# Schwinn



## 817Lowrider

*Post what you got, and what you want. Aww hell show some love.*
































The 3 bikes I want


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

i just got one of these yesterday paid 550 forit in really good condition


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

i want to restore a coppertone when i finish my bike.


----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@May 10 2007, 09:54 AM~7874119
> *i want to restore a coppertone when i finish my bike.
> *


THATS WHATS UP i LIKE THEM COPPERTONE


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 10 2007, 08:05 AM~7874620
> *THATS WHATS UP i LIKE THEM COPPERTONE
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## stillspinnin

anybody got a slick for a fastback.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SOBER21_@May 10 2007, 04:09 PM~7873666
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i just got one of these  yesterday paid 550  forit  in really good condition
> *



Yep that's about worth it for those bikes. I dont know why they're so expensive, I guess they're a rare type of Schwinn :dunno: I know Schwinn1966 has one of those too.


----------



## schwinn1966

i got a Runabout frame for sale if anybody wants it. They make badass Mini Krates. Its powdercoated Orange.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@May 11 2007, 12:04 AM~7876867
> *i got a Runabout frame for sale if anybody wants it. They make badass Mini Krates. Its powdercoated Orange.
> 
> 
> *


PM me a price :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@May 10 2007, 01:55 PM~7876785
> *anybody got a slick for a fastback.
> *


Talk to this guy.  

http://www.hyper-formance.com/


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 10 2007, 03:37 PM~7877888
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


my old avitar.


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

i got a 73 sting ray frame for sale powder coated black 90 obo


----------



## 817Lowrider

say Anthony post your lil stingray pics in here. It only feals right. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## 817Lowrider

I got some stamped cups for my schwinn!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 10 2007, 07:52 PM~7879254
> *I got some stamped cups for my schwinn!!!!
> *


pics?


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## schwinn1966

I got a set of the stamped cups at the Ann Arbor Show. They were chromed $10


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@May 10 2007, 09:54 PM~7879274
> *I got a set of the stamped cups at the Ann Arbor Show. They were chromed $10
> *


mine came off my 52 frame I gave to my bro, Yah there gonna need Chrome :biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966

i never saw em until i picked thru some stuff


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## schwinn1966

D A M N Thats H U G E


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Before 









After


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## schwinn1966

what do u use to clean it. a wire wheel?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@May 10 2007, 07:59 PM~7879320
> *D A M N  Thats H U G E
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@May 10 2007, 08:00 PM~7879334
> *what do u use to clean it. a wire wheel?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


All the frames I work on are cleaned by me with a wire wheel.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@May 10 2007, 09:57 PM~7879305
> *i never saw em until i picked thru some stuff
> *


I didnt either untill I was taking the bike apart


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 10 2007, 09:02 PM~7879349
> *I didnt either untill I was taking the bike apart
> *


i only have one stamped Schwinn


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Inside the speedometer


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 10 2007, 09:06 PM~7879377
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



What r u gonna do with that?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@May 10 2007, 08:07 PM~7879396
> *What r u gonna do with that?
> *


The crank and sprocket are going to my lil tiger. The other part was from part of rosies frame. Im going to keep it and its probably going to end up on a coffee table or on my desk.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

This is an old pic.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

I need to take an updated pic of these. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## socios b.c. prez

:cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## schwinn1966




----------



## schwinn1966

I just got done Re-Building these OG Schwinn Pedals. 

They were NOS and I took em apart and had em Show Chromed.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@May 10 2007, 08:19 PM~7879522
> *I just got done Re-Building these OG Schwinn Pedals.
> 
> They were NOS and I took em apart and had em Show Chromed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 10 2007, 09:12 PM~7879454
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Why did they paint the KickStand?


----------



## 817Lowrider

cus my bro is a dumb ass


----------



## schwinn1966

Let me go and get my 1969 Lemon Peeler frame and take a pic. I just installed the Sproket, Cranks And KickStand. All Show Chromed!


----------



## 817Lowrider

where can I get the lil screws for my badges. I am not sure if Home Depot has them


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 10 2007, 08:23 PM~7879556
> *where  can I get the lil screws for my badges. I am not sure if Home Depot has them
> *


I heard thhat you can use the screws from a cassette tape but I have never tried it.


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 10 2007, 09:27 PM~7879594
> *I heard thhat you can use the screws from a cassette tape but I have never tried it.
> *


i tried some didn't work :angry:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## 817Lowrider

I would killy for that tank and tires :biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@May 10 2007, 09:23 PM~7879552
> *Let me go and get my 1969 Lemon Peeler frame and take a pic. I just installed the Sproket, Cranks And KickStand. All Show Chromed!
> *


BEFORE


















AFTER


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@May 10 2007, 08:31 PM~7879626
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Clean.


----------



## schwinn1966

Yeah...I have the Shifter All Done Too!

I've been takin my time on this one.


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## schwinn1966

Kinda Want To Fix This One Up


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## schwinn1966

JUst picked this one up yesterday


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@May 10 2007, 08:38 PM~7879672
> *Kinda Want To Fix This One Up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What year is that one? What would you do to it?


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 10 2007, 09:41 PM~7879697
> *What year is that one? What would you do to it?
> *


Not Sure of the year...its prob. 3 or 4 yrs old. Maybe some custom forks, sissy bar & handlebars


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@May 10 2007, 10:42 PM~7879704
> *Not Sure of the year...its prob. 3 or 4 yrs old. Maybe some custom forks, sissy bar & handlebars
> *


Ima see what I can try to come with


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 10 2007, 09:23 PM~7879556
> *where  can I get the lil screws for my badges. I am not sure if Home Depot has them
> *


I'll Send U 2. PM me your address again. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@May 10 2007, 10:45 PM~7879732
> *I'll Send U 2. PM me your address again. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## schwinn1966

Almost bought this one!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

How much did they want for it?


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 10 2007, 09:57 PM~7879841
> *How much did they want for it?
> *


$100


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@May 10 2007, 10:58 PM~7879853
> *$100
> *


I would have got it and shipped it to my self. :biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966

J/K the guy that had it said he jus bought it and i didnt ask him how much. I should have because i have been after that bike for a long time. it just doesnt mean that much to me anymore. i am really diggin the 12" bikes


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

http://www.hyper-formance.com


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+May 10 2007, 04:38 PM~7877895-->
> 
> 
> 
> Talk to this guy.
> 
> http://www.hyper-formance.com/
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-76'_SCHWINN_@May 10 2007, 09:07 PM~7879929
> *http://www.hyper-formance.com
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

http://bluemoonbikes.com/mambo/component/o...pper/Itemid,30/
has any one been to this one


----------



## schwinn1966

Chek with me before u guys buy parts from them guys. I can get the Head Badges, Tires, grips, seats & fenders too. LIL members get the hookup!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@May 10 2007, 09:14 PM~7879966
> *Chek with me before u guys buy parts from them guys. I can get the Head Badges, Tires, grips, seats & fenders too. LIL members get the hookup!
> *


----------



## SAUL

ALL ORIGINAL LIL CHIK


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@May 10 2007, 11:14 PM~7879966
> *Chek with me before u guys buy parts from them guys. I can get the Head Badges, Tires, grips, seats & fenders too. LIL members get the hookup!
> *


Anthony always coming through


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 10 2007, 11:16 PM~7879978
> *ALL ORIGINAL LIL CHIK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats a nice ass lil chik


----------



## SAUL




----------



## 817Lowrider

are you doing original or lowrider


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@May 10 2007, 09:14 PM~7879966
> *Chek with me before u guys buy parts from them guys. I can get the Head Badges, Tires, grips, seats & fenders too. LIL members get the hookup!
> *



do you have a short style fender for the lil tiger? do you know where i can get some brown grips for a lil tiger?


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 10 2007, 09:18 PM~7879996
> *thats a nice ass lil chik
> *


THANKS BRO AND I HAVENT CLEANED IT UP YET IT HAD BEEN STORED IN A BASEMENT FOR YEARS


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 10 2007, 09:24 PM~7880039
> *are you doing original or lowrider
> *


ORIGINAL


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 10 2007, 10:25 PM~7880047
> *do you have a short style fender for the lil tiger? do you know where i can get some brown grips for a lil tiger?
> *


i have some but im not selling the lil tiger stuff just yet. i'll let u know when im going to. I have like 7 of them lil bastard bikes but i'm not sure if i want to re-do em all.


----------



## SAUL

SOME SCHWINN SPRING FORKS







AND LIGHT


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@May 10 2007, 09:28 PM~7880069
> *i have some but im not selling the lil tiger stuff just yet. i'll let u know when im going to. I have like 7 of them lil bastard bikes but i'm not sure if i want to re-do em all.
> *



i had 4 sold 1 so i got 3 left. i want a few more there nice lil bikes. i wanna build one for my nephew but i cant find brown grips. if you come across and short fenders for the rear or grips even the early style chaing guard let me know.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 10 2007, 11:29 PM~7880087
> *SOME SCHWINN SPRING FORKS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND LIGHT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice forks


----------



## 817Lowrider

where you at TonyO post your Schwinns up


----------



## schwinn1966




----------



## lowlife-biker

looks clean, I always loved them forks


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

any one with a 16'' for sale?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@May 11 2007, 12:58 PM~7883389
> *any one with a 16'' for sale?
> *


Anthony has had 1 for sale for a while now.


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 10 2007, 07:38 PM~7877895
> *Talk to this guy.
> 
> http://www.hyper-formance.com/
> *



thanks for the help, but i just got a reproduction slick for 20$.


----------



## schwinn1966

$40


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 11 2007, 11:44 AM~7883660
> *Anthony has had 1 for sale for a while now.
> *


anthony who?


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@May 11 2007, 08:06 AM~7882318
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much did it cost to get all that plated?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@May 11 2007, 08:06 AM~7882318
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 10 2007, 09:29 PM~7880087
> *SOME SCHWINN SPRING FORKS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND LIGHT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


U WANNA SELL THOSE PARTS?


----------



## schwinn1966

:biggrin:


This is my daughter's daily rider


----------



## 817Lowrider

man I wanna cotton picker


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

that sound racist.......haahahahhaha


----------



## Str8crazy80

Hey, tony come out come out where ever you are


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@May 12 2007, 03:38 AM~7887833
> *Hey, tony come out come out where ever you are
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 10 2007, 08:03 PM~7879359
> *Inside the speedometer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how did u take dat apart like with what tool


----------



## stillspinnin

heres my almost finished fastback

















[/IMG]


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

is that fastback powder coated or paint


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by schwinn73_@May 12 2007, 08:44 PM~7890758
> *is that fastback powder coated or paint
> *


its painted


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@May 12 2007, 11:23 AM~7889228
> *how did u take dat apart like with what tool
> *


The only thing I used was a screwdriver.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@May 12 2007, 01:17 PM~7889501
> *heres my almost finished fastback
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> *


thats looking s w e e e e t!

Let me know if you need some tires for that I got a New Set SCHWINN $50 

The Rear is the Slik too! :biggrin:


----------



## stillspinnin

thanks. im just waiting on my slick to arrive so i can finish. but do you have a rear fender for sale.


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@May 13 2007, 12:04 PM~7893779
> *thanks. im just waiting on my slick to arrive so i can finish. but do you have a rear fender for sale.
> *


i wish i would have known someone on LIL needed it. I sold the set for $30

Sorry... I'll keep an Eye out for ya! :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 13 2007, 08:22 AM~7893056
> *The only thing I used was a screwdriver.
> *


what a realy really small 1 huh


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@May 13 2007, 11:35 AM~7893946
> *what a realy really small 1 huh
> *


 :yes:


----------



## DOPEY




----------



## 817Lowrider

where did you get the white and red one.LOL. I am digging the chrome one


----------



## DOPEY




----------



## DOPEY




----------



## DOPEY




----------



## DOPEY

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 13 2007, 06:47 PM~7896294
> *where did you get the white and red one.LOL. I am digging the chrome one
> *



:biggrin: the chrome one i got it from my homie 78 monte 4 life


----------



## DOPEY




----------



## schwinn1966

I'm still tryin to figure out how to take good close up pics. Anyway here is one of my Schwinn Stamped Goosenecks!








:biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966

THis was my old chainguard 










Here is my new custom chainguard. I still have to paint it and apply decals.


----------



## 817Lowrider

nice


----------



## socios b.c. prez

How much was it to chrome your chains?


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 13 2007, 09:36 PM~7896691
> *How much was it to chrome your chains?
> *


i'm not really sure because it was in a box of stuff that i took.


----------



## sic713

i hate schwinns...
all about cheapos and murrays....



my bikes a mut..


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

doesnt matter if you had a schwinn it wouldnt look like one anyways n no ones going to be like wow thats a schwinn under all that body work


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

not talking shit love your work. some people on here like to talk smack on bikes that arent schwinns. im cool with whatever but i like the look of a stock schwinn but if its covered in body work it doesnt matter what bike it used to be


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 13 2007, 09:56 PM~7896852
> *i hate schwinns...
> all about cheapos and murrays....
> my bikes a mut..
> *


I'm addicted to Schwinns. Always have been since I was a small boy. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@May 13 2007, 11:01 PM~7896897
> *I'm addicted to Schwinns. Always have been since I was a small boy.  :biggrin:
> *


x2 man I will complement any one who has a schwinn :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by schwinn73+May 13 2007, 08:58 PM~7896868-->
> 
> 
> 
> doesnt matter if you had a schwinn it wouldnt look like one anyways n no ones going to be like wow thats a schwinn under all that body work
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yea true.. i could lie an say mines a schwinn
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-schwinn73_@May 13 2007, 09:00 PM~7896878
> *not talking shit love your work. some people on here like to talk smack on bikes that arent schwinns. im cool with whatever but i like the look of a stock schwinn but if its covered in body work it doesnt matter what bike it used to be
> *


naw its cool homie.. i get your point..
im just bored.. thats all..


----------



## socios b.c. prez

I perfer working on schwinns cause its made better then anything else out there. Its a solid foundation for a good bike. I worked on plenty of those other frames and I dont like them. Cheaply made and poor materials. Pass the Schwinn.


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 13 2007, 09:27 PM~7897124
> *I perfer working on schwinns cause its made better then anything else out there. Its a solid foundation for a good bike. I worked on plenty of those other frames and I dont like them. Cheaply made and poor materials. Pass the Schwinn.
> *


i dont see no difference in them.. they all metal.. to me the newer models are stronger..


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 13 2007, 09:28 PM~7897137
> *i dont see no difference in them.. they all metal.. to me the newer models are stronger..
> *


 :scrutinize: Let me see if I understand this correctly. You think that the metal from taiwan or china or where ever there made now is better then metal from the 60's or the 70's produced in the USA?


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 13 2007, 09:32 PM~7897160
> *:scrutinize:  Let me see if I understand this correctly. You think that the metal from taiwan or china or where ever there made now is better then metal from the 60's or the 70's produced in the USA?
> *


steel is steel..

:angry:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 13 2007, 09:56 PM~7897297
> *steel is steel..
> 
> :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 13 2007, 10:56 PM~7897297
> *steel is steel..
> 
> :angry:
> *



So is Paint Paint???


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider

I was gonna pick one of these up a while back. It just felt real cheap.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 13 2007, 10:14 PM~7897448
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was gonna pick one of these up a while back. It just felt real cheap.
> *


I know what you mean.


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@May 13 2007, 10:05 PM~7897364
> *So is Paint Paint???
> *


paint is different..paints more complicated than steel..


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## UpInSmoke619

Here is my Schwinn Stingray. Its called "Up in Smoke."


----------



## UpInSmoke619




----------



## Kandy Drippa

nice, im doing a kandy green/ pot leaf ghost patters on this 68 typhoon beach cruiser










:yes:


----------



## 817Lowrider

I just gave away my beach cruisor. I will get another soon.


----------



## Kandy Drippa

i just got a fork for mine last week, now i need some fenders


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 14 2007, 12:32 AM~7897160
> *:scrutinize:  Let me see if I understand this correctly. You think that the metal from taiwan or china or where ever there made now is better then metal from the 60's or the 70's produced in the USA?
> *


I have to agree with socios...but... extend that to steel that was produced in North America. Cause here in Canada as well as the USA, the steel is way better than anything from China or from anywhere else.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@May 13 2007, 07:27 PM~7896600
> *I'm still tryin to figure out how to take good close up pics. Anyway here is one of my Schwinn Stamped Goosenecks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


how much would one of those go for?


----------



## 817Lowrider

As soon as my ride gets here I will take a pic of my stamped cups. :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 14 2007, 05:36 PM~7903386
> *As soon as my ride gets here I will take a pic of my stamped cups. :biggrin:
> *


got a pic of what they look like.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@May 14 2007, 08:54 PM~7903568
> *got a pic of what they look like.
> *


uhhhh cups. With schwinn on them. :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 14 2007, 05:57 PM~7903594
> *uhhhh cups. With schwinn on them.  :biggrin:
> *


awsome.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@May 14 2007, 08:58 PM~7903609
> *awsome.
> *


great.


----------



## NorCalLux

your fatter then santa claus


----------



## sic713

you slurp on santy claus candy cane.


----------



## schwinn1966

A Scanned Pic.









:biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80

Anyone got a schwinn frame for sale sompthing close looking to a 67? :dunno:


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 14 2007, 07:57 PM~7903594
> *uhhhh cups. With schwinn on them.  :biggrin:
> *



Here You GO!








:biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

i got a question for you schwinn gurus.
i have a slick chick frame without the headbadge. but there arent any holes, there are 2 studs sticking out. anybody know what im supposed to do with this?


----------



## schwinn1966

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 16 2007, 08:57 PM~7919926
> *i got a question for you schwinn gurus.
> i have a slick chick frame without the headbadge.  but there arent any holes, there are 2 studs sticking out.  anybody know what im supposed to do with this?
> *


thats a newer frame prob 83 or 84 grind em off and if u want drill em out or i can sell u a badge without the holes it has sticky tape and looks real good. it is new. pm me if interested :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@May 16 2007, 10:02 PM~7919955
> *:biggrin:
> 
> thats a newer frame prob 83 or 84 grind em off and if u want drill em out or i can sell u a badge without the holes it has sticky tape and looks real good. it is new. pm me if interested :biggrin:
> *


nice..thanks. will be in touch with you soon.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@May 16 2007, 05:44 PM~7918988
> *Here You GO!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Is the bearing supposed to sit inside of that? Is it for the head tube or the crank?


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 16 2007, 09:24 PM~7920120
> *Is the bearing supposed to sit inside of that? Is it for the head tube or the crank?
> *


this is for the crank, bearing sits inside of it.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@May 16 2007, 07:44 PM~7918988
> *Here You GO!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


got the same ones damn I need to take a pic


----------



## elspock84

I GOT THESE JUST A COUPLE I GOT HERE. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ozzylowrider

Just got a reproduction Schwinn Grey Ghost. :biggrin: For $150 Aus ( $123 Us ) Shipped to my door. I think im going to change it into a Apple Krate or a Orange Krate

Do you's think OG parts shouldnt be put on reproduction bikes, i was thinking of Speedo and Bat Holder. This is kinda of how i want it to look like exeptfor the shifter


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@May 17 2007, 08:16 PM~7927195
> *Just got a reproduction Schwinn Grey Ghost.  :biggrin: For $150 Aus ( $123 Us ) Shipped to my door. I think im going to change it into a Apple Krate or a Orange Krate
> 
> Do you's think OG parts shouldnt be put on reproduction bikes, i was thinking of Speedo and Bat Holder. This is kinda of how i want it to look like exeptfor the shifter
> 
> 
> *


Who Cares! I make my bikes the way I like em. I think it will look good though!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 17 2007, 04:49 PM~7925368
> *I GOT THESE JUST A COUPLE I GOT HERE. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you got a good deal who ever you got those from


----------



## schwinn1966

I've got a couple of projects that i'm gettin ready to start. Can't wait to get em done!


----------



## 817Lowrider

You see the frames I just got
a 69 and a 66 :biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966

yeah. what happened i thought u wanted a couple of mine?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@May 17 2007, 08:45 PM~7927702
> *I've got a couple of projects that i'm gettin ready to start. Can't wait to get em done!
> *


Me too. I keep wanting to go from one project to the next one.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@May 17 2007, 10:48 PM~7927721
> *yeah. what happened i thought u wanted a couple of mine?
> *


this guy had a offer I couldn't resist :biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966

I try to start one project at a time until finish. But i do get other stuff done along the way. Especially when i go to the chrome shop i figure i'm gonna need it done anyway so WTF. Plus it's usually cheaper to do more in one job than a few jobs.


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 17 2007, 09:50 PM~7927739
> *this guy had a offer I couldn't resist :biggrin:
> *


I'm gonna remember that! :angry: 
i was gonna sell u my 12"
















j/k


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@May 17 2007, 10:51 PM~7927749
> *I'm gonna remember that! :angry:
> i was gonna sell u my 12"
> j/k
> *


I dont see my self not buying any more soon. :biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 17 2007, 09:53 PM~7927763
> *I dont see my self not buying any more soon.  :biggrin:
> *


that's what i always say. now 60-70 schwinns later i am finally selling them off. :uh:


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 17 2007, 09:46 PM~7927715
> *
> 
> You see the frames I just got
> a 69 and a 66  :biggrin:
> *


where do you find those, on ebay or what? local?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 18 2007, 10:06 AM~7929740
> *where do you find those, on ebay or what?  local?
> *


Schwinn Forum


----------



## 817Lowrider

These frames are not for me.They are a gift to potential TX chap members.


----------



## Str8crazy80

Hey juan how much for the shoe and is it schwinn


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@May 18 2007, 11:30 AM~7930281
> *Hey juan how much for the shoe and is it schwinn
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 17 2007, 10:41 PM~7927674
> *you got a good deal who ever you got those from
> *


yeah i know huh! as soon as i get these fuckers painted ill post them up for you to see but first i need to finish this.


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 18 2007, 09:28 PM~7933883
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is that yours?


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 18 2007, 11:28 PM~7933883
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice, what you goin to do wit that.lowrider or restoration.


----------



## 817Lowrider

not mine but I have a FRAME JUST LIKE IT


----------



## Str8crazy80

I need a frame? wanna sell one of yours juan?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@May 19 2007, 11:56 AM~7936143
> *I need a frame? wanna sell one of yours juan?
> *


I am actualy not selling any right now. they are gift to potential TX members


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 19 2007, 10:08 AM~7936174
> *I am actualy not selling any right now. they are gift to potential TX members
> *


Did I tell you that I might be moving to texas? :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 19 2007, 12:12 PM~7936185
> *Did I tell you that I might be moving to texas?  :biggrin:
> *


LOL :biggrin: Liar


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 19 2007, 10:13 AM~7936192
> *LOL :biggrin:  Liar
> *


 :angry: Well Im not going anywhere with that attitude.


----------



## 817Lowrider

My custom *SCHWINN*


----------



## stillspinnin

nice. what year.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@May 19 2007, 07:12 PM~7937672
> *nice. what year.
> *


67


----------



## stillspinnin

what color u gonna paint it.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@May 19 2007, 07:28 PM~7937735
> *what color u gonna paint it.
> *


candy rootbeer brown


----------



## stillspinnin

can't wait to see it.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@May 19 2007, 07:33 PM~7937750
> *can't wait to see it.
> *


4 sho


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 19 2007, 11:08 AM~7936174
> *I am actualy not selling any right now. they are gift to potential TX members
> *



how do i become a member? :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 19 2007, 08:32 PM~7938037
> *how do i become a member? :0
> *


dont get my hopes up Noe!
:angry:


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 19 2007, 05:33 PM~7937486
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My custom SCHWINN
> *


that's bad right there, it's simple but with style, not anywhere near overdone


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 19 2007, 08:35 PM~7938050
> *that's bad right there, it's simple but with style, not anywhere near overdone
> *


not yet


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

are you gonna put the tank on?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ROMANs_BIKE_CLUB_@May 19 2007, 09:07 PM~7938201
> *are you gonna put the tank on?
> *


It does have a tank.


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

this is gonna be my new street trike.









this frame and chain guard is for sale the frame is powdercoated black and has all the decals n badge comes with it
























chain guard 30
frame 90


----------



## mitchell26

has anyone seen this before? dont know if it is a good insight of stingrays form back in the day? anyone :dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@May 19 2007, 07:28 PM~7938326
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> has anyone seen this before? dont know if it is a good insight of stingrays form back in the day? anyone :dunno:
> *


Never heard of it.


----------



## ozzylowrider

Found the perfect Schwinn for Cutty :biggrin: The Gay Ghost


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@May 19 2007, 10:37 PM~7938365
> *Found the perfect Schwinn for Cutty  :biggrin: The Gay Ghost
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@May 19 2007, 07:37 PM~7938365
> *Found the perfect Schwinn for Cutty  :biggrin: The Gay Ghost
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ozzylowrider

Ok i have decided on the color im going to turn my grey ghost into a Grape Krate :biggrin: 

Im going to go with some OG parts, i want the Bat Holder ( whats price on these ) Schwinn Speedo and Shifter with out the Cable, kinda just for looks.

So whats rough price on

Bat Holder - ?
Shifter - ?


----------



## 817Lowrider

talk to anthony


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 19 2007, 08:52 PM~7938798
> *talk to anthony
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ozzylowrider

Got my Schwinn, im putting it together now, ill post pics when done


----------



## ozzylowrider

Came together real quick... Ill leave it like this for 2 weeks or something then take it all apart again and get started on the new paint :biggrin: and hopefully like like the bottom pick sometime soon


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@May 20 2007, 05:37 AM~7938365
> *Found the perfect Schwinn for Cutty  :biggrin: The Gay Ghost
> 
> 
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## schwinn1966

Schwinn Pixie this one is a lil different because it came without a welded kikstand. this is the only one i have seen like that.


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@May 21 2007, 10:17 AM~7947455
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schwinn Pixie this one is a lil different because it came without a welded kikstand. this is the only one i have seen like that.
> *



thats not original is it? on 2 of my lil tigers they had kick stands like that.but i took them off


----------



## stillspinnin

probably isn't. the kickstand looks too clean.


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 21 2007, 02:07 PM~7948697
> *thats not original is it? on 2 of my lil tigers they had kick stands like that.but i took them off
> *


i'm not saying the Kickstand is original. What i said was i never saw this style of PIXIE without the welded on kickstand bracket. :twak:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@May 21 2007, 01:50 PM~7949011
> *i'm not saying the Kickstand is original. What i said was i never saw this style of PIXIE without the welded on kickstand bracket. :twak:
> *



i think you misunderstood me i was asking if the kick stand was original.


----------



## GrimReaper

LOOKIN FOR A 20 SCHWINNS BOY FRAME TO WORK ON DONT GOT TO LOOK GREAT NOT LOOKIN TO SPEND A LOT SO POST WAT U GOT


----------



## 86' Chevy

I need a schwinn seat post to fit my 73'


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 21 2007, 08:30 PM~7951506
> *i think you misunderstood me i was asking if the kick stand was original.
> *


Sorry Bro! My Bad! No the kickstand say Made In Tawian :roflmao: :roflmao: 

just an aftermarket universal kickstand.


----------



## ozzylowrider

I cant find my good camera so i had to use my phone. Resprayed Yellow, and in the process misplaced my chain guard and still cant find it  Bike looks 100 times better then in the picture


----------



## 817Lowrider

Is it s repro ozz


----------



## ozzylowrider

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 23 2007, 12:47 PM~7959124
> *Is it s repro ozz
> *


Yeap, got it brand new for $150 ( Aus ) shipped. All im going to do to it now is get yellow Schwinn Seat, Original Lemon Peeler Chainguard and Schwinn Yellow Grips and im finished, i want to keep it plainand simple now


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@May 22 2007, 09:50 PM~7959150
> *Yeap, got it brand new for $150 ( Aus ) shipped. All im going to do to it now is get yellow Schwinn Seat, Original Lemon Peeler Chainguard and Schwinn Yellow Grips and im finished, i want to keep it plainand simple now
> *


what happen to grape


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Get the decals from Anthony. :thumbsup:


----------



## ozzylowrider

> _Originally posted by juangotti+May 23 2007, 12:59 PM~7959226-->
> 
> 
> 
> what happen to grape
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I couldnt find a colour i liked, so i decided to just stick with yellow
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-socios b.c. prez_@May 23 2007, 12:59 PM~7959234
> *Get the decals from Anthony.  :thumbsup:
> *


Yea ill have to get them soon i guess...


----------



## schwinn1966

This is how u wanna finish your bike









:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

The appropriate place to post the pic.


----------



## ozzylowrider

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@May 24 2007, 01:48 PM~7967130
> *This is how u wanna finish your bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Yea Kinda, thats another replica but i couldnt find that one fo sale in aus for this cheap


----------



## schwinn1966

I'll post up my 1969 i'm building up soon. Parts are getting re-chromed hopefully next week.


----------



## schwinn1966




----------



## 817Lowrider

rollin dem schwinns.


----------



## schwinn1966




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@May 23 2007, 08:48 PM~7967130
> *This is how u wanna finish your bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


More inspiration for my crusier.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@May 24 2007, 10:35 PM~7973877
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I dont know what to say.


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 26 2007, 09:50 AM~7982601
> *I dont know what to say.
> *


Do You Like It?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@May 26 2007, 11:52 AM~7982932
> *Do You Like It?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## lowlife-biker

uhu i like it to, is it a replica or an original?


----------



## 817Lowrider

I dont know if they made chroms schwinn krates


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Schwinn never put out chrome frames from the factory.


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@May 26 2007, 04:15 PM~7984326
> *uhu i like it to, is it a replica or an original?
> *


I saw this bike on Ebay. It was chromed back in 1969. I forgot how much it sold for something like $900.

:biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 26 2007, 06:08 PM~7984739
> *Schwinn never put out chrome frames from the factory.
> *


:nono: 



Schwinn :yes: DID put out chrome frames. Not the Stingray but the Paramount as early as 1913, Scrambler, and Some of the Early Early Racing bikes


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@May 24 2007, 11:35 PM~7973877
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what do you think the guys at schwinn would have named it.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@May 26 2007, 08:53 PM~7985730
> *:nono:
> Schwinn :yes: DID put out chrome frames. Not the Stingray but the Paramount as early as 1913, Scrambler, and Some of the Early Early Racing bikes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats what I ment. No Stingrays or Krates or fastbacks or any 20" girls frames came in Chrome.


----------



## schwinn1966

now i do remember a Stingray way back when i was a kid. it was half painted red and the rest chrome. the forks were chrome. i remember a kid scraped off all the red and it was chrome. this was a long time ago and i'm gonna have to search the net to find it. could have been a dream i had a long time ago too. i was obsessed with chrome as a kid so who knows lol.


----------



## 817Lowrider

hmmmmmmmmmmmm. pics? LOL


----------



## chubbson20s

i just picked up a 63 1/2 red frame going to get it together o.g. style


----------



## stillspinnin

pics.


----------



## chubbson20s

ill get some snapd asap


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by chubbson20s_@May 27 2007, 08:01 PM~7989394
> *ill get some snapd asap
> *


Lier. LOL


----------



## stillspinnin

i got a head badge and a seat clamp for sale. any one interested.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

This is from a 1999 Schwinn catalog that I forgot I had.


----------



## 817Lowrider

real talk


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 2 2007, 03:59 PM~8029397
> *real talk
> *


X2


----------



## 817Lowrider

is it hyphy?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 2 2007, 04:10 PM~8029443
> *is it hyphy?
> *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kS7VcfTu97E...related&search=


----------



## socios b.c. prez

History.  

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schwinn


----------



## 817Lowrider

In 2001, Schwinn was purchased at a bankruptcy auction by Pacific Cycle, a company known for mass-market brands. In 2004 Pacific Cycle was, in turn, acquired by Dorel Industries. Schwinn branded bicycles are now being sold in discount stores like Wal-Mart, Target, and Canadian Tire.


----------



## schwinn1966

:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

h: h: h:


----------



## 817Lowrider

was the gian schwinn badge custom made


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 2 2007, 09:12 PM~8030511
> *was the gian schwinn badge custom made
> *



NO Original Schwinn :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

"On the Giant KRATE". LOL


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jun 2 2007, 11:10 PM~8030494
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :biggrin: :worship:


----------



## Str8crazy80

My new frame I just one it in an ebay auction :biggrin:


----------



## THE_EMPIRE_SAC

my schwinn


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jun 3 2007, 11:55 PM~8036547
> *My new frame I just one it in an ebay auction :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice frame. What r u gonna do to it?


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jun 4 2007, 08:33 AM~8037906
> *Nice frame. What r u gonna do to it?
> *


dont know yet? I was thinking leavinging street and doing it up but I dont know. but here is the color I wanna paint it


----------



## 817Lowrider

very nice how much was it


----------



## Str8crazy80

I've been wanting a sting ray frame for a while and when I came across one I had to buy it. it was only fifty bucks not to bad


----------



## THE_EMPIRE_SAC

ya u got a good deal


----------



## 817Lowrider

I bought 2 for a 100 the other day.


----------



## THE_EMPIRE_SAC

> _Originally posted by THE_EMPIRE_SAC_@Jun 4 2007, 01:46 AM~8037082
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my schwinn
> *


 ya i got this frame already bondo for 30


----------



## stillspinnin

my town got a classic car and bike show on thursday. last year there was some really nice schwinns, well actually almost all the bikes except one was a schwinn. gonna get some pics and hopefully i can finish my fastback for the show.


----------



## 817Lowrider

pics


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 6 2007, 06:44 PM~8054954
> *pics
> *


sorry not until tomorrow. and i dont have pics of last years show. ill get pics of this years shows.


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## 817Lowrider

nice


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

i like it


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez

24" & 26"


----------



## stillspinnin

:banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## stillspinnin

i had my show today but forgot my camera.my fastback took second place.all the other bikes were cruisers, one phantom, a typhoon, a tornado, and three non schwinns


----------



## stillspinnin

[/IMG]


----------



## socios b.c. prez

what you fools know about this. 26" & 20"


----------



## 817Lowrider

I'm jealous.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

I got a 26" one for my cruiser, a 20" one on my og schwinn, one on my trike, another one for my next project and the other 26" one is for a future project.


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## las_crucez

i'm gettin an old school beach cruizer from my step mom dat my dad found while takin a piss, it's rusted but jus surface rust, it's a womanz bike so it haz da 2 top and bottom tubez parrallel wit eachother and i'm gonna bondo it up!!


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Jun 10 2007, 01:26 PM~8076073
> *i'm gettin an old school beach cruizer from my step mom dat my dad found while takin a piss, it's rusted but jus surface rust, it's a womanz bike so it haz da 2 top and bottom tubez parrallel wit eachother and i'm gonna bondo it up!!
> *


pics


----------



## las_crucez

sry, it'z at our condo, i'm at my house right now


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## Str8crazy80

all i see is red x's


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 10 2007, 04:29 PM~8076921
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Jun 8 2007, 03:24 PM~8067633
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> *



Dammmmm that bike is S W E E T !!!

Good Job! :biggrin:


----------



## stillspinnin

thanks. next bike is gonna be a apple krate.


----------



## NorthWest Savage

:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Where the SCHWINNS at?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez

Ok, check this out.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

This is why Schwinn is better then the rest. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 18 2007, 11:16 PM~8130799
> *Ok, check this out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## UpInSmoke619

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 18 2007, 07:02 PM~8130628
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What year and model is this Schwinn badge for?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Abot the 1950's? I had more info on that badge but I cant find it right now.


----------



## UpInSmoke619

Thanks.


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 20 2007, 12:26 PM~8141227
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks like it needs some work done on it but its nice.


----------



## 817Lowrider

its all stripped down now.I sold the frame and have most of the parts right here.


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 20 2007, 09:03 PM~8144136
> *its all stripped down now.I sold the frame and have most of the parts right here.
> *


what year was it.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Jun 20 2007, 08:11 PM~8144194
> *what year was it.
> *


76
Yeah I sold the frame to my cousin.


----------



## deville

In case it matters, as far as frames, Ive got a 74 sting ray jr, a 69 apple krate, and an 86 exerciser built off of a copper girl frame, has a lot of useful parts on it.
Thats it, its all I need 
Id REALLY love to have an original schwinn limo, or a tandem. :0


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jun 20 2007, 09:15 PM~8144220
> *In case it matters, as far as frames, Ive got a 74 sting ray jr, a 69 apple krate, and an 86 exerciser built off of a copper girl frame, has a lot of useful parts on it.
> Thats it, its all I need
> Id REALLY love to have an original schwinn limo, or a tandem.  :0
> *


you selling the 69 apple krate.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jun 20 2007, 08:15 PM~8144220
> *In case it matters, as far as frames, Ive got a 74 sting ray jr, a 69 apple krate, and an 86 exerciser built off of a copper girl frame, has a lot of useful parts on it.
> Thats it, its all I need
> Id REALLY love to have an original schwinn limo, or a tandem.  :0
> *


I remember when you couldn't find a schwinn. you still got that limo frame?


----------



## UpInSmoke619

Anyone know where I can get a 12" Schwinn Stingray? Or if anyone that is selling one?


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by UpInSmoke619_@Jun 21 2007, 09:54 PM~8152203
> *Anyone know where I can get a 12" Schwinn Stingray? Or if anyone that is selling one?
> *



schwinn1966 said that was a needle in a haystack :0


----------



## UpInSmoke619

Im looking for a 12" Schwinn Stingray or a 12" Schwinn Lil Tiger. If anyone has one for sale let me know.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Your not going to find the 12" string ray anywhere and dont bother asking for it cause no ones going to know what your talking about. Your going to end up with a lil tiger and I see them all over ebay so I would start there.


----------



## UpInSmoke619

I already looked on ebay.......


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by UpInSmoke619_@Jun 22 2007, 01:08 AM~8152314
> *Im looking for a 12" Schwinn Stingray or a 12" Schwinn Lil Tiger. If anyone has one for sale let me know.
> *


i saw a 12" stingray at a shop i go to, but that was almost 2 years ago. it belonged to some guy in new york.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by UpInSmoke619_@Jun 21 2007, 10:14 PM~8152363
> *I already looked on ebay.......
> *


Heres one but you probably already seen it.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Schwinn-Lil-Tiger_W0QQ...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## schwinn1966

i will be sellin a couple of my lil tigers real soon. i am going to restore 2 more and sell off the rest. pm me with an offers. :biggrin:


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 22 2007, 01:29 AM~8152465
> *Heres one but you probably already seen it.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Schwinn-Lil-Tiger_W0QQ...1QQcmdZViewItem
> *


page not responding.


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Jun 20 2007, 06:18 PM~8144233
> *you selling the 69 apple krate.
> *


Nope.


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 20 2007, 06:27 PM~8144279
> *I remember when you couldn't find a schwinn. you still got that limo frame?
> *


Yep, why?


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jun 22 2007, 03:30 PM~8155832
> *Nope.
> *


 :tears:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jun 22 2007, 02:31 PM~8155838
> *Yep, why?
> *


Just asking


----------



## AMB1800

TTT for the schwinns  

i saw some schwinns today, but i think they were reproduction of the old sting rays  the front badge looked like a sticker? :scrutinize:


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jun 23 2007, 06:56 PM~8162521
> *TTT for the schwinns
> 
> i saw some schwinns today, but i think they were reproduction of the old sting rays    the front badge looked like a sticker?  :scrutinize:
> *


was there a warning sticker on the frame.


----------



## LowRider_69

i had 1 quick question about girls frames how do get 20 inch parts to fit?


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Jun 23 2007, 07:21 PM~8162593
> *i had 1 quick question about girls frames how do get 20 inch parts to fit?
> *


is it a 20in frame.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Jun 23 2007, 04:21 PM~8162593
> *i had 1 quick question about girls frames how do get 20 inch parts to fit?
> *


Everything is the same except the head tube. Its longer then a boys frame so you will need a 26" steering tube on it. I also recommend a custom fork if at all possable.


----------



## LowRider_69

i dont think i can afford new forks how much does a steering tube go for?


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Jun 23 2007, 07:39 PM~8162655
> *i dont think i can afford new forks  how much does a steering tube  go for?
> *


i had one but sold it.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

There only $10 to $15? Somethng like that.


----------



## 817Lowrider

Sell him one of the old school ones that you have for 15.00 bucks. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 23 2007, 05:10 PM~8162808
> *Sell him one of the old school ones that you have for 15.00 bucks. :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: They already have there place in this world.


----------



## 817Lowrider

No dice.
I think thats gonna be the name of my red bike.


----------



## schwinn1966

This One Is For Sale! 1975 Schwinn Typhoon

$100 Plus Shipping

Beautiful Bike! :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

How much for just the frame


----------



## 817Lowrider

NICE BIKE


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 23 2007, 07:00 PM~8163023
> *Fuck I want the whole bike
> PM me a price with shipping
> *


i can take the whole bike apart and shippin will be alot cheaper. Prob. about $35 :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

oooooooooooowwwwwwwwwwwwwwweeeeeeeeeee


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jun 23 2007, 05:55 PM~8163002
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This One Is For Sale!  1975 Schwinn Typhoon
> 
> $100 Plus Shipping
> 
> Beautiful Bike! :biggrin:
> *


Nice bike.


----------



## 817Lowrider

nICE BIKE


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 23 2007, 07:11 PM~8163066
> *I'll take it
> *


_NOT SOLD!_


----------



## 817Lowrider

Soooooo nice


----------



## stillspinnin

man i could have made a apple krate out of that.


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Jun 23 2007, 07:40 PM~8163217
> *man i could have made a apple krate out of that.
> *


i got an Apple Krate frame i'll sell u :biggrin:


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jun 23 2007, 10:21 PM~8163384
> *i got an Apple Krate frame i'll sell u :biggrin:
> *


what year.


----------



## 86' Chevy

pics


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Jun 23 2007, 08:24 PM~8163391
> *what year.
> *


1998


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jun 23 2007, 10:34 PM~8163442
> *1998
> *


not interested, looking for one between 67 and 69.


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Jun 23 2007, 08:36 PM~8163453
> *not interested, looking for one between 67 and 69.
> *


got that frame too...but it aint cheap


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jun 23 2007, 10:42 PM~8163467
> *got that frame too...but it aint cheap
> *


how much we talking about.


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jun 23 2007, 08:42 PM~8163467
> *got that frame too...but it aint cheap
> *


actually i have the whole bike 1969 in need of major restore


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jun 23 2007, 10:43 PM~8163479
> *actually i have the whole bike 1969 in need of major restore
> *


even better, how much.


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Jun 23 2007, 08:45 PM~8163485
> *even better, how much.
> *


the bike is a 1969 Pea Picker

i also have a 1969 Orange Krate that has new PowderCoat


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jun 23 2007, 10:46 PM~8163489
> *the bike is a 1969 Pea Picker
> 
> i also have a 1969 Orange Krate that has new PowderCoat
> *


is the pea picker the one that needs a restoration.


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Jun 23 2007, 08:50 PM~8163497
> *is the pea picker the one that needs a restoration.
> *



yes


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jun 23 2007, 10:58 PM~8163524
> *yes
> *


is it a stick shift or coasterbrake.


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Jun 23 2007, 08:59 PM~8163528
> *is it a stick shift or coasterbrake.
> *


STICK SHIFT


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jun 23 2007, 07:21 PM~8163103
> *STILL FOR SALE! BUYER CHANGED HIS MIND*


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jun 23 2007, 10:20 PM~8163626
> *STILL FOR SALE! BUYER CHANGED HIS MIND
> *


Sorry Anthony. I got to think before I buy. I am just a broke mofo


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jun 23 2007, 11:13 PM~8163595
> *STICK SHIFT
> *


pics.


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jun 23 2007, 05:55 PM~8163002
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This One Is For Sale!  1975 Schwinn Typhoon
> 
> $100 Plus Shipping
> 
> Beautiful Bike! :biggrin:
> *


is this a 20"? hows tha paint if i get it i dont want to repaint it n keep it favtory


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by ROMANs_BIKE_CLUB_@Jun 23 2007, 09:40 PM~8163700
> *is this a 20"? hows tha paint if i get it i dont want to repaint it n keep it favtory
> *


yes 20" real nice paint


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Jun 23 2007, 11:39 PM~8163691
> *pics.
> *


and price.


----------



## stillspinnin

ttt


----------



## schwinn1966




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## LowRider_69

http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-1970-Schwinn-S...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 24 2007, 10:16 AM~8165790
> *
> *


x2


----------



## stillspinnin

ttt


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jun 3 2007, 10:55 PM~8036547
> *My new frame I just one it in an ebay auction :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


still waiting on my frame to be shipped  it's been to long :angry:


----------



## Str8crazy80

I wanna start on it


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jun 25 2007, 02:02 AM~8169582
> *still waiting on my frame to be shipped  it's been to long :angry:
> *


i think you got ripped off on it.


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Jun 24 2007, 06:02 PM~8167075
> *ttt
> *


----------



## stillspinnin

TTT


----------



## Str8crazy80

Got my frame today finally..... and looked up the serial number on the head tube(HQ535837) it said August 1979


----------



## 817Lowrider

very nice


----------



## Str8crazy80

now all I need is SCHWINN parts


----------



## 817Lowrider

Are gonna ride it.


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jun 25 2007, 08:34 PM~8174378
> *now all I need is SCHWINN parts
> *


i got schwinn crank cups and a seatpost clamp.hit me up if you interested.


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Jun 23 2007, 08:50 PM~8163497
> *is the pea picker the one that needs a restoration.
> *




















cleaned it up and took it for a ride today! Boy Schwinn sure did know what they were doing when they made there bikes! LOVE RIDIN THEM SCHWINNS!
:biggrin:


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jun 25 2007, 11:23 PM~8175750
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cleaned it up and took it for a ride today! Boy Schwinn sure did know what they were doing when they made there bikes! LOVE RIDIN THEM SCHWINNS!
> :biggrin:
> *


how much.


----------



## schwinn1966

Make me an offer


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jun 25 2007, 11:26 PM~8175787
> *Make me an offer
> *


pm sent.


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by juangotti+Jun 25 2007, 05:42 PM~8174434-->
> 
> 
> 
> Are gonna ride it.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> of corse
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-stillspinnin_@Jun 25 2007, 06:30 PM~8174780
> *i got schwinn crank cups and a seatpost clamp.hit me up if you interested.
> *


are they chrome? hit me up with some pictures and a price


----------



## schwinn1966

Here is one i been messing with. I used an aftermarket seat (that I sell for $10)and cut down a regular seatpost. It's starting to look pretty good.

I also had the forks cut down from a 16" midget to accomadate a regular gooseneck and handlebars :biggrin:


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jun 25 2007, 11:32 PM~8175861
> *of corse
> are they chrome? hit me up with some pictures and a price
> *





















the bottom cups are the schwinn.








pm me a offer.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jun 25 2007, 05:34 PM~8174378
> *now all I need is SCHWINN parts
> *


What are you looking for?


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jun 25 2007, 08:34 PM~8175872
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is one i been messing with. I used an aftermarket seat (that I sell for $10)and cut down a regular seatpost. It's starting to look pretty good.
> 
> I also had the forks cut down from a 16" midget to accomadate a regular gooseneck and handlebars :biggrin:
> *


i like it. let me know when you get more complete ones that you can switch out parts for me!!!


----------



## Str8crazy80

i'm gonna git back with you. because i dont know yet. i'm wanting chrome parts rather than gitting them chrome cuz were i live their's no chromer


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jun 25 2007, 08:34 PM~8175872
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is one i been messing with. I used an aftermarket seat (that I sell for $10)and cut down a regular seatpost. It's starting to look pretty good.
> 
> I also had the forks cut down from a 16" midget to accomadate a regular gooseneck and handlebars :biggrin:
> *


Where do you get your rims? And how much for a set? I cant seem to find them out here. Have you ever seen white wall tires with a different tread for a 12" tire? I dont really like the zig zag tread.


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 25 2007, 08:44 PM~8175986
> *What are you looking for?
> *


all i have is the frame so... pretty much everything


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jun 25 2007, 08:52 PM~8176100
> *all i have is the frame so... pretty much everything
> *


Well are you looking for a stingray crank or a lil pixie crank? A schwinn stem? og rims? Let me know if your looking for something specific and I will see if I have it.


----------



## Str8crazy80

head badge and screws
head and crank cups
og stem
chain guard
dont know yet about the crank yet but if you have them send me some pictures


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jun 25 2007, 09:10 PM~8176246
> *head badge and screws
> head and crank cups
> og stem
> chain guard
> dont know yet about the crank yet but if you have them send me some pictures
> *


This is a regular Stingray crank and sprocket. This is probably the only one I will let go right now. They will need replating.


----------



## Str8crazy80

dont know what crank i wanna go with but i'll git back with you for sure


----------



## Str8crazy80

Check out these og bike seats

www.bikecult.com/works/saddle.html


----------



## stillspinnin

just picked this up for my fastback. still gotta get the cable and everything else.


----------



## stillspinnin

next week or so ill be putting my fastback up for sale.


----------



## schwinn1966

I have a question on this frame...

Why did u remove the kickstand. I think that's what seperates the frames from the other frames. Plus if u cut down the kikstand or do Dtwist one it will look great! :biggrin:




> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 19 2007, 05:33 PM~7937486
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My custom SCHWINN
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jun 29 2007, 07:42 AM~8201209
> *I have a question on this frame...
> 
> Why did u remove the kickstand. I think that's what seperates the frames from the other frames. Plus if u cut down the kikstand or do Dtwist one it will look great! :biggrin:
> *


true. i kept mine.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jun 29 2007, 10:42 AM~8201209
> *I have a question on this frame...
> 
> Why did u remove the kickstand. I think that's what seperates the frames from the other frames. Plus if u cut down the kikstand or do Dtwist one it will look great! :biggrin:
> *


I like the look of it with out :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jun 29 2007, 08:42 AM~8201209
> *I have a question on this frame...
> 
> Why did u remove the kickstand. I think that's what seperates the frames from the other frames. Plus if u cut down the kikstand or do Dtwist one it will look great! :biggrin:
> *


Its another modification so it was done for points. That area can be used to small graphics or a little mural or something. Even a small spot of pinstriping. I know what you mean but theres still a few other ways to make out a Schwinn frame.


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 29 2007, 11:56 PM~8206814
> *Its another modification so it was done for points. That area can be used to small graphics or a little mural or something. Even a small spot of pinstriping. I know what you mean but theres still a few other ways to make out a Schwinn frame.
> *


Most people don't know that. All they have is the stand bracket as a reference. :uh:


----------



## stillspinnin

bringing the schwinns back on top.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Jul 8 2007, 02:13 AM~8257773
> *bringing the schwinns back on top.
> *


I would agree :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 29 2007, 11:56 PM~8206814
> *Its another modification so it was done for points. That area can be used to small graphics or a little mural or something. Even a small spot of pinstriping. I know what you mean but theres still a few other ways to make out a Schwinn frame.
> *


MINES IS COVERD UP BT I STILL HAVE THE KICKSTAND THERE.DOES IT COUNT STILL?


----------



## stillspinnin

schwinn show in 4 more days.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jul 8 2007, 12:24 PM~8259588
> *MINES IS COVERD UP BT I STILL HAVE THE KICKSTAND THERE.DOES IT COUNT STILL?
> *


yea


----------



## tukn24s

i am looking for a schwinn frame 3 wheeler but if noone knows where i could get one at i am willing to settle for a reg schwinn frame to get started on i have never done one before so i am excited to learn the whole low low bike culture. if anyone has one for sale please let me know


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by tukn24s_@Jul 8 2007, 11:48 PM~8262435
> *i am looking for a schwinn frame 3 wheeler but if noone knows where i could get one at i am willing to settle for a reg schwinn frame to get started on i have never done one before so i am excited to learn the whole low low bike culture. if anyone has one for sale please let me know
> *


http://www.schwinnbike.com/heritage/forumd...25&daysprune=30
this is the schwinn forum i was talking about.


----------



## tukn24s

sorry man


----------



## Str8crazy80

anyone got a lil pixi sproket and crank for sale?


----------



## Str8crazy80

I aslo got a question. how can i remove my seat post because it's stuck in their? i tried wd-40 but no luck should i keep trying?


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jul 9 2007, 12:45 PM~8265591
> *I aslo got a question. how can i remove my seat post because it's stuck in their? i tried wd-40 but no luck should i keep trying?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


keep trying.


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jul 9 2007, 09:45 AM~8265591
> *I aslo got a question. how can i remove my seat post because it's stuck in their? i tried wd-40 but no luck should i keep trying?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lol someone stuck a non schwinn seat post into there it will be a bitch to get it out.. heat the bottom seat post up let the metal expand n then try to pull it out if nothing else works


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by ROMANs_BIKE_CLUB_@Jul 9 2007, 08:58 PM~8269337
> *lol someone stuck a non schwinn seat post into there it will be a bitch to get it out.. heat the bottom seat post up let the metal expand n then try to pull it out if nothing else works
> *


or you could weld the seatpost to a pole and pull on the frame till it pops out.


----------



## bad news

or put the seat post in a vise tighten the crap out of the vise and turn the frame back and forth and the bitch should come out


----------



## bad news




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jul 9 2007, 09:45 AM~8265591
> *I aslo got a question. how can i remove my seat post because it's stuck in their? i tried wd-40 but no luck should i keep trying?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Drill a hole in the seat post and put a bolt threw it. Put that bolt in a vice and twist it out. Dont heat it up.


----------



## bad news

FUCK SCHWINN 'S THERE GAY


----------



## schwinn1966

a pair of vice grips should do the trick!


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jul 9 2007, 07:19 PM~8269987
> *a pair of vice grips should do the trick!
> *


Yea i tried them already with some wd-40 but no luck i guess i'll keep trying and git it out some how


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 9 2007, 07:00 PM~8269833
> *Drill a hole in the seat post and put a bolt threw it. Put that bolt in a vice and twist it out. Dont heat it up.
> *


that works all the time


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jul 9 2007, 07:26 PM~8270039
> *Yea i tried them already with some wd-40 but no luck i guess i'll keep trying and git it out some how
> *


PB Blaster fuck WD 40


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jul 9 2007, 09:40 AM~8265556
> *anyone got a lil pixi sproket and crank for sale?
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jul 9 2007, 05:51 PM~8269730
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats a bad ass bike.


----------



## NaturalHighII

HEY I DONT KNOW WHAT ITS WORTH. BUT MY GRANDPA IS GIVING ME A 3 WHEEL SCHWINN WITHT HE TRIKE KIT AND EVERYTHING. ITS ALL OG AND PROBABLY JUST NEEDS AIR AND SOME CLEANING. ANY BALLPARK FIGURES??


----------



## stillspinnin

do you have a pic of it.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Jul 9 2007, 07:34 PM~8270119
> *PB Blaster fuck WD 40
> *


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jul 9 2007, 08:26 PM~8270039
> *Yea i tried them already with some wd-40 but no luck i guess i'll keep trying and git it out some how
> *


i'd pm DTwist...the man knows metal!


----------



## stillspinnin

who do you think would win in a show

unrestored 79 lil chick









restored 69 fastback.


----------



## stillspinnin

*TTT*


----------



## stillspinnin

moving on up.


----------



## schwinn1966

Here are some more parts for my 1969 Lemon Peeler! Almost done with this one!









































:biggrin:


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jul 16 2007, 10:19 AM~8317596
> *Here are some more parts for my 1969 Lemon Peeler! Almost done with this one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jul 9 2007, 08:34 PM~8269567
> *or put the seat post in a vise tighten the crap out of the vise and turn the frame back and forth and the bitch should come out
> *


X1000000000000 AND USE PB BLASTER INSTEAD OF WD40


----------



## Str8crazy80

PB blaster? i guess i'm dumb for not knowing but what is it?


----------



## stillspinnin

_TTT_


----------



## stillspinnin

i got caught by rain while i was picking up a slick for my fastback while i was riding my fastback. i had to hide under a tree for almost a half hour waiting for the rain to stop. :angry:


----------



## stillspinnin

check out this ebay find
http://cgi.ebay.com/Schwinn-Stingra...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## stillspinnin

link wasnt working this one is good.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Schwinn-Stingray-Krate...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:.

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@May 10 2007, 07:54 PM~7879274
> *I got a set of the stamped cups at the Ann Arbor Show. They were chromed $10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


theyre riding in style


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jul 16 2007, 08:19 AM~8317596
> *Here are some more parts for my 1969 Lemon Peeler! Almost done with this one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DO YOU HAVE ANY OF THESE LEFT WITH THE S BOLTS ON THE SIDE F/S??


----------



## 817Lowrider

I have a couple extra seat clamps I dont need. I wanna do a lil drwing to give them away free. Oh yeah... Their schwinn.


----------



## woodenfrog

my schwinns. town and country tri wheller. both have 3 speed internall gears.
annyone know wat year these are??
peace


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by woodenfrog_@Jul 28 2007, 02:36 PM~8413964
> *my schwinns. town and country tri wheller. both have 3 speed internall gears.
> annyone know wat year these are??
> peace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Post the serial #'s up bro


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 28 2007, 02:57 PM~8413809
> *I have a couple extra seat clamps I dont need. I wanna do a lil drwing to give them away free. Oh yeah... Their schwinn.
> *


when will this happen


----------



## woodenfrog

they are alittle hard to see but 
the yellow one = jp528773
the blue one = ck627068

i think those are right.
peace


----------



## stillspinnin

blue is a 74 yellow is a 78


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by woodenfrog_@Jul 28 2007, 02:51 PM~8414016
> *they are alittle hard to see but
> the yellow one = jp528773
> the blue one = ck627068
> 
> i think those are right.
> peace
> *


http://www.bunchobikes.com/serialnumber2.htm
here you go bro. for future refference.


----------



## woodenfrog

thanks for the info

nice to know wat year they are
peace


----------



## stillspinnin

for future reference for LIL members who dont feel like clicking on the link who would like to know the year of there scxhwinn, here you go.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jul 16 2007, 08:19 AM~8317596
> *Here are some more parts for my 1969 Lemon Peeler! Almost done with this one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jul 28 2007, 12:00 PM~8413585
> *DO YOU HAVE ANY OF THESE LEFT WITH THE S BOLTS ON THE SIDE F/S??
> *


no, i don't have any extra Schwinn crowns right now.


----------



## schwinn1966




----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jul 30 2007, 09:35 PM~8430462
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats just sad. :nosad:


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Jul 30 2007, 07:45 PM~8430507
> *thats just sad. :nosad:
> *


that's my garage. LOL


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jul 30 2007, 09:49 PM~8430541
> *that's my garage. LOL
> *


 you to busy sittin on a couch to go and put air in the tires.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 10 2007, 10:14 PM~7879473
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


anyone know where i can get a seat like this, but blue?


----------



## Str8crazy80

Talk to Schwinn1966


----------



## Str8crazy80

SCHWINN Sproket and Crank i bought off gizmo


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Aug 3 2007, 11:37 AM~8464656
> *SCHWINN Sproket and Crank i bought off gizmo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Interesting. I thought those cranks came out in 67 when they came out with the 16". I wonder what that came from?


----------



## 817Lowrider

NICEEEE


----------



## Str8crazy80

Gizmo told me it was a pixi their's a pic of it a few posts back about it it's a green pixi


----------



## stillspinnin




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Aug 4 2007, 01:30 PM~8471154
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

TTT


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

anyone got a 26 inch schwinn t.. i have a 20 inch one for trade.. im also looking for a luck7 crank and hardware, 20 inch chainguard, some clean s7s that dont need plating, half fender ductail in back, s bolt for crown only 1


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by ROMANs_BIKE_CLUB_@Aug 10 2007, 11:34 PM~8526670
> *anyone got a 26 inch schwinn t.. i have a 20 inch one for trade.. im also looking for a luck7 crank and hardware, 20 inch chainguard, some clean s7s that dont need plating, half fender ductail in back, s bolt for crown only 1
> *


i got u on the crank n wat u want for the t


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

looking for a 26 schwinn t so i can put it on a girls bike.. its hard to get the t so ima have to trade..


----------



## Raguness

Would beach cruiser head cups work on a girls 20" frame?


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

yes they should fit


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

looking for a 26 inch t


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

C I NEED ONE OF THOSE..MY IS STRIPPED REAL BAD..IF ANYBODY HAS ONE WITH THE BOLTS AND BEARINGS HIT ME UP..


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 11 2007, 03:41 PM~8530188
> *C I NEED ONE OF THOSE..MY IS STRIPPED REAL BAD..IF ANYBODY HAS ONE WITH THE BOLTS AND BEARINGS HIT ME UP..
> *


Post a pic of yours. It might just need to be rethreaded.


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

just cleaned the rust also have hardware for them


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

DAM!I WISH I COULD GET THOSE!BUT I GOTA GET MY SEAT RE-UHPOLSTERD..


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by ROMANs_BIKE_CLUB_@Aug 11 2007, 06:54 PM~8530243
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just cleaned the rust also have hardware for them
> *


nice but you should put a shorter support bar.


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## Raguness

Did Schwinn ever make a girls 12" bike like the fair lady or lil chik? I know they made 12" stingrays but what about the girl frames?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

:dunno:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Aug 18 2007, 02:41 PM~8584339
> *Did Schwinn ever make a girls 12" bike like the fair lady or lil chik?  I know they made 12" stingrays but what about the girl frames?
> *


the club president has a girl 16 nver seen one except his.. and the only 12 sting rays ive seen are the ones that say stingray and are like lil tigers and that 12 schwinn1966 has but he probably had a 16 cut down..


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by ROMANs_BIKE_CLUB_@Aug 19 2007, 07:55 PM~8591246
> *the club president has a girl 16 nver seen one except his.. and the only 12 sting rays ive seen are the ones that say stingray and are like lil tigers and that 12 schwinn1966 has but he probably had a 16 cut down..
> *


WRONG ! HE BOUGHT IT LIKE THAT ! and take the top off and its a little girl bike lol but as for a double down tubes no .


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Aug 19 2007, 08:48 PM~8592173
> *WRONG ! HE BOUGHT IT LIKE THAT ! and take the top off and its a little girl bike lol but as for a double down tubes no .
> *


he probably bought it from someone that has it cut down then :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by ROMANs_BIKE_CLUB_@Aug 19 2007, 09:50 PM~8592193
> *he probably bought it from someone that has it cut down then  :biggrin:
> *


lol smart ass .


----------



## 817Lowrider

Bring it back


----------



## stillspinnin

back on top


----------



## 19stratus97

my 16" midget stingray is up for sale...minus some parts


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by 19stratus97_@Sep 2 2007, 09:01 PM~8697950
> *my 16" midget stingray is up for sale...minus some parts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## FRISCO KID

LOOKING FOR A 68 OR 69 SCHWINN....OR WUTEVER YOU GOT FOR SALE .... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by FRISCOSOLDIER_@Sep 2 2007, 09:11 PM~8698001
> *LOOKING FOR A 68 OR 69 SCHWINN....OR WUTEVER YOU GOT FOR SALE .... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


me too.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 19stratus97_@Sep 2 2007, 08:01 PM~8697950
> *my 16" midget stingray is up for sale...minus some parts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I sent you a pm on the Schwinn forum


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by 19stratus97_@Sep 2 2007, 07:01 PM~8697950
> *my 16" midget stingray is up for sale...minus some parts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


why are you selling it? did u jus get that off Ebay???


----------



## stillspinnin

check this out.
http://www.pacific-cycles.net/heritage/sho...ead.php?t=48214


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Sep 5 2007, 02:22 PM~8721636
> *check this out.
> http://www.pacific-cycles.net/heritage/sho...ead.php?t=48214
> *


link dont work


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 5 2007, 09:01 PM~8724351
> *link dont work
> *


its the topic for the krate hats


----------



## stillspinnin

the mods deleted the topic, thats why the link diddnt work. he got a new topic now.


----------



## OSO 805




----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Sep 5 2007, 10:44 PM~8725313
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## stillspinnin




----------



## 817.TX.

NICE


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by NEWB_@Sep 7 2007, 02:41 PM~8740526
> *NICE
> *


x2


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by 19stratus97_@Sep 2 2007, 07:01 PM~8697950
> *my 16" midget stingray is up for sale...minus some parts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whats the price??????


----------



## Str8crazy80

T
T
T
For
Schwinns


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Sep 11 2007, 04:41 PM~8768617
> *whats the price??????
> *


Its already gone. 


I saw a really good book the other day on schwinns. Alot of interesting information in it. I will try to scan some pages and post them up here.


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 12 2007, 03:05 PM~8774823
> *Its already gone.
> I saw a really good book the other day on schwinns. Alot of interesting information in it. I will try to scan some pages and post them up here.
> *


whats the name of it.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Its that one that out of print by Liz something? I cant remember the name of it.


----------



## 19stratus97

> *whats the price??????
> 
> 
> Its already gone.
> 
> *


naw, i still have that frame


----------



## luxuriousloc's




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 19stratus97_@Sep 12 2007, 08:03 PM~8777552
> *naw, i still have that frame
> *


PM sent.


----------



## 817Lowrider

Just pick this up for 45.00 shipped. the owner ran the bid up on me but. I still got a decent deal.


----------



## 817Lowrider

Fenders and wheels will be for sale soon.


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

its a 16"?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Sep 16 2007, 09:27 PM~8804169
> *its a 16"?
> *


yeah


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 16 2007, 09:11 PM~8803486
> *Just pick this up for 45.00 shipped. the owner ran the bid up on me but. I still got a decent deal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Str8crazy80

Nice find


----------



## luxuriousloc's

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 16 2007, 07:11 PM~8803486
> *Just pick this up for 45.00 shipped. the owner ran the bid up on me but. I still got a decent deal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## stillspinnin




----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 16 2007, 06:11 PM~8803486
> *Just pick this up for 45.00 shipped. the owner ran the bid up on me but. I still got a decent deal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


No he didn't that was me. :biggrin:


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 16 2007, 07:25 PM~8804154
> *Fenders and wheels will be for sale soon.
> *


How much? Shipped to AZ 85345


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 16 2007, 09:11 PM~8803486
> *Just pick this up for 45.00 shipped. the owner ran the bid up on me but. I still got a decent deal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what year is it


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Raguness+Sep 19 2007, 04:06 PM~8825629-->
> 
> 
> 
> How much? Shipped to  AZ 85345
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn U.LOL :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-stillspinnin_@Sep 19 2007, 04:14 PM~8825681
> *what year is it
> *


IDK yet.


----------



## Raguness

> Damn U.LOL :biggrin:
> 
> 
> Just playing G  I saw that one was gonna bid but backed out.


----------



## FRISCO KID

LOOKING FOR A 1970 SCHWINN.... ANY ONE GOT ONE FOR SALE?? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Sep 19 2007, 12:55 PM~8825080
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Yes it does. :yes:


----------



## FRISCO KID

:biggrin:


----------



## stillspinnin

TTT


----------



## schwinn1966

MY 1969 LEMON PEELER IS FINALLY ALL DONE! :biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966

I sold this frame to a guy & helped him build this one. I spray painted it. came out really nice. :biggrin:


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Sep 22 2007, 01:54 AM~8845191
> *helped a guy build this one. I spray painted it. came out really nice. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice, post pics of the peeler


----------



## 817Lowrider

nice as fuckkkk


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

THAT BIKE LOOKS LIKE MINE


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 22 2007, 01:28 AM~8845679
> *nice as fuckkkk
> *


thanks! this i havent painted a bike with a spray can in so long! I guess it's about time for me to hookup my spraygun to my compressor. I bought it like 3 yrs. ago and havent made the time or guts to try it. :biggrin:


----------



## stillspinnin




----------



## 817Lowrider

should get my 16 inch in soon. any Ideas


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 22 2007, 02:16 PM~8848190
> *should get my 16 inch in  soon. any Ideas
> *


Sell it to me. :biggrin:


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 22 2007, 05:16 PM~8848190
> *should get my 16 inch in  soon. any Ideas
> *


pocket rider :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Sep 22 2007, 04:17 PM~8848193-->
> 
> 
> 
> Sell it to me.  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No dice
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-stillspinnin_@Sep 22 2007, 04:17 PM~8848195
> *pocket rider :dunno:
> *


Im thinkin RADICAL :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez

:biggrin: I will take pics of my 16" today for the hell of it.


----------



## stillspinnin

im thinking about doing a lemon peeler conversion on my sisters lil chick.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 22 2007, 04:24 PM~8848225
> *:biggrin:  I will take pics of my 16" today for the hell of it.
> *


trades??? :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 22 2007, 02:28 PM~8848242
> *trades??? :biggrin:
> *


for what?


----------



## 817Lowrider

mine 16 for your 16


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 22 2007, 02:32 PM~8848262
> *mine 16 for your 16
> *


Hmm...


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 22 2007, 04:42 PM~8848309
> *Hmm...
> *


pics of yours


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 22 2007, 02:43 PM~8848314
> *pics of yours
> *


I will take them in a few hours and post them up. I bet mine is worth more then yours. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

I know.LOL


----------



## 817Lowrider

any one got a conversion bar?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 22 2007, 02:48 PM~8848332
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any one got a conversion bar?
> *


Thats your 16" you want to trade?


----------



## 817Lowrider

Pics of yours


----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## MR.559

ebay gots alot of them  

http://cgi.ebay.com/NOS-Schwinn-Stingray-P...VQQcmdZViewItem





> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 22 2007, 02:48 PM~8848332
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any one got a conversion bar?
> *


----------



## MR.559

my boys 16' pixie


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Sep 22 2007, 06:24 PM~8849189
> *my boys 16' pixie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

http://cgi.ebay.com/NOS-Schwinn-Stingray-P...br%20/%3EewItem
Not responding


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 22 2007, 06:46 PM~8849274
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/NOS-Schwinn-Stingray-P...br%20/%3EewItem
> Not responding
> *


120150866709


----------



## 817Lowrider

thanks man. He is local saved on shipping? Thanks


----------



## socios b.c. prez

My 16" :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

1967  I was lucky enough to get the original crank and sprocket that came with the bike.


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## 817Lowrider

Im hella jealous. I have an Idea! you wanna have a build off?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 22 2007, 11:19 PM~8850809
> *Im hella jealous. I have an Idea! you wanna have a build off?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559

hey guys i need a schwinn speedometer bracket and cable, if you got one for sale hit me up


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 22 2007, 10:54 PM~8850214
> *My 16"  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Are you doing that OG???


----------



## stillspinnin

thistopicneedsmoreschwinnsandlessttt'ssokeeppostingupmorepicsevenifitsnotyourschwinnsopost


----------



## 817Lowrider

http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1951_1959/index.html
peep this.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Sep 25 2007, 06:14 AM~8865292
> *Are you doing that OG???
> *


No sir. Were going to make that a street custom and then later on make it a nice mild or semi.


----------



## MR.559

:0 



> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 27 2007, 09:31 PM~8885675
> *No sir. Were going to make that a street custom and then later on make it a nice mild or semi.
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Sep 27 2007, 09:39 PM~8885738
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 27 2007, 09:37 PM~8884436
> *http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1951_1959/index.html
> peep this.
> *


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 27 2007, 11:36 PM~8886506
> *:biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 27 2007, 10:31 PM~8885675
> *No sir. Were going to make that a street custom and then later on make it a nice mild or semi.
> *


Did you know the 1967 Midget is the most sought after for collectors? I believe that was the first year the "Midget" was introduced. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Sep 28 2007, 06:15 AM~8887440
> *Did you know the 1967 Midget is the most sought after for collectors? I believe that was the first year the "Midget" was introduced.  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Sep 28 2007, 09:15 AM~8887440
> *Did you know the 1967 Midget is the most sought after for collectors? I believe that was the first year the "Midget" was introduced.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## stillspinnin

i was out bidded  
http://cgi.ebay.com/Schwinn-Stingray-Apple...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## lowrid3r

i need to find out the year of my bike but i fucked up and got the second number with the grinder :uh: so this is all i got FE*5411 the * is the number that is missing can anybody help me out here? :dunno:


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Sep 28 2007, 07:23 PM~8891246
> *i need to find out the year of my bike but i fucked up and got the second number with the grinder  :uh:  so this is all i got FE*5411 the * is the number that is missing can anybody help me out here? :dunno:
> *


the number you dot need if there is two letters in front of it. june 1969


----------



## lowrid3r

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Sep 28 2007, 03:28 PM~8891279
> *the number you dot need if there is two letters in front of it. june 1969
> *


 :0 good lookin out


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Sep 28 2007, 07:31 PM~8891289
> *:0  good lookin out
> *


got any pics of it.


----------



## lowrid3r

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Sep 28 2007, 03:32 PM~8891292
> *got any pics of it.
> *


before 



















now


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Sep 28 2007, 07:43 PM~8891342
> *before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

I am prolly gonna pick up massive amounts of frames. 
Anything yall need. LMK I will pick it up.


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 28 2007, 06:40 PM~8891905
> *
> I am prolly gonna pick up massive amounts of frames.
> Anything yall need. LMK I will pick it up.
> *


PM sent.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 28 2007, 06:40 PM~8891905
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am prolly gonna pick up massive amounts of frames.
> Anything yall need. LMK I will pick it up.
> *



Let me know if you find any schwinn head lights.


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 28 2007, 09:40 PM~8892776
> *Let me know if you find any schwinn head lights.
> *



:0


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Sep 28 2007, 10:42 PM~8893023
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pm sent. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

I just picked up 2 frames for 60 bucks this morning


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Thats all you got?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 29 2007, 12:27 PM~8894849
> *Thats all you got?
> *


I also picked up some rims. from my uncles house. not schwinn buy they look cool.


----------



## 817Lowrider

THE FINDS. Any one wanna buy the wheels let me know. there metal. LMK


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## schwinn1966

Just picked this up today! It's a 1973 Orange Krate. This one is SUPER RARE cuz it's the last year schwinn made this model and it is a "Disc Krate" The color is also very rare Sunset Orange. I got it from the Original Owner.



















:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

damn it. its clean.


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Sep 29 2007, 05:28 PM~8896633
> *Just picked this up today! It's a 1973 Orange Krate. This one is SUPER RARE cuz it's the last year schwinn made this model and it is a "Disc Krate" The color is also very rare Sunset Orange. I got it from the Original Owner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


how much did you pay for it?


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Sep 29 2007, 08:28 PM~8896633
> *Just picked this up today! It's a 1973 Orange Krate. This one is SUPER RARE cuz it's the last year schwinn made this model and it is a "Disc Krate" The color is also very rare Sunset Orange. I got it from the Original Owner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


I HATE YOU MAN :biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Sep 29 2007, 09:49 PM~8897514
> *I HATE YOU MAN  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah that's funny...cuz I thought about u when i got it. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Sep 30 2007, 12:36 AM~8897924
> *Yeah that's funny...cuz I thought about u when i got it.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


thats messed up :biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Sep 29 2007, 10:38 PM~8897938
> *thats messed up :biggrin:
> *


i'll end up selling u one... (for the right price) :biggrin:


----------



## LowRider_69

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Sep 30 2007, 12:38 AM~8897938
> *thats messed up :biggrin:
> *


is that the bike in ur avi? :biggrin:


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Sep 30 2007, 01:24 AM~8898280
> *is that the bike in ur avi? :biggrin:
> *


naw the one in my avi is a apple krate


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Sep 30 2007, 01:11 AM~8898182
> *i'll end up selling u one... (for the right price) :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

iam looking for 20 " deluxe fork "struss bars" i think that what there called well the front support bars looking for some chrome dont matter as long as theres no gashes or bends please or is there way i can use after market 20 "springer fork bars will they fit the schwinn forks ?


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

i think they should fit (aftermarket lowrider ones) but if anyone needs everything except the struts hit me up :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 30 2007, 03:07 PM~8901162
> *iam looking for 20 " deluxe fork "struss bars" i think that what there called well the front support bars looking for some chrome dont matter as long as theres no gashes or bends please or is there way i can use after market 20 "springer fork bars will they fit the schwinn forks ?
> *


thruss,strut


----------



## stillspinnin

just came back from a swap meet. kept missing all the schwinns :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

nothing good?


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 30 2007, 06:22 PM~8901769
> *nothing good?
> *


alot of good stuff. just diddnt make it in time.


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 30 2007, 02:07 PM~8901162
> *iam looking for 20 " deluxe fork "struss bars" i think that what there called well the front support bars looking for some chrome dont matter as long as theres no gashes or bends please or is there way i can use after market 20 "springer fork bars will they fit the schwinn forks ?
> *


the lowrider ones wont fit. they are shorter. u have to get the ones for a 26" and cut em down. pm me if ur interested in some


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## 817Lowrider

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...:MEWN:IT&ih=002
I purchased this on ebay under the impression that I was building a 16". Shit happens and I got efucked . So no 16" build up for sale

16 shipped takes it. Paypal or M.O.


----------



## Raguness

Tiger for sale on ebay $70.00 brings it home. Item #290167386930


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

the pink one?


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Oct 3 2007, 08:07 PM~8927785
> *the pink one?
> *


Nope its red. First generation Lil tiger. With half chain guard and cut spocket.


----------



## Raguness

Never mind just sold.


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Oct 3 2007, 08:14 PM~8927845
> *Never mind just sold.
> *


damn that was fast


----------



## lowrid3r

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Sep 28 2007, 03:28 PM~8891279
> *the number you dot need if there is two letters in front of it. june 1969
> *


the serial number is 4511 not 5411 my bad does it make a difference?


----------



## FRISCO KID

looking for an old school schwinn!! pm me or post up year and prices on here!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Oct 3 2007, 08:53 PM~8928114
> *the serial number is 4511 not 5411 my bad does it make a difference?
> *


no. Its just the first two letters.


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by FRISCOSOLDIER_@Oct 3 2007, 09:12 PM~8928207
> *looking for an old school schwinn!! pm me or post up year and prices on here!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 i thought u already found 1


----------



## FRISCO KID

Ass hole sold it!!!!


----------



## stillspinnin

T
T
T


----------



## stillspinnin

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...rksid=p3907.m29
i think im gonna buy this. same price, paint, and condition as my fastback when i got it.


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Oct 8 2007, 06:19 PM~8954847
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...rksid=p3907.m29
> i think im gonna buy this.  same price, paint, and condition as my fastback when i got it.
> *


why buy that? save ur money for the krate you really want. ur gonna end up with a bunch of bikes that u kinda like instead of the one u really like. save ur money and get the "pea picker"
:biggrin:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Oct 8 2007, 08:16 PM~8956194
> *why buy that? save ur money for the krate you really want. ur gonna end up with a bunch of bikes that u kinda like instead of the one u really like. save ur money and get the "pea picker"
> :biggrin:
> *


im saving for a butt picker :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Oct 8 2007, 10:19 PM~8956213
> *im saving for a butt picker :biggrin:
> *


HAHAAH.

MY ROOMMATE SAID I SHOULD PAINT MINE BROWN AND CALL IT THE POOP-SHOOTER :biggrin:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 8 2007, 08:34 PM~8956327
> *HAHAAH.
> 
> MY ROOMMATE SAID I SHOULD PAINT MINE BROWN AND CALL IT THE POOP-SHOOTER :biggrin:
> *


are you drunk again? must have been the hang over from vegas :biggrin:


----------



## Ronin

just a rat rod in progress no paint leaving it as is straigtening the stays without messing with the patina was a pita. right now im waiting on a crank and gunsight


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Oct 9 2007, 05:52 PM~8962378
> *just a rat rod in progress no paint leaving it as is straigtening the stays without messing with the patina was a pita. right now im waiting on a crank and gunsight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like how you did the bars


----------



## Raguness

16" frame

I think this is too much for a frame.


----------



## Raguness

Item #220157892269


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Oct 9 2007, 07:24 PM~8963592
> *16" frame
> 
> I think this is too much for a frame.
> *





> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Oct 9 2007, 07:26 PM~8963623
> *Item #220157892269
> *












that is a 16" runabout frame. they only made em for 2 years so they are more rare than a midget frame. price is still high considering it has no crankarms or fork or chainguard. better off buying the whole bike. definitely not a good deal!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

:0 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Schwinn-16-Midget-Stin...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## 817Lowrider

NICEEEEEEEE


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 11 2007, 04:24 PM~8979817
> *NICEEEEEEEE
> *


x2 :cheesy:


----------



## Str8crazy80

Nice

T
T
T


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 28 2007, 08:40 PM~8891905
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am prolly gonna pick up massive amounts of frames.
> Anything yall need. LMK I will pick it up.
> *


Still got this coming up


----------



## Str8crazy80

hey juan look for me a chain guard the one with the hump on the bottom of it i'll post a pic of it


----------



## Str8crazy80

one like this


----------



## 817Lowrider

Ill keeep an eye out


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Oct 8 2007, 11:16 PM~8956194
> *why buy that? save ur money for the krate you really want. ur gonna end up with a bunch of bikes that u kinda like instead of the one u really like. save ur money and get the "pea picker"
> :biggrin:
> *


''apple krate"


----------



## bad news

iam looking for a complete schwinn bike 20 just looking to see what out there didnt see anything on ebay or the schwinn forum .


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 13 2007, 08:13 PM~8994242
> *iam looking for a complete schwinn bike 20 just looking to see what out there didnt see anything on ebay or the schwinn forum .
> *


what happen to the copper tone


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 13 2007, 05:48 PM~8994405
> *what happen to the copper tone
> *


he gave it to chuck n chuck gave it to me n i gave it to my ex pres


----------



## bad news

ya ! so any out there ?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Oct 13 2007, 06:49 PM~8994413
> *he gave it to chuck n chuck gave it to me n i gave it to my ex pres
> *


Why?



What are you looking for Ken? :dunno:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 13 2007, 06:51 PM~8994424
> *Why?
> What are you looking for Ken?  :dunno:
> *


well honestly i would like a boy frame with the wing tip chain guard with half fenders and wide handle bars no shock sissy bar plus the hardware and also with a clean set of s-7 rims i know lots to ask for but this is what iam looking so honestly just like me copper bike lol i did a stupid thing in selling my copper bike i loved that bike but i need money


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 13 2007, 07:02 PM~8994480
> *well honestly i would like a boy frame with the wing tip chain guard with half fenders and wide handle bars no shock sissy bar plus the hardware and also with a clean set of s-7 rims i know lots to ask for but this is what iam looking so honestly just like me copper bike lol i did a stupid thing in selling my copper bike i loved that bike but i need money
> *


How much do you wanna spend?


----------



## Raguness

Whats the difference between s7 and s2??


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Oct 13 2007, 06:04 PM~8994500
> *Whats the difference between s7 and s2??
> *


s7 rims are bigger s2 rims are smaller.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Oct 13 2007, 07:04 PM~8994500
> *Whats the difference between s7 and s2??
> *


One is a two and the other one is a seven. DUH!!! :uh:


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 13 2007, 07:07 PM~8994514
> *One is a two and the other one is a seven. DUH!!!  :uh:
> *


This f****n guy man. :twak:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 13 2007, 06:02 PM~8994480
> *well honestly i would like a boy frame with the wing tip chain guard with half fenders and wide handle bars no shock sissy bar plus the hardware and also with a clean set of s-7 rims i know lots to ask for but this is what iam looking so honestly just like me copper bike lol i did a stupid thing in selling my copper bike i loved that bike but i need money
> *


i have all of that minus the fenders. schwinn handbars but not as wide like the copper tone one. i can get the fenders for 10 but need replating. i might let it go for the right price its a junior frame with the fish tail chainguard. also got the schwinn spring fork.


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 13 2007, 07:03 PM~8994491
> *How much do you wanna spend?
> *


 well depending on the condition around 70 - 300


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Oct 13 2007, 07:09 PM~8994531
> *i have all of that minus the fenders. schwinn handbars but not as wide like the copper tone one. i can get the fenders for 10 but need replating. i might let it go for the right price its a junior frame with the fish tail chainguard. also got the schwinn spring fork.
> *


 send me pics and as for the springers i have a original set just needs replating


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

i have it all in peices and the junior frame is coming in the mail. the junior stingray frame was the only one that came with that type of chainguard like the coppertone one.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 13 2007, 07:09 PM~8994533
> *well depending on the condition around 70 - 300
> *


http://cgi.ebay.com/1964-SCHWINN-CUSTOM-ST...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 13 2007, 07:14 PM~8994564
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/1964-SCHWINN-CUSTOM-ST...1QQcmdZViewItem
> *


failed.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 13 2007, 07:15 PM~8994567
> *failed.
> *


It wasnt important anyway.


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 13 2007, 07:17 PM~8994582
> *It wasnt important anyway.
> *


ohh :uh:


----------



## Raguness




----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Oct 13 2007, 08:03 PM~8994881
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


naw dont want the big sprocket kind


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Oct 13 2007, 11:03 PM~8994881
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what year


----------



## 817Lowrider

I dont think he is selling it. He just bought it


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 13 2007, 11:24 PM~8994996
> *I dont think he is selling it. He just bought it
> *


i dont wanna buy it i just wanna know the year.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Oct 13 2007, 10:28 PM~8995015
> *i dont wanna buy it i just wanna know the year.
> *


not you fool


----------



## Raguness

1977


----------



## schwinn1966

r those tire OG Schwinn?


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Oct 13 2007, 09:24 PM~8995262
> *r those tire OG Schwinn?
> *


I'll let you know when it comes in.


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

how much did you pay for it


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Oct 13 2007, 09:34 PM~8995310
> *how much did you pay for it
> *


$65.00


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

shipped?


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Oct 13 2007, 09:54 PM~8995387
> *shipped?
> *


nope shipping was another $30.00 from Washington.


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 13 2007, 07:02 PM~8994480
> *well honestly i would like a boy frame with the wing tip chain guard with half fenders and wide handle bars no shock sissy bar plus the hardware and also with a clean set of s-7 rims i know lots to ask for but this is what iam looking so honestly just like me copper bike lol i did a stupid thing in selling my copper bike i loved that bike but i need money
> *



Craigs List Los Angeles


----------



## Str8crazy80

T
T
T


----------



## stillspinnin

my new bike


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Oct 17 2007, 09:27 AM~9021608
> *T
> T
> T
> *


----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## 817Lowrider

I never did like those pixie frames.


----------



## schwinn1966




----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Oct 20 2007, 12:22 AM~9043052
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats the whole collection


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Oct 19 2007, 10:23 PM~9043061
> *thats the whole collection
> *


Not even half :biggrin:


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Oct 20 2007, 12:23 AM~9043067
> *Not even half  :biggrin:
> *


post up the whole thing :biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Oct 19 2007, 10:25 PM~9043076
> *post up the whole thing :biggrin:
> *


I still have my showbikes packed that i took to Vegas too.


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Oct 20 2007, 12:27 AM~9043086
> *I still have my showbikes packed that i took to Vegas too.
> *


then when you unpack them take a pic of all of em.


----------



## schwinn1966

I also have 2 storage units with a bunch in there. I even have a 26" Phantom :biggrin:


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Oct 20 2007, 12:29 AM~9043107
> *I also have 2 storage units with a bunch in there. I even have a 26" Phantom :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pics, year of phantom


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Oct 19 2007, 10:37 PM~9043157
> *pics, year of phantom
> *



i think its a 1953 it is brown and white. the only one i ever seen in that original color :biggrin:


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Oct 20 2007, 12:53 AM~9043262
> *i think its a 1953 it is brown and white. the only one i ever seen in that original color :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## FRISCO KID

HOLY SHIT!! THATS ALOT OF FUCKIN' BIKES


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by FRISCOSOLDIER_@Oct 19 2007, 11:14 PM~9043820
> *HOLY SHIT!! THATS ALOT OF FUCKIN' BIKES
> *


x2


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by FRISCOSOLDIER_@Oct 20 2007, 02:14 AM~9043820
> *HOLY SHIT!! THATS ALOT OF FUCKIN' BIKES
> *


not as much as this


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Oct 19 2007, 11:27 PM~9043884
> *not as much as this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## schwinn1966

THere is a guy out here i met that has 2 stacks of bikes, each taller than a 2 story house!

He was gonna sell me some and then freaked out and changed his mind. I never saw so many bikes in one place!

THere was every kind of bike in those 2 piles. :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80

T
T
T


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Oct 19 2007, 11:27 PM~9043884
> *not as much as this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I bet only two of those in that whole pile are Schwinns. :thumbsdown:


----------



## big9er

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Oct 19 2007, 10:27 PM~9043884
> *not as much as this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## big9er

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Oct 19 2007, 10:27 PM~9043884
> *not as much as this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS




----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 20 2007, 02:11 PM~9045516
> *I bet only two of those in that whole pile are Schwinns.  :thumbsdown:
> *


2 1/2 are schwinns


----------



## stillspinnin

TTT


----------



## schwinn1966




----------



## schwinn1966




----------



## schwinn1966




----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Oct 28 2007, 03:59 PM~9101426
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


are you going to buy it


----------



## schwinn1966

is it for sale?


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Oct 28 2007, 04:23 PM~9101510
> *is it for sale?
> *


IONO I SAW THE EBAY THING ON THE PIC. SO I THOUGHT YOU GOT IT FROM EBAY..


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Oct 28 2007, 11:49 AM~9100204
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much did you get that for?


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 28 2007, 06:01 PM~9102015
> *How much did you get that for?
> *


those fuckers are worth a lot of money i remeber they used to be garbage but schwinn was the only company that made roadbikes in 65cm


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS




----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 28 2007, 07:01 PM~9102015
> *How much did you get that for?
> *


$25
:biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80

To
The
Top
For
Schwinns


----------



## stillspinnin

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

:biggrin:


----------



## las_crucez

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 1 2007, 01:11 PM~9131799
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


verrry nice! how much? :biggrin: ur grips are black not


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Nov 1 2007, 01:14 PM~9131818
> *verrry nice! how much?  :biggrin:  ur grips are black not
> *


Not for sale. Those are for my lil tiger. And there blue not black.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Oct 28 2007, 12:00 PM~9100254
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I got one of these but its in bad shape. You think its worth anything?


----------



## las_crucez

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 1 2007, 01:15 PM~9131843
> *Not for sale. Those are for my lil tiger. And there blue not black.
> *


chillax, u nvr seen borat?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Nov 1 2007, 01:19 PM~9131886
> *chillax, u nvr seen borat?
> *


Nope. i dont watch stupid movies.


----------



## las_crucez

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 1 2007, 01:18 PM~9131875
> *I got one of these but its in bad shape. You think its worth anything?
> *


of corse it's worth sumthin! if not re-chrome or jus polish it with nevr-dull


----------



## las_crucez

just dnt toss them! give dem 2 me if u do!


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez

I never really tried to open this thing to see what was inside. When I shake it all I hear is dirt or something sifting around in there.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Only one bulb in this one and no lights on the side.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

No dents in the body at all. Just the rust. No lens but I think its the original bulb. The thing still turns but it looks lik someone spray painted it or something.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

No scratches in the plastic.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Let me know before I decide to keep this for my OG bike. :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

looking for some v-back drag bars for the chopper schwinn


----------



## las_crucez

YEA!! i'm pickin up a 20" schwinn ladies 2morow for $20!! will post pics 2morow! :biggrin:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Nov 3 2007, 01:21 PM~9146652
> *YEA!! i'm pickin up a 20" schwinn ladies 2morow for $20!! will post pics 2morow! :biggrin:
> *


just throw it away


----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## las_crucez

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Nov 3 2007, 01:39 PM~9146737
> *just throw it away
> *


chill dat shit da fuk down... :yes:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

:uh: :uh:


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Nov 3 2007, 04:39 PM~9146737
> *just throw it away
> *


never throw a schwinn away :angry: unless if it was made after 2001.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

:biggrin:


----------



## las_crucez

thank u stillspinnin! well i'll pick it up 2morrow n i will post pics here..


----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Nov 3 2007, 11:22 PM~9148787
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  needs a orange krate :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

1964, 1975, 1976, 1981


----------



## socios b.c. prez

My 1964 and 1981 frame seem to be the samesize and everything. I thought they would have been really different.


----------



## bad news

so what are the frames with the upper fender bracket closer to the seat post called ?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Nov 4 2007, 11:06 AM~9151178
> *so what are the frames with the upper fender bracket closer to the seat post called ?
> *


Those frames had that bracket for brakes. So they were either 2- speed, 3- speed and 5- speed frames depending on the year. Theres a very good posibility that the blue one could have been a Lemon Peeler.


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 4 2007, 11:10 AM~9151196
> *Those frames had that bracket for brakes. So they were either  2- speed, 3- speed and 5- speed frames depending on the year. Theres a very good posibility that the blue one could have been a Lemon Peeler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ya i know about that bracket but if you see how the other frames have the curved brackets but there so close to the seat post very close


----------



## socios b.c. prez

I think those are Jr. frames cause there like an inch and a half shorter then those other frames. But that curve is just so you can bolt the fender to it.


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 4 2007, 11:19 AM~9151239
> *I think those are Jr. frames cause there like an inch and a half shorter then those other frames. But that curve is just so you can bolt the fender to it.
> *


jr frames and there a 1" smaller ? hmm weird


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Nov 4 2007, 11:21 AM~9151248
> *jr frames and there a 1" smaller ? hmm weird
> *


I just compared the blue frame and my 64 and its about 2" shorter.


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 4 2007, 11:26 AM~9151271
> *I just compared the blue frame and my 64 and its about 2" shorter.
> *


oohh :0 man are those for smaller kids ?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Nov 4 2007, 11:28 AM~9151279
> *oohh  :0 man are those for smaller kids ?
> *


Yea, I read somewhere that they made them shorter for shorter kids or something like that.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

My 64. I need to get it repainted that green color that it used to be.


----------



## las_crucez

my new schiwnn 4 $20 :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## las_crucez

^ it's an October 74


----------



## las_crucez

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 4 2007, 01:29 PM~9151897
> *
> *


thanx, i already started takin it apart but i gots 2 do my homework so I'll finish 2morow :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80

nice find


----------



## Str8crazy80

any one got a schwinn chain guard with the hump on the bottom of it for sale?? *ONE LIKE IN THIS PICTURE.*


----------



## las_crucez

updated pics of da fair lady


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Nov 4 2007, 03:23 PM~9152430
> *any one got a schwinn chain guard with the hump on the bottom of it for sale?? one like in this picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pm sent


----------



## Str8crazy80

PM replied


----------



## socios b.c. prez

I found this today. :cheesy:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 4 2007, 08:27 PM~9154799
> *I found this today.  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what are you going to do with it??


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Nov 4 2007, 09:38 PM~9154877
> *what are you going to do with it??
> *


Im going to make it part of my lil tiger build up.


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 4 2007, 08:40 PM~9154888
> *Im going to make it part of my lil tiger build up.
> *


cant wait to see it :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Nov 4 2007, 09:41 PM~9154895
> *cant wait to see it :biggrin:
> *


I cant wait to start it. :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Badass93

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 5 2007, 05:40 AM~9154888
> *Im going to make it part of my lil tiger build up.
> *


 uffin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## las_crucez

HEEEEELP!! i can't take da crank off...i sprayd WD-40 last nite n let it soak ova nite n 2day tride takin it off n still wont cum off...


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Nov 5 2007, 06:05 PM~9161182
> *HEEEEELP!! i can't take da crank off...i sprayd WD-40 last nite n let it soak ova nite n 2day tride takin it off n still wont cum off...
> *


u will need a big Crescent Wrench and a Vise to put it in.


----------



## las_crucez

thanx it waz jus my 1st time takin/puttin a crank on, i jus had my dad come downstairs n help me, i waz tighting it...i guess reaversed threads?
n-e ways i'll post pics of my progress in a lil bit, thanx 2 evry1 for enthusiasm... :biggrin:


----------



## las_crucez

here it iz, all parted out...


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

anyone need lil tiger handlebars and rims? OG


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Nov 5 2007, 09:55 PM~9162263
> *here it iz, all parted out...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## schwinn1966

:biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Nov 6 2007, 06:17 PM~9169811
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## las_crucez

WANTED:

ANYTHING U THINK WOULD LOOK GEWD ON DIS BIKE
(FORKS, FENDERZ, HANDLEBARZ, ETC.)


----------



## las_crucez

do aztlan parts fit on schwinnz?


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Nov 7 2007, 05:53 PM~9178595
> *do aztlan parts fit on schwinnz?
> *


somtimes


----------



## las_crucez

forks?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Nov 7 2007, 09:03 PM~9178657
> *forks?
> *


No only NYBONECOLLECTORS.com forks fit :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80

T
T
T


----------



## stillspinnin

TTT


----------



## stillspinnin

:biggrin:


----------



## LowRider_69




----------



## las_crucez

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Nov 9 2007, 10:57 AM~9190904
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dat shits bad, dats wat i want mine 2 look like, in blue tho :biggrin:


----------



## las_crucez

T
T
T
For Schwinnz!! :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

I bet you its been a while since anyone has seen one of these. :dunno:


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 10 2007, 03:38 PM~9198000
> *I bet you its been a while since anyone has seen one of these.  :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ive seen the bracket on a phantom a while ago.


----------



## LowRider_69

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 10 2007, 03:38 PM~9198000
> *I bet you its been a while since anyone has seen one of these.  :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


are they special?


----------



## LowRider_69

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Nov 9 2007, 05:19 PM~9192036
> *dat shits bad, dats wat i want mine 2 look like, in blue tho :biggrin:
> *


it getting a make over in da spring .... tank skirts and lime green paint.... with white pedals and seat


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Nov 10 2007, 03:44 PM~9198360
> *are they special?
> *


there old :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Nov 10 2007, 01:44 PM~9198360
> *are they special?
> *


I dont think so but its one of those schwinn accessorys that you dont see too often.


----------



## las_crucez

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Nov 10 2007, 01:45 PM~9198370
> *it getting a make over in da spring .... tank skirts and lime green paint.... with white pedals and seat
> *


iz it OG paint?


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Nov 10 2007, 03:52 PM~9198437
> *iz it OG paint?
> *


lime green isnt a og color


----------



## las_crucez

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Nov 10 2007, 01:53 PM~9198448
> *lime green isnt a og color
> *


:uh: i wuz talkin bout da paint on der now...


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Nov 10 2007, 03:55 PM~9198461
> *:uh:  i wuz talkin bout da paint on der now...
> *


too dark to be og


----------



## las_crucez

...


----------



## LowRider_69

spray paint


----------



## las_crucez

o...


----------



## stillspinnin

http://cgi.ebay.com/Schwinn-Orange-Krate-d...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## FRISCO KID

page not responding :uh:


----------



## FRISCO KID

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Nov 9 2007, 10:57 AM~9190904
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i want those dam rims... :biggrin:


----------



## stillspinnin

ill fix it


----------



## stillspinnin

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...rksid=p3907.m29


----------



## stillspinnin

link should work now


----------



## FRISCO KID

current bid 2,025.00


----------



## schwinn1966

Looks Jus Like Mine...except that one doesnt have the original seat here is mine.
:biggrin:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Nov 10 2007, 12:44 PM~9198360
> *are they special?
> *


didnt i sell you one of those with the light


----------



## LowRider_69

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Nov 11 2007, 03:37 AM~9201746
> *didnt i sell you one of those with the light
> *


yes :biggrin:


----------



## SnoopDoggyDogg

anybody ever customized a 2005 Schwinn Stingray Spoiler Series chopper


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by SnoopDoggyDogg_@Nov 11 2007, 03:23 PM~9204023
> *anybody ever customized a 2005 Schwinn Stingray Spoiler Series chopper
> *


ive seen a customized one.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

OG light going for $350!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 

http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-NOS-1968-SCHWINN-...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Str8crazy80

:0 nice


----------



## stillspinnin

TTT


----------



## schwinn1966

I had this for sale and haven't had anybody interested in it. So I changed it up a bit with some parts i had lying around
BEFORE

















AFTER


----------



## stillspinnin




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Nov 14 2007, 04:54 PM~9228773
> *I had this for sale and haven't had anybody interested in it. So I changed it up a bit with some parts i had lying around
> BEFORE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFTER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That black seat is the worst one i have seen in my life. :biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966

yeah the old seat was ugly but real comfy :biggrin: 

i rode the bike a lil today but the cranks are a lil long. i'm gonna put a 20" front tire and it should be fine. then i'll take it apart and paint it. 

its startin to get cold over here i'll prob have to paint it in my basement.


----------



## skinnischwinn

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Nov 15 2007, 02:19 AM~9232129
> *  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> its startin to get cold over here i'll prob have to paint it in my basement.
> *



:0 THAT'S A GOOD IDEA-JOKE EVERYONE WITH PAINT FUMES-THERE'S NO VENTILATION IN A BASEMENT :nono:


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Nov 15 2007, 09:53 AM~9232815
> *:0 THAT'S A GOOD IDEA-JOKE EVERYONE WITH PAINT FUMES-THERE'S NO VENTILATION IN A BASEMENT :nono:
> *


my basement has ventilation


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn+Nov 15 2007, 08:53 AM~9232815-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0 THAT'S A GOOD IDEA-JOKE EVERYONE WITH PAINT FUMES-THERE'S NO VENTILATION IN A BASEMENT :nono:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's Plenty of Ventilation...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-stillspinnin_@Nov 15 2007, 02:19 PM~9234883
> *my basement has ventilation
> *



X2


----------



## schwinn1966

I pulled this one out of my storage and got it going today! Rides really good!












:biggrin:


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Nov 18 2007, 09:44 PM~9255372
> *I pulled this one out of my storage and got it going today! Rides really good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Nov 18 2007, 07:44 PM~9255372
> *I pulled this one out of my storage and got it going today! Rides really good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


  What year is that frame?


----------



## 86' Chevy

are u going to paint it????


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Nov 18 2007, 08:58 PM~9255446-->
> 
> 
> 
> What year is that frame?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was Built In 1952
> <!--QuoteBegin-lowforlife_@Nov 18 2007, 09:48 PM~9255875
> *are u going to paint it????
> *


no this one is staying the way it is. i have had this bike for about 12 years. the only thing i added was the springer (OG Schwinn) and the 144 spokes.
:biggrin:

I forgot how much fun this bike is to ride!


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Nov 18 2007, 09:44 PM~9255372
> *I pulled this one out of my storage and got it going today! Rides really good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


is the sprocket og


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Nov 19 2007, 03:32 PM~9260740
> *is the sprocket og
> *


yea :uh:


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Nov 19 2007, 08:21 PM~9261638
> *yea  :uh:
> *


what i never seen one before


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Nov 19 2007, 07:22 PM~9261656
> *what i never seen one before
> *


that's why it called RARE lol
:biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80

:0 i want one


----------



## GrimReaper




----------



## las_crucez

who fkd up dat paintjob?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Nov 20 2007, 05:38 AM~9265037
> *
> *


Was the bondo cracked when you got it?


----------



## GrimReaper

were u c it cracked

im a send it wit my blue frame 2 the paint shop 
i got the frame how u c it but u dont c the white shit when u lookin at the frame only came up in the pixs


----------



## GrimReaper

http://cgi.ebay.com/NICE-1971-Black-Schwin...1QQcmdZViewItem


Item number: 330189810890


----------



## GrimReaper

raul do u got og hard wear like cups n shit


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Nov 20 2007, 11:51 AM~9266779
> *raul do u got og hard wear like cups n shit
> *


yes


----------



## GrimReaper

how much


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Nov 20 2007, 03:03 PM~9267831
> *how much
> *


Do you need the ones for the fork and the crank? The ones for the crank only work on Schwinn cranks. Let me know if you need one of those too. I got a few extra.


----------



## stillspinnin




----------



## socios b.c. prez

2008 Schwinns


----------



## socios b.c. prez

2006 Sting rays.


----------



## chris2low




----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by chris2low_@Nov 22 2007, 12:14 PM~9281578
> *
> *


i want one :biggrin:


----------



## stillspinnin




----------



## stillspinnin




----------



## stillspinnin

my two favorite things :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Nov 23 2007, 08:55 PM~9291187
> *my two favorite things :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fuck schwinns and american trash :angry:


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Nov 23 2007, 11:02 PM~9291239
> *fuck schwinns and american trash  :angry:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Nov 23 2007, 10:35 PM~9292049
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: what sorry i have opinion thats what i believe


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Nov 24 2007, 12:39 AM~9292084
> *:uh:  what sorry i have opinion thats what i believe
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

Apple Krates are the shit


----------



## stillspinnin




----------



## 817Lowrider

them cotton pickers and grey ghost. I love em


----------



## stillspinnin

I LOVE APPLE KRATES AND ORANGE KRATES. WISH THEY MADE A BLUE KRATE.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Nov 25 2007, 09:31 PM~9303479
> *I LOVE  APPLE KRATES AND ORANGE KRATES. WISH THEY MADE A BLUE KRATE.
> *


make your own


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 25 2007, 10:33 PM~9303506
> *make your own
> *


i know i have to make one, im just sayin it would be nice if schwinn made them.


----------



## Str8crazy80

anybody got a decent chrome sproket for a stingray frame they are willing to let go PM me


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Nov 25 2007, 10:09 PM~9304407
> *anybody got a decent chrome sproket for a stingray frame they are willing to let go PM me
> *


Does it have to be perfect? How much do you want to spend?


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 25 2007, 10:10 PM~9304425
> *Does it have to be perfect? How much do you want to spend?
> *


no... pic.'s? as far as price dont know throw sompthing out their?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Nov 25 2007, 11:58 PM~9305336
> *no... pic.'s? as far as price dont know throw sompthing out their?
> *


I got the show chrome plated one on my trike. Or if its for a daily type bike then I got something for that.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

i never got into these that much :biggrin:


----------



## 19stratus97

Im looking for parts for my 16 Schwinn midget. Let me know guys. In particular looking for rims, fenders, seat sissy bar and seat post.


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by 19stratus97_@Nov 26 2007, 08:33 PM~9312871
> *Im looking for parts for my 16 Schwinn midget. Let me know guys. In particular looking for rims, fenders, seat sissy bar and seat post.
> *


i got some 16" schwinn wheels


----------



## 19stratus97

I just sent you a PM


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 26 2007, 12:08 AM~9305435
> *I got the show chrome plated one on my trike. Or if its for a daily type bike then I got something for that.
> *


it's gonna be a daily bike


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Nov 27 2007, 12:59 AM~9314510
> *it's gonna be a daily bike
> *


I will take pics of what I got for you tomorrow. :biggrin:


----------



## stillspinnin

post up your favorite schwinn :biggrin:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by 19stratus97_@Nov 26 2007, 07:33 PM~9312871
> *Im looking for parts for my 16 Schwinn midget. Let me know guys. In particular looking for rims, fenders, seat sissy bar and seat post.
> *


i got sissybar and seat post :biggrin: schwinn


----------



## 19stratus97

if its the one from ebay, the sissy bar was aftermarket from what the guy said.ill take the seat if you have it


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 27 2007, 01:02 AM~9314527
> *I will take pics of what I got for you tomorrow.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Nov 27 2007, 11:25 PM~9321853
> *
> *


Damn it. I woke up late today and completely forgot about this. :happysad:


----------



## schwinn1966

Almost done with this White Lil Tiger! I think I'm gonna re-do the Seat in Black with the White "S"









:biggrin:


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Nov 28 2007, 12:46 PM~9324261
> *Almost done with this White Lil Tiger! I think I'm gonna re-do the Seat in Black with the White "S"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Nov 28 2007, 10:46 AM~9324261
> *Almost done with this White Lil Tiger! I think I'm gonna re-do the Seat in Black with the White "S"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 28 2007, 01:18 AM~9322374
> *Damn it. I woke up late today and completely forgot about this.  :happysad:
> *


hey it's all kool


----------



## socios b.c. prez

:banghead: :biggrin:


----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Nov 29 2007, 03:46 AM~9324261
> *Almost done with this White Lil Tiger! I think I'm gonna re-do the Seat in Black with the White "S"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


soo nice


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 30 2007, 01:55 AM~9338399
> *:banghead:  :biggrin:
> *


? pic.'s?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Let me go take them right now.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Ok, This is the one thats in the best shape. But they all need to be cleaned up.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

This one is meh,


----------



## socios b.c. prez

I also got this if someone needs it.


----------



## Str8crazy80

let me think about it and i'll git back with you


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Nov 30 2007, 01:18 PM~9341292
> *let me think about it and i'll git back with you
> *


No problem.


----------



## stillspinnin

how much


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Nov 30 2007, 01:29 PM~9341361
> *how much
> *


Which one?


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 30 2007, 03:04 PM~9341187
> *I also got this if someone needs it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this one


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Nov 30 2007, 01:39 PM~9341421
> *this one
> *


$15 shipped. That would look really good on one of those new Schwinns.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

:biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

http://www.joekidonastingray.com/


----------



## show-bound

http://www.joekidonastingray.com/


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 1 2007, 03:52 PM~9349615
> *http://www.joekidonastingray.com/
> *


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 30 2007, 02:04 PM~9341187
> *I also got this if someone needs it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


If you use that crankarm set you will need the Schwinn OG Hardware. The new stuff is China


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Dec 1 2007, 02:59 PM~9349642
> *If you use that crankarm set you will need the Schwinn OG Hardware. The new stuff is China
> *


I forgot about that. :biggrin: I have one more set of hardware for cranks that I can let go with this.


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 30 2007, 01:21 PM~9341311
> *No problem.
> *


i changed my mind about it thanks any way


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

for sale for the right price


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Dec 2 2007, 06:10 PM~9356716
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for sale for the right price
> *


with all this money you get you should buy a bed because youre futon is using a red brick to hold it up !


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

lol thats just for the homies that come over i have a bed right next to it


----------



## 817Lowrider

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Dec 2 2007, 07:14 PM~9356740
> *with all this money you get you should buy a bed because youre futon is using a red brick to hold it up !
> *


thats to make less noise


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Dec 2 2007, 06:15 PM~9356758
> *thats to make less noise
> *


naw those fuckers are uncomfortable when youre knees are digging in to the poles you loose all the excitement


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

FEW OF MY BIKES


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS




----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

I KNOW ITS NOT A SCHWINN BUT LOOK...............MONARCH


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@Dec 3 2007, 04:43 PM~9365069
> *I KNOW ITS NOT A SCHWINN BUT LOOK...............MONARCH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Str8crazy80

T
T
T


----------



## Str8crazy80

I took these the other day i add an old mirrow i had laying around and a quality schwinn decal for the seatpost


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Dec 5 2007, 02:46 AM~9377787
> *I took these the other day i add an old mirrow i had laying around and a quality schwinn decal for the seatpost
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


doesnt deserve a schwinn quality decal


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Dec 5 2007, 01:44 PM~9380862
> *doesnt deserve a schwinn quality decal
> *


X2


----------



## NorthWest Savage

anybody looking for a project?

possible gold mine


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Dec 5 2007, 05:35 PM~9382624
> *anybody looking for a project?
> 
> possible gold mine
> *


 :0


----------



## 19stratus97

anyone interested in a trike rear end from a 1970's Schwinn Three Wheeler? Ill try posting a pic of it

PICTURE HEREhttp://www.ton-a-wax.com/******/axek5.jpg


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 10 2007, 12:38 PM~9198000
> *I bet you its been a while since anyone has seen one of these.  :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



only if it's metal.i had a plastic one,but got rid of it.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Dec 5 2007, 11:35 PM~9386077
> *only if it's metal.i had a plastic one,but got rid of it.
> *


I got three of them and there all plastic.


----------



## lowriderjoker77

schwinn beach cruiser for sale


----------



## the poor boys

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Str8crazy80

Got me a new sproket in the mail the other day and just put it on


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Dec 13 2007, 03:59 PM~9446642
> *Got me a new sproket in the mail the other day and just put it on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


it looks alot better with that sproket


----------



## Str8crazy80

anybody know how to take grips off????


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Dec 13 2007, 08:51 PM~9448573
> *anybody know how to take grips off????
> *


wd 40 and a straw


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Dec 13 2007, 07:51 PM~9448573
> *anybody know how to take grips off????
> *


Leave the bike outside in the sun for a while. Then wrap the grip in a towel and take a big cresent wrench, tighten it on the grip and then twist it to break the grip loose.


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Dec 13 2007, 07:51 PM~9448573
> *anybody know how to take grips off????
> *


i put a screw driver between the handlebars and grip to raise the grip a little and squirt some windex.then twist the grip back and forth till it comes off.works all the time. :thumbsup:


----------



## Str8crazy80

Thnks for the info guys :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider

wd 40 and a straw.


----------



## Str8crazy80

Check out this schwinn

http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Schwinn-Sting-...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Str8crazy80

Item number: 180193095857


----------



## schwinn1966

:biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80

:0 :0


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

one of my two midgets :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80

nice :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Dec 20 2007, 11:25 PM~9498598
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one of my two midgets :biggrin:
> *


Whats the other one look like? Is it getting anything done to it?


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 21 2007, 12:02 PM~9501732
> *Whats the other one look like? Is it getting anything done to it?
> *



this one will stay OG and the other is going RADICAL  

























J/K street with OG parts


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## Str8crazy80

T
T
T


----------



## PHXKSTM




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Dec 25 2007, 11:23 PM~9532406
> *
> *


Thats a plastic one right?


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 27 2007, 02:36 AM~9540312
> *Thats a plastic one right?
> *


those aren't plastic. :biggrin:


----------



## skinnischwinn

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Dec 27 2007, 08:48 AM~9540984
> *those aren't plastic.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 THE ONE'S U SELL ARE!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 27 2007, 02:36 AM~9540312
> *Thats a plastic one right?
> *


those come off star dust


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Dec 27 2007, 09:03 AM~9541315
> *:0 THE ONE'S U SELL ARE!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: No need to talk down on the homie. He sells the metal ones.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

anybody know whats the difference between a midget stingray and a mini stingray?


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Dec 25 2007, 11:23 PM~9532406
> *
> *


----------



## PHXKSTM

yeah its plastic lil bit chrome commin off in back


----------



## Raguness

Was talking to homeboy at bike show and he purchased this complete og schwinn for $10.00.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 27 2007, 09:21 PM~9546589
> *anybody know whats the difference between a midget stingray and a mini stingray?
> *


A midget is a 16" frame that they nicknamed "Midget"
A mini is actually a Jr. Stingray thats about 1 1/2" to 2" shorter. I dont exactly remember why they did that but I think they did it for those shorter kids out there. I think I have the book where it mentions something about that. I will look it up when I get a chance.


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

pics of the projects i have in the works


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Dec 13 2007, 09:51 PM~9448573
> *anybody know how to take grips off????
> *


one of those skinny screw drivers (flathead) and wd40


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Dec 29 2007, 07:04 PM~9560190
> *one of those skinny screw drivers (flathead) and wd40
> *


x2


----------



## God's Son2

i have a 66 schwinn i converted into a lolo, i have a 07 schwinn stingray, i just bought for 59$, i also have a schwinn beach cruiser- late seventies, i have a girls schwinn- early eightees, my dad has a schwinn twinn- late seventies. i had a couple of other schwinns, one from 65 and the other from the seventies that i sold, one went to puerto rico and the other to san fran.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Dec 29 2007, 07:11 PM~9560229
> *i have a 66 schwinn i converted into a lolo, i have a 07 schwinn stingray, i just bought for 59$, i also have a schwinn beach cruiser- late seventies, i have a girls schwinn- early eightees, my dad has a schwinn twinn- late seventies. i had a couple of other schwinns, one from 65 and the other from the seventies that i sold, one went to puerto rico and the other to san fran.
> *


pics


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 29 2007, 08:13 PM~9560243
> *pics
> *


sorry, no camera


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Dec 29 2007, 07:15 PM~9560256
> *sorry, no camera
> *


pics or it didnt happen. So I guess it didnt happen.


----------



## skinnischwinn

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 27 2007, 03:51 PM~9543350
> *:uh:  No need to talk down on the homie.  He sells the metal ones.
> *


SKINNISCHWINN & schwinn1966









:uh: DO I KNOW U ??????????????????? :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Dec 29 2007, 06:49 PM~9560432
> *SKINNISCHWINN    &    schwinn1966
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh: DO I KNOW U ??????????????????? :uh:
> *


You know who I am. Why are you talking down on him?


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 29 2007, 07:18 PM~9560601
> *You know who I am. Why are you talking down on him?
> *



x2


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 29 2007, 07:18 PM~9560601
> *You know who I am. Why are you talking down on him?
> *


 :nono:


----------



## skinnischwinn

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 29 2007, 08:18 PM~9560601
> *You know who I am. Why are you talking down on him?
> *


 :uh: DID I EVER MET U!!!!!!!!!!  IM NOT DOWNING ANYONE,IT'S CALLED JOKING AROUND!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Dec 30 2007, 05:10 PM~9567079
> *:uh: DID I EVER MET U!!!!!!!!!!  IM NOT DOWNING ANYONE,IT'S CALLED JOKING AROUND!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Your not funny.


----------



## skinnischwinn

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 30 2007, 06:11 PM~9567085
> *Your not funny.
> *


 :0 EITHER ARE U!!!! :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Dec 30 2007, 06:13 PM~9567100
> *:0 EITHER ARE U!!!! :uh:
> *


neither


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 30 2007, 05:19 PM~9567134
> *neither
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## G-body_Hopper

does anybody know the measurements for the beach cruiser. i have a frame from the 70's and one i'm guessing from the 90's. but they are different sizes so i think i might have a 24' and 26' frame. heres a pic


----------



## 817Lowrider

both are 26 inch


----------



## G-body_Hopper

even though one is a little taller?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by G-body_Hopper_@Dec 30 2007, 07:22 PM~9568138
> *does anybody know the measurements for the beach cruiser. i have a frame from the 70's and one i'm guessing from the 90's. but they are different sizes so i think i might have a 24' and 26' frame. heres a pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I dont think the one under is a Schwinn. Thats why there different.


----------



## G-body_Hopper

th one under is a schwinn, i got the bike complete and even looked up the serial number 
when i got it, both have the schwinn emblem on the from. the bottom one is oval shaped 
and the one on top is small and round. but whatever i guess there just bikes as long as the parts fit


----------



## G-body_Hopper

th one under is a schwinn, i got the bike complete and even looked up the serial number 
when i got it, both have the schwinn emblem on the from. the bottom one is oval shaped 
and the one on top is small and round. but whatever i guess there just bikes as long as the parts fit


----------



## 817Lowrider

more pics of the bottom one


----------



## G-body_Hopper

i'll get more pics tomorrow.


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

those are some big ass skirts


----------



## 817Lowrider

bottom is not a schwinn. fact


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 30 2007, 08:45 PM~9568837
> *bottom is not a schwinn. fact
> *


X2


----------



## G-body_Hopper

does anybody know were i can find out what type of bike it is? this is the serial number hc0000206
i'm tripping out cause i got this bike complete. it looked exactly like this, same paint and everything, except mine said schwinn with pinstriping down the seat tube and the chain guard said schwinn cruiser


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 30 2007, 07:44 PM~9568327
> *I dont think the one under is a Schwinn. Thats why there different.
> *


yea look at the curve of the down tube


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 30 2007, 07:44 PM~9568327
> *I dont think the one under is a Schwinn. Thats why there different.
> *


yea look at the curve of the down tube


----------



## skinnischwinn

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 30 2007, 06:19 PM~9567134
> *neither
> *


HERE'S A "N" FOR U :uh: 


> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Dec 30 2007, 06:21 PM~9567142
> *X2 :biggrin:
> *


HERE'S A "N" FOR U :uh: 



"N"OBODY'S PERFECT!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966

On its way to a LIL Member!










:biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jan 3 2008, 01:19 PM~9597094
> *On its way to a LIL Member!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966




----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jan 5 2008, 09:34 PM~9617455
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Dec 31 2007, 11:30 AM~9572618
> *HERE'S A "N" FOR U :uh:
> 
> HERE'S A "N" FOR U :uh:
> "N"OBODY'S PERFECT!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


5 points for you


----------



## 66wita6

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jan 5 2008, 08:34 PM~9617455
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: THATS A NICE LINEUP


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jan 5 2008, 09:34 PM~9617455
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## GANGSTA BOOGIE II

100% Schwinn lineup :thumbsup:


----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## 66wita6

:biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6

NOT STOCK BUT TRADITIONALS......


----------



## Str8crazy80

anybody got any 20 inch chrome fan wheels they wanna trade for some never been mounted still wrapped chrome 20 inch 144's


----------



## Raguness




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Jan 13 2008, 08:37 AM~9681086
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


16inch


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jan 5 2008, 10:30 PM~9618389
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Jan 13 2008, 07:37 AM~9681086
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 13 2008, 08:13 AM~9681149
> *16inch
> *



:yes:


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jan 6 2008, 01:33 PM~9621113
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



man ur club has a real nice buch of bikes! :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80

:yes:


----------



## 66wita6

THANX,BUT MUCH PROPS TO YOU,THESE SHORTYS DO IT AS A CLUB THANG,YOU DO IT ON YOUR OWN,WITH SUM HELP FROM YOUR OWN LIL' ONES :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.559

just picked this one up today  



















midget nos pedals


----------



## Raguness

You dog where'd you grab that at. :cheesy:


----------



## MR.559




----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ




----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

random pic i found








i like this ramshorn


----------



## 2twisted

> _Originally posted by SOBER21_@Jan 19 2008, 01:41 PM~9734266
> *random pic i found
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i like this ramshorn
> *


nice  
hey anyone got a extra seat post and seat clamp lying around that you dont need so let me know thanx


----------



## 2twisted

hey anyone got a extra seat post and seat clamp lying around that you dont need so let me know thanx


----------



## bad news

looking for a set of lil chick bars


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## 19stratus97

anyone looking for a schwinn spring seat? I have a few. I also have two that have 11 sprigs which are harder to find. If someone can post pics for me, let me know.


----------



## 817Lowrider

still looking for a 16incher. ***cough cough Kenny cough cough***


----------



## NorthWest Savage

> _Originally posted by 19stratus97_@Jan 20 2008, 10:09 PM~9743842
> *anyone looking for a schwinn spring seat? I have a few. I also have two that have 11 sprigs which are harder to find. If someone can post pics for me, let me know.
> *


email pics to [email protected]


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

> _Originally posted by SOBER21_@Jan 19 2008, 12:41 PM~9734266
> *random pic i found
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i like this ramshorn
> *



TTT STILL GOT MINE FROM WHEN I WAS A YOUNGSTER.


----------



## NorthWest Savage

> _Originally posted by 19stratus97_@Jan 20 2008, 10:09 PM~9743842
> *anyone looking for a schwinn spring seat? I have a few. I also have two that have 11 sprigs which are harder to find. If someone can post pics for me, let me know.
> *



the pics


----------



## 19stratus97

thanks! just trying to get rid of all my schwinn stuff


----------



## 19stratus97

ill post my frames later


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 21 2008, 10:14 AM~9745577
> *still looking for a 16incher. ***cough cough Kenny cough cough***
> *


----------



## Str8crazy80

TO
THE
TOP
FOR
SCHWINNS


----------



## 66wita6

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559




----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jan 23 2008, 09:55 PM~9768616
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


are those krate or deluxe forks ?


----------



## 817Lowrider

all mine :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

http://offer.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vie...em=290201042403


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 24 2008, 06:50 PM~9776018
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all mine :biggrin:
> *



damn you out bidded me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

fucker. you had me worried for a minute.LOL


----------



## Raguness

Congratulations!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 24 2008, 06:51 PM~9776037
> *fucker. you had me worried for a minute.LOL
> *



lol i was going to go higher, but i dont even need it. just getting greedy


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jan 24 2008, 07:54 PM~9776070
> *lol i was going to go higher, but i dont even need it. just getting greedy
> *


well you made me over pay.lol


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Jan 24 2008, 07:52 PM~9776052
> *Congratulations!!!! :biggrin:
> *


thanks


----------



## schwinn1966

is that a 16" frame? looks bigger...like a jr.


----------



## 817Lowrider

which one?


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 24 2008, 08:09 PM~9776204
> *which one?
> *


----------



## skinnischwinn

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jan 24 2008, 08:04 PM~9776175
> *is that a 16" frame? looks bigger...like a jr.
> *






D U M B!!!!!






> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 24 2008, 08:09 PM~9776204
> *which one?
> *





& D U M B E R!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Jan 25 2008, 03:58 AM~9779819
> *D U M B!!!!!
> & D U M B E R!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


ok dopeman

:0 :0 :0 thats not drugs kids. thats a combination of shit and hair removed from skinnis is ass!! :0


----------



## skinnischwinn

JUAN I BET U HAVE THAT PIC ON YOUR WALL AS A POSTER-STUPID ASS CLOWN!!!! :buttkick:


----------



## skinnischwinn

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: 

GENESIS 1:12
And the earth brought forth GRASS,the HERB that yeilds seed according to its KIND,and the tree that yeilds fruit,whose seed is in itself according to its KIND.AND GOD SAW THAT IT WAS "G O O D"


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Jan 25 2008, 10:29 AM~9780791
> *JUAN I BET U HAVE THAT PIC ON YOUR WALL AS A POSTER-STUPID ASS CLOWN!!!! :buttkick:
> *


nope got it from photobucket


----------



## Rusty193

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Jan 25 2008, 11:51 AM~9780950
> *uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> 
> GENESIS 1:12
> And the earth brought forth GRASS,the HERB that yeilds seed according to its KIND,and the tree that yeilds fruit,whose seed is in itself according to its KIND.AND GOD SAW THAT IT WAS "G O O D"
> *


 :uh:


----------



## skinnischwinn

> _Originally posted by Rusty193_@Jan 25 2008, 02:52 PM~9782713
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MAKING FUN OF "JESUS"THE SAVIOR OF THE WORLD"THE ONE TRUE GOD"!!!!! :nono: 



UR THE "BIGGEST FOOL" I KNOW!!!!! :0


----------



## Rusty193




----------



## skinnischwinn

> _Originally posted by Rusty193_@Jan 26 2008, 11:28 AM~9788746
> *PROVE I'm wrong and prove you are right! you can't!!!! so I'm entitled to my first amendment so fuck off fat boy!!!!!!!!!
> *



U SHOULD JUST KILL UR SELF SO U CAN GO 2 HELL EARLY!!!!!


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Jan 26 2008, 01:51 PM~9788866
> *U SHOULD JUST KILL UR SELF SO U CAN GO 2 HELL EARLY!!!!!
> *


man dont bother arguing with him he will figure it out sooner or later


----------



## 66wita6

TTMFT FOR TALK,POST AND READ SCHWINNS


----------



## skinnischwinn

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Jan 26 2008, 11:55 AM~9788893
> *man dont bother arguing with him he will figure it out sooner or later
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jan 24 2008, 09:14 PM~9776874
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


16 incher


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jan 26 2008, 11:59 AM~9788909
> *TTMFT FOR TALK,POST AND READ SCHWINNS
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 10 2007, 03:37 PM~7877888
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




.................... T T T ....................


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## UpInSmoke619

Whats the differance from the NEW Schwinn's and the old Schwinns? Are the frames the same?


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by UpInSmoke619_@Jan 27 2008, 12:20 AM~9793446
> *Whats the differance from the NEW Schwinn's and the old Schwinns? Are the frames the same?
> *


they are basically the same but a cheap copy. but u can't beat the price :biggrin:


----------



## skinnischwinn

"2007" schwinn stingray-59.00


----------



## MR.559

damn lil tigers are addicting :angry: 



















off to SHOWTIME CHROMING


----------



## 66wita6

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Jan 27 2008, 06:51 AM~9794509
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "2007" schwinn stingray-59.00
> *


BUT LOOKS LIKE THEIR IS A DIFFERENCE ON THE BODYS FROM THE SELECT SERIES AND THE ONES 1 CANGET FOR $59.00...









BOUT THE ONLY THANG THAT I CHANGED WAS THE GRIPS,GOT THEM FROM CHUCK DE TEMPTATION B.C,HE HAD OG GREEN METALFLAKE ONES :biggrin: 








I NOTICED THAT THE FRAME,CHAIN GUARD AND SPROCKET ARE DIFFERENT..


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jan 27 2008, 01:36 PM~9796219
> *damn lil tigers are addicting :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> off to SHOWTIME CHROMING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 28 2008, 12:10 AM~9800696
> *
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## UpInSmoke619

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jan 27 2008, 12:48 PM~9796307
> *BUT LOOKS LIKE THEIR IS A DIFFERENCE ON THE BODYS FROM THE SELECT SERIES AND THE ONES 1 CANGET FOR $59.00...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BOUT THE ONLY THANG THAT I CHANGED WAS THE GRIPS,GOT THEM FROM CHUCK DE TEMPTATION B.C,HE HAD OG GREEN METALFLAKE ONES :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I NOTICED THAT THE FRAME,CHAIN GUARD AND SPROCKET ARE DIFFERENT..
> *


Whats different on the frame??


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by UpInSmoke619_@Jan 28 2008, 02:07 AM~9801084
> *Whats different on the frame??
> *


THE DIFFERENCE ON THE FRAME IS THAT THY ARE CHINA 
I THINK IN SOME FRAMES U CAN SEE THE WELD TITTIES
IN THE 26'' FRAMES THE BADGE STICKS TO FRAME INSTEAD OF SCREWS


----------



## skinnischwinn

:wave: HEY KOOLAID!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Raguness




----------



## schwinn1966

S O L D! Hate to see em go :tears: but I know there going to a good home!
:biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

:0


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

SOME OLD PICT. OF MY COLLECTION I HAD 14 YEARS AGO STILL HAVE A FEW OF THEM................


----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## 66wita6

TTMFT


----------



## 817Lowrider

Just got my 16incher in!!!! YAHH!!!!. Well worth the money


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 31 2008, 07:18 PM~9835580
> *Just got my 16incher in!!!! YAHH!!!!. Well worth the money
> *


dam you :angry:


----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jan 31 2008, 08:22 PM~9835625
> *dam you :angry:
> *


what you mean? :biggrin: LOL na man. you ran the price up on me


----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 31 2008, 07:40 PM~9835744
> *what you mean? :biggrin:  LOL na man. you ran the price up on me
> *



i wanted it for my carnal  cuz i dont wanna give up mine :biggrin: what your plans with it?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jan 31 2008, 08:42 PM~9835763
> *
> *


sup noe


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jan 31 2008, 08:43 PM~9835767
> *i wanted it for my carnal   cuz i dont wanna give up mine :biggrin:  what your plans with it?
> *


  original lowlow ,mostly schwinn parts. og forks. hey didnt you just sell one? Im glad I finally got one. :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 31 2008, 07:44 PM~9835784
> * original lowlow ,mostly schwinn parts. og forks. hey didnt you just sell one? Im glad I finally got one. :biggrin:
> *


i have 3 of them lol


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jan 31 2008, 08:45 PM~9835792
> *i have 3 of them lol
> *


greedy ass. ahahahahhahahaha


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 31 2008, 07:47 PM~9835808
> *greedy ass. ahahahahhahahaha
> *



you aint lying. midgets and lil tigers, i love them :biggrin: im running out of kids to built them for


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jan 31 2008, 08:49 PM~9835827
> *you aint lying. midgets and lil tigers, i love them :biggrin:  im running out of kids to built them for
> *


I love that excuse. these aint mine they for my kids. then you tell your kids no dont touch. ahahha :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 31 2008, 07:51 PM~9835845
> *I love that excuse. these aint mine they for my kids. then you tell your kids no dont touch. ahahha :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

I decided to DONK!!! it out


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 31 2008, 09:13 PM~9836042
> *I decided to DONK!!!  it out
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

I HAVE 3 16'' INCH WILLPOST PICS LATER


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by SOBER21_@Feb 1 2008, 05:49 AM~9839596
> *I HAVE 3 16'' INCH  WILLPOST PICS LATER
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Jan 30 2008, 08:35 PM~9826825
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I heard that seat used to be really popular but I dont like it at all. :nosad:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 1 2008, 11:33 AM~9841008
> *I heard that seat used to be really popular but I  like it . :yes:
> *


 :|


----------



## 817Lowrider

boo!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 1 2008, 10:37 AM~9841033
> *:|
> *


I wish I could kick your ass with that seat. :|


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 1 2008, 11:39 AM~9841048
> *I wish I could kick your ass with that seat.  :|
> *


*BRING IT* :|


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 1 2008, 10:51 AM~9841164
> *BRING IT :|
> *


 :|


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 1 2008, 11:55 AM~9841216
> *:|
> *


*THATS RIGHT BUDDY BBBBBRING IT*
:|


----------



## socios b.c. prez

bring what? The legos? :dunno:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 1 2008, 03:18 PM~9842727
> *bring what? The legos?  :dunno:
> *


OK :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

*SOCIOS B.C. PREZ V.S CHILLY WILLY ''08''
ITS ON NOW BUDDYYYYYYY*
:|


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 1 2008, 02:24 PM~9842784
> *SOCIOS B.C. PREZ V.S CHILLY WILLY ''08''
> ITS ON NOW BUDDYYYYYYY
> :|
> *


right... :|


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 1 2008, 03:25 PM~9842794
> *right...  :|
> *


 :| :| :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## MR.559




----------



## 66wita6

:worship:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Feb 3 2008, 12:28 PM~9854806
> *:worship:
> *


x2


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 10 2007, 09:10 PM~7879429
> *This is an old pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I got way more than that :biggrin:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 3 2008, 02:18 PM~9855881
> *I got way more than that  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 LETS SEE THEM :0


----------



## GANGSTA BOOGIE II

:thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SOBER21_@Feb 3 2008, 04:20 PM~9856271
> *:0 LETS SEE THEM :0
> *


no camera


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

SOME TASTE OF WHAT I GOT ON MY GARAGE


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY




----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

THATS MY SON MY ORANGE KRATE IS GOING TO BE HIS WHEN HE GROWS UP


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SADER20_@Feb 3 2008, 07:57 PM~9857307
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOME TASTE OF WHAT I GOT ON MY GARAGE
> *


 :0


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

AND SOME OTHER STUFF IG GOT ...


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 3 2008, 02:18 PM~9855881
> *I got way more than that  :biggrin:
> *


Some of those arnt even mine anymore. The first black one is my cruiser, then my 16", The red one is lil guys frame, The purple girls frame and the girls frame behind that belong to two different members now. One of these days I will post what I got.


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by SADER20_@Feb 3 2008, 06:57 PM~9857307
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOME TASTE OF WHAT I GOT ON MY GARAGE
> *


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 3 2008, 06:25 PM~9857146
> *no camera
> *


 :nono: :nono:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## lowriderjoker77

how much is this worth




























for sALE OR TRADE MAKE OFFERS


----------



## lowriderjoker77

its all original parts


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by lowriderjoker77_@Feb 6 2008, 08:39 PM~9881926
> *how much is this worth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for sALE OR TRADE MAKE OFFERS
> *


ITS WORTHLESS MAIL IT TO ME ILL GIVE U 25 DOLLAS


----------



## lowriderjoker77

> _Originally posted by SOBER21_@Feb 6 2008, 09:29 PM~9882581
> *ITS WORTHLESS MAIL IT TO ME ILL GIVE U 25 DOLLAS
> *


not what I heard. Its an original 26' schwinn quality approved. Everything on this bike is all original maybe some china don't really kno got it from a friend.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by lowriderjoker77_@Feb 6 2008, 09:39 PM~9881926
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for sALE OR TRADE MAKE OFFERS
> *


how much??? asap


----------



## lowriderjoker77

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 6 2008, 09:57 PM~9882936
> *how much??? asap
> *


for what?? The bike or the original reflector??


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by lowriderjoker77_@Feb 6 2008, 10:05 PM~9883033
> *for what?? The bike or the original reflector??
> *


those reflectors are worth some nice cash if metal :0


----------



## lowriderjoker77

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Feb 6 2008, 10:18 PM~9883169
> *those reflectors are worth some nice cash if metal  :0
> *


the center part of it is plastic and the part around it is metal :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by lowriderjoker77_@Feb 6 2008, 10:35 PM~9883354
> *the center part of it is plastic and the part around it is metal :biggrin:
> *


ey fo go on myspace and add my page :biggrin:


----------



## lowriderjoker77

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 6 2008, 09:57 PM~9882936
> *how much??? asap
> *


pm me a reasonable offer :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by lowriderjoker77_@Feb 6 2008, 08:39 PM~9881926
> *how much is this worth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for sALE OR TRADE MAKE OFFERS
> *


how much are you asking !


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by lowriderjoker77_@Feb 6 2008, 10:35 PM~9883354
> *the center part of it is plastic and the part around it is metal :biggrin:
> *


ive seen them go for 60 just for a reflector weird


----------



## lowriderjoker77

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Feb 6 2008, 10:49 PM~9883488
> *ive seen them go for 60 just for a reflector weird
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lowriderjoker77

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Feb 6 2008, 10:39 PM~9883403
> *ey fo go on myspace and add my page :biggrin:
> *


what is it :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Feb 6 2008, 10:45 PM~9883456
> *how much are you asking !
> *


----------



## lowriderjoker77

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Feb 6 2008, 10:45 PM~9883456
> *how much are you asking !
> *


throw out reasonable offers don't kno how much its worth but I kno its from 1966 schwinn tiger all original parts  and SAC TOWN I added ya :biggrin:


----------



## 19stratus97

serial number


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

THE ONE WITH DA RED PLASTIC BAG IS MY SCHWINN     RAMS HORN    ........ YOU COULD SEE THE HANDLE BAR


----------



## lowriderjoker77

> _Originally posted by SADER20_@Feb 7 2008, 05:42 PM~9889260
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE ONE WITH DA RED PLASTIC BAG IS MY SCHWINN         RAMS HORN      ........ YOU COULD SEE THE HANDLE BAR
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

IM THINKIN OF SELLIN IT


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ




----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ




----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ




----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ




----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ




----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS




----------



## lowriderjoker77




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SOBER21_@Feb 10 2008, 01:35 PM~9909017
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 11 2008, 01:32 PM~9916915
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: SCHWINN ALL FUCKIN DAY LONG :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SOBER21_@Feb 14 2008, 06:42 AM~9939661
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: SCHWINN ALL FUCKIN DAY LONG :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


it just feels different :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 14 2008, 04:59 PM~9943972
> *it just feels different :biggrin:
> *


thats what she said


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Feb 20 2008, 01:20 PM~9986961
> *thats what she said
> *


lmao


----------



## las_crucez

T
T
T

4 SCHWINNS


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Feb 23 2008, 09:39 PM~10015211
> *T
> T
> T
> 
> 4 SCHWINNS
> *


T
T
T
5 SCHWINNS


----------



## las_crucez




----------



## las_crucez

these last ones are not schwinn but are goin on it!!!


----------



## 19stratus97

sometimes the aftermarket bent forks dont fit on the fairlady frames...


----------



## las_crucez

thats why I ordered a 9 in. steering tube on Friday :thumbsup:


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS




----------



## Stilo-G

i have a 70's fastback frame i was wondering if it would make a good lowrider bike


----------



## UpInSmoke619

Does anyone know if the 20" Schwinn bikes they sold at Walmart were just seasonal?


----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## Meeba

> _Originally posted by UpInSmoke619_@Mar 19 2008, 04:11 AM~10203446
> *Does anyone know if the 20" Schwinn bikes they sold at Walmart were just seasonal?
> *


yeah. from my understanding it was a one time deal just for the holidays. there is one store in my area that still has three black ones in stock still in the boxes too. check around at the smaller walmarts, you might find one there.


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by Meeba_@Mar 19 2008, 07:17 AM~10204097
> *yeah. from my understanding it was a one time deal just for the holidays. there is one store in my area that still has three black ones in stock still in the boxes too. check around at the smaller walmarts, you might find one there.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 817Lowrider

china for life


----------



## LowRider_69

Any frames? home girl is look for one in good condition


----------



## 817Lowrider

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=400182


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 24 2008, 01:23 PM~10243056
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=400182
> *


great.


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 13 2007, 10:14 PM~7897448
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was gonna pick one of these up a while back. It just felt real cheap.
> *


i found one of these.. is it rare?? sorry, i just know much about schwinns


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Mar 24 2008, 07:50 PM~10245395
> *i found one of these.. is it rare?? sorry, i just know much about schwinns
> *


not to rare but im sure some one will pay some money for it.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@May 14 2007, 09:22 PM~7903806
> *your fatter then santa claus
> *


my homeboy dissing me. rip


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Mar 24 2008, 05:50 PM~10245395
> *i found one of these.. is it rare?? sorry, i just know much about schwinns
> *


garbage


----------



## las_crucez

> _Originally posted by UpInSmoke619_@Mar 19 2008, 01:11 AM~10203446
> *Does anyone know if the 20" Schwinn bikes they sold at Walmart were just seasonal?
> *


i got the last one at the wally world by my house for $69. I think they were $88 origionally for black friday. i felt so proud of myself :biggrin: it looked like somebody wanted it because it was off the rack and sittin in the isle....so i took it


----------



## Str8crazy80

how do you take the schwinn kick stand off a bike?


----------



## Str8crazy80

how do you take the schwinn kick stand off a bike?


----------



## The ZONE

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Mar 26 2008, 03:52 PM~10260716
> *how do you take the schwinn kick stand off a bike?
> *


i think theres a pin or a retaining clip, i cant remember


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Mar 26 2008, 02:52 PM~10260716
> *how do you take the schwinn kick stand off a bike?
> *


http://www.bunchobikes.com/repair2.htm


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Mar 26 2008, 12:51 PM~10260707
> *how do you take the schwinn kick stand off a bike?
> *


You don't you chop it off. :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## 817Lowrider

nice


----------



## abe C.

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 26 2008, 03:30 PM~10261533
> *nice
> *


x2


----------



## 817Lowrider

sup able


----------



## abe C.

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 26 2008, 03:51 PM~10261678
> *sup able
> *


sup, what u be up to.


----------



## 817Lowrider

looking for a job.lol got one this morning butgot another interview friday that pays more $$$


----------



## abe C.

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 26 2008, 03:59 PM~10261731
> *looking for a job.lol got one this morning butgot another interview friday that pays more $$$
> *


im looking for a job too :biggrin: but the just seemto not be hiring right now.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by abe C._@Mar 26 2008, 05:02 PM~10261754
> *im looking for a job too :biggrin:  but the just seemto not be hiring right now.
> *


sux. hate being in between


----------



## abe C.

yup


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 24 2008, 07:12 PM~10246284
> *garbage
> *


 :yessad: i thaught so


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

AND RAMS HORN








T
T
T
FOR SCHWINN BIKES


----------



## 817Lowrider

nice peeler.


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 3 2008, 06:20 PM~10328361
> *nice peeler.
> *


THANKS


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by SADER20_@Apr 3 2008, 05:22 PM~10328381
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Str8crazy80

x2


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

nice peeler bro :thumbsup:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY




----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

here's a couple pics


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Apr 4 2008, 07:18 PM~10338120
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's a couple pics
> *


  


I need to put together my collection one of these days. :biggrin:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 4 2008, 07:20 PM~10338132
> *
> I need to put together my collection one of these days.  :biggrin:
> *



i need one more 20" to build a trike and a 26" to complete my collection.then on to the monte and no more bikes.RIGHT!!!!!LOL


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by SADER20_@Apr 3 2008, 06:19 PM~10328350
> *CHECK MY LEEMON PEELER OUT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHECKER MIRRORS
> AND RAMS HORN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you got some really nice bikes!
:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

I might sell my 16incher.


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Apr 4 2008, 09:16 PM~10338610
> *you got some really nice bikes!
> :biggrin:
> *


    you 2


----------



## 817Lowrider

Ahhhh the luv


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 5 2008, 04:54 PM~10343311
> *Ahhhh the luv
> *


I think its time to go outside and get some fresh air. :|


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 5 2008, 06:55 PM~10343320
> *I think its time to go outside and get some fresh air.  :|
> *


lol were cruising tonight


----------



## Str8crazy80

anyone got a chrome bolt and the screw base for a schwinn gooseneck?
i just won one off ebay and it's missing the hardware


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Apr 7 2008, 12:02 AM~10352731
> *anyone got a chrome bolt and the screw base for a schwinn gooseneck?
> i just won one off ebay and it's missing the hardware
> *


This place might have it for ya. 

http://www.hyper-formance.com/


----------



## LowRider_69

any one have a stingray frame for sale?


----------



## LowRider_69

????????


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Apr 7 2008, 02:04 PM~10356756
> *any one have a stingray frame for sale?
> *


Does it matter what year it is?


----------



## LowRider_69

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 7 2008, 08:00 PM~10358223
> *Does it matter what year it is?
> *


nope just not a repop im in need of a new frame


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 7 2008, 12:03 AM~10352737
> *This place might have it for ya.
> 
> http://www.hyper-formance.com/
> *


 :nosad: nothing on the site


----------



## LowRider_69

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Apr 7 2008, 05:04 PM~10356756
> *any one have a stingray frame for sale?
> *


any one?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Apr 7 2008, 09:32 PM~10359702
> *any one?
> *


I had like 4 for sale last month


----------



## LowRider_69

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 8 2008, 12:14 PM~10363376
> *I had like 4 for sale last month
> 
> *


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Apr 8 2008, 10:23 AM~10363451
> *
> *


SOBER21 GOT ONE I THINK HIS SELLING IT IS BLACK POWDER COATED SCHWINN STING RAY WITH DECALS AND THE CHAINGUARD.. GOOD AS CONDITION .....HIT HIM UP HOMIE


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Apr 7 2008, 02:04 PM~10356756
> *any one have a stingray frame for sale?
> *


I HAVE A POWDERCOATED ONE FOR SALE I THINK ITS A 73


----------



## LowRider_69

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by SOBER21_@Apr 8 2008, 06:20 PM~10366062
> *I HAVE A POWDERCOATED ONE FOR SALE I THINK ITS A 73
> *


pixs?


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Apr 8 2008, 05:39 PM~10367076
> *:biggrin:
> pixs?
> *


ITS THIS ONE HOMIE


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

OG forks
















my wife's project








my newphew's project








Baloo's Jungle 2








my 20" project


----------



## MR.559

:0 



> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Apr 9 2008, 08:43 PM~10378047
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OG forks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my wife's project
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my newphew's project
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baloo's Jungle 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my 20" project
> *


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Apr 9 2008, 09:17 PM~10378354
> *:0
> *



















:biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966

you got a skip tooth spocket on that lil tiger. take the sprocket off the midget and put it on the lil tiger and put that lucky 7 sprocket on the midget. :biggrin:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Apr 10 2008, 09:36 PM~10387479
> *you got a skip tooth spocket on that lil tiger. take the sprocket off the midget and put it on the lil tiger and put that lucky 7 sprocket on the midget.  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## schwinn1966

HOW MUCH?


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Apr 11 2008, 07:39 AM~10389202
> *HOW MUCH?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


shipped :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

sorry ladys me first


----------



## Meeba

fiend's bike. just waiting for seat and pedals. i love it when basket cases are given a second chance


----------



## Meeba

sorry...FRIEND'S bike


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Meeba_@Apr 16 2008, 06:25 AM~10428178
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fiend's bike. just waiting for seat and pedals. i love it when basket cases are given a second chance
> *


CLEAN ASS BIKE :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Meeba_@Apr 16 2008, 08:25 AM~10428178
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fiend's bike. just waiting for seat and pedals. i love it when basket cases are given a second chance
> *


----------



## LowRider_69

does this look like a 20inch frame? homie bought it and forgot to ask :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Apr 16 2008, 09:12 PM~10434968
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> does this look like a 20inch frame? homie bought it and forgot to ask  :uh:
> *


:yes:


----------



## elspock84

HERES JUST A COUPLE OF SCHWINNS I GOT


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Anyone interested in a 20" Schwinn seat? Its in good condition and it has both metal seat pans. No rust. I can post pics of it in the morning for anyone interested.


----------



## LowRider_69

how much?


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 18 2008, 03:21 PM~10448485
> *Anyone interested in a 20" Schwinn seat? Its in good condition and it has both metal seat pans. No rust. I can post pics of it in the morning for anyone interested.
> *


post pic.'s please


----------



## Meeba

picked this up for 15 bucks. everything on it seems to be origional, including the tires 20 inch bantam








picked this up for 5 bucks, looks like someone got bored with gold spraypiant though and boogered it up 16 inch pixie. not sure if one or two
i guess i did ok. i really like the bantam, gonna just clean it up a bit and keep it the way it is


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by Meeba_@Apr 20 2008, 07:28 PM~10461941
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> picked this up for 15 bucks. everything on it seems to be origional, including the tires      20 inch bantam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> picked this up for 5 bucks, looks like someone got bored with gold spraypiant though and boogered it up  16 inch pixie. not sure if one or two
> i guess i did ok.  i really like the bantam, gonna just clean it up a bit and keep it the way it is
> *


good buys! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

TTT


----------



## schwinn1964




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 18 2008, 03:21 PM~10448485
> *Anyone interested in a 20" Schwinn seat? Its in good condition and it has both metal seat pans. No rust. I can post pics of it in the morning for anyone interested.
> *


Pics in the morning. :happysad:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

OG Schwinn seat (made by Parsons). Seat has both seat pans and hardware for Schwinn seatpost. No rust. This is what they used to make those two level seats out of. Let me know if your intrested. 


















Top seat pan

















Bottom seat pan


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 22 2008, 12:49 PM~10476805
> *OG Schwinn seat (made by Parsons). Seat has both seat pans and hardware for Schwinn seatpost. No rust. This is what they used to make those two level seats out of. Let me know if your intrested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top seat pan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom seat pan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wat kinda seat was the red and black 1 u sold me ?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

I think that one was regular one. Your pobably has has just the one seat pan and thats it.


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 22 2008, 01:01 PM~10476905
> *I think that one was regular one. Your pobably has has just the one seat pan and thats it.
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

nice


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 22 2008, 08:27 PM~10480753
> *nice
> *


 :yes:


----------



## BASH3R

i saw this 1969 pea picker for sale at a local bike shop
call up (818) 609-0113 for more info


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 22 2008, 12:49 PM~10476805
> *OG Schwinn seat (made by Parsons). Seat has both seat pans and hardware for Schwinn seatpost. No rust. This is what they used to make those two level seats out of. Let me know if your intrested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top seat pan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom seat pan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Anyone interested?


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

GOT 2 LIKE THAT SAME COLOR.


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

SOME PICT OF SCHWINNS I HAD 15 YRS AGO


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Apr 23 2008, 02:19 PM~10486097
> *i saw this 1969 pea picker for sale at a local bike shop
> call up (818) 609-0113 for more info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much are they askin?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

My current collection minus my trike, my og 20", my cruiser and my lil tiger project.


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Apr 24 2008, 03:46 PM~10495380
> *how much are they askin?
> *


i dont remember but i think its was for $800 but im not sure.. u should call the number on there n ask


----------



## las_crucez

???? i lost one of my screws for the headbadge, is it true u can use some from like an old VHS tape????


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Apr 25 2008, 01:19 PM~10502689
> *???? i lost one of my screws for the headbadge, is it true u can use some from like an old VHS tape????
> *


From a cassette tape. Not a VHS.


----------



## las_crucez

K, thanks!!!!!


----------



## las_crucez

damn...this bike is a bitch to put together already!!!


----------



## las_crucez

how many inches do i need to cut off the steering tube on the 9" long steering tube to fit on the fairlady?


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Apr 25 2008, 07:31 PM~10503992
> *how many inches do i need to cut off the steering tube on the 9" long steering tube to fit on the fairlady?
> *


I THINK BOUT 1 1/2 INCHES 

U CAN LEAVE IT LIKE THE JUST TIGHTENED IT RIGHT


----------



## las_crucez

k thanks, i am in a hurry :thumbsup:


----------



## schwinn1966

Nice Day For A Bike Ride!








:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Apr 28 2008, 05:04 PM~10525082
> *Nice Day For A Bike Ride!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


  I need to take mine for a ride too.


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 6 2008, 10:06 AM~10588408
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

ANYBODY GOT A BLUE AND WHITE SCHWINN SADDLE??


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@May 6 2008, 02:08 PM~10590745
> *ANYBODY GOT A BLUE AND WHITE SCHWINN SADDLE??
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## Str8crazy80

bump for schwinns


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@May 6 2008, 08:23 PM~10594466
> *bump for schwinns
> *


----------



## LowRider_69

is there any were i can get all the hardwear 4 stingray?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@May 13 2008, 09:26 PM~10650159
> *is there any were i can get all the hardwear 4 stingray?
> *


----------



## LowRider_69

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 14 2008, 12:28 AM~10650183
> *
> *


chrome or close to new? :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@May 13 2008, 09:30 PM~10650208
> *chrome or close to new? :0
> *


I have to look and see what I have in stock. :biggrin: Your not going to find og ones anywhere. You have to replate them.


----------



## LowRider_69

i kno :  : im looking for the cups ,headset thing, and the crank stuff, chain gaurd bolts, seat clamp, fender bolts,


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

anyboyd no nufn about da old sturmy archr 3speed hubs for late 60s schwin bikes? wut kinda lube u use in dem. is suposd 2 b 3n1 oil ritre? i got a tun of old schwins but only 1 wif a 3sped hub


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@May 13 2008, 09:43 PM~10650368
> *i kno :  : im looking for the cups ,headset thing, and the crank stuff,  chain gaurd bolts, seat clamp, fender bolts,
> *


Im pretty sure I got everything for the fork and for the crank. The chainguard ones are going to be a bitch to get. I think they want almost $20 for one bolt on ebay. You can get a seat clamp on ebay for a good price and the fenders didnt come with bolts. They came with rivets but I dont know how og you want to get on the bike your working on.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@May 13 2008, 09:51 PM~10650453
> *anyboyd no nufn about da old sturmy archr 3speed hubs for late 60s schwin bikes? wut kinda lube u use in dem. is suposd 2 b 3n1 oil ritre? i got a tun of old schwins but only 1 wif a 3sped hub
> *


I dont know what language you are speaking. :|


----------



## LowRider_69

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 14 2008, 12:55 AM~10650504
> *Im pretty sure I got everything for the fork and for the crank. The chainguard ones are going to be a bitch to get. I think they want almost $20 for one bolt on ebay. You can get a seat clamp on ebay for a good price and the fenders didnt come with bolts. They came with rivets but I dont know how og you want to get on the bike your working on.
> *


im not really trying to go all og ....... but how much is it normaly to chrome all those parts?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@May 13 2008, 10:13 PM~10650700
> *im not really trying to go all og ....... but how much is it normaly to chrome all those parts?
> *


Back in the day, I got all the hardware for the crank and the fork plus both of my chainguards for $50. Plating is not that bad.


----------



## Str8crazy80

meh


----------



## LowRider_69

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 14 2008, 01:15 AM~10650719
> *Back in the day, I got all the hardware for the crank and the fork plus both of my chainguards for $50. Plating is not that bad.
> *


so how much would u think it would cost to get some cups chromed? :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@May 13 2008, 10:48 PM~10650926
> *so how much would u think it would cost to get some cups chromed? :biggrin:
> *


Maybe $20. It depends on the platers cause the more you take the cheaper is is. As long as all they have to do is strip the chrome on the part and then plate it, then it shouldnt be too much work for them. If there was major rust on the part and they had to work on it for a while then it would be expensive.


----------



## BASH3R

1981 Schwinn Beach Cruiser


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=337693&st=1320


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by basher91_@May 15 2008, 03:53 PM~10664195
> *1981 Schwinn Beach Cruiser
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=337693&st=1320
> *


OPPS WRONG LINK :0 

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/bik/680765878.html


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 13 2008, 09:56 PM~10650521
> *I dont know what language you are speaking.  :|
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chamuco61

hey guys, im still lookin for a steering tube for some schwinn springers.... :biggrin:


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 15 2008, 05:58 PM~10664234
> *hey guys, im still lookin for a steering tube for some schwinn springers.... :biggrin:
> *


pm schwinn1966 :biggrin:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

anyone got schwinn parts for sale / trade


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@May 23 2008, 06:32 PM~10723496
> *anyone got schwinn parts for sale / trade
> *


What are you looking for?


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

what do you have? anything show chrome or good chrome? i need a crank/sprocket, neck, seat post/clamp, neck, forks


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@May 23 2008, 06:58 PM~10723707
> *what do you have? anything show chrome or good chrome? i need a crank/sprocket, neck, seat post/clamp, neck, forks
> *


I think I got a seatpost with good chrome. The only thing is I think its a repro but you cant tell when its on the bike. I will post some pics of it in the morning.


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

will it fit the seat i got off you?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@May 23 2008, 07:56 PM~10724198
> *will it fit the seat i got off you?
> *


yup


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Here you go.


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> LMK what you need
Click to expand...


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

LMK what need


----------



## 86' Chevy

pm me a price on the seat post clamp and the other clamp....and the girps


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Whats the damage on the plated clamp?


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@May 25 2008, 10:48 AM~10733226
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMK what need
> *


how much :cheesy: PM me


----------



## bad news

this are mine just so every can stop pming him


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by bad news_@May 26 2008, 12:56 PM~10739273
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this are mine just so every can stop pming him
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Anyone out there have a Schwinn seat clamp for sale? :dunno:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@May 19 2008, 04:49 AM~10684958
> *pm schwinn1966  :biggrin:
> *


last time i did that, he was tryin to sell me a complete set of forks...i just need the steering tube..


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 26 2008, 01:07 PM~10739348
> *Anyone out there have a Schwinn seat clamp for sale?  :dunno:
> *


i got a few of those... :biggrin: pm me if interested...


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 26 2008, 01:09 PM~10739361
> *i got a few of those... :biggrin: pm me if interested...
> *


pm sent.


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by bad news_@May 26 2008, 12:56 PM~10739273
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this are mine just so every can stop pming him
> *


ay si,muy chingon!LOL when you picking them up?


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@May 26 2008, 04:58 PM~10740529
> *ay si,muy chingon!LOL when you picking them up?
> *


:yes: :yes: 
hopefully my child support check comes in next week lol


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by bad news_@May 26 2008, 05:43 PM~10740779
> *:yes:  :yes:
> hopefully my child support check comes in next week lol
> *


 :0


----------



## Str8crazy80

T
T
T


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

abny1 no wut kinda oil 1 put in 3speed schiwn bikes dat got da sturmey archr reer weel hubs? is it 3n1 oil?


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

bend this to look like this
url=http://imageshack.us]







[/url]
[/quote]


----------



## RollinBlue

who gots a downtube crown and spring they wanna sell me


----------



## chamuco61

> LMK what you need
> 
> 
> 
> what you askin for this???
Click to expand...


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by mchittinswitches_@May 29 2008, 05:20 PM~10764571
> *who gots a downtube crown and spring they wanna sell me
> *



:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by mchittinswitches_@May 31 2008, 03:00 PM~10778204
> *:dunno:  :dunno:
> *


I got a spring for you and krazy kreations got crowns for 5 bucks


----------



## RollinBlue

wheres krazy creations and i need da downtube fool


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by mchittinswitches_@May 31 2008, 03:06 PM~10778233
> *wheres krazy creations and i need da downtube fool
> *


come pick me up and we will ride over there


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by mchittinswitches_@May 31 2008, 03:06 PM~10778233
> *wheres krazy creations and i need da downtube fool
> *


come pick me up and we will ride over there


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by mchittinswitches_@May 31 2008, 01:06 PM~10778233
> *wheres krazy creations and i need da downtube fool
> *


A steering tube?


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 31 2008, 03:28 PM~10778305
> *A steering tube?
> *


yes sir and the seat post for a schwinn girls 20 frame

also how can i tell what year it is heres the serial number

AR517830


----------



## socios b.c. prez

My Schwinn graveyard.


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by mchittinswitches_@Jun 2 2008, 02:57 PM~10780964
> *yes sir and the seat post for a schwinn girls 20 frame
> 
> also how can i tell what year it is heres the serial number
> 
> AR517830
> *


how can i tell what year my schwin is serial number above


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by mchittinswitches_@Jun 2 2008, 04:27 PM~10782172
> *how can i tell what year my schwin is serial number above
> *


my bad, Jan 1980.


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 2 2008, 06:31 PM~10782184
> *my bad, Jan 1980.
> *


i need ed the seat pole that goes inside the seat post i dont know if im calling it rite
thanks :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by mchittinswitches_@Jun 2 2008, 05:56 PM~10782725
> *i need ed the seat pole that goes inside the seat post i dont know if im calling it rite
> thanks  :biggrin:
> *


One of these? Its got good chrome but its bent just a tiny bit. You cant tell once its on the bike.


----------



## RollinBlue

yea i just gota make sure it will fit my frame how much?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by mchittinswitches_@Jun 2 2008, 06:15 PM~10782854
> *yea i just gota make sure it will fit my frame how much?
> *


Its for a Schwinn frame so as long as you have one of those then it will work. How about $10 shipped?


----------



## RollinBlue

heres da frame i got got it of juangotti how i send you the money if you sure it will fit this frame


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by mchittinswitches_@Jun 2 2008, 06:54 PM~10783080
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres da frame i got got it of juangotti how i send you the money if you sure it will fit this frame
> *


Its going to work. But just to make sure, I will put it on one of the girls frames that I have at home. I should have pics tonight.


----------



## RollinBlue

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Ok, this is the frame and the seatpost.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

This is as far as it would slide in on its own. I could have tapped it down some more with something but I didnt want to deal with pulling it out. 


















Notice that the two sides are even, no bulging or anything like that.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Let me know if your still interested.


----------



## RollinBlue

how would i send you the money im just waitin to c if my homie cant get it here locally if not then ill send you the money


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by mchittinswitches_@Jun 3 2008, 05:35 AM~10785828
> *how would i send you the money im just waitin to c if my homie cant get it here locally if not then ill send you the money
> *


You can mail me a money order.


----------



## RollinBlue

pm me address


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by mchittinswitches_@Jun 3 2008, 11:19 AM~10787834
> *pm me address
> *


pm sent


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 3 2008, 05:20 PM~10789739
> *pm sent
> *


pm replied


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by mchittinswitches_@May 31 2008, 03:06 PM~10778233
> *wheres krazy creations and i need da downtube fool
> *


down tube is attached to the frame


----------



## RollinBlue

you didnt give me dat foo y lie u just gave me bare frame


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by mchittinswitches_@Jun 6 2008, 10:58 PM~10816549
> *you didnt give me dat foo y lie u just gave me bare frame
> *


A steering tube is what you need. a down tube is on the frame


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 7 2008, 09:46 PM~10820827
> *A steering tube is what you need. a down tube is on the frame
> *


well excuse me :biggrin: thats what i need!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by mchittinswitches_@Jun 7 2008, 10:26 PM~10821016
> *well excuse me  :biggrin: thats what i need!!!
> *


hahaha


----------



## alexs70schwinn

:dunno: anybody got a front schwinn fender for a 66 crate frame


----------



## chamuco61

if anyone is interested, i have this schwinn banana seat i dont need....ill take 15 bucks plus shipping for it. the cover is kinda messed up, but both pans can be seperated to chrome one and upholster the other...


----------



## LowRider_69

any rims?


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Jun 12 2008, 02:58 PM~10856763
> *any rims?
> *


i got a set for 26"


----------



## LowRider_69

i need some 20 for "focal point"


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Jun 12 2008, 03:17 PM~10856891
> *i need some 20 for "focal point"
> *


Schwinn rims?


----------



## LowRider_69

yes


----------



## LowRider_69

nada?


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> LMK what you need
> 
> 
> 
> still for sale
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@May 25 2008, 10:48 AM~10733226
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMK what need
> *


still fir sale


----------



## 51 chevy

how can you tell what year the bike is i have a scwinn frame these are the serial numbers 8f61912 can anybody tell me what year this is


----------



## 51 chevy

how can you tell what year the bike is i have a scwinn frame these are the serial numbers 8f61912 can anybody tell me what year this is


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 51 chevy_@Jun 16 2008, 04:17 PM~10882223
> *how can you tell what year the  bike is i have a scwinn frame these are the serial numbers 8f61912 can anybody tell me what year this is
> *


Feb 1970.


----------



## 51 chevy

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 16 2008, 03:39 PM~10882403
> *Feb 1970.
> *


thanks alot


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

NEW SCHWINN I BOUGHT SATURDAY FOR MY COLLECTION $150 5 SPEED


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

THIS ONE MY HOMIE SOBER BOUGHT IT


----------



## MR.559

i want one of those :biggrin: 





> _Originally posted by SADER20_@Jun 23 2008, 05:44 PM~10935218
> *THIS ONE MY HOMIE SOBER BOUGHT IT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jun 23 2008, 06:46 PM~10935225
> *i want one of those :biggrin:
> *


THEM SHITS IS FAST HOMIE U SHOULD GET ONE A HOMEBOY IS SELLING ANOTHER ONE BUT DONT KNOW HOW IT LOOKS ITS JUST GOT PAINTED ALL SCHWINN PARTS THAT WHAT WE ROLL ON


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by SADER20_@Jun 23 2008, 04:44 PM~10935218
> *THIS ONE MY HOMIE SOBER BOUGHT IT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow!!!! :worship:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jun 23 2008, 06:51 PM~10935265
> *wow!!!! :worship:
> *


HEY HOMIE IM PACKING YOURE PARTS GOING YOURE WAY


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Jun 15 2008, 08:02 PM~10876121
> *still fir sale
> *


is the chrome stem still for sale


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jun 24 2008, 09:35 AM~10939665
> *is the chrome stem still for sale
> *


bought that too and chuck the bolt broke in it :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

I just got this frame from my homie Clown Confution.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Its in bad shape though. It used to have these skirts on them untill I knocked them out.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Who ever made it used the screen mesh that they use to screen windows and just put bondo over that.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Alot of cleaning up to do.


----------



## Clown Confusion

dam dam lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jun 24 2008, 01:38 PM~10941560
> *dam dam lol
> *


Im just going to put it away and work on it one of these days.


----------



## Clown Confusion

yup u need to get you 3 weeler done :twak:  :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jun 24 2008, 01:42 PM~10941613
> *yup u need to get you 3 weeler done :twak:    :roflmao:
> *


and all the other shit Im working on too.


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 24 2008, 01:43 PM~10941621
> *and all the other shit Im working on too.
> *


yup


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by SADER20_@Jun 23 2008, 08:44 PM~10935218
> *THIS ONE MY HOMIE SOBER BOUGHT IT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THIS IS MY DAILY RIDE TO WORK







SCHWINN ALL DAY


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by SOBER21_@Jun 24 2008, 03:15 PM~10942215
> *THIS IS MY DAILY  RIDE TO WORK
> FUCK THE REST!!!!!
> *


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 24 2008, 06:25 PM~10942274
> *FUCK THE REST!!!!!
> 
> *


X100000000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by SOBER21_@Jun 24 2008, 05:04 PM~10942524
> *X100000000000000000000000000000000000000
> 
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: EVERYDAY


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jun 24 2008, 11:28 AM~10940473
> *bought that too and chuck the bolt broke in it  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


 :nosad: did you turn green when you were tightening it,hulk? :biggrin:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Jun 24 2008, 04:27 PM~10942665
> *:nosad: did you turn green when you were tightening it,hulk? :biggrin:
> *


 :0 lol


----------



## schwinn1966

gettin em ready!

:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 24 2008, 05:25 PM~10942274
> *FUCK THE REST!!!!!
> 
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

:biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jun 24 2008, 07:42 PM~10943133
> *gettin em ready!
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you taking them to denver this weekend???


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jun 25 2008, 08:20 PM~10951839
> *you taking them to denver this weekend???
> *



:yes: 

and all my other OG's


----------



## schwinn1966

:biggrin:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jun 26 2008, 04:32 PM~10958512
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


NICE!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jun 26 2008, 06:32 PM~10958512
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jun 26 2008, 04:32 PM~10958512
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


I would like to see one of these with gold plating or something like that.


----------



## Str8crazy80

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

LMK what you need :biggrin:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

:0 :0 MY NEW BABY BOUGHT IT YESTURADY


----------



## MR.BODOQUITO

DAMN THAT GUY GOT SOME NICE BIKES THAT ARE WORTH MONEY


----------



## schwinn1966

i pulled this one outta one of my sheds yesterday and it still holds air! i cant wait to restore it
its a 20" schwinn spitfire from the early 50's








:biggrin:


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jul 11 2008, 07:53 AM~11062876
> *i pulled this one outta one of my sheds yesterday and it still holds air! i cant wait to restore it
> its a 20" schwinn spitfire from the early 50's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

If I had one of them frames I would cut that bar and role it.


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jul 11 2008, 10:53 AM~11062876
> *i pulled this one outta one of my sheds yesterday and it still holds air! i cant wait to restore it
> its a 20" schwinn spitfire from the early 50's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


SKIP TOOTH :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez

I just bought this on ebay. It needs some work but I think I can bring it back.


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 19 2008, 02:15 AM~11126147
> *I just bought this on ebay. It needs some work but I think I can bring it back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is going to fit on youre cruiser ? and did it come with lenses ?


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jul 19 2008, 02:21 AM~11126163
> *is going to fit on youre cruiser ? and did it come with lenses ?
> *


The only way its going to work is if I take off the springer fork and Im not going to do that. I honestly dont even know what Im going to do with this thing. I dont have the lenses but I was going to try and make them. This isnt going to go on any of my bikes so I might replate them and then sell it or something like that.


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 19 2008, 02:28 AM~11126183
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


isnt that a part for the springer forks ?


----------



## elmo14

dos any one have a schwinn fastback for sale, not to nice its going to be my daily rider, pm me if you do, thanks


----------



## LowRider_69

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 19 2008, 05:31 AM~11126192
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this has potential


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

question for the schwinn experts. what year did schwinn start producing the sting-ray 2? and were they still chicago made?cause i seen 2's with chicago badges. i know later schwinn's were'nt made in chicago. were those 8O's schwinn's that were made somewere else?


----------



## schwinn1966

i have one that is a 1979 and was made in Chicago. :biggrin: not sure what year they came out though


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 10 2007, 07:12 PM~7879455
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


whatever happened to these forks?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jul 20 2008, 03:06 PM~11133681
> *i have one that is a 1979 and was made in Chicago. :biggrin:  not sure what year they came out though
> *


it must be the 80's then. cause a guy on here posted one a while ago. it was blue with white forks. think it was a 82.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 20 2008, 06:26 PM~11134411
> *whatever happened to these forks?
> *


Still gottem.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by bad news+Jul 19 2008, 04:38 PM~11128579-->
> 
> 
> 
> isnt that a part for the springer forks ?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup, thats why I was kinda mad for a while cause I didnt realize it when I was bidding on it how it would go on the bike. I think I can make it work if I make a new bracket for it and bolt it to where you tighten the small bolt on the gooseneck.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LowRider_69_@Jul 20 2008, 01:01 PM~11132848
> *this has potential
> *


----------



## listo R.T.B

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 20 2008, 11:29 PM~11136912
> *Still gottem.
> *


where can u getem??


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by listo R.T.B_@Jul 21 2008, 12:15 AM~11137063
> *where can u getem??
> *


You mean where can you buy a set of those forks?


----------



## listo R.T.B

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 21 2008, 12:16 AM~11137066
> *You mean where can you buy a set of those forks?
> *


 yea :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 20 2008, 10:29 PM~11136912
> *Still gottem.
> *


i got some china 26" forks. you want to try it out?? i dont care if you mess up their china's.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 21 2008, 08:31 AM~11138215
> *i got some china 26" forks. you want to try it out?? i dont care if you mess up their china's.
> *


bring them the next time ou go to a show and I will give it a try.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by listo R.T.B_@Jul 21 2008, 12:24 AM~11137085
> *yea :biggrin:
> *


You dont buy them you have to make them. You start with a 26" for and bend it to that shape so it will take a 20" rim.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 21 2008, 07:44 AM~11138287
> *bring them the next time ou go to a show and I will give it a try.
> *


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

ORANGE KRATE


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

ONE OF THE BIKES OF OUR HOMEBOYS FROM CLASSIC RIDERS B.C


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ+Jul 21 2008, 03:59 PM~11141822-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-socios b.c. prez_@Jul 19 2008, 02:22 AM~11126167
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i realized that bracket was for the truss rods (i think thats what there called) and then on da low posted a picture of a bike with it awesome timing


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jul 21 2008, 10:58 PM~11145684
> *i realized that bracket was for the truss rods (i think thats what there called) and then on da low posted a picture of a bike with it awesome timing
> *


I was looking at that pic for a while too, to see if it was the same thing. It looks like it i but I dont know how those truss rods were build and bolted on to that bracket. But now you know why I cant use them on my bikes. I emailed one of those plastic platers and they said it would be $75 to get redone.


----------



## Clown Confusion

thats cheap


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jul 22 2008, 01:58 AM~11145684
> *i realized that bracket was for the truss rods (i think thats what there called) and then on da low posted a picture of a bike with it awesome timing
> *


 :biggrin: I LIKE TO HELP OUT :biggrin:


----------



## elmo14

looking for a 5 speed schwinn rim, and shifter for my fastback


----------



## elmo14

to answer 76'schwinn question about when was the last year schwinn was made in chicago, was 1981, anything after is all tawain crap.


----------



## Meeba

1938 schwinn cycle truck that friend just got done building. 

still looking for the head badge. anyone?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Meeba_@Jul 31 2008, 12:37 PM~11225607
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1938 schwinn cycle truck that friend just got done building.
> 
> still looking for the head badge. anyone?
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## schwinn1966

:biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

what is that?


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 31 2008, 09:07 PM~11229716
> *what is that?
> *


FIRE lol :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jul 31 2008, 10:10 PM~11229740
> *FIRE lol :biggrin:
> *


lmao


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jul 31 2008, 07:52 PM~11229584
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


What happened?


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 31 2008, 10:53 PM~11230770
> *What happened?
> *


j/k it's not on fire...

i put some lights on the bike and thatw how it looks when u take a pic LOL

:biggrin:


----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Aug 1 2008, 12:52 PM~11229584
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


lol molten metal.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

:biggrin:


----------



## bad news

i have a brand new araya rim loop for s-7 tires chrome is awesome


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 6 2008, 02:47 AM~11272183
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Anthony sent me some of those in a envelope however when it got here there was a hole where those where and they were missing


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 6 2008, 07:22 PM~11279106
> *Anthony sent me some of those in a envelope however when it got here there was a hole where those where and they were missing
> *


That sucks.  One of those sets is for my cruiser, one for my og 20", one for my trike and one for my 16"


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

are they chainguard bolts


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Aug 6 2008, 07:42 PM~11279275
> *are they chainguard bolts
> *


Screws for the Schwinn badge.


----------



## Str8crazy80

T
T
T


----------



## gizmo1

Which were made first Germany Schwinn bikes or Chicago Schwinn bikes?... and which is more valuable or harder to find?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by gizmo1_@Aug 7 2008, 08:17 PM~11289425
> *Which were made first Germany Schwinn bikes or Chicago Schwinn bikes?... and which is more valuable or harder to find?
> *


The founder of Schwinn (I forgot his name right now) was from Germany but they never made the bikes there. They were always made in Chicago until the 80's when they made them in Japan and other places.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

why does my china rear wheel fit crooked on my schwinn frame. i gotta have the wheel at a angle so it can be straight.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 8 2008, 11:26 AM~11294097
> *why does my china rear wheel fit crooked on my schwinn frame. i gotta have the wheel at a angle so it can be straight.
> *


is the axle on the rim loose? Are the bolts loose or did you take off the arm for the coaster brake?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 8 2008, 10:41 AM~11294246
> *is the axle on the rim loose? Are the bolts loose or did you take off the arm for the coaster brake?
> *


i took off that big bolt thats on the sprocket. cause it didnt fit with it on. only got that small one on there.


----------



## gizmo1

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 7 2008, 09:30 PM~11289569
> *The founder of Schwinn (I forgot his name right now) was from Germany but they never made the bikes there. They were always made in Chicago until the 80's when they made them in Japan and other places.
> *


Oh well did they make parts for them there??? I have some Schwinn parts that say made in Germany


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by gizmo1_@Aug 8 2008, 12:09 PM~11294539
> *Oh well did they make parts for them there??? I have some Schwinn parts that say made in Germany
> *


Parts for them were made in Germany and france.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 8 2008, 11:51 AM~11294346
> *i took off that big bolt thats on the sprocket. cause it didnt fit with it on. only got that small one on there.
> *


Is the axle loose?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 8 2008, 11:11 AM~11294549
> *Is the axle loose?
> *


no.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

I dont know what to tell you.


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 8 2008, 11:26 AM~11294097
> *why does my china rear wheel fit crooked on my schwinn frame. i gotta have the wheel at a angle so it can be straight.
> *


do you have to spread the frame apart to put the rim on? or does the rim just slip on


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 8 2008, 02:11 PM~11294549
> *Is the axle loose?
> *


i think its because the bearings arent seated straight in the hub. so when you tighten down the axle, its already crooked. happened to me before.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 10 2007, 04:37 PM~7877888
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR




----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

still for sale.PM with offers
















































LMK what you need


----------



## schwinn1966




----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS




----------



## socios b.c. prez

:biggrin:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

MY GIRLS NEW BIKE 1956 20 INCH WITH TANK 
:0 :0


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY




----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

[
MY GIRLS NEW BIKE 1956 20 INCH WITH TANK 
:0 :0 










WHEN ARE THEY GOING FOR A CRUISE


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

KEEPING THIS SCHWINN FORUM A LIVE 
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by SADER20_@Sep 2 2008, 05:14 PM~11500216
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i like this one...but i would change the tires. (at least the front) :biggrin:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Sep 2 2008, 07:38 PM~11500390
> *i like this one...but i would change the tires. (at least the front) :biggrin:
> *


x2 put an atom rim on it


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Sep 2 2008, 05:53 PM~11500490
> *x2 put an atom rim on it
> *


if he does that he will have to change out his forks too. 

go with a whitewall slik in back and a whitewall brick tread in front. 

:biggrin: 

Either way Sader's got some sweet ass bikes!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SADER20_@Sep 2 2008, 06:17 PM~11500235
> *KEEPING THIS SCHWINN FORUM A LIVE
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## schwinn1966

Finally got this the way i wanted it!

True 5 Speed
Added Rear Hand Brake
Shifter Works Too!










:biggrin:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Sep 2 2008, 06:36 PM~11500851
> *if he does that he will have to change out his forks too.
> 
> go with a whitewall slik in back and a whitewall brick tread in front.
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> Either way Sader's got some sweet ass bikes!
> *


 :biggrin: U ALSO HOMIE.


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Sep 5 2008, 06:03 PM~11529600
> *Finally got this the way i wanted it!
> 
> True 5 Speed
> Added Rear Hand Brake
> Shifter Works Too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


NICE OG


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Sep 6 2008, 12:23 AM~11532887
> *NICE OG
> *


thanks, it's actually a Wal-Mart Schwinn LOL i put OG parts on it.

Sure is fun to ride! they are actually very well built bikes. i had a hell of a time gettin the rear wheel to fit on cuz it is wider than the coaster brake wheel it came with. took 2 of us to do it.

:biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 16 2007, 10:22 AM~8569265
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

SCHWINN


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## schwinn1966

Still Putting this MINI ORANGE KRATE TOGETHER

My kids really enjoy riding this one!


----------



## lesstime

SICK!!!!!!


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 7 2008, 06:28 PM~11542281
> *SICK!!!!!!
> *


yeah i even rode it! sweet lil bike! :biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

anybody have any s-7 24inch white wall tires for sale


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@Sep 9 2008, 06:38 PM~11561416
> *anybody have any s-7 24inch white wall tires for sale
> *


what is the exact size on the tire? they currently don't have any 24" repro's with Schwinn on em right now but i might be able to find an off brand brand new that will fit.


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

I NEED 20X1 3/4 WHITE WALLS FOR S-7 RIMS


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Sep 9 2008, 07:34 PM~11561939
> *I NEED 20X1 3/4  WHITE WALLS  FOR S-7 RIMS
> *


 :yes:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Sep 9 2008, 09:44 PM~11562047
> *:yes:
> *


pm sent


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

ANOTHER OF ON-DA-LOW CLASSIKS
24'' SCHWINN


----------



## 817Lowrider

I would luv a 24 inch frame


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Sep 9 2008, 05:25 PM~11561862
> *what is the exact size on the tire? they currently don't have any 24" repro's with Schwinn on em right now but i might be able to find an off brand brand new that will fit.
> *


24 x 1 3/4 

would like an nos set :0


----------



## 19stratus97

i have a 24" schwinn frame and chainguard. As well as 144 spoke fan wheels in 24"


----------



## 817Lowrider

boys frame?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

WHY IS EVERYONE A HATER NOWADAYS!!!!


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 9 2008, 10:30 PM~11563787
> *WHY IS EVERYONE A HATER NOWADAYS!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

WHY IS EVERYONE A HATER NOWADAYS!!!!


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 9 2008, 08:49 PM~11564014
> *WHY IS EVERYONE A HATER NOWADAYS!!!!
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Sep 2 2008, 03:15 PM~11500217
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 NICE


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ




----------



## 817Lowrider

I want a stretch cruiser but dont want a china frame. :biggrin:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ




----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@Sep 11 2008, 08:13 PM~11579464
> *NICE
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ




----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ




----------



## schwinn1966

Nice!


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ




----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Sep 11 2008, 08:16 PM~11580755
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I jus sold 2 of those.

:biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

JUST BOUGHT THESE TWO OFF EBAY TODAY


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Sep 11 2008, 06:09 PM~11580665
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats bad ass. damn i want to get a og and get me a whammo wheelie bar on it.


----------



## skinnischwinn

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 9 2008, 10:49 PM~11564014
> *WHY IS EVERYONE A HATER NOWADAYS!!!!
> *


 :nono: :buttkick: :loco:


----------



## Clown Confusion

I saw this schwinn bike at a good will they wanted 500 for it that bull shit.....


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Sep 12 2008, 04:07 PM~11587177
> *I saw this schwinn bike at a good will they wanted 500 for it that bull shit.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yea there smoking!


----------



## Clown Confusion

hell yeah if it was fixed up whit new paint and new crome i still wouldnt buy it. maybe for 200


----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## socios b.c. prez

:0 

Item number: 110288401505	
http://cgi.ebay.com/Schwinn-NOS-Stingray-1...Q2em118Q2el1247


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 14 2008, 09:39 AM~11598854
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> 
> Item number: 110288401505
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Schwinn-NOS-Stingray-1...Q2em118Q2el1247
> *


i want!!!! but in white.


----------



## LowRider_69

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Sep 14 2008, 02:20 PM~11599020
> *i want!!!! but in white.
> *


i got em they wer 35


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Sep 14 2008, 11:37 AM~11599091
> *i got em they wer 35
> *


pics?


----------



## Bogyoke

This is a project I started about ten years ago and still have not completed. 
It's an original Schwinn Lil Chick. 
I tried getting fancy with the HOK candy paint and flake.









The cranks and lucky seven is the original after steel wool and chrome polish.









Very similar to these in original colors and conditions.


http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/bik/830665089.html

 
http://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/bik/838607719.html


----------



## schwinn1966

Here is a Texas Ranger "Rangerette" from the 50's that I pulled out and got up and running! Not a Schwinn but it's a pretty nice bike.

:biggrin:


----------



## RavenZwei

Hello, I'm new here, and so I'm not really sure where to post this, so if this is the wrong spot, I am sorry.

I purchased this bike from a friend a while back, intending to give it to my daughter at some point. I'd like to fix it up, new coat of paint, new chain, guard, etc, but I am not at all sure where to start. It is a Schwinn Hollywood, not sure of the year. If anyone could point me in the right direction to get parts for it, I would really appreciate it.




















Once again, sorry if this is in the wrong place.


----------



## Bogyoke

sure, this is the right place.
If you want to know more about the year, write down the serial number and go online here or groogle and look up Schwinn serial numbers on sites like this: http://www.strandcruisers.com/schwinn/dateyourschwinns/

A semi reliable tell if it's an older bike is if there is the word Chicago on the front plate on the headset tube, like these.









or on the back of the banana seat plate.


----------



## RavenZwei

Thanks for the info. I went to this link http://www.bunchobikes.com/serialnumber5.htm and according to it, the bike was made in Nov. '71. 

My only remaining question is, where is a good, reliable place to get parts for it? Either in the DC area or through the internet.

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by RavenZwei_@Sep 14 2008, 03:29 PM~11600061
> *Hello, I'm new here, and so I'm not really sure where to post this, so if this is the wrong spot, I am sorry.
> 
> I purchased this bike from a friend a while back, intending to give it to my daughter at some point.  I'd like to fix it up, new coat of paint, new chain, guard, etc, but I am not at all sure where to start.  It is a Schwinn Hollywood, not sure of the year.  If anyone could point me in the right direction to get parts for it, I would really appreciate it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, sorry if this is in the wrong place.
> *


i'd leave that one the way it is. looks like somebody changed out the seat and sissybar. 

nice bike!
:biggrin:


----------



## Bogyoke

I agree with that. If the seat and sissybar are the only things changed, then look for those parts only. The rest of the bike looks to be in great condition.

The forks and frame look Schwinn, but the front sprocket looks Huffy. I don't know, just a thought.


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@Sep 14 2008, 05:30 PM~11600696
> *I agree with that. If the seat and sissybar are the only things changed, then look for those parts only. The rest of the bike looks to be in great condition.
> 
> The forks and frame look Schwinn, but the front sprocket looks Huffy. I don't know, just a thought.
> *


no that's a Scwhinn sprocket. 
:biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966

A lil more progress.

:biggrin:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Sep 14 2008, 07:57 PM~11601657
> *A lil more progress.
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 PROPS


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by SADER20_@Sep 14 2008, 07:59 PM~11601677
> *:0 PROPS
> *


thanks! i made this with parts i had laying around. :biggrin: I might go all out on it and show chrome everything but i don't know. my kids really enjoy riding it.

:biggrin:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Sep 14 2008, 08:17 PM~11601816
> *thanks! i made this with parts i had laying around.  :biggrin:  I might go all out on it and show chrome everything but i don't know. my kids really enjoy riding it.
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


WHO DOES THE PAINTING U


----------



## schwinn1966

i painted this myself. i used powdercoating on my other ones.
:biggrin:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Sep 14 2008, 08:23 PM~11601861
> *i painted this myself. i used powdercoating on my other ones.
> :biggrin:
> *


NICE


----------



## Bogyoke

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Sep 14 2008, 05:57 PM~11601657
> *A lil more progress.
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's a super clean build. :thumbsup:


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS




----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@Sep 14 2008, 08:49 PM~11602093
> *That's a super clean build.  :thumbsup:
> *


believe it or not... I actually ride this bike! LOL

I'm gonna build another one with a rusty old Run a bout bike i have in my shed. 

I think i'll do it in Candy apple red 
:biggrin:


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Sep 14 2008, 06:57 PM~11601657
> *A lil more progress.
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I have nothing but respect for this man  bad ass Ant


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Sep 15 2008, 10:18 PM~11612244
> *I have nothing but respect for this man   bad ass Ant
> *


thanks Bro!
:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Sep 15 2008, 09:06 PM~11612071
> *believe it or not... I actually ride this bike! LOL
> 
> I'm gonna build another one with a rusty old Run a bout bike i have in my shed.
> 
> I think i'll do it in Candy apple red
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Bogyoke

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Sep 15 2008, 08:06 PM~11612071
> *believe it or not... I actually ride this bike! LOL
> 
> I'm gonna build another one with a rusty old Run a bout bike i have in my shed.
> 
> I think i'll do it in Candy apple red
> :biggrin:
> *


yeah, Go for it.
My run-a-bout is a thrift store 20". It's not a Schwinn, so no pics here! :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@Sep 16 2008, 06:41 PM~11618844
> *yeah, Go for it.
> My run-a-bout is a thrift store 20". It's not a Schwinn, so no pics here!  :biggrin:
> *


then its not a run a bout


----------



## Bogyoke

It is a run-a-bout, just not a _run-a-bout_.





:roflmao:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@Sep 16 2008, 11:15 PM~11621069
> *It is a run-a-bout, just not a run-a-bout.
> :roflmao:
> *


SCHWINN RUN-A-BOUT CAME IN 16'' NOT 20''


----------



## Bogyoke

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@Sep 16 2008, 07:15 PM~11621069
> *It is a run-a-bout, just not a run-a-bout.
> :roflmao:
> *


Oh sorry, it was a typo,
correction,
It is a run-a-bout, just not the _run-a-bout_.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

simple misunderstanding.


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS




----------



## 817Lowrider

hmmm


----------



## King Of Rimz

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@Sep 19 2008, 08:13 AM~11643211
> *
> *


 :cheesy: look familiar???



















Thanks G


----------



## Str8crazy80

TTT


----------



## socios b.c. prez

$40 in New Hampshire

http://cgi.ebay.com/Real-Schwinn-Lowrider-...id=p3286.c0.m14

Item number: 250295734560


----------



## lesstime

hi schwinn pros i am looking for two items one is the cable for the speed o and the other is the part at the end of the cable not the speedo but the part by the wheel thanks let me know price


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Sep 19 2008, 10:12 PM~11649824
> *:cheesy: look familiar???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks G
> *


any time bro,got more for sale :0


----------



## King Of Rimz

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@Sep 20 2008, 05:03 PM~11653068
> *any time bro,got more for sale :0
> *


what else???


----------



## Meeba

saw this at a cruise night yesterday.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

ON A SCHWINN IM HAVING A HARD TIME PUTTING IN A SEAT POST DO YOU HAVE TO GET A SCHWINN SEAT POST OR CAN YOU JUST PUT IN A STOCK SEAT POST THANKS


----------



## lesstime

same here if so iam looking for a used one 24inch girls frame if that matters i belive its a 77


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 22 2008, 10:57 AM~11664845
> *ON A SCHWINN IM HAVING A HARD TIME PUTTING IN A SEAT POST DO YOU HAVE TO GET A SCHWINN SEAT POST OR CAN YOU JUST PUT IN A STOCK SEAT POST THANKS
> *


Schwinn takes its own size can't remember what size but don't jam a china one in there! They sell china ones that fit it just ask Raul or schwinn66 they know the size I think 1.5


----------



## lesstime

thanks


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Sep 22 2008, 11:07 AM~11664948
> *Schwinn takes its own size can't remember what size but don't jam a china one in there! They sell china ones that fit it just ask Raul or schwinn66 they know the size I think 1.5
> *


LOL YEAH I TRIED JAMING IT IN THERE BUT IT LOOK LIKE IT WASNT GOING TO GO IN, BUT THANKS FOR THE INFO HOMIE ILL ASK THEM GRACIAS AGAIN


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 22 2008, 11:13 AM~11664995
> *LOL YEAH I TRIED JAMING IT IN THERE BUT IT LOOK LIKE IT WASNT GOING TO GO IN, BUT THANKS FOR THE INFO HOMIE ILL ASK THEM GRACIAS AGAIN
> *


I can send you one for $5 if you need it. Its not plated but it does the job.


----------



## lesstime

how many you got prez


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 22 2008, 11:18 AM~11665032
> *how many you got prez
> *


If you guys can't find any I can get china ones that fit for like $8 or $10


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Sep 22 2008, 11:47 AM~11665278
> *If you guys can't find any I can get china ones that fit for like $8 or $10
> *


PM SENT :biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS




----------



## schwinn1966




----------



## schwinn1966

FOR SALE


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Sep 26 2008, 09:39 AM~11704698
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FOR SALE
> *


HOW MUCHO


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Sep 26 2008, 05:01 PM~11709505
> *HOW MUCHO
> *


$400
:biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Sep 26 2008, 07:00 PM~11710219
> *$40
> :biggrin:
> *


deal :biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Sep 26 2008, 07:26 PM~11710390
> *deal :biggrin:
> *



send it to my paypal! :biggrin: (fucker)


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

im going to pick up a new sting-ray in a few! :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Sep 27 2008, 10:04 AM~11714109
> *im going to pick up a new sting-ray in a few! :biggrin:
> *


 :|


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

picked up a all og 81 fairlady.
and a stingray, i think its a junior bike with og bent forks!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Sep 27 2008, 01:42 PM~11715055
> *picked up a all og 81 fairlady.
> and a stingray, i think its a junior bike with og bent forks!
> *


how much?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 27 2008, 12:43 PM~11715061
> *how much?
> *


i forgot.


----------



## 817Lowrider

pics


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Let me take some pics of what i just picked up. brb :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 27 2008, 01:53 PM~11715108
> *Let me take some pics of what i just picked up. brb  :biggrin:
> *


i wanna see


----------



## socios b.c. prez

I got me this frame and a china trike kit. The chainguard was for someone local but its now for sale. The frame is was going on will be for sale when its done.


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 27 2008, 02:04 PM~11715166
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got me this frame and a china trike kit. The chainguard was for someone local but its now for sale. The frame is was going on will be for sale when its done.
> *


chainguard???$$$$$


----------



## socios b.c. prez

pm sent


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 27 2008, 02:04 PM~11715166
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got me this frame and a china trike kit. The chainguard was for someone local but its now for sale. The frame is was going on will be for sale when its done.
> *


This frame is not for sale. I was making another frame for someone local and they backed out. When that frame is done it will be for sale.


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 27 2008, 02:04 PM~11715166
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got me this frame and a china trike kit. The chainguard was for someone local but its now for sale. The frame is was going on will be for sale when its done.
> *


have fun with it bro i did lol


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

MY OLD WESTWIND'S


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

MY NEW WESTWIND'S THANKS TO schwinn1966 already on the rims
















NICE AND CLEAN


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

BIG HEAD BADGE








SMALL HEADBADGE









BRASS HEADBADGE


----------



## 817Lowrider

badass


----------



## AMB1800

damm those OG white walls look nice :0 i like them cuz the white wall is wider then the white walls i have but putting OG tires on a china would be like :ugh:


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Sep 28 2008, 06:58 AM~11719267
> *MY NEW WESTWIND'S THANKS TO schwinn1966 already on the rims
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NICE AND CLEAN
> *


LOOKS GOOD I JUST PICKED UP A WESTWIND,AND A LIL TIGER


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Sep 28 2008, 09:08 AM~11719498
> *damm those OG white walls look nice  :0  i like them cuz the white wall is wider then the white walls i have but putting OG tires on a china would be like :ugh:
> *


and you would be able too because those tires are made for s-7 wheels meaning there bigger wheels than regular 20 " i know this because ive tried to do that lol  .


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 28 2008, 05:57 PM~11721179
> *and you would be able too because those tires are made for s-7 wheels meaning there bigger wheels than regular 20 " i know this because ive tried to do that lol   .
> *


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Sep 28 2008, 08:58 AM~11719267
> *MY NEW WESTWIND'S THANKS TO schwinn1966 already on the rims
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NICE AND CLEAN
> *


Your Welcome Bro!

:biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Sep 28 2008, 06:58 AM~11719267
> *MY NEW WESTWIND'S THANKS TO schwinn1966 already on the rims
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NICE AND CLEAN
> *


thats a cool green/teal color.  any pics of the whole bike?


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

hey juan this is it


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by SADER20_@Sep 28 2008, 06:33 PM~11722019
> *hey juan this is it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you know that rim is worth $500


  

















j/k

lol
:biggrin:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Sep 28 2008, 06:35 PM~11722035
> *you know that rim is worth $500
> 
> j/k
> 
> lol
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:  wuz up homie


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 10 2007, 02:58 PM~7876816
> *Yep that's about worth it for those bikes.  I dont know why they're so expensive, I guess they're a rare type of Schwinn :dunno:  I know Schwinn1966 has one of those too.
> *


no, i have 10 

LOL
:biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by SADER20_@Sep 28 2008, 04:33 PM~11722019
> *hey juan this is it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice. no whitewall?


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

thats the one that came with the fairlady asked 66 for them


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by SADER20_@Sep 28 2008, 06:36 PM~11722044
> *:biggrin:   wuz up homie
> *


sup bro!
:biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 20 2008, 04:44 PM~11652997
> *hi  schwinn pros  i am looking for two items  one is the cable for the speed o and the other is the part at the end of the cable not the speedo but the part by the wheel thanks let me know price
> *


 any one got this stuff ???


----------



## socios b.c. prez

I couldnt fit another 20" and 16" frame into the pic.


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 29 2008, 11:06 AM~11728060
> *I couldnt fit another 20" and 16" frame into the pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 damn man your nuts lol


----------



## las_crucez

:biggrin:

and you said the repo schwinn they sold last year at christmas time was shit!!!


----------



## schwinn1966

Looking Good!
:biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by SADER20_@Sep 28 2008, 05:33 PM~11722019
> *hey juan this is it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 how much?? i wanna show chrome them for my OG street


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Oct 3 2008, 01:38 AM~11766117
> *:0 how much?? i wanna show chrome them for my OG street
> *


I WAS SELLIN A SET A WHILE BACK


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

NEW ON DA LOW CLASSIK SCHWINN


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

IT HAS OG BALLON TYRES


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Oct 2 2008, 11:38 PM~11766117
> *:0 how much?? i wanna show chrome them for my OG street
> *


$60 PLUS SHIPPING WITHOUT THE TIRES


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

SPITFIRE


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Oct 3 2008, 07:50 PM~11773329
> *NEW ON DA LOW  CLASSIK  SCHWINN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ON DA LOW CLASSIC RYDAZ


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

EVEN THE SEAT TUBE SAYS SCHWINN


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Oct 3 2008, 07:58 PM~11773375
> *EVEN THE SEAT TUBE SAYS SCHWINN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ITS A PHANTOM SEAT TUBE :cheesy:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by SADER20_@Oct 3 2008, 10:03 PM~11773403
> *ITS A PHANTOM SEAT TUBE  :cheesy:
> *


IT HAS A PHANTOM SEAT CLAMP TOO NO PICS  
TOMORROW


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

50'S STYLE GOOSENECK


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

NICE TANK


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Oct 3 2008, 08:10 PM~11773466
> *NICE TANK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WANNA TRADE MY DYNAMO FOR YOURE ROUND LIGHT


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

i need help decoding a 2O" stingray frame. it has serial numbers on the left rear wheel mount- ja61519. and on the right side it has- h75 but its very small. and under the crank housing it has-p2417f. is it realy a sep 65? the lower frame drop outs arent that curved its more straight.


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

ITS A 1954 SCHWINN SPITFIRE







:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

BOY









GIRL


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Oct 3 2008, 08:14 PM~11773488
> *i need help decoding a 2O" stingray frame. it has serial numbers on the left rear wheel mount- ja61519. and on the right side it has- h75 but its very small. and under the crank housing it has-p2417f. is it realy a sep 65? the lower frame drop outs arent that curved its more straight.
> *


ITS A 65 YEA BUT DONT KNOW THE MONTH


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by SADER20_@Oct 3 2008, 08:14 PM~11773486
> *WANNA TRADE MY DYNAMO FOR YOURE ROUND LIGHT
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by SADER20_@Oct 3 2008, 06:22 PM~11773573
> *ITS A 65 YEA BUT DONT KNOW THE MONTH
> *


september. but the rear bottom drop outs look more straight not bubble shaped. and on the seat post it has-
p
i
n
aibj


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Oct 3 2008, 10:31 PM~11773645
> *
> p
> i
> n
> aibj
> *


ITS PROLLY AN ARAB NAME OR SOMETHING :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Oct 3 2008, 06:33 PM~11773663
> *ITS PROLLY AN ARAB NAME OR SOMETHING :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


idk? this frame is a damn mistery.


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Oct 3 2008, 06:21 PM~11773563
> *BOY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GIRL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice collection


----------



## schwinn1966




----------



## socios b.c. prez

Is anyone selling any Schwinn lights?


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

110 SHIPPED W/O SISSY BAR


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

MY 1969 PEA PICKER PART OF THE ON-DA-LOW FAMILY
PICKED IT UP ON SUNDAY


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Oct 14 2008, 02:38 PM~11861246
> *MY  1969 PEA PICKER PART OF THE ON-DA-LOW FAMILY
> PICKED IT UP ON SUNDAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## syked1

heres mine i had imported to canada:

'67 24" Schwinn hollywood










20" schwinn girls frame unknown make & year










24" trike - town & country - single speed










26" schwinn jaguar mark 4 i think










schwinn sting-ray squadron


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 19 2008, 11:38 PM~11914248
> *heres mine i had imported to canada:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20" schwinn girls frame unknown make & year
> 
> *


What this? Dannys bike in the back? :0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 19 2008, 08:41 PM~11914279
> *What this? Dannys bike in the back? :0
> *


wtf?? is it doing in canada?


----------



## KINGPIN_STATUS

Got a new camera the other day and decided to pull out the '72 Schwinn which was originally a Pea Picker, here it is pulled out the garage not even cleaned up yet. I originally had a '69 Schwinn which was almost exactly the same but it got jacked so I had to go build another one.


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 20 2008, 12:41 AM~11914279
> *What this? Dannys bike in the back? :0
> *


yes it got sold to one of our members here so its stayin in the family


----------



## BASH3R

looking for a schwinn headlight lmk :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 20 2008, 01:31 PM~11919617
> *looking for a schwinn headlight lmk :biggrin:
> *


What kind are you looking for?


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 20 2008, 01:39 PM~11919689
> *What kind are you looking for?
> *


----------



## BASH3R

> looking for a schwinn headlight lmk :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R




----------



## socios b.c. prez

Im looking for a light like the one all the way on the left.


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 27 2008, 09:08 PM~11990571
> *Im looking for a light like the one all the way on the left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


generator ?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 27 2008, 10:41 PM~11991549
> *generator ?
> *


The light with the white/clear lens all the way on the left.


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 27 2008, 10:42 PM~11991557
> *The light with the white/clear lens all the way on the left.
> *


i have one . but you cant have it .


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 27 2008, 10:45 PM~11991582
> *i have one . but you cant have it .
> *


  Thanks.


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 27 2008, 10:48 PM~11991603
> *  Thanks.
> *


welcome


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS




----------



## schwinn1966




----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 20 2008, 04:55 PM~11919869
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I HAVE 1 FOR SALE WITH CHROME BRAKET AND ALSO ANEW 1 IN BOX :0


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Nov 5 2008, 05:47 PM~12073513
> *I HAVE 1 FOR SALE WITH CHROME BRAKET AND ALSO ANEW 1 IN BOX :0
> *


pm'd


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ




----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Nov 5 2008, 06:31 PM~12073933
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Nov 5 2008, 07:31 PM~12073933
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


price?


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

SOLD


----------



## 817Lowrider

damn quick


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 5 2008, 09:50 PM~12074140
> *damn quick
> *


I KNOW


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 5 2008, 06:50 PM~12074140
> *damn quick
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

fuck


----------



## huggybear!

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 27 2008, 10:45 PM~11991582
> *i have one . but you cant have it .
> *


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 5 2008, 08:14 PM~12074392
> *fuck
> *


HIS SELLING A NEW ONE BRAND NEW NO DENTS NOTHING ORIGINAL BOX :0


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 5 2008, 10:14 PM~12074392
> *fuck
> *


U CAN HAVE THE NEW ONE
BUT IT AINT CHEAP


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Im looking for one of the other ones. Like the one with the white lens. How much for the one in the box?


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 6 2008, 11:38 PM~12086088
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


im gonna call them tomorrow for some parts


----------



## thomy205

Lowrider bikes have been around for years, although nobody has ever really pinpointed when the actual first lowrider bike hit the boulevard. Maybe the closest thing that has ever been documented was the Eddie Munster bike from the '60s TV show The Munsters, a George Barris-customized Schwinn Sting-Ray. The Sting-Ray has been the bike of choice for most lowrider bike builders ever since its introduction in the '60s. The popularity of the Schwinn and similar bikes remained strong throughout the '70s. In the mid '80s, however, Sting-Rays seemed to go into hibernation as BMX and freestyle bikes seem to be the direction that all bike manufacturers and enthusiasts took. But not anymore were makin a come back

LOWRIDE-N ISNT A HOBBY ITS A WAY OF LIFE


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Im about to restore my 20" like this.


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 12 2008, 08:06 PM~12140156
> *Im about to restore my 20" like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that nice bro


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 12 2008, 10:06 PM~12140156
> *Im about to restore my 20" like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKS LIKE A 63 1/2


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Nov 13 2008, 05:23 PM~12149118
> *LOOKS LIKE A 63 1/2
> *


Mine is a 64 but its going have different handlebars, sissybar and seat. So I dont know if I should make it 100% original which I really dont want to do or if I should build a custom og version? :dunno:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 13 2008, 07:25 PM~12149131
> *Mine is a 64 but its going have different handlebars, sissybar and seat. So I dont know if I should make it 100% original which I really dont want to do or if I should build a custom og version?  :dunno:
> *


64 IS A GOOD YEAR TO RESTORE
WAT IS THE ACTUAL COLOR


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Nov 13 2008, 05:29 PM~12149162
> *64 IS A GOOD YEAR TO RESTORE
> WAT IS THE ACTUAL COLOR
> *


Its that same color. Candy Apple Green. I want to paint it that color cause I dont see any out there painted like that.


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

THATS ACTUALLY A LIME GREEN 

RARE COLOR

RESTORE IT ITS WORTH IT


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

DO U HAVE S-2 OR S-7


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Nov 13 2008, 05:35 PM~12149213
> *DO U HAVE S-2 OR S-7
> *


I have some og rims but I dont remember if there 2 or 7.


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

I HAVE BOTH 

BUT I LIKE S-7 BETTER THAN S-2
EVEN IF THE TIRES ARE MORE EXPENSIVE


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

I NEED 2 W/W TIRES


16X 1 3/4 WHO HAS 'EM


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Nov 13 2008, 05:45 PM~12149296
> *I NEED 2 W/W TIRES
> 16X 1 3/4  WHO HAS 'EM
> *


if schwinn1966 doesnt have them then this place will.  

http://www.hyper-formance.com/


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

THEY DONT HAVE THEM I ALREADY CALLED 
AND SCHWINN1966 DIDNT HAVE THEM EITHER


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

DO U HAVE PICS OF UR BIKE SOCIOS


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Nov 13 2008, 05:51 PM~12149349
> *THEY DONT HAVE THEM I ALREADY CALLED
> AND SCHWINN1966 DIDNT HAVE THEM EITHER
> *


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

MINE ARE ALL BEAT UP 

BUT STILL HOLD AIR :0 :cheesy:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

SCHWINN GEEKS


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by SADER20_@Nov 13 2008, 07:56 PM~12149387
> *SCHWINN GEEKS
> *


   


U KNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

MY 20'' S-2


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

MY 16'' S-7


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

I GOT THIS FOR SALE S-2 3 SPEED WITH 16'' S-7


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

O BEAUTIFUL


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

THE WHITEWALLS


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by SADER20_@Nov 13 2008, 08:09 PM~12149500
> *THE WHITEWALLS
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@May 10 2007, 08:31 PM~7879626
> *BEFORE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFTER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



DAMN IT LOOKS SWEET...
CANT WAIT 4 MY 2 LOOKS LIKE THIS!
IMA NEED ADVISE 4RM U!
N PARTS!


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Nov 13 2008, 08:19 PM~12150190
> *DAMN IT LOOKS SWEET...
> CANT WAIT 4 MY 2 LOOKS LIKE THIS!
> IMA NEED ADVISE 4RM U!
> N PARTS!
> *


Pm me when ur ready :biggrin:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Nov 13 2008, 09:28 PM~12150276
> *Pm me when ur ready  :biggrin:
> *


I NEED 2 W/W TIRES


16X 1 3/4 WHO HAS 'EM


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Nov 13 2008, 07:28 PM~12150276
> *Pm me when ur ready  :biggrin:
> *


I WILL


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

i need the one in the middle

any body has it will trade for another stick shift


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Nov 13 2008, 09:43 PM~12150451
> *i need the one in the middle
> 
> any body has it will trade for another  stick shift
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 i have the right one and left one will trade for one in middle


----------



## schwinn1966

i seen one on ebay


----------



## viejitocencoast

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Nov 5 2008, 07:19 PM~12074444
> *U CAN HAVE THE NEW ONE
> BUT IT AINT CHEAP
> *


how much for the new 1 ?


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Nov 13 2008, 06:51 PM~12149349
> *THEY DONT HAVE THEM I ALREADY CALLED
> AND SCHWINN1966 DIDNT HAVE THEM EITHER
> *


i have a set but not for sale :biggrin:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast_@Nov 14 2008, 12:50 PM~12156115
> *how much for the new 1 ?
> *


THE NEW ONE IS 150


----------



## UpInSmoke619

> _Originally posted by KINGPIN_STATUS_@Oct 19 2008, 10:11 PM~11915027
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Those are some nice rims, What are they?


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

72 SPOKE RIMS


----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## aztecsoulz

some old man is selling me this bike ,but i dont know what to do,,should i buy it or what is a 69 fastback


----------



## aztecsoulz

should i buy it or what


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by aztecsoulz_@Nov 16 2008, 01:07 PM~12171569
> *some  old man is selling me this bike  ,but i dont know  what  to do,,should i buy it or what  is a 69 fastback
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yes sir. Pick it up. How much he asking?


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

ITS GARBAGE THE ONLY GOOD SHIT IS THE FRAME,SEAT,HANDLEBARS


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SADER20_@Nov 16 2008, 02:04 PM~12171911
> *ITS GARBAGE THE ONLY GOOD SHIT IS THE FRAME,SEAT,HANDLEBARS
> *


The neck,sprocket , stamped hardware, seat post seat post clamp,chain gaurd.


Step your game up Sader :biggrin:


----------



## aztecsoulz

i dont know that much about this

im starting and im starting to love schwinn


thats why im asking to the people that knows

before i waste my money


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 16 2008, 02:07 PM~12171926
> *The neck,sprocket , stamped hardware, seat post seat post clamp,chain gaurd.
> Step your game up Sader :biggrin:
> *


WELL I SAID FOR ME THE OTHER STUFF IS USELESS FOR U YEA ANY SCHWINN PART IS GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## aztecsoulz

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 16 2008, 01:04 PM~12171909
> *yes sir. Pick it up. How much he asking?
> *



how much would you pay for it??


----------



## 817Lowrider

No more then 75. Now how much he asking


----------



## aztecsoulz

75 but im going to try to get it for less


----------



## aztecsoulz

:dunno:


----------



## schwinn1966




----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Nov 16 2008, 09:40 PM~12174537
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats cool!!!!!!


----------



## Meeba

Sweet !!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Nov 16 2008, 07:40 PM~12174537
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Nov 16 2008, 03:11 PM~12171947
> *WELL I SAID FOR ME THE OTHER STUFF IS USELESS FOR U YEA ANY SCHWINN PART IS GOOD  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cybercholo




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## D Twist




----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Nov 23 2008, 04:36 PM~12236540
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


one of my favorite pics!
(glad the part is mine) lol :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Nov 23 2008, 03:36 PM~12236540
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Im lucky to have 4 of those in my possession. One for my trike, one for my og 20", one for my lil tiger project and one on my cruiser.


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## aztecsoulz

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Nov 23 2008, 04:07 PM~12236716
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice pics homie


----------



## mr.casper

at the schwinn spot!
























after long weeked in nyc...damn


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by aztecsoulz_@Nov 23 2008, 04:08 PM~12236723
> *nice pics  homie
> *


yeah homie! :biggrin: want schwinn well we got and gonna get more original schwinns


----------



## socios b.c. prez

I bet you that old guy was telling you about how he had a Schwinn back in the day.


----------



## mr.casper

yeah thats the owner of the shop we saves old skool bikes and rebulit them...cool man! he wanted my LEMON-PILLER FOR 2 FAIRLADYS HE HAD!JAJAJA


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Nov 23 2008, 05:19 PM~12236774
> *yeah thats the owner of the shop we saves old skool bikes and rebulit them...cool man! he wanted my LEMON-PILLER FOR 2 FAIRLADYS HE HAD!JAJAJA
> *


he thinks ur a fool.

tell him to give u at least $700 CASH!!!


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Nov 23 2008, 04:29 PM~12236815
> *he thinks ur a fool.
> 
> tell him to give u at least $700 CASH!!!
> *


OK THANKS HOMIE...NOW I KNOW! IM STILL CLEANING IT!


----------



## aztecsoulz

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Nov 23 2008, 04:33 PM~12236829
> *OK THANKS HOMIE...NOW I KNOW! IM STILL CLEANING IT!
> *


no seas chismosa que la estoy limpiando yo wey


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Nov 23 2008, 03:19 PM~12236774
> *yeah thats the owner of the shop we saves old skool bikes and rebulit them...cool man! he wanted my LEMON-PILLER FOR 2 FAIRLADYS HE HAD!JAJAJA
> *


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by aztecsoulz_@Nov 23 2008, 04:35 PM~12236838
> *no seas  chismosa  que la estoy limpiando  yo wey
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Nov 23 2008, 04:37 PM~12236843
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: THATS FUNNY ILL TRADE THAT 4 THEM FAIRLADY SCHWINNS


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Nov 23 2008, 04:29 PM~12236815
> *he thinks ur a fool.
> 
> tell him to give u at least $700 CASH!!!
> *


X2 and dont tell anyone that you got it for free cause there there going to be like "oh, you didnt pay anything fir it, just let me have it"


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 23 2008, 04:43 PM~12236885
> *X2 and dont tell anyone that you got it for free cause there there going to be like "oh, you didnt pay anything fir it, just let me have it"
> *


HE DONT KNOW I GOT IT 4 FREE...PLUS IF HE KNEW I GOT IT 4 FREE. ITS MINE N I WILL PUT A PRICE NOT HIM .THE SAME WAY HE DOES 4 HIS SCWHINNS. YEAH SOME PEEPS ARE LIKE LET ME HAVE OR ILL GIVE 100 OR 200 BUCKS JAJAJA MIGHT BE MEXICAN BUT NOT DUMB JAJAJA...


----------



## socios b.c. prez

This might be kinda boring for some of you guys. But I was doing a little inventory of my Schwinn stuff and I dont think I have shown this to anyone.


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez

All that stuff and only two complete sets.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

This is all the stuff I have for forks.


----------



## 817Lowrider

haha and not one set of stamped cups.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 24 2008, 07:11 PM~12247253
> *This is all the stuff I have for forks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Only 3 complete sets.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 24 2008, 07:11 PM~12247257
> *haha and not one set of stamped cups.
> *


I remember we were talking about those a long time ago but I have yet to see a set.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 24 2008, 08:14 PM~12247299
> *I remember we were talking about those a long time ago but I have yet to see a set.
> *


Anthony posted a pic. I have a set. Got em off a 52


----------



## las_crucez

My Schwinn with candy and patterns


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 24 2008, 07:15 PM~12247317
> *Anthony posted a pic. I have a set. Got em off a 52
> *


How many other sets have you seen like that?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 24 2008, 08:18 PM~12247357
> *How many other sets have you seen like that?
> *


mine and anthonys


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 24 2008, 07:29 PM~12247515
> *mine and anthonys
> *


Those might be really really old then cause I havent seen any in person. They probably did that way back in the day when they used to stamp the name into everything like the sprockets, seatposts etc.


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS




----------



## las_crucez

gotta love them schwinns


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 24 2008, 08:29 PM~12247515
> *mine and anthonys
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

I was talking to my brothers father in law at Thanksgiving dinner and he mentioned how he has been to Chicago. So right away I asked him if he had ever seen the Schwinn factory while he was there. He said he didnt know anything about it so I looked around and found this.

http://gtfreestyle-live.gtbikes.com/herita...50&page=1&pp=15

Some people from the Schwinn forums have been to Chicago looking for the factory but it has been torn down and they built a YMCA where it used to be.  Theres a office building thats still there but I think thats it. No one else in the forums has followed up to see if they have found any other buildings. I just tought I would share with you guys. :biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966

one of the first 16 stingray type frames. :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Dec 1 2008, 11:08 AM~12301824
> *one of the first 16 stingray type frames.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



With a skip tooth :0


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Dec 1 2008, 12:17 PM~12301883
> *With a skip tooth :0
> *


it's from the 50's (im pretty sure) :biggrin:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Dec 1 2008, 01:08 PM~12301824
> *one of the first 16 stingray type frames.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 

NICE


----------



## schwinn1966

got a set of forks too!


----------



## MR.559

my old bike  built it in 92 now it belongs to my neice and my bro inlaw has it sitting in the garage


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Dec 2 2008, 10:11 PM~12318750
> *my old bike    built it in 92 now it belongs to my neice and my bro inlaw has it sitting in the garage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what year is that frame?


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Dec 2 2008, 08:26 PM~12318959
> *what year is that frame?
> *


2010


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Dec 2 2008, 09:26 PM~12318959
> *what year is that frame?
> *



i know its a krate but cant remember the year, ill stop by my bro inlaw and check it out, or steal it back lol i have lots of meomories with that bike but no pics :angry:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

i got this today! its a 1968 speedometer. got the year from the manuel. the box still has the original price of $8.49!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

TTT


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Dec 4 2008, 10:56 PM~12341866
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i got this today! its a 1968 speedometer. got the year from the manuel. the box still has the original price of $8.49!
> *


GOOD SCORE :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.casper

new bike i just picked up is a og SCHWINN "LIL CHIK" SERIAL#8L61403
can some help me know wat size of steering tube i need 4 this bike? and the ones from aztlan can i use 9in one?
AND IDEAS OF WAT TO ADD ON ITS GOING TO BE SIPMLE STREET CRUSIER 4 MY NIECE! IDEAS 4 IT {150 CHROME SPOKES TWISTED FORKS SISSY BARS AND MAYBE NEW TWISTED HANDEL BARS" WAT YA THINK?


----------



## charger24

u need a longer steering tube for those gurl frames i have three of them! i just scooped up this lil pixie 2 nite


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by charger24_@Dec 13 2008, 09:26 PM~12423996
> *u need a longer steering tube for those gurl frames i have three of them!  i just scooped up this lil pixie 2 nite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


oh ok thanks!


----------



## charger24

koo i wish there was sumthin else u can do for those gurls frames but their made different i got a bantam with the top bars too


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by charger24_@Dec 13 2008, 10:26 PM~12423996
> *u need a longer steering tube for those gurl frames i have three of them!  i just scooped up this lil pixie 2 nite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


It would look nice with a kandy paint job and some pinstripes restored....


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

FOR SALE 1200 SHIPPED THIS WEEK ONLY


----------



## sureñosbluez




----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Dec 15 2008, 06:45 PM~12437940
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


beauty


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Dec 15 2008, 05:46 PM~12437952
> *beauty
> *


X2


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Dec 15 2008, 06:46 PM~12437952
> *beauty
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## sureñosbluez

1941 schwinn liberty


----------



## sureñosbluez

:0 :0 :0 schwinn hornet ? :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez

schwinn corvette


----------



## sureñosbluez




----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS




----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS




----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS




----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@Dec 15 2008, 07:20 PM~12439072
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


are theses yours?? :0


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

MY CHILD HOOD COLLECTION


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 15 2008, 06:22 PM~12439099
> *are theses yours??  :0
> *


YEP AND FOR SALE TOOOOOOO.....


----------



## charger24

HOW MUCH FOR THE LIL TIGER


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

MAKE ME A GOOD OFFER ON THE TIGER ONLY THE BLUE BIKES ARE FOR SALE


----------



## charger24

I SCOOPED A 16" PIXIE FIR 50 THE OTHER DAY IT REAL CLEAN NO DENTS IN THE FENDERS AND VERY LITTLE RUST ON THE WHEELS PM ME WITH WHAT UR THINKIN


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@Dec 15 2008, 08:20 PM~12439084
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I want this. 24inch?


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 15 2008, 06:49 PM~12439437
> *I want this. 24inch?
> *


SORRY I SOLD IT A FEW WEEKS AGO


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@Dec 16 2008, 05:21 AM~12439089
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PM a price


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

check this out no light its flame lighted up . :0 :0 :0 :0 








it was for sale also


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY




----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Dec 15 2008, 07:45 PM~12438635
> *:0  :0  :0 schwinn hornet ? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


also this for sale around here...


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Dec 16 2008, 06:52 PM~12448895
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## schwinn1966




----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS




----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Dec 16 2008, 08:15 PM~12450882
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Dec 17 2008, 12:38 PM~12455465
> *:0
> *


it's still here waiting for you.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Dec 17 2008, 01:06 PM~12455734
> *it's still here waiting for you.
> *


can i have it :biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Dec 19 2008, 12:44 AM~12472731
> *can i have it :biggrin:
> *


yeah, for $100 and i'll throw in the decals :biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966

:biggrin:


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Dec 19 2008, 09:56 PM~12480658
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



Bad ass lil bike!!!!


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Dec 19 2008, 11:01 PM~12480697
> *Bad ass lil bike!!!!
> *


thnx!

this will always be one of my favorites!

:biggrin:


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Dec 19 2008, 10:11 PM~12480781
> *thnx!
> 
> this will always be one of my favorites!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


X2 my favorite 12"!!!!!!


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Dec 19 2008, 10:56 PM~12480658
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


nice bike


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

nice coppertone! :0


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

:biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper

THIS THE GIRL FRAME I BOUGHT NOT TO LONG AGO!
WAT SIZE OF STEERING TUBE CAN I USE?

I WANT TO KEEP IT LIKE THE ONE BELOW!


----------



## UpInSmoke619

I heard schwinn made 2 different 16" schwinn's, the schwinn midget and the schwinn junior. Is that right? If so how can you tell wich one is wich?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by UpInSmoke619_@Dec 28 2008, 11:00 PM~12548851
> *I heard schwinn made 2 different 16" schwinn's, the schwinn midget and the schwinn junior. Is that right? If so how can you tell wich one is wich?
> *


The Jr. stingray is just a few inches shorter but is still a 20" frame.


----------



## UpInSmoke619

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 28 2008, 10:04 PM~12548872
> *The Jr. stingray is just a few inches shorter but is still a 20" frame.
> *


Oh ok so the Jr is a 20" frame not a 16"? Did they only make one 16" frame the style of the stingray frame? I know they got the pixie...


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by UpInSmoke619_@Dec 28 2008, 11:13 PM~12548946
> *Oh ok so the Jr is a 20" frame not a 16"? Did they only make one 16" frame the style of the stingray frame? I know they got the pixie...
> *


They made the following 16" frames. 
Stingray









Two kinds of Pixies, one had the removable bar. 

















16" girls frame and that was it.


----------



## UpInSmoke619

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 28 2008, 10:20 PM~12549004
> *They made the following 16" frames.
> Stingray
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two kinds of Pixies, one had the removable bar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16" girls frame and that was it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks. :biggrin: 
Are the 16" stingray frames hard to come by?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by UpInSmoke619_@Dec 28 2008, 11:25 PM~12549041
> *Thanks.  :biggrin:
> Are the 16" stingray frames hard to come by?
> *


I like to think they are. 20" frames are everywhere but you dont see too many 16" frames out there. Most people pay more for a 16" then a 20" frame.


----------



## chris2low

i gots me an orange krate and i have a Ranger also all in original conditon


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by chris2low_@Dec 29 2008, 12:34 AM~12549112
> *i gots me an orange krate and i have a Ranger also all in original conditon
> *


Picz of that orange krate.


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 28 2008, 11:04 PM~12548872
> *The Jr. stingray is just a few inches shorter but is still a 20" frame.
> *


----------



## charger24

cant for get about the bantam gurls frame with the bar on top to make it a boys frame


----------



## las_crucez

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Dec 25 2008, 04:45 PM~12525604
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS THE GIRL FRAME I BOUGHT NOT TO LONG AGO!
> WAT SIZE OF STEERING TUBE CAN I USE?
> 
> I WANT TO KEEP IT LIKE THE ONE BELOW!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


to make the crown look level with the bike and the ground you will have to do 2 things.

1. cut down a 9in. steering tube, but make sure your WHOLE headset fits on it before cutting

2. to prevent the crown from sticking up like a BONER you will want to take this piece for the fork







, heat it up, and bend it to a 90 degree angle but install it upside down to get it perfect looking with the bike




As you can see with my bike, I still need to bend that piece thats why I took the spring out, because the crown was hitting the actualy support bar of the fork and I would have needed a longer spring, OR the alternative, flip the piece I told you to bend upside down and get a down crown


----------



## Stilo-G

any body have a 16in sprocket also need a goose neck


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Dec 29 2008, 11:13 PM~12557300
> *to make the crown look level with the bike and the ground you will have to do 2 things.
> 
> 1. cut down a 9in. steering tube, but make sure your WHOLE headset fits on it before cutting
> 
> 2. to prevent the crown from sticking up like a BONER you will want to take this piece for the fork
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , heat it up, and bend it to a 90 degree angle but install it upside down to get it perfect looking with the bike
> As you can see with my bike, I still need to bend that piece thats why I took the spring out, because the crown was hitting the actualy support bar of the fork and I would have needed a longer spring, OR the alternative, flip the piece I told you to bend upside down and get a down crown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




ok thanks 4 ur HELP!


----------



## syked1

they also sell the ring part with the 90 bend already in it


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 30 2008, 06:34 AM~12558826
> *they also sell the ring part with the 90 bend already in it
> *


oh yeah who aztlan or who? thanks for the info!


----------



## syked1

i think they all do just need to ask for it.


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## 817Lowrider

I need to take my 16inch out in the sun and take some pics.


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 31 2008, 08:47 PM~12574131
> *I need to take my 16inch out in the sun and take some pics.
> *



You painted it?


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Dec 31 2008, 09:54 PM~12574174
> *You painted it?
> *


No. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Dec 31 2008, 09:07 PM~12574259
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez

Some good info about how Schwinns were made.  

http://www.sheldonbrown.com/varsity.html


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 6 2009, 03:10 AM~12619918
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Dec 31 2008, 09:07 PM~12574259
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


your new ride?? :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jan 6 2009, 06:35 AM~12620165
> *:0
> *


double trouble.


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jan 6 2009, 06:35 AM~12620165
> *:0
> *


trade u my other frame for one of those :dunno:


----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Jan 7 2009, 07:55 PM~12637618
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Did you just pick that up?


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 7 2009, 08:58 PM~12637654
> *Did you just pick that up?
> *


check that 70 schwinn i post that wanted to trade topic


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Jan 7 2009, 07:59 PM~12637658
> *check that 70 schwinn i post that wanted to trade topic
> *


I would do it. That lil tiger isnt bad. Plus its all there.


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

i want the green one but the dude dont wanna sell it


----------



## socios b.c. prez

I saw this today at a bike shop.


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

looks cool to ride it


----------



## socios b.c. prez

The fork was part of an old Schwinn frame.


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

light


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 11 2009, 12:21 PM~12669724
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 11 2009, 09:21 PM~12669724
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Fat Tire is getting more serious with the whole bike thing. I saw they had an actual old school fat tire style bike on a display in a grocery store. :thumbsup:


----------



## O.C RYDER

im gonna try to get a schwinn bike theres an old guy like 20 min. from my house whos got old bikes


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## 817Lowrider

I checked the serial numbers and I believe its a 1964









I picked it up for 65 bucks. Its a 24inch


----------



## 817Lowrider

all original even tires. The guy said that the hubs were like special. Ill take a pic tomorrow.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 10 2007, 08:13 PM~7879465
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 10 2007, 09:12 PM~7879455
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

i know its a repost but that red stingray is super clean on them mag rims!


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

anyone need a 26"
















LMK what you need


----------



## PHXKSTM

i still have not cut this one up









my current lil neighborhood hotrod


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

still for sale!
















































LMK what you need :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez

look this decal :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## 817Lowrider

I wish those pries were real.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 23 2009, 11:27 PM~13093998
> *I wish those pries were real.
> *


 :yessad: I cant find those handle bars anywhere.


----------



## 817Lowrider

Ill look around for ya.


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

$20 pixie sprocket and crank

























$20 steering tube and schwinn headset

























$25 schwinn 16" banana seat

















$15 seat clamp with AS bolt

























$15 schwinn fender 20"(i think)

















$10 fork parts


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

$15 16" show chrome fork supports









$25 pixe handle bars and gooseneck

























$15 schwinn 

















$15 schwinn grips









all prices include shipping :biggrin:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

laminated posters and some DVD's


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez

:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 1 2009, 08:43 PM~13147836
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


I just found a badge like that. Mint condition. best offer takes it.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 3 2009, 09:12 PM~13172192
> *I just found a badge like that. Mint condition. best offer takes it.
> *


I got mine for $10 shipped on ebay. Let me know if you want to sell the screws for it. I will take those.


----------



## 817Lowrider

I didnt get screws with it.


----------



## RollinBlue

some one hook me up with a blue or white badge


----------



## socios b.c. prez

http://cgi.ebay.com/Schwinn-Aluminum-baby-...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## 817Lowrider

The eBay page or feature you are attempting to access is not responding.
Please try the options below:


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 3 2009, 11:20 PM~13172354
> *The eBay page or feature you are attempting to access is not responding.
> Please try the options below:
> *


xdos


----------



## socios b.c. prez

http://search.ebay.com/search/search.dll?f...adge&category0=

All the way at the bottom.


----------



## BASH3R

ive seen bendix rims on schwinns, are those worth anything?? :dunno:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

screws you can get off a cassette tape.

what schwinn bikes had the badge with the lil wings on the sides? its the same size as a regular badge.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 3 2009, 09:41 PM~13172731
> *screws you can get off a cassette tape.
> 
> what schwinn bikes had the badge with the lil wings on the sides? its the same size as a regular badge.
> *


The winged badges came on cruisers I think.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 3 2009, 08:43 PM~13172760
> *The winged badges came on cruisers I think.
> *


word? the bike kript keeper has one and it looks clean.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 3 2009, 09:49 PM~13172868
> *word? the bike kript keeper has one and it looks clean.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## rodriguezmodels

anyone have a 16 inch schwinn chain guard for sale?


----------



## schwinn1966




----------



## schwinn1966

i made this for my Nephew's bike


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Mar 4 2009, 08:10 PM~13183298
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Link for purchase?


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 4 2009, 08:32 PM~13183554
> *Link for purchase?
> *


[email protected]

I made em :biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966

the ONLY true SCHWINN APPROVED 16" trike(s)


----------



## schwinn1966




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Mar 4 2009, 06:10 PM~13183298
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:yes: price?


----------



## schwinn1966




----------



## Meeba

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Mar 4 2009, 09:18 PM~13183389
> *i made this for my Nephew's bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's a nice coat of white. my white bike has more scratches than a dj battle.


----------



## schwinn1966

Got this one back today. I gave it away like 12 yrs. ago and it came back!
:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Mar 5 2009, 04:51 PM~13193850
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got this one back today. I gave it away like 12 yrs. ago and it came back!
> :biggrin:
> *


Lucky.


----------



## 817Lowrider

seeking orange schwinn grips.


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Mar 5 2009, 03:51 PM~13193850
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got this one back today. I gave it away like 12 yrs. ago and it came back!
> :biggrin:
> *


looks just like mine i need the rear fenders


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 5 2009, 06:38 PM~13194947
> *seeking orange schwinn grips.
> *


http://search.ebay.com/search/search.dll?f...rips&category0=


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 5 2009, 09:38 PM~13196173
> *http://search.ebay.com/search/search.dll?f...rips&category0=
> *


$37.00
20h 55m	Free

thanks anyway raul


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 5 2009, 08:40 PM~13196185
> *$37.00
> 20h 55m	Free
> 
> thanks anyway raul
> *


You didnt see the ones that were 14.99 plus $5 for shipping?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 5 2009, 09:43 PM~13196211
> *You didnt see the ones that were 14.99 plus $5 for shipping?
> *


just saw it thanks


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 6 2009, 02:07 AM~13198685
> *just saw  it thanks
> *


I just remembered Anthony sells them too.


----------



## schwinn1966

Jus sold this one...gonna miss it!
:uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 6 2009, 12:00 PM~13201121
> *I just remembered Anthony sells them too.
> *


I know.


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 6 2009, 11:49 PM~13206915
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what did you do lol j/k time to make a rat bike


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 6 2009, 11:59 PM~13206979
> *what did you do lol j/k  time to make a rat bike
> *


that bike is on ebay. I wouldnt mind building a cruiser with a custom tank.


----------



## lesstime

oh i thought it was part of you schwinn pile


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 7 2009, 01:06 AM~13207029
> *that bike is on ebay. I wouldnt mind building a cruiser with a custom tank.
> *


any new pics of your cruiser


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 7 2009, 12:45 AM~13207184
> *any new pics of your cruiser
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## 817Lowrider

LIES


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 7 2009, 09:09 AM~13208253
> *LIES
> *


I will take some pics of my og project later today. I have been waiting for it to be sunny to take some pics.


----------



## 817Lowrider

I guess I can take some pics of my 24ich today.


----------



## schwinn1966

put this one together today with a buch of spare parts 
:biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Mar 7 2009, 02:26 PM~13209999
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> put this one together today with a buch of spare parts
> :biggrin:
> *


nice


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Mar 7 2009, 02:32 PM~13210028
> *nice
> *


Thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

My OG 64 Project.  I tried to get it as close to the original green that it was.


















I got my decals ready to go thats to Schwinn1966.


----------



## 817Lowrider

looks good. yo raul you got a garage?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

These are all my parts for it. Some of you might remember seeing it painted black? 









These parts are the ones that are correct for the frame and year.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

I have the right gooseneck but the wrong handlebars, the wrong pedals, seat, sissy bar and rims. There all Schwinn but I will switch them out whenever I find the right parts.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 7 2009, 06:22 PM~13211889
> *looks good. yo raul you got a garage?
> *


yea why?


----------



## Meeba

Is it true that shwinn used automotive colors from cars of the same era or was i misinformed? I am trying to find a match for a 68 bantam in blue and was told to look in that direction.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Meeba_@Mar 7 2009, 07:46 PM~13212505
> *Is it true that shwinn used automotive colors from cars of the same era or was i misinformed? I am trying to find a match for a 68 bantam in blue and was told to look in that direction.
> *


Im not sure on that but if your blue looks like the one on this chainguard it was called Sky Blue. 










You can get it here in a car and paint it yourself

http://www.hyper-formance.com/paints.htm


----------



## TRAFFIC63

any one got a 20" schwinn frame 
for sale??
pm me


----------



## Meeba

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 7 2009, 09:59 PM~13212618
> *Im not sure on that but if your blue looks like the one on this chainguard it was called Sky Blue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can get it here in a car and paint it yourself
> 
> http://www.hyper-formance.com/paints.htm
> *


Yes it does. Thank you. I will try these guys out then. I am missing the removable top bar and the only one i can find is a rusted up yellow one. I only need to paint that part since the bike is in near mint condition and i do not want to touch it.


----------



## rodriguezmodels

> _Originally posted by rodriguezmodels_@Mar 3 2009, 10:36 PM~13173419
> *anyone have a 16 inch schwinn chain guard for sale?
> *


anyone? :dunno:


----------



## Meeba

> _Originally posted by rodriguezmodels_@Mar 4 2009, 12:36 AM~13173419
> *anyone have a 16 inch schwinn chain guard for sale?
> *


might have something, but it is in the east coast. Anything specific? I can have my friend check one of the barns and see what he has in stock.


----------



## Meeba

Just asked my friend and he says he has one for a pixie. came off a girl's frame. 10 bucks plus shipping.


----------



## rodriguezmodels

> _Originally posted by Meeba_@Mar 8 2009, 12:25 PM~13216697
> *Just asked my friend and he says he has one for a pixie. came off a girl's frame. 10 bucks plus shipping.
> *


 thanks bro but i need it for a midget 16 inch boys frame let me now if he has one?thanks


----------



## cybercholo

Cool Site
http://www.re-cycle.com/History/Schwinn.aspx


----------



## cybercholo

Has anyone heard about Schwinn making badges for certain cities in the 30s?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by cybercholo_@Mar 9 2009, 09:55 AM~13223916
> *Has anyone heard about Schwinn making badges for certain cities in the 30s?
> *


I heard of Schwinn doing bikes with different badges for alot of companies but I never hard of a city. What city is it for?


----------



## cybercholo

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 9 2009, 09:05 AM~13224006
> *I heard of Schwinn doing bikes with different badges for alot of companies but I never hard of a city. What city is it for?
> *


Santa Barbara. I heard there was a Mission Badge. There used to be a old Schwinn Shop in the 30s, and I guess there was this deal that they made and had a badge made.


----------



## schwinn1966

Here is what i believe to be a 1949 Schwinn Midget. I dont think they called it a midget it's missing the chainguard. it has the "skip tooth" sprocket and chain which was on that era of bikes.










:biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS




----------



## 817Lowrider

badass


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Anyone have a 20" Schwinn banana seat they want to sell or trade? :dunno:


----------



## schwinn1966

Before



After









there that's a lot better. finished up the chainguard today!
:biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 10 2009, 12:36 PM~13237696
> *Anyone have a 20" Schwinn banana seat they want to sell or trade?  :dunno:
> *


i got 3 of em. top and bottom pan, no rust.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 10 2009, 01:41 PM~13237735
> *i got 3 of em. top and bottom pan, no rust.
> *


Schwinn?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 10 2009, 12:42 PM~13237745
> *Schwinn?
> *


made in the usa buddy.


----------



## schwinn1966

:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

I like


----------



## schwinn1966

i'm thinking i might just make this one into a "mini krate"
:biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

I got these back just right now.


----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 16 2009, 12:47 PM~13295945
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got these back just right now.
> *



quanto?


----------



## 817Lowrider

he will never.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Not for sale. I just got them back after not seeing them for 3 years.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 16 2009, 08:36 PM~13298805
> *Not for sale. I just got them back after not seeing them for 3 years.
> *


Explain.


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 16 2009, 09:37 PM~13300202
> *Explain.
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

They were on one of our members bikes for a long time. He still had them on his bike but hes redoing his bike so I took them back.


----------



## schwinn1966

were those originally 26" forks?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Mar 16 2009, 08:42 PM~13300283
> *were those originally 26" forks?
> *


I dont know. Im going to compare them to my 20" straight forks tomorrow. I think there 24" forks but I will find out for sure tomorrow.


----------



## 817Lowrider

O


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 16 2009, 06:36 PM~13298805
> *Not for sale. I just got them back after not seeing them for 3 years.
> *



luckly i'm not building bikes anymore :no:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

those forks are gay :biggrin:


----------



## dave_st214




----------



## dave_st214




----------



## dave_st214

it came off a girls schwinn beach cruiser i bought for $20 tripped me out cause it had no seat clamp.


----------



## dave_st214




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Mar 17 2009, 07:54 PM~13309967
> *it came off a girls schwinn beach cruiser i bought for $20 tripped me out cause it had no seat clamp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## schwinn1966




----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Mar 18 2009, 08:36 AM~13314307
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for the goose neck


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Mar 18 2009, 04:55 PM~13317969
> *how much for the goose neck
> *


pm me an offer :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 18 2009, 05:11 PM~13318656
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cuanto? :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 18 2009, 05:11 PM~13318656
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats not a Schwinn. :angry:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 16 2009, 11:47 AM~13295945
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got these back just right now.
> *


trade for my og bents? i like the bend on those.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 19 2009, 12:26 PM~13326732
> *trade for my og bents? i like the bend on those.
> *


I want to look at yours first but Im not really interested in trading.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 19 2009, 11:29 AM~13326759
> *I want to look at yours first but Im not really interested in trading.
> *


aight.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 19 2009, 01:07 PM~13326565
> *Thats not a Schwinn.  :angry:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 19 2009, 12:51 PM~13326956
> *:roflmao:
> *


----------



## ROBERT71MC

looking for a 20inch schwinn frame in the oc, la, or ie area please pm me, thanks guys


----------



## ROBERT71MC

boys 20 inch


----------



## schwinn1966

Ok, changed this one up a lil bit


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

TTT for the schwinn's. here's my other bike.


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 23 2009, 10:40 AM~13361937
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTT for the schwinn's. here's my other bike.
> *


are you selling it ?
if you are give me a price !


----------



## Morgan

manny bike shop restores all sizes from 12-26 og to radical they paint w og paint crome resell repo schwinn parts and even have the og decals 310-632 -4868


----------



## SWIPH

This is a dope ass topic . I love seein all these OG SCHWINNs and of course the customs.. I use to have tons of Schwinns gROwin up in NC- then when I moved to coloRadO I jus kinda got out of em-- was to involved with my cars :biggrin: 
When My daughter started ridin really good last year- I decided to get bac into em. Not all fast-- but Im workin on it.. I built her a ALL OG SCHWINN TRIKE las year 3 dyas before the Denver Super show. It is a 20 incher- with a 26inch SCHWINN trike kitted adapted to it.. It wasnt completely finished cause I couldnt get the springer to work-- but the other day I got some advice fROm a few guys on here and now its on its way.. Thanks to "SOCIOS BC PREZ" and a fellow Rider fROm coloRadO "66 SCHWINN-Anthony". Ive still got to get the change on the trike kit workin- the sproccets seem to be a little different- so thats the next isssue. Once thats all done-- the trike will be taken apart- and went wild on.
*ENOUGH OF THIS BOOK- heres a couple pictures to add to the topic* :biggrin: 
Heres the Our Schwinns we have ROllin at this point.








Heres My Princess' ALL OG SCHWINN TRIKE. It went fROm Junkyard status- to this in 3 days. That includes molding the trike kit -the gold plating and the Kandy paint with the ROLLERZ ONLY ghost pattern on the trike kit..(except the spring wasnt on the forks)
This 2nd pic is what it was like before fixin the forks
















ALL OG SCHWINN PIXIE 2








Heres my 26inch TYPHOON- ALL OG - including the SCHWINN SPEEDOMETER. Also my daughters 20in ALL OG SCHWINN FAIRLADY to match my Typhoon.. (her seats on her trike- it was las minute :cheesy: )


----------



## socios b.c. prez

A big thanks to everyone who helped me put this together for my niece. Im still missing the grips front fender and I dont remember what else. Im going to upgrade the crank and sprocket when I get a chance but she just wants to ride it for now. Its going to be repainted as soon as she picks a color and we will get the seat redone.


----------



## ROBERT71MC

i just picked up a 20inch schwinn cruiser, it has the fat white wall tires like the big beach cruisers, how much is that worth, it says schwinn cruiser, on the chain guard


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by ROBERT71MC_@Mar 23 2009, 06:21 PM~13366098
> *i just picked up a 20inch schwinn cruiser, it has the fat white wall tires like the big beach cruisers, how much is that worth, it says schwinn cruiser, on the chain guard
> *


pics? i think thats the one the sold a few years ago. are the wheels alloy?


----------



## ROBERT71MC

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Mar 23 2009, 05:26 PM~13366170
> *pics? i think thats the one the sold a few years ago. are the wheels alloy?
> *


no the rims are the og schwinn rims & its the brown og color


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by ROBERT71MC_@Mar 23 2009, 06:38 PM~13366282
> *no the rims are the og schwinn rims & its the brown og color
> *


sounds old... post up some pics when u get a chance :biggrin:


----------



## Meeba

[/quote]

Any more pics of the 20" ? I am trying to do something like that. I am using the basket from a 26" and having fitting issues, but i see that you got it to work better than me. Just something quick i am throwing together so the kids can bring drinks with them. also gonna put a basket in the front too.


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 23 2009, 06:15 PM~13366022
> *A big thanks to everyone who helped me put this together for my niece. Im still missing the grips front fender and I dont remember what else. Im going to upgrade the crank and sprocket when I get a chance but she just wants to ride it for now. Its going to be repainted as soon as she picks a color and we will get the seat redone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much shipped


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 24 2009, 03:11 PM~13376294
> *how much shipped
> *


pm sent


----------



## 817Lowrider

nice


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 24 2009, 04:27 PM~13376444
> *pm sent
> *


pm sent back :angry:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 24 2009, 04:00 PM~13376174
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


schwinnsex :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 24 2009, 07:22 PM~13379006
> *schwinnsex :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 23 2009, 04:15 PM~13366022
> *A big thanks to everyone who helped me put this together for my niece. Im still missing the grips front fender and I dont remember what else. Im going to upgrade the crank and sprocket when I get a chance but she just wants to ride it for now. Its going to be repainted as soon as she picks a color and we will get the seat redone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 24 2009, 07:22 PM~13379006
> *schwinnsex :0
> *


lol looks like the girl frame has the dick


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 23 2009, 04:15 PM~13366022
> *A big thanks to everyone who helped me put this together for my niece. Im still missing the grips front fender and I dont remember what else. Im going to upgrade the crank and sprocket when I get a chance but she just wants to ride it for now. Its going to be repainted as soon as she picks a color and we will get the seat redone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



i have a wing tip chainguard for that :biggrin: and some clean white schwinn grips


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 23 2009, 05:15 PM~13366022
> *A big thanks to everyone who helped me put this together for my niece. Im still missing the grips front fender and I dont remember what else. Im going to upgrade the crank and sprocket when I get a chance but she just wants to ride it for now. Its going to be repainted as soon as she picks a color and we will get the seat redone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



still need the front fender :dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Mar 24 2009, 08:32 PM~13379980
> *still need the front fender :dunno:
> *


yea but shit came up.  Any trades? :dunno:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 24 2009, 08:33 PM~13380003
> *yea but shit came up.    Any trades?  :dunno:
> *



what you got?


----------



## schwinn1966

:biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Mar 25 2009, 02:11 PM~13386914
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Your tecnique looks like its perfectly executed on this bike :thumbsup:


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 25 2009, 04:57 PM~13388005
> *Your tecnique looks like its perfectly executed on this bike :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: 

:biggrin:


----------



## Morgan

i have schwinn head lights tail lights speedometers and lil acsesories for sale if onterseted pm me im in ela ca


----------



## SWIPH

Heres an old pic I found- I thought somebody in here might like it :biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 27 2009, 12:28 AM~13404187
> *Heres an old pic I found- I thought somebody in here might like it :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOL
i remember that day! fun but rainy
:biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966




----------



## 817Lowrider

:biggrin:


----------



## Morgan

I got some nos 24 inch tubes 4 sale 35 bucks a set in the box from 1967


----------



## 19stratus97

wow...im sure the rubber on those are in great shape....?????


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by 19stratus97_@Mar 31 2009, 09:06 PM~13448415
> *wow...im sure the rubber on those are in great shape....?????
> *


nothing beats a new thornproof tube!
:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS




----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## TRAFFIC63

any one got a 20" schwinn frame sting-ray or 16"pixie 
for sale??
pm me plz..


----------



## schwinn1966

:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

:biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

http://lubbock.craigslist.org/bik/1103663031.html


----------



## INKEDCITY

For Sale... Make Offers...






































I am in the L.A. area every week... Also San Diego if you are close to where I go I can deliver... if not I can have it shipped... thanks


----------



## 817Lowrider

I get my 24inch tomorrow. :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 17 2009, 07:13 PM~13610827
> *I get my 24inch tomorrow. :biggrin:
> *


WOODGRAIN GRIPPIN YO!!!!


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 17 2009, 07:13 PM~13610827
> *I get my 24inch tomorrow. :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: i thought u already pulled it out ur ass


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Apr 17 2009, 11:49 PM~13611652
> *:uh: i thought u already pulled it out ur ass
> *


gay


----------



## 817Lowrider

the green one is not a schwinn huh?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 23 2009, 09:00 PM~13672875
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the green one is not a schwinn huh?
> *


no


----------



## 817Lowrider

I knew it. bike are 60 a piece. should I pick up the yellow one.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 23 2009, 08:06 PM~13672960
> *I knew it. bike are 60 a piece. should I pick up the yellow one.
> *


thats a no brainer.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 23 2009, 09:10 PM~13673009
> *thats a no brainer.
> *


 X duh


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 23 2009, 11:10 PM~13673009
> *thats a no brainer.
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

My 16inch schwinn


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 24 2009, 12:34 PM~13678941
> *My 16inch schwinn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What year is it? What other parts came on it?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 26 2009, 05:38 PM~13694596
> *What year is it? What other parts came on it?
> *


I believe its a 70's model. 
forks. chain guard hardware.


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 24 2009, 11:34 AM~13678941
> *My 16inch schwinn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:angry:


----------



## BASH3R

anyone know how to take of the kickstand or a pixie?? :dunno:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 27 2009, 12:25 PM~13704614
> *anyone know how to take of the kickstand or a pixie??  :dunno:
> *


isnt there a pin you pull out


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Apr 27 2009, 01:31 PM~13704683
> *isnt there a pin you pull out
> *


yeah but it doesnt come out


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Apr 27 2009, 01:13 PM~13703243
> *:angry:
> *


 :biggrin: You gave me one hell of a fight.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 27 2009, 03:35 PM~13704727
> *yeah but it doesnt come out
> *


http://www.bunchobikes.com/repair2.htm


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 27 2009, 01:25 PM~13704614
> *anyone know how to take of the kickstand or a pixie??  :dunno:
> *


take some channel locks and compress the spring inside the kickstand bracket. Then take another pair of pliers or something and pull on the pin. After that everything should come out.


----------



## MEXICA




----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 27 2009, 01:15 PM~13705182
> *:biggrin:  You gave me one hell of a fight.
> *



Ended up buying kennys 16" schwinn :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 27 2009, 02:16 PM~13705193
> *http://www.bunchobikes.com/repair2.htm
> *


gracias :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Apr 27 2009, 10:25 PM~13709775
> *Ended up buying kennys 16" schwinn :biggrin:
> *


I member. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

SCHWINN FRAMES 50 shipped.
Boys/Girls 20inch


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C.

60'S SCHWIN BRITISH BOBBER JUST FINISHED


----------



## serg1950

how can i take the kick stand off just the leg to get it chromed off a schwinn :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by serg1950_@May 2 2009, 06:55 PM~13766300
> *how can i take the kick stand off just the leg to get it chromed off a schwinn  :biggrin:
> *


http://www.bunchobikes.com/repair2.htm


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## Clown Confusion

uffin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

*SCHWINN FRAMES!
CLASSIC SCHWINN FRAMES 

20 INCH ARE 50 SHIPPED DISCOUNT IF YOU BUY MORE THEN ONE AT A TIME.
26 INCH ARE 60 SCHIPPED DISCOUNT IF YOU BUY MORE THEN ONE AT A TIME.
I CAN ALSO GET 16 INCH BOYS AND PIXIES. PRICES FOR THEM COMING SOON...
PAYPAL READY AND MONEY ORDER READY.
TRADES WELCOME. JUST PM ME WITH WHAT YOU HAVE AND WE CAN GO FROM THERE.  
*


----------



## 817Lowrider

CURRENTLY OUT OF STOCK ON 20 INCH BOYS. SORRY.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 12 2009, 05:52 PM~13867306
> *CURRENTLY OUT OF STOCK ON 20 INCH BOYS. SORRY.
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 12 2009, 08:50 PM~13867906
> *
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

TTT


----------



## gmsupreme

Not sure if its a Schwinn, Im not a expert and I dont see any #s maybe it got covered up  I've had it in storage for about 15 years. As you can see the neck has been chopped back for a raked look. I can take more pics if anybody needs. Any offers???


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by gmsupreme_@May 14 2009, 09:08 PM~13892379
> *Not sure if its a Schwinn, Im not a expert and I dont see any #s maybe it got covered up   I've had it in storage  for about 15 years. As you can see the neck has been chopped back for a raked look. I can take more pics if anybody needs. Any offers???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yup schwinn how much u lookin to get


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 14 2009, 10:13 PM~13892422
> *yup schwinn how much u lookin to get
> *


X2


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 12 2009, 07:51 PM~13867291
> *SCHWINN FRAMES!
> CLASSIC SCHWINN FRAMES
> 
> 20 INCH ARE 50 SHIPPED DISCOUNT IF YOU BUY MORE THEN ONE AT A TIME.
> 26 INCH ARE 60 SCHIPPED DISCOUNT IF YOU BUY MORE THEN ONE AT A TIME.
> I CAN ALSO GET 16 INCH BOYS AND PIXIES. PRICES FOR THEM COMING SOON...
> PAYPAL READY AND MONEY ORDER READY.
> TRADES WELCOME. JUST PM ME WITH WHAT YOU HAVE AND WE CAN GO FROM THERE.
> 
> *


RegalLimited82
gmsupreme

I have both your guys orders. will process and have them in your hands within 2 weeks. Thanks for coming my way. 

Side note:

I am taking part in an inventory count and will see what we got. Ill have a few pics to show how much stock we got here.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 15 2009, 01:52 PM~13898045
> *RegalLimited82
> gmsupreme
> 
> I have both your guys orders. will process and have them in your hands within 2 weeks. Thanks for coming my way.
> 
> Side note:
> 
> I am taking part in an inventory count and will see what we got. Ill have a few pics to show how much stock we got here.
> *


Im going to need a frame soon. Let me know what we can work out.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 15 2009, 04:10 PM~13898201
> *Im going to need a frame soon. Let me know what we can work out.
> *


4 sho.


----------



## gmsupreme

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 14 2009, 09:13 PM~13892422
> *yup schwinn how much u lookin to get
> *


  I dont even know what these are going for.


----------



## gmsupreme

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 15 2009, 12:52 PM~13898045
> *RegalLimited82
> gmsupreme
> 
> I have both your guys orders. will process and have them in your hands within 2 weeks. Thanks for coming my way.
> 
> Side note:
> 
> I am taking part in an inventory count and will see what we got. Ill have a few pics to show how much stock we got here.
> *


 :thumbsup: thanks for the update


----------



## NorthWest Savage

looking for some clean 16in fenders... wat u guys got...


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

TTT


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@May 18 2009, 11:45 PM~13928494
> *looking for some clean 16in fenders... wat u guys got...
> *


I got some schwinn ones. not really clean but repairable.


----------



## NorthWest Savage

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 18 2009, 11:22 PM~13929855
> *I got some schwinn ones. not really clean but repairable.
> *



pics?


----------



## fusion1320

I'm thinking about picking up this 79 schwinn lil chick does any one knoww
Or has anyone put a 16 inch fork and wheels on one and does it look ok?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@May 19 2009, 07:41 PM~13938831
> *pics?
> *


SURE


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## JUSTDEEZ

:cheesy: :cheesy: http://houston.craigslist.org/bik/1182956666.html :cheesy: :cheesy: 

schwinn stools!!!!!



:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 22 2009, 01:01 PM~13969859
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy: http://houston.craigslist.org/bik/1182956666.html :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> schwinn stools!!!!!
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


hell naw


----------



## 817Lowrider

http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/spo/1180462923.html


----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 22 2009, 11:12 AM~13970000
> *http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/spo/1180462923.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsdown: sucks


----------



## GM RIDER

> THIS ONE MY HOMIE SOBER BOUGHT IT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :thumbsup:


----------



## GM RIDER

:0


>


----------



## GM RIDER

> 1941 schwinn liberty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0 These look like mine almost my daily cruiser


----------



## GM RIDER

> After an hour and 15 minutes checking out these bikes here in Schwinns my Favorite :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by GM RIDER_@May 22 2009, 07:20 PM~13973360
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After an hour and 15 minutes checking out these bikes here in Schwinns my Favorite :thumbsup:
> *


I want then tires.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> After an hour and 15 minutes checking out these bikes here in Schwinns my Favorite :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> That was a clean bike. I wish i would have taken more ppics of it.
Click to expand...


----------



## gmsupreme

> _Originally posted by gmsupreme_@May 14 2009, 09:08 PM~13892379
> *Not sure if its a Schwinn, Im not a expert and I dont see any #s maybe it got covered up   I've had it in storage  for about 15 years. As you can see the neck has been chopped back for a raked look. I can take more pics if anybody needs. Any offers??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Seen another one on here for $200.00 , Nobody intrested


----------



## gmsupreme

> 1941 schwinn liberty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0 These look like mine almost my daily cruiser
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see you've been doing some research Carlos, good!
Click to expand...


----------



## 817Lowrider

ttt got 2 frames that need to be sold


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 26 2009, 06:49 PM~14004913
> *ttt got 2 frames that need to be sold
> *


1 20inch boys
1 26inch boys


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 26 2009, 05:08 PM~14005099
> *1 20inch boys
> 1 26inch boys
> *



pics :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 26 2009, 04:49 PM~14004913
> *ttt got 2 frames that need to be sold
> *


How much shipped for the 20"?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by gmsupreme_@May 25 2009, 11:21 AM~13991180
> *Seen another one on here for $200.00 , Nobody intrested
> *


It's a Schwinn.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life+May 26 2009, 08:04 PM~14005579-->
> 
> 
> 
> pics :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ill take one right quick.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-socios b.c. prez_@May 26 2009, 08:05 PM~14005589
> *How much shipped for the 20"?
> *


50 shipped


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 26 2009, 08:14 PM~14005684
> *Ill take one right quick.
> 50 shipped
> *


http://img43.imageshack.us/img43/8975/gfdxcvfrdx.jpg


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 12 2009, 07:51 PM~13867291
> *SCHWINN FRAMES!
> CLASSIC SCHWINN FRAMES
> 
> 20 INCH ARE 50 SHIPPED DISCOUNT IF YOU BUY MORE THEN ONE AT A TIME.
> 26 INCH ARE 60 SCHIPPED DISCOUNT IF YOU BUY MORE THEN ONE AT A TIME.
> I CAN ALSO GET 16 INCH BOYS AND PIXIES. PRICES FOR THEM COMING SOON...
> 
> TRADES WELCOME. JUST PM ME WITH WHAT YOU HAVE AND WE CAN GO FROM THERE.
> 
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

TTT


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Awesome deal. Item #350206126479

http://cgi.ebay.com/SCHWINN-16-STINGRAYORI...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by gmsupreme_@May 26 2009, 10:57 AM~14001208
> *I see you've been doing some research Carlos, good!
> *


thats a clean ass bike i  like that fender bomb got any more of those lying around ?


----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by gmsupreme_@May 26 2009, 10:57 AM~14001208
> *I see you've been doing some research Carlos, good!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## gmsupreme

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@May 26 2009, 05:08 PM~14005622
> *It's a Schwinn.
> *


I know, thanks


----------



## BASH3R

just found a 24" trike :cheesy: 



















































cant really tell but the number is ah00108 im guessing its a 72


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 26 2009, 07:25 PM~14005791
> *
> *


YOU CAN GET 16 INCH FRAMES HOW MUCH?


----------



## MEXICA

> do you want to sell that 41 liberty ? How munch ?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@May 28 2009, 11:30 PM~14032476
> *YOU CAN GET 16 INCH FRAMES HOW MUCH?
> *


those are gonna be 80 shipped but I dont have any right now.


----------



## GM RIDER

> _Originally posted by gmsupreme_@May 26 2009, 10:57 AM~14001208
> *I see you've been doing some research Carlos, good!
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

TTT


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by gmsupreme_@May 28 2009, 07:37 PM~14029815
> *I know, thanks
> *


I still got your frame sittin here. need a box. damn I need to stock up on big boxes. lol sorry for the wait.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 29 2009, 05:09 PM~14039962
> *those are gonna be 80 shipped but I dont have any right now.
> *


  LET ME KNOW WHEN YOU DO :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

anyone got 24" schwinn forks and 24" white wall tires?? pm me asap thnx :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jun 4 2009, 12:31 PM~14093557
> *anyone got 24" schwinn forks and 24" white wall tires?? pm me asap thnx  :biggrin:
> *


I did have some... I can get some. dunno the cost.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 12 2009, 07:51 PM~13867291
> *SCHWINN FRAMES!
> CLASSIC SCHWINN FRAMES
> 
> 20 INCH ARE 50 SHIPPED DISCOUNT IF YOU BUY MORE THEN ONE AT A TIME.
> 26 INCH ARE 60 SCHIPPED DISCOUNT IF YOU BUY MORE THEN ONE AT A TIME.
> I CAN ALSO GET 16 INCH BOYS AND PIXIES. PRICES FOR THEM COMING SOON...
> PAYPAL READY AND MONEY ORDER READY.
> TRADES WELCOME. JUST PM ME WITH WHAT YOU HAVE AND WE CAN GO FROM THERE.
> 
> *


prices out of date due to shipping cost all prices are now plus shipping. fyi shipping for a 26inch is about 35 dollars.


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 4 2009, 02:21 PM~14095736
> *I did have some... I can get some. dunno the cost.
> *


the tires or forks??


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jun 4 2009, 04:24 PM~14095755
> *the tires or forks??
> *


yes schwinn white wall tires. old with cracks though. aint gonna find them unless there new. Forks too just not springers.


----------



## BASH3R

schwinn 24" s-5'S with two fastback tires.also some 24" forks. make offer or trade for three 20" rims either 144"s or fans with tires.


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 4 2009, 05:22 PM~14095741
> *prices out of date due to shipping cost all prices are now plus shipping. fyi shipping for a 26inch is about 35 dollars.
> *


How Tha Fk does shipping go up like 20$ in a day? got damn did taco's go up in price in yr hood bro? Im just playin bro


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 4 2009, 11:48 PM~14100042
> *How Tha Fk does shipping go up like 20$ in a day? got damn did taco's go up in price in yr hood bro? Im just playin bro
> *


LMAO I dont know. I just know the last frame I sold, I lost 3 dollars.


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## GM RIDER




----------



## GM RIDER




----------



## 19stratus97

man, thats a nice lil tiger


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

does anybody know were ya can find parts for a 74?


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Jun 14 2009, 09:10 PM~14189125
> *does anybody know were ya can find parts for a 74?
> *


A 74 SCHWINN???


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

think so 









not sure though. just know its a 74 and its 20 inch. also cuz the bike store said so. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Jun 14 2009, 10:06 PM~14189793
> *think so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not sure though.  just know its a 74 and its 20 inch. also cuz the bike store said so. :biggrin:
> *


*I HAVE TOLD YOU MORE THEN ONCE. THIS BIKE IS NOT A SCHWINN. I REPEAT NOT A SCHWINN!*


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Jun 14 2009, 10:06 PM~14189793
> *think so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not sure though.  just know its a 74 and its 20 inch. also cuz the bike store said so. :biggrin:
> *


I DONT THINK THAT FRAME IS SCHWINN HOMIE


----------



## 817Lowrider

NICE BIKE THOUGH


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 14 2009, 08:08 PM~14189814
> *I HAVE TOLD YOU MORE THEN ONCE. THIS BIKE IS NOT A SCHWINN. I REPEAT NOT A SCHWINN!
> *


 :0 sorry homie. im not thinking strait. and kinda forgot.  but i wont forget again. promise  though i still kinda need to know what it is. or what i can do to make it a different type of lowrider.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Jun 14 2009, 10:14 PM~14189892
> *:0  sorry homie. im not thinking strait. and kinda forgot.   but i wont forget again. promise   though i still kinda need to know what it is. or what i can do to make it a different type of lowrider.
> *


haha no worries. IDK what it is but throw it away and get a schwinn


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Jun 14 2009, 08:06 PM~14189793
> *think so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not sure though.  just know its a 74 and its 20 inch. also cuz the bike store said so. :biggrin:
> *


That Huffy does not belong in here. :nono:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

naw ill keep it for futer use. i got a shwinn in oregon. i need to get ahold of my sister to get an update on it. i do know the one in oregon is. cuz i bought it from f&r lowrider co. in evensville i n.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Jun 14 2009, 10:35 PM~14190218
> *naw ill keep it for futer use. i got a shwinn in oregon. i need to get ahold of my sister to get an update on it. i do know the one in oregon is. cuz i bought it from f&r lowrider co. in evensville i n.
> *


:| ARE YOU SERIOUS?


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

?????


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

f&r does not sell schwinns


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Jun 14 2009, 10:51 PM~14190433
> *    ?????
> *


i can sell u aschwinn if u want its a 1974 stingray :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

let me talk to my mum about it.


----------



## 817Lowrider

Later today I will take pics of my schwinn and post them up. these will be the guidelines for all to determine it is not a schwinn or is a schwinn


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 15 2009, 01:23 PM~14195362
> *Later today I will take pics of my schwinn and post them up. these will be the guidelines for all to determine it is not a schwinn or is a schwinn
> *


schwinn police bustin chops


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

im not tripping bro. its ok. not everyone has a shwinn. some have huffy lowriders and some even have bmx frames that they turn in to lowriders. im just here to build lowriders.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

shhhh


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ+Jun 15 2009, 01:35 PM~14195478-->
> 
> 
> 
> schwinn police bustin chops
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not at all. :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-chaos91_@Jun 15 2009, 01:35 PM~14195487
> *im not tripping bro. its ok. not everyone has a shwinn. some have huffy lowriders and some even have bmx frames that they turn in to lowriders. im just here to build lowriders.
> *


Im sorry that statement was not directed toward you bro. Its a general statement. no worries.


----------



## Fleetangel

WHAT U THINK BOUT THIS 75' SCHWINN FOR 30 BUCKZ


----------



## 817Lowrider

very good deal. nice schwinn.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 15 2009, 11:44 AM~14195587
> *WHAT U THINK BOUT THIS 75' SCHWINN FOR 30 BUCKZ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much with all the bondo and shit knocked off?


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 15 2009, 11:48 AM~14195623
> *how much with all the bondo and shit knocked off?
> *


IMA REDO IT!!! N IM THINKIN BOUT SELLIN IT OR I MIGH KEEP IT!!!!DEPENDS HOW MUCH TIME I SPEND ON IT!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 15 2009, 11:44 AM~14195587
> *WHAT U THINK BOUT THIS 75' SCHWINN FOR 30 BUCKZ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey bro if r thinking of selling it . ill give 40$ for it.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

or u make ur price.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Jun 15 2009, 12:14 PM~14195841
> *or u make ur price.
> *


ILL POST IT UP IF I SELL IT...NOT SURE YET!!!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

that cool.


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

still for sale


----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559

:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jun 17 2009, 09:43 PM~14222774
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice. where did you pic em up gilly?


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 17 2009, 06:54 PM~14222959
> *nice. where did you pic em up gilly?
> *



ratrod bike form $40 shipped :biggrin: 68 krate springers


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jun 17 2009, 07:43 PM~14222774
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jun 17 2009, 09:59 PM~14223007
> *ratrod bike form $40 shipped :biggrin:  68 krate springers
> *


your always catching good deal. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 17 2009, 11:28 PM~14225216
> *your always catching good deal. :biggrin:
> *


X559 All the good Schwinn deals are in the Fresno area. :biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966

:biggrin:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jun 18 2009, 07:36 PM~14232473
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


NICE


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jun 18 2009, 05:36 PM~14232473
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


nice babe. 
she remindes me of an actress. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jun 18 2009, 07:36 PM~14232473
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Heather Graham.


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## MR.559

:0


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jun 20 2009, 01:01 AM~14245207
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you bastard!.... that bitch is gonna be bad :0


----------



## POISON 831

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jun 19 2009, 11:01 PM~14245207
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Deeeaaammm!!! Another badass creation coming out from TOPDOGS!! Cnt wait to see it all together homie its coming out chingona!!!


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 19 2009, 10:12 PM~14245279
> *you bastard!.... that bitch is gonna be bad :0
> *




thanks! gotta give big props to Jakes pin stripping out of Fresno Ca for laying some clean ass lines :biggrin:


----------



## POISON 831

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jun 19 2009, 11:14 PM~14245286
> *thanks! gotta give big props to Jakes pin stripping out of Fresno Ca for laying some clean ass lines :biggrin:
> *


That's some badass pinstriping!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jun 19 2009, 11:01 PM~14245207
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Clean. :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jun 20 2009, 01:01 AM~14245207
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn you have some bad ass bikes :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559

Thanks homies! Im having a lot of fun with this one, putting a lot of my own elbo grease in it! :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jun 20 2009, 07:51 AM~14246624
> *Thanks homies! Im having a lot of fun with this one, putting a lot of my own elbo grease in it! :biggrin:
> *


Are the Og Bents going on this bike?


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jun 20 2009, 12:00 PM~14248064
> *Are the Og Bents going on this bike?
> *



There not rusty enuff :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

WUT U THINK BOUT A NEW ADD TO THE GT FAMILY!!!(COMIN OUT HOPEFULLY BY SEPT OR OCTOBER)


----------



## MR.559

built this with parts i had and a few i got from Dave st also all schwinn parts minus wheels:biggrin: something diffrent and had alot of fun building kinda reminded me when i was a kid building my own lowrider bike  . much props to Jake for the pin stripping


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jun 24 2009, 06:35 PM~14287102
> *built this with parts i had and a few i got from Dave st also all schwinn parts minus wheels:biggrin:  something diffrent and had alot of fun building kinda reminded me when i was a kid building my own lowrider bike  . much props to Jake for the pin stripping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice job!
:biggrin:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jun 24 2009, 08:35 PM~14287102
> *built this with parts i had and a few i got from Dave st also all schwinn parts minus wheels:biggrin:  something diffrent and had alot of fun building kinda reminded me when i was a kid building my own lowrider bike  . much props to Jake for the pin stripping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


came out good :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jun 24 2009, 05:35 PM~14287102
> *built this with parts i had and a few i got from Dave st also all schwinn parts minus wheels:biggrin:  something diffrent and had alot of fun building kinda reminded me when i was a kid building my own lowrider bike  . much props to Jake for the pin stripping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## MR.559

thanks guys, its something different and ill prolly be building myself a 26" mild kinda the same style, going to try and do all the body work my self :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

I would slam them forks though haha.


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## gmsupreme

> _Originally posted by gmsupreme_@May 14 2009, 09:08 PM~13892379
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


no offers?


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by gmsupreme_@Jun 30 2009, 06:30 PM~14344845
> *no offers?
> *


35 :biggrin:


----------



## majestic bike club

$35.50ç


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Jun 14 2009, 09:06 PM~14189793
> *think so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not sure though.  just know its a 74 and its 20 inch. also cuz the bike store said so. :biggrin:
> *


that looks more like a huffy :uh:


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS




----------



## Raguness




----------



## Raguness




----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Jul 6 2009, 06:49 PM~14396617
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOW DA HELLS DID THAT HAPPENED???


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 6 2009, 08:52 PM~14396649
> *HOW DA HELLS DID THAT HAPPENED???
> *


Damn! Thats what I was gonna say. got run over?


----------



## Raguness

I had that one chained up to my beach cruiser left it in the car port. My girlfreinds brother left the gate open when he left for work that night. I woke up they were both gone. So I cruised the neighborhood looking for it and found the 20" out front the dude was all fucked up on something. Was gonna fuck him up but my homies told me to backoff(he had something in his hands). Guess they were pulling on the chain to crack it didn't work. I'm assuming the got a grinder and grinded the chain off. :angry:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Jul 6 2009, 07:08 PM~14396790
> *I had that one chained up to my beach cruiser left it in the car port.  My girlfreinds brother left the gate open when he left for work that night.  I woke up they were both gone.  So I cruised the neighborhood looking for it and found the 20" out front the dude was all fucked up on something.  Was gonna fuck him up but my homies told me to backoff(he had something in his hands).  Guess they were pulling on the chain to crack it didn't work.  I'm assuming the got a grinder and grinded the chain off. :angry:
> *


 :0 ...THAT BIKE HAS A STORY!!!!


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 6 2009, 07:49 PM~14397191
> *:0 ...THAT BIKE HAS A STORY!!!!
> *


And somebody got the book.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Jul 6 2009, 08:00 PM~14397303
> *And somebody got the book.
> *


WUTCHA GONNA DO WITH IT????REBUILD IT???


----------



## Raguness

Naw exchanged for some work to be done to my 16" street "Cover Girl".


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Jul 6 2009, 08:58 PM~14397969
> *Naw exchanged for some work to be done to my 16" street "Cover Girl".
> *


Should have sent it to me, I would have fixed it for ya. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

TTT for my Schwinn family.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 7 2009, 06:58 PM~14406710
> *TTT for my Schwinn family.
> *


X2!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Jul 6 2009, 06:38 PM~14396523
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



will this fit a 16" midget bike


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Jul 7 2009, 11:30 PM~14409197
> *will this fit a 16" midget bike
> *



Yuppers won it on Ebay!!!


----------



## Raguness

My sons 16" I figured by the time he's old enough to ride I should be done with it.


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Jul 8 2009, 02:43 AM~14409821
> *Yuppers won it on Ebay!!!
> *




:angry: you out bid my bro lol :biggrin:


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jun 19 2009, 11:01 PM~14245207
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jul 1 2009, 08:03 AM~14350036
> *that looks more like a huffy  :uh:
> *



yea its a huffy.
but idc . i got my hands on a real stingray frame.

ill post pics of it when it arrives.
thanks to low-life09
very good man to work with.

that huffy is nolonger a project for me. i might sell it.idk


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

*does anyone here own a boys coppertone or a lime green schwinn*


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Jul 14 2009, 03:07 PM~14472295
> *does anyone here own a boys coppertone or a lime green schwinn
> *


I got the lime green one but I had it re painted.


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 14 2009, 09:25 PM~14474500
> *I got the lime green one but I had it re painted.
> *


u got pics


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Sup Schwinn Family. :biggrin:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 23 2009, 09:51 PM~14564799
> *Sup Schwinn Family.  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: 


 "IF IT AIN'T SCHWINN ,IT AIN'T SHIT"


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Jul 23 2009, 06:32 PM~14565208
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> "IF IT AIN'T SCHWINN ,IT AIN'T SHIT"
> *



X2 schwinns & Chevys


----------



## vicmarcos

this is a 1965


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jul 23 2009, 07:25 PM~14565652
> *X2 schwinns & Chevys
> *


I AGREE.................


----------



## Raguness




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## schwinn1966

:biggrin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

CAN YOU GUYS TELL ME WHAT YEAR THE SHWINN WAS STARTED IN?


----------



## 817Lowrider

1895


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Aug 14 2009, 01:25 PM~14770567
> *CAN YOU GUYS TELL ME WHAT YEAR THE SHWINN WAS STARTED IN?
> *


I think 2004?


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

well im not sure about 04.maybe the start of some brands of china frames but shwinn must be older then 04 cuzz i have now a 79 sting ray. 

1895 is more shwinn.( im not trying to step on anyones toes)


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Aug 14 2009, 05:52 PM~14772888
> *well im not sure about 04.maybe the start of some brands of china frames but shwinn must be older then 04 cuzz i have now a 79 sting ray.
> 
> 1895 is more shwinn.( im not trying to step on anyones toes)
> *


i might of ot mixed up with sombody elses message. sorry. :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Aug 14 2009, 05:52 PM~14772888
> *well im not sure about 04.maybe the start of some brands of china frames but shwinn must be older then 04 cuzz i have now a 79 sting ray.
> 
> 1895 is more shwinn.( im not trying to step on anyones toes)
> *


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schwinn_Bicycle_Company


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

again good looking out. ill read the history of shwinn later.


----------



## schwinn1966




----------



## robs68

any one have a 1968 stingray frame for sale? please PM me if you do thanks....


----------



## schwinn1966

:biggrin:


----------



## Supreme-Kustoms

Hey does any one have any pictures of some girls bikes customized?

I have a 24 inch Hollywood and a 16 incher. Im gonna build the 24 for me and the 16 is going to be built by my girl friend.

Thanks Dane


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## Supreme-Kustoms

this style


----------



## cwplanet

TTT for Schwinns!


----------



## 817Lowrider

*Hey will Schwinn forks from the krate bikes fit my 24 inch frame perfect?*


----------



## elspock84

my 75 schwinn i just got off of ebay for 33 bucks.


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

TTT


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 26 2009, 10:36 AM~14886620
> *Hey will Schwinn forks from the krate bikes fit my 24 inch frame perfect?
> *


no


----------



## MEXICA

im looking for the schwinn key chains they used to have for sale. they used to have crates and sting rays let me no i buy them from you


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

still for sale









$100 shipped


----------



## GM RIDER

> I AGREE.................


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

how much does an og fork like this cost?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Aug 28 2009, 05:49 PM~14913296
> *how much does an og fork like this cost?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


1oo for the fork. then about 100 to bend and chrome.


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 28 2009, 03:51 PM~14913316
> *1oo for the fork. then about 100 to bend and chrome.
> *


i saw a bike on craiglist that is 200 for the whole bike and it has bent forks :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Aug 28 2009, 04:03 PM~14913456
> *i saw a bike on craiglist that is 200 for the whole bike and it has bent forks  :biggrin:
> *


http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/bik/1343555239.html


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 28 2009, 06:51 PM~14913316
> *1oo for the fork. then about 100 to bend and chrome.
> *


 :0 :0 that means i got mine for cheap :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Aug 28 2009, 04:11 PM~14913559
> *:0  :0  that means i got mine for cheap :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


foow sheap?? :0


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Aug 28 2009, 07:13 PM~14913577
> *foow sheap??  :0
> *


YEA REEEEEEL SHEEEAAAP :cheesy:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Aug 28 2009, 04:15 PM~14913613
> *YEA REEEEEEL SHEEEAAAP :cheesy:
> *


ohhh chit dat iss shhheeeaaap :cheesy:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@May 10 2007, 11:50 PM~7879780
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost bought this one!
> *


I NEED A TANK LIKE THIS ONE


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Aug 28 2009, 02:48 PM~14913278
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84




----------



## majestics delano

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Aug 30 2009, 09:44 AM~14926017
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


any 1 seling a shcinn badge like this blue 1


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by majestics delano_@Aug 30 2009, 05:01 PM~14927740
> *any 1 seling a shcinn badge like this blue 1
> *


check the free stuff topic. saw like 20 of them in there


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by majestics delano_@Aug 30 2009, 04:01 PM~14927740
> *any 1 seling a shcinn badge like this blue 1
> *


I got one its free u pay shipping ill sent u a pic later.


----------



## 817Lowrider

Should I pick it up? 40 bucks


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 2 2009, 12:47 PM~14959820
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should I pick it up? 40 bucks
> *


ARE YOU A LIL BIT OVERWEIGHT??? :dunno: IF SO THAN YES PICK IT UP :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Sep 2 2009, 04:16 PM~14961255
> *ARE YOU A LIL BIT OVERWEIGHT??? :dunno: IF SO THAN YES PICK IT UP  :biggrin:
> *


Im a tad over weight but I was talking about for the parts. :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 2 2009, 03:18 PM~14961274
> *Im a tad over weight but I was talking about for the parts. :biggrin:
> *


OHHHHHHH :biggrin: I THOUGT U WAS JUST TRYIN TO GET UR SWOLLE ON :biggrin:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 2 2009, 02:47 PM~14959820
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should I pick it up? 40 bucks
> *


I THINK IT WAS LIKE 2 YEARS AGO I FOUND ONE IN THE GARBAGE 

I THINK 40 ITS WORTH IT BUY IT

THE ONLY PROBLEN IS THAT THE CABLE ONLY FITS 16'' BIKES CAUSE ITS TOO SHORT


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Sep 2 2009, 04:31 PM~14961389
> *OHHHHHHH  :biggrin: I THOUGT U WAS JUST TRYIN TO GET UR SWOLLE ON  :biggrin:
> *


 O yeah with a vintage schwinn
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Sep 2 2009, 04:32 PM~14961402
> *I THINK IT WAS LIKE 2 YEARS AGO I FOUND ONE IN THE GARBAGE
> 
> I THINK 40 ITS WORTH IT  BUY IT
> 
> THE ONLY PROBLEN IS THAT THE CABLE ONLY FITS 16'' BIKES CAUSE ITS TOO SHORT
> *


I have a 16 inch :cheesy:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 2 2009, 01:34 PM~14961424
> *I have a 16 inch :cheesy:
> *


en tu culo


----------



## Stilo-G

FAWKIN DOUBLE POST :angry:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 2 2009, 03:34 PM~14961424
> *I have a 16 inch :cheesy:
> *


FUCKING SHOW OFF :angry: i gots a 5 when its not cold :biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Sep 2 2009, 01:52 PM~14961583
> *FUCKING SHOW OFF  :angry:  i gots a 5 when its not cold  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

NO ****!











Bike


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

PUTOSSSSSSS :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 2 2009, 03:55 PM~14961614
> *NO ****!
> Bike
> *


OHHHHH I C :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Sep 2 2009, 05:05 PM~14961726
> *PUTOSSSSSSS :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Thats what Im sayin...

:roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 2 2009, 11:47 AM~14959820
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should I pick it up? 40 bucks
> *


If you get it, cut off the head tube and send it to me.


----------



## 817Lowrider

:0


----------



## BASH3R

any one know how to take apart the axel to replate it?? :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Sep 3 2009, 06:42 PM~14973630
> *any one know how to take apart the axel to replate it?? :dunno:
> *


 Use a wrench. its not that hard.


----------



## BASH3R

a wrench?? that's it?? I don't see where wrench would work but ill smack it acouple of time with the wrench maybe it will come off :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Sep 3 2009, 06:50 PM~14973702
> *a wrench?? that's it?? I don't see where wrench would work but ill smack it acouple of time with the wrench maybe it will come off :dunno:
> *


:|


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 3 2009, 04:52 PM~14973714
> *:|
> *


----------



## 19jaquez84

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Sep 3 2009, 03:42 PM~14973630
> *any one know how to take apart the axel to replate it?? :dunno:
> *


You need a cone wrench. They should have them at your local bike shop


----------



## MEXICA

anyone got a 26'' schwinn bike for sale or trade ?


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Sep 4 2009, 12:50 PM~14981632
> *anyone got a 26'' schwinn bike for sale or trade ?
> *


i have a 24" frame, 24" trike kit and all og rims for a 24" trike


----------



## MEXICA

26


----------



## BASH3R




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Sep 4 2009, 02:50 PM~14981632
> *anyone got a 26'' schwinn bike for sale or trade ?
> *


I have a frame.


----------



## MEXICA

i want a hole bike with all schwinn parts no chin chin i want to role as soon as i get it


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Sep 4 2009, 03:06 PM~14981844
> *i want a hole bike with all schwinn parts no chin chin i want to role as soon as i get it
> *


LOL


----------



## 19jaquez84

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Sep 4 2009, 12:06 PM~14981844
> *i want a hole bike with all schwinn parts no chin chin i want to role as soon as i get it
> *


Are you looking for one with og paint?


----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by 19jaquez84_@Sep 4 2009, 02:15 PM~14982471
> *Are you looking for one with og paint?
> *


ya it dont matter what do youhave or do no anyony that has one has to be all og for sale or trade


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## 817Lowrider

Whos is that Raul?


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 5 2009, 08:16 AM~14987991
> *Whos is that Raul?
> *


it belongs to our club prez son


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Sep 4 2009, 04:06 PM~14983424
> *ya it dont matter what do youhave or do no anyony that has one has to be all og for sale or trade
> *


hey bro i know were you can get one for a few hundred. its sitting behind a glass display in lauphlin nv. the place actualy has like three. in almost mint if not mint condition. i do recall a blue and white one and a red and white one. i think theres a tear or aqua blue and white one there. but id have to check when i go up there next month. they are located in the riverside resort upstairs museum. i actual wanted one myself but dident have quite enough to get it.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Sep 5 2009, 01:03 AM~14987171-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-socios b.c. prez_@Sep 5 2009, 01:05 AM~14987178
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



NOT FOR SALE!!!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Sep 5 2009, 11:10 AM~14988293
> *hey bro i know were you can get one for a few hundred.  its sitting behind a glass display  in lauphlin nv.  the place actualy has like three. in almost mint if not mint condition.  i do recall a blue and white one and a red and white one. i think theres a tear or aqua blue and white one there.  but id have to check when i go up there next month. they are located in the riverside resort upstairs museum.  i actual wanted one myself but dident have quite enough to get it.
> *


Do you know how to tell the difference between a repop and an original?


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

naw. how you tell?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Sep 5 2009, 12:05 PM~14988591
> *naw. how you tell?
> *


With a vintage schwinn frame there should be little to no visible welds. The kickstand housing is welded on. The rear axle mount has only one hole on each side.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

when i drop by there next month, ill take some pics. especily those spasifect area's.


----------



## 19jaquez84

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Sep 4 2009, 03:06 PM~14983424
> *ya it dont matter what do youhave or do no anyony that has one has to be all og for sale or trade
> *


I have one but it is a project. Its in storage right now but ill try to get some pics soon. Handle bars r not original and it needs tires and paint .Somebodypainted the crank and wheels but r original. let me know if you are interested.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

what can you tell me about this bullet light? it doesent look like an fnr part. they are shaped different. and its not schwinn. i dont care if it aint worth shit. i keep it for another reason. any how. what year would it be?


----------



## 817Lowrider

its just a light


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Sep 5 2009, 01:52 PM~14989851
> *what can you tell me about this bullet light? it doesent look like an fnr part. they are shaped different. and its not schwinn. i dont care if it aint worth shit. i keep it for another reason. any how. what year would it be?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


#1, its not a Schwinn light. Is there one bulb in the light or two? If Im not mistaken, most of the Schwinn lights ran off of generators not batteries. Can you take some pics of the inside of the light?


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 5 2009, 04:01 PM~14990549
> *#1, its not a Schwinn light. Is there one bulb in the light or two? If Im not mistaken, most of the Schwinn lights ran off of generators not batteries. Can you take some pics of the inside of the light?
> *


it has only one light bulb center. the lenz is glass not plastic. it takes one d cell battery.

ill post a pic tomarrow.


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Sep 5 2009, 01:52 PM~14989851
> *what can you tell me about this bullet light? it doesent look like an fnr part. they are shaped different. and its not schwinn. i dont care if it aint worth shit. i keep it for another reason. any how. what year would it be?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I THINK IT IS A 2005! :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

HERES THE INSIDE. I GOT THE LIGHT FROM A FRIEND AS A GIFT TO ADD TO MY BUILD. BUT SADLY A MONTH LATER MY FRIEND DIED IN A CAR WRECK.  SO SINCE THAT DREDFULL DAY IVE KEPT IT AS A MOMORY PEICE. THIS WEEKS THE FIRST TIME IVE TOOKING IT OUT SINCE THAT DAY.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Sep 6 2009, 05:44 PM~14998153
> *HERES THE INSIDE.  I GOT THE LIGHT FROM A FRIEND AS A GIFT TO ADD TO MY BUILD. BUT SADLY A MONTH LATER MY FRIEND DIED IN A CAR WRECK.   SO SINCE THAT DREDFULL DAY IVE KEPT IT AS A MOMORY PEICE. THIS WEEKS THE FIRST TIME IVE TOOKING IT OUT SINCE THAT DAY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nothing special, sorry.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 6 2009, 07:41 PM~14999072
> *Nothing special, sorry.
> *


its ok just asking. :biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 5 2009, 05:01 PM~14990549
> *#1, its not a Schwinn light. Is there one bulb in the light or two? If Im not mistaken, most of the Schwinn lights ran off of generators not batteries. Can you take some pics of the inside of the light?
> *


The Schwinn "Pumpkin" Headlight ran off 2 D batteries

:biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Sep 12 2009, 07:25 PM~15062759
> *The Schwinn "Pumpkin" Headlight ran off 2 D batteries
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


naw this only takes one d cell. its made in japan. i was just trying to get year and other info on it for show .


----------



## schwinn1966




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Sep 12 2009, 07:25 PM~15062759
> *The Schwinn "Pumpkin" Headlight ran off 2 D batteries
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


  I dont think I ever opened the one I sold you.


----------



## lowrivi1967

can anybody clue me on how to tell the years of a Schwinn


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by lowrivi1967_@Sep 13 2009, 02:04 PM~15066487
> *can anybody clue me on how to tell the years of a Schwinn
> *


http://atrujillo.com/Schwinn%20Stuff/Schwi...ate%20Codes.pdf

this is from the homie anthony(schwinn1966)


----------



## lowrivi1967

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Sep 13 2009, 11:10 AM~15066520
> *http://atrujillo.com/Schwinn%20Stuff/Schwi...ate%20Codes.pdf
> 
> this is from the homie anthony(schwinn1966)
> *


Gracias ON_DA_LOW,but it comes up "page not found"?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by lowrivi1967_@Sep 13 2009, 01:40 PM~15066727
> *Gracias ON_DA_LOW,but it comes up "page not found"?
> *


google "schwinn serial numbers"


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Sep 12 2009, 07:51 PM~15062939
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Sep 12 2009, 08:30 PM~15062790
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this is a very rare piece. made in the late 30's :0


----------



## lowrivi1967

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 13 2009, 11:44 AM~15066748
> *google "schwinn serial numbers"
> *


thanks!!!!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by lowrivi1967_@Sep 13 2009, 11:04 AM~15066487
> *can anybody clue me on how to tell the years of a Schwinn
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=9174

Click and scroll down


----------



## elspock84

just picked up these 2 female frames 1974 and 1975 for 40 bucks


----------



## 817Lowrider

:angry:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 15 2009, 04:49 PM~15090260
> *:angry:
> *


Don't hate appreciate! Plus if u want one ill sell u one  gotta love eBay


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Sep 16 2009, 12:32 AM~15095008
> *Don't hate appreciate! Plus if u want one ill sell u one  gotta love eBay
> *


No sir.
I had to step way from buying up schwinns. Hell I might sell my 16


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 15 2009, 10:34 PM~15095019
> *No sir.
> I had to step way from buying up schwinns. Hell I might sell my 16
> *


let me know if your interested in trading for you know what.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 16 2009, 12:46 AM~15095132
> *let me know if your interested in trading for you know what.
> *


No I dont??? PM ME.


----------



## BASH3R




----------



## BASH3R




----------



## BASH3R




----------



## BASH3R




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Sep 16 2009, 06:31 PM~15102320
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 15 2009, 11:46 PM~15095132
> *let me know if your interested in trading for you know what.
> *


SEXUAL FAVORS :dunno:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Sep 16 2009, 07:30 PM~15102308
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  beaautifullll


----------



## rodriguezmodels

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Sep 16 2009, 06:30 PM~15102308
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


r u selling the 16 inch schwinn speedometer if so how much?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 17 2009, 09:28 AM~15107538
> *SEXUAL FAVORS  :dunno:
> *


Art already claimed all of that.


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 17 2009, 09:28 AM~15107538
> *SEXUAL FAVORS  :dunno:
> *


wow didnt know u roll like that :0


----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84

i also found this out by a dumpster. been looking for one so i can chop off da rear section of the frame. :thumbsup: this should make a nice lil project.


----------



## 19jaquez84




----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

> _Originally posted by 19jaquez84_@Sep 23 2009, 02:36 PM~15166391
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## cwplanet

TTT


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

check this out an schwinn from DELUXE CAR N BIKE CLUB.


----------



## 68 CHEVY

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Sep 4 2009, 05:06 PM~14983424
> *ya it dont matter what do youhave or do no anyony that has one has to be all og for sale or trade
> *


you still lookin for one all og how much you tryin to spend


----------



## gmsupreme

> _Originally posted by gmsupreme_@May 14 2009, 09:08 PM~13892379
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Still for sale......


----------



## DVS

I just got my October 1975 frame. How do I findo out what model it was? Thinking about doing this one as an Original since it was built the same month and year I was born. :biggrin:


----------



## cwplanet

TTT for Schwinns :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

can anyone tell me were i can get the bolts that hold the badge onto the neck tube.?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Oct 19 2009, 08:32 PM~15407672
> *can anyone tell me were i can get the bolts that hold the badge onto the neck tube.?
> *


You mean the screws that hold the badge on the head tube?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Oct 13 2009, 05:53 PM~15346812
> *I just got my October 1975 frame. How do I findo out what model it was? Thinking about doing this one as an Original since it was built the same month and year I was born.  :biggrin:
> *


That might be really hard to do. We can try to guess by what the original color is and go off that. It helps that you know the year but do you have any other parts that came with the frame like the seat or rims or anything like that?


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 19 2009, 09:03 PM~15408034
> *You mean the screws that hold the badge on the head tube?
> *



yea. you know were i can find some?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Oct 19 2009, 09:22 PM~15408287
> *yea. you know were i can find some?
> *


They dont make them anymore.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 19 2009, 09:29 PM~15408403
> *They dont make them anymore.
> *


oh. :0 well how can i mount the badge?


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Oct 19 2009, 08:31 PM~15408440
> *oh. :0  well how can i mount the badge?
> *


use the lil screws from a remote or cd player


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Oct 19 2009, 11:31 PM~15408440
> *oh. :0  well how can i mount the badge?
> *


I use double sided tape.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

:tears:


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 24 2009, 04:48 PM~15455875
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :tears:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## mr.casper

:uh:


----------



## mr.casper

can any one tell me how much would a 26`gril frame schwinn go 4? all original some rust


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Oct 24 2009, 08:01 PM~15455981
> *can any one tell me how much would a 26`gril frame schwinn go 4? all original some rust
> *


POST PICS CAUSE SOME GO FOR LESS THAN 200


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Oct 24 2009, 05:14 PM~15456070
> *POST PICS CAUSE SOME GO FOR LESS THAN 200
> *


ima take some this week its cuz the route i do there like 5-6 schwinn lined up in a garage of retirment apartments n they just there...ima try to get em the seat looks clean ass shit thou!


----------



## LowRider_69

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 24 2009, 03:48 PM~15455875
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :tears:
> *


 :0 DAM


----------



## 817Lowrider

What happen there?


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY




----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 25 2009, 04:39 PM~15462287
> *What happen there?
> *


It was the one I welded on those handlebars but I had to cut it off.


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 10 2007, 11:38 PM~7879670
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Oct 25 2009, 05:25 PM~15462598
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


niiiice


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 25 2009, 08:45 PM~15463150
> *It was the one I welded on those handlebars but I had to cut it off.
> *


o yeah


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 25 2009, 11:17 PM~15465566
> *niiiice
> *


Getting a total different look.


----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Sep 16 2009, 06:30 PM~15102308
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


call me want to sell it or trade ?


----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Sep 16 2009, 06:31 PM~15102320
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is that a 24 inch i want it and the keychain text me


----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Sep 12 2009, 07:30 PM~15062790
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice fender bomb want to sell it?


----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Aug 28 2009, 03:48 PM~14913278
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you want to sell it


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Oct 26 2009, 03:51 PM~15471541
> *nice fender bomb want to sell it?
> *


Make Offer :biggrin:


----------



## gmsupreme

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Sep 12 2009, 06:30 PM~15062790
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 uffin: Nice
Any parts for sale ? Looking for a pair of thin truss rods for a springer.


----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Oct 26 2009, 05:24 PM~15473273
> *Make Offer :biggrin:
> *


tempting, what bike is it on ?


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Oct 28 2009, 05:47 PM~15495918
> *tempting, what bike is it on ?
> *











:biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966

:biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Oct 28 2009, 04:50 PM~15495944
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


dam you suck i want it dammmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Oct 28 2009, 06:50 PM~15495944
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


that bitch is esssspeennnnsive!


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 28 2009, 09:38 PM~15496985
> *that bitch is esssspeennnnsive!
> *


x2 :0


----------



## POISON 831

posting up these pics for the homie... mexicas private collection :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

DAYMN!!! :0


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Oct 28 2009, 09:44 PM~15497069
> *posting up these pics for the homie... mexicas private collection  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Oct 28 2009, 04:50 PM~15495944
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


OH WOW. THAT THING IS SMALL.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 24 2009, 03:48 PM~15455875
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :tears:
> *


lol sorry raul!!!!!!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Oct 24 2009, 03:59 PM~15455960
> *:twak:
> *


my bad bro i made him do it!!!!!!


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Oct 29 2009, 01:44 AM~15501122
> *my bad bro i made him do it!!!!!!
> *


lol its all good give me a call when ur ready


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Oct 29 2009, 07:56 AM~15502898
> *lol its all good give me a call when ur ready
> *


----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Oct 28 2009, 06:44 PM~15497069
> *posting up these pics for the homie... mexicas private collection  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


My small collection still working on it


----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 28 2009, 06:38 PM~15496985
> *that bitch is esssspeennnnsive!
> *


i seen them go for 150 -350 per war 1940 bikes only very nice item


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Oct 29 2009, 05:09 PM~15506790
> *i seen them go for 150 -350 per war 1940 bikes  only very nice item
> *


let me know if u see one for $150


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

is it posible to take the kick stand off without cutting it off?


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Oct 29 2009, 10:56 PM~15509236
> *is it posible to take the kick stand off without cutting it off?
> *


yeah theres a small pin holding it from the bottom with some pliers push the kick stand and remove pin the kick stand will come off
hope this helps


----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Oct 29 2009, 07:09 PM~15508657
> *let me know if u see one for $150
> *


ok


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Oct 29 2009, 07:59 PM~15509276
> *yeah theres a small pin holding it from the bottom with some pliers push the kick stand and remove pin the kick stand will come off
> hope this helps
> *


yea . it will take some work. but with some help from a friend and some elbow grease it should come off. :biggrin: thanks ill put some pics up when its off.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

got it off in less then a minut. :cheesy:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Oct 29 2009, 02:38 AM~15501112
> *OH WOW. THAT THING IS SMALL.
> *


THATS WHAT SHE SAID :biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## 817Lowrider

Nice Ad.


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 31 2009, 10:33 PM~15526195
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Oct 28 2009, 05:44 PM~15497069
> *posting up these pics for the homie... mexicas private collection  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice....


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez

TTT


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Sep 16 2009, 05:31 PM~15102320
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## schwinn1966

:biggrin:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Nov 20 2009, 06:33 PM~15729949
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


nice :cheesy:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

*JUST GOT THIS SCHWINN PIXIE FROM CRAIGSLIST $40 BUCKS SCHWINN TRAININ WHEELS *  :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## Meeba

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Nov 21 2009, 01:22 PM~15737543
> *JUST GOT THIS SCHWINN PIXIE FROM CRAIGSLIST  $40 BUCKS  SCHWINN TRAININ WHEELS   :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


good find homie. just found a typhoon 20 inch for 25 bucks, 67 i think. craigslist find


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Oct 19 2009, 10:31 PM~15408440
> *oh. :0  well how can i mount the badge?
> *


the screws from a cassette tape are the same


----------



## 19jaquez84

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Nov 21 2009, 10:22 AM~15737543
> *JUST GOT THIS SCHWINN PIXIE FROM CRAIGSLIST  $40 BUCKS  SCHWINN TRAININ WHEELS   :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That pixie is nice . Is that a cruiser in the back , do you have more pix of it?


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by 19jaquez84_@Nov 21 2009, 02:26 PM~15737898
> *That pixie is nice . Is that a cruiser in the back , do you have more pix of it?
> *


BLUE OR BLACK ONE


----------



## schwinn1964

*1964 schwinn project







*


----------



## rhr26

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Nov 21 2009, 12:22 PM~15737543
> *JUST GOT THIS SCHWINN PIXIE FROM CRAIGSLIST  $40 BUCKS  SCHWINN TRAININ WHEELS   :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I got one of those from the flea market for 25 bucks!!


----------



## Meeba

picked this up for 25 bucks.


----------



## 26jd

i found a schwinn breeze in the flea market for 50 dollors.he said it was a 72 or 62 year.is it worth it.


----------



## 817Lowrider

worth what you pay.


----------



## 26jd

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 21 2009, 07:12 PM~15740408
> *worth what you pay.
> *


yeahh is it worth 50 bucks


----------



## 19jaquez84

> _Originally posted by 26jd_@Nov 21 2009, 06:51 PM~15740708
> *yeahh is it worth 50 bucks
> *


Depends on what condition it is


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

*SCHWINN*


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Nov 22 2009, 06:28 AM~15743480
> *SCHWINN
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

repost?


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 28 2009, 08:15 PM~15807701
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> repost?
> *


damn i want those rims


----------



## 817Lowrider

I want that whole bike. LOL


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 28 2009, 06:24 PM~15807745
> *I want that whole bike. LOL
> *


It is awfully nice.


----------



## schwinn1966




----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Nov 30 2009, 11:47 PM~15828483
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 28 2009, 07:15 PM~15807701
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> repost?
> *


NICE BIKE 

WACK SONG


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Nov 30 2009, 10:47 PM~15828483
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Dec 1 2009, 11:04 AM~15833762
> *NICE BIKE
> 
> WACK SONG
> *


x222


----------



## oldsoul

help brothers,i need to know the year and make of my schwinn,the serial # is h812672,thank you,any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Meeba

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Nov 30 2009, 11:47 PM~15828483
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Holy chit that is one beautiful bike right there. :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Sep 16 2009, 07:33 PM~15102331
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Where can I get one of these?


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Nov 14 2007, 05:56 PM~9228792
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Never seen this before. Whats the info on this?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 2 2009, 10:26 AM~15844113
> *Never seen this before. Whats the info on this?
> *


custom made I bet.


----------



## Meeba

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 2 2009, 11:26 AM~15844113
> *Never seen this before. Whats the info on this?
> *


you can buy the motor kit and put it in any bike you want. around my way they sell for about 150 on craigslist


----------



## littlerascle59

july 1974







april 1977







aug 1967







dec 1968
Just bought all four of these schwinns from a fellow LIL'er just a moment ago. They will be future rides also. :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 2 2009, 01:19 PM~15846398
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aug 1967
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dec 1968
> Just bought all four of these schwinns from a fellow LIL'er just a moment ago. They will be future rides also. :cheesy:
> *


couple jr frames nice


----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Oct 28 2009, 06:44 PM~15497069
> *posting up these pics for the homie... mexicas private collection  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 SELLING SOME OF MY COLLECTION LIGHTS SPEEDOS ACCESORIES ECT. HURRY BEFORE I CHANGE MY MIND  626-384-1917


----------



## elspock84

some one shoot me a price for these. i wanted 30 so make me an offer
CRANK AND BOTTOM SET OFF A 20IN SCHWINN


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS




----------



## Kidblack

november 1973


----------



## lowrider-420




----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 2 2009, 01:47 PM~15846747
> *couple jr frames nice
> *


How can you tell?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 22 2009, 12:45 PM~16058130
> *How can you tell?
> *


put them side by side. Jr's up back bars have more of a slant. They are also shorter.


----------



## Reynaldo866

i selling a 1965 Schwinn Typhoon for a friend of mine 
24" Frame,
fork, 
sprocket,
chain and 
chainguard
pm me your offers


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Dec 22 2009, 02:35 PM~16059072
> *i selling a 1965 Schwinn Typhoon for a friend of mine
> 24" Frame,
> fork,
> sprocket,
> chain and
> chainguard
> pm me your offers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what you guys really dont want this i thought someone would jump on it real quick

why not :dunno:


----------



## 19stratus97

because its not that big of a deal...its just a 24" typhoon. I had mine up for sale a while back with a decent looking paint job(in my opinion at least) and didnt receive many offers...


----------



## 19jaquez84

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Dec 23 2009, 09:11 AM~16067302
> *what you guys really dont want this i thought someone would jump on it real quick
> 
> why not  :dunno:
> *


I would buy it if you were in the L.A area. It might help if you would post a price.


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by 19stratus97_@Dec 23 2009, 07:46 PM~16072184
> *because its not that big of a deal...its just a 24" typhoon. I had mine up for sale a while back with a decent looking paint job(in my opinion at least) and didnt receive many offers...
> *


damn really how much was you tryin to get for it


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by 19jaquez84_@Dec 23 2009, 08:18 PM~16072508
> *I would buy it if you were in the L.A area.  It might help if you would post a price.
> *


i can ship it


----------



## 19stratus97

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Dec 24 2009, 08:08 AM~16076541
> *damn really how much was you tryin to get for it
> *


i think i eventually got the asking price to like $75 shipped or some bullshit....consider the fact that it would cost me at least $15-$20 to ship that....


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by 19stratus97_@Dec 24 2009, 07:56 PM~16082265
> *i think i eventually got the asking price to like $75 shipped or some bullshit....consider the fact that it would cost me at least $15-$20 to ship that....
> *


well if i could get 50 i think i would be happy what do you think its worth


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

how can you tell if handle bars are schwinn or fake?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Dec 25 2009, 08:50 PM~16090065
> *how can you tell if handle bars are schwinn or fake?
> *


they will be stamped schwinn


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 25 2009, 07:53 PM~16090083
> *they will be stamped schwinn
> *


on the part where the goose neck goes.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 25 2009, 09:16 PM~16090246
> *on the part where the goose neck goes.
> *


yes sir.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Dec 25 2009, 08:16 PM~16090246-->
> 
> 
> 
> on the part where the goose neck goes.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Artistics.TX_@Dec 25 2009, 08:28 PM~16090301
> *yes sir.
> *


  

cuz i have some. but wasent sure if they wer or not cuz the center was a bit stripped.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

I took some pics of this book. Just for the hell of it.


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

*FROM LUXURIOUS CAR CLUB*


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## BASH3R

can anyone tell me the info on white fsce speedos?


----------



## BASH3R

posting for the homie noah "mexica"
blue pits for sale or trade for a nice schwinn bike of the equal value
male is 2 months and female is 3 months 
300 each or the pair for 500
pm him or call him (562)3841917


----------



## 817Lowrider

Gooseneck Asking 20 shipped PayPal Only


----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jan 4 2010, 05:37 PM~16182606
> *posting for the homie noah "mexica"
> blue pits for sale or trade for a nice schwinn bike of the equal value
> male is 2 months and female is 3 months
> 300 each or the pair for 500
> pm him or call him (626)384-1917
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats right for sale or trade for a schwinn bike or trike pure all bule bully pits 626-384-1917


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 4 2010, 08:08 PM~16184686
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gooseneck Asking 20 shipped PayPal Only
> *


Damn thats a nice headset (and gooseneck too..)


----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 26 2009, 04:54 PM~16095609
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what book is that its a bad ass book lots of info


----------



## MEXICA

for sale or trade a set of 12 schwinn fenders with breces 40 626-384-1917 noah


----------



## Brainchopper

The story of the *Schwinn StingRay 1963*, with rare photos :wow: : If you dare

http://bikerodnkustom5.homestead.com/brain...63_muscle2.html

Brainchopper


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 26 2009, 03:40 PM~16095501
> *I took some pics of this book. Just for the hell of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


where did you get that?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Jan 12 2010, 10:48 PM~16274035
> *where did you get that?
> *


Its my friends book. Its out of print now.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Jan 8 2010, 09:50 PM~16231990
> *for sale or trade a set of 12 schwinn fenders with breces 40 626-384-1917 noah
> *












This one.


----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 12 2010, 11:02 PM~16274213
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one.
> *


cool thanks


----------



## MEXICA

> :0
Click to expand...


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

CAN SOMEBODY HELP ME OUT. MY FRAME NUMBER IS H940200756  :dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jan 16 2010, 08:46 PM~16312916
> *CAN SOMEBODY HELP ME OUT. MY FRAME NUMBER IS H940200756    :dunno:
> *


Too many numbers. Theres no way the second digit can be a 9.


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 16 2010, 11:40 PM~16313821
> *Too many numbers. Theres no way the second digit can be a 9.
> *


x2


----------



## 817Lowrider

http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/bik/1560370425.html


----------



## 817Lowrider

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/bik/1558561071.html


----------



## 817Lowrider

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/bik/1556838839.html


----------



## 817Lowrider

http://dallas.craigslist.org/ndf/bik/1555966967.html


----------



## 817Lowrider

http://dallas.craigslist.org/sdf/bik/1549002641.html


----------



## noe_from_texas

2 Members: noe_from_texas, 817Lowrider

is that you juan gotti?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jan 20 2010, 01:00 PM~16351696
> *2 Members: noe_from_texas, 817Lowrider
> 
> is that you juan gotti?
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## noe_from_texas

what happened to you other name?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jan 20 2010, 01:08 PM~16351769
> *what happened to you other name?
> *


I dont know


----------



## noe_from_texas

did u get banned or something?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jan 20 2010, 01:11 PM~16351796
> *did u get banned or something?
> *


no. I changed it


----------



## 19jaquez84

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 16 2010, 09:40 PM~16313821
> *Too many numbers. Theres no way the second digit can be a 9.
> *


The 2nd character could be a nine if it is an earlier frame, but you are right that it has too many numbers


----------



## Reverend Hearse

anybody can do anything with these numbers? D410109 , at least thats what i think it said, im not chipping the paint back off, im going on memory here.....


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 20 2010, 05:16 PM~16354034
> *anybody can do anything with these numbers? D410109 , at least thats what i think it said, im not chipping the paint back off, im going on memory here.....
> *


( 1964 ) I think


----------



## 26jd

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 20 2010, 07:51 PM~16356957
> *( 1964 ) I think
> *


how can you find out the year???


----------



## 19jaquez84

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 20 2010, 06:51 PM~16356957
> *( 1964 ) I think
> *


Yeah its april 1964


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 26jd_@Jan 20 2010, 07:53 PM~16357003
> *how can you find out the year???
> *


New numbering system: First letter is the month; first digit is the year. D836694 = April 1958 
1959 - A900000… 
1960 - A000000… 
1961 - A100000… 
1962 - A200000… 
1963 - A300000… 
1964 - A400000… 
New numbering system: First letter = month; second letter = year. I and O skipped to avoid confusion with one and zero. 1965 - AA00000… 
1966 -AB00000… 
1967 -AC00000… 
1968 - AD00000… 
1969 -AE00000… 
1970 - AF00000… 
1971 - AG00000… 
1972 - AH00000… 
1973 - AJ00000… 
1974 - AK00000… 
1975 - AL00000… 
1976 - AM00000… 
1977 - AN00000… 
1978 - AP00000… 
1979 - AQ00000… 
1980 - AR00000… 
1981 - AS00000… 
1982 - AT00000…

First Letter is the month.
A - January 
B - February 
C - March 
D - April
E - May
F - June
G -July
H - August
J - September 
K - October
L - November 
M - December


April 1964.


----------



## 26jd

ohhh thaks dawg


----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jan 4 2010, 05:37 PM~16182606
> *posting for the homie noah "mexica"
> blue pits for sale or trade for a nice schwinn bike of the equal value
> male is 2 months and female is 3 months
> 300 each or the pair for 500
> pm him or call him (562)3841917
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


STILL FOR SALE THE FEMALE PUP ONLY ONE ON THE RIGHT OR TRADE FOR A SHWINN BIKE OR ????


----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 2 2009, 07:06 AM~15843100
> *Where can I get one of these?
> *


VINTIAGE BICYCLES LINDA 714-512-9111 SHES NOT CHEAP BUT SHES HAS EVERYTHING


----------



## Reverend Hearse

good shit thanks, I looked at the numbers several years ago, but the bikestore couldn't tell me
much more than that is was a schwinn, which I already knew.I just happened to remember what they were......



> _Originally posted by 19jaquez84+Jan 20 2010, 07:54 PM~16357020-->
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah its april 1964
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-socios b.c. prez_@Jan 20 2010, 07:55 PM~16357030
> *New numbering system: First letter is the month; first digit is the year. D836694 = April 1958
> 1959 - A900000…
> 1960 - A000000…
> 1961 - A100000…
> 1962 - A200000…
> 1963 - A300000…
> 1964 - A400000…
> New numbering system: First letter = month; second letter = year. I and O skipped to avoid confusion with one and zero. 1965 - AA00000…
> 1966 -AB00000…
> 1967 -AC00000…
> 1968 - AD00000…
> 1969 -AE00000…
> 1970 - AF00000…
> 1971 - AG00000…
> 1972 - AH00000…
> 1973 - AJ00000…
> 1974 - AK00000…
> 1975 - AL00000…
> 1976 - AM00000…
> 1977 - AN00000…
> 1978 - AP00000…
> 1979 - AQ00000…
> 1980 - AR00000…
> 1981 - AS00000…
> 1982 - AT00000…
> 
> First Letter is the month.
> A - January
> B - February
> C - March
> D - April
> E - May
> F - June
> G -July
> H - August
> J - September
> K - October
> L - November
> M - December
> April 1964.
> *


----------



## ivan619

anything for sale???? :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by ivan619_@Jan 21 2010, 12:48 AM~16360689
> *anything for sale???? :biggrin:
> *


What are you looking for? OG parts or frames?


----------



## 26jd

is this a real schwinn???
http://orlando.craigslist.org/bik/1565029800.html


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by 26jd_@Jan 25 2010, 05:39 PM~16406903
> *is this a real schwinn???
> http://orlando.craigslist.org/bik/1565029800.html
> *


HELL'S FUCKING NO 

CHINA FRAME


----------



## 26jd

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Jan 25 2010, 03:46 PM~16406959
> *HELL'S FUCKING NO
> 
> CHINA  FRAME
> *


the guy said he had a guy look at n said it was a schwinn.i was like wtf


----------



## Lu Daddy

I got lotz of old schwinnz 4sale & other old bikes from 1930's on up 1 72' slick chick a 69' fairlady 1 trike from 1950 another from early 60's plus little trikes from da 60's 70's * 1 indian mohawk bike wit original tank rare only feww ever made & 2 western flyerz wit original auto rubber tires plus a huge list of other schwinns like apple krate lemon peeler orange krate ghost krate lil tiger check me out on facebook.com/luis hottenstein or myspace.com/ludaddy or myspace.com/lowriderconnection or hit me up 484 553 5816


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 26jd_@Jan 25 2010, 03:39 PM~16406903
> *is this a real schwinn???
> http://orlando.craigslist.org/bik/1565029800.html
> *


Not a Schwinn.


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by 26jd_@Jan 25 2010, 04:39 PM~16406903
> *is this a real schwinn???
> http://orlando.craigslist.org/bik/1565029800.html
> *


 :nono: :no: :no:


----------



## 916_king




----------



## elspock84

picked this bantam frame up for cheap last week always wanted to one just to hook up. i think they are some pretty cool frames.


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 1 2010, 10:30 AM~16475851
> *picked this bantam frame up for cheap last week always wanted to one just to hook up. i think they are some pretty cool frames.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice im still lookin for the top bar in red


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

New numbering system: First letter is the month; first digit is the year. D836694 = April 1958 
1959 - A900000… 
1960 - A000000… 
1961 - A100000… 
1962 - A200000… 
1963 - A300000… 
1964 - A400000… 
New numbering system: First letter = month; second letter = year. I and O skipped to avoid confusion with one and zero. 1965 - AA00000… 
1966 -AB00000… 
1967 -AC00000… 
1968 - AD00000… 
1969 -AE00000… 
1970 - AF00000… 
1971 - AG00000… 
1972 - AH00000… 
1973 - AJ00000… 
1974 - AK00000… 
1975 - AL00000… 
1976 - AM00000… 
1977 - AN00000… 
1978 - AP00000… 
1979 - AQ00000… 
1980 - AR00000… 
1981 - AS00000… 
1982 - AT00000…

First Letter is the month.
A - January 
B - February 
C - March 
D - April
E - May
F - June
G -July
H - August
J - September 
K - October
L - November 
M - December
April 1964.
[/quote]
H97010430 this is the number on this silver frame my homie is fixing up for my lady. it aint schwinn but seeing it has a 9 as a second didgit thought id see what you think.


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by lowrider-420_@Dec 22 2009, 12:30 AM~16054476
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


where cn i get one of these from i need a new one


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jan 16 2010, 08:46 PM~16312916
> *CAN SOMEBODY HELP ME OUT. MY FRAME NUMBER IS H97010430 ........ :happysad:*


----------



## 26jd

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Feb 2 2010, 06:24 PM~16492542
> *hey sal we both stuck.
> 
> heres bellz frame number........H97010430 ........ :happysad:
> *


ITS A YEAR 1959 AUGUST


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> New numbering system: First letter is the month; first digit is the year. D836694 = April 1958
> 1959 - A900000…
> 1960 - A000000…
> 1961 - A100000…
> 1962 - A200000…
> 1963 - A300000…
> 1964 - A400000…
> New numbering system: First letter = month; second letter = year. I and O skipped to avoid confusion with one and zero. 1965 - AA00000…
> 1966 -AB00000…
> 1967 -AC00000…
> 1968 - AD00000…
> 1969 -AE00000…
> 1970 - AF00000…
> 1971 - AG00000…
> 1972 - AH00000…
> 1973 - AJ00000…
> 1974 - AK00000…
> 1975 - AL00000…
> 1976 - AM00000…
> 1977 - AN00000…
> 1978 - AP00000…
> 1979 - AQ00000…
> 1980 - AR00000…
> 1981 - AS00000…
> 1982 - AT00000…
> 
> First Letter is the month.
> A - January
> B - February
> C - March
> D - April
> E - May
> F - June
> G -July
> H - August
> J - September
> K - October
> L - November
> M - December
> April 1964.


H97010430 this is the number on this silver frame my homie is fixing up for my lady. * it aint schwinn* but seeing it has a 9 as a second didgit thought id see what you think.
[/quote]
This list isnt for any other frames so your out of luck.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by chaos91+Feb 2 2010, 06:24 PM~16492542-->
> 
> 
> 
> hey sal we both stuck.
> 
> heres bellz frame number........H97010430 ........ :happysad:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too many numbers. Its probably not a Schwinn frame either.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-26jd_@Feb 2 2010, 08:40 PM~16494220
> *ITS A YEAR 1959 AUGUST
> *


Wrong.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 2 2010, 08:46 PM~16494301
> *Too many numbers. Its probably not a Schwinn frame either.
> Wrong.
> *


could you take a guess on what it is? my thought was a 05-06 lowridr collection series.


----------



## sureñosbluez




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Feb 2 2010, 09:47 PM~16495024
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: nice. how much did that cost?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Feb 2 2010, 09:45 PM~16494999
> *could you take a guess on what it is?  my thought was a 05-06 lowridr collection series.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Its just a plain lowrider collection frame. No information is available on serial numbers for them. Meaning that there is no way to tell what year it is or anything.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Feb 2 2010, 10:45 PM~16494999
> *could you take a guess on what it is?  my thought was a 05-06 lowridr collection series.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how did you come to that conclusion bro?


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Feb 2 2010, 10:02 PM~16495176
> *how did you come to that conclusion bro?
> *


just a guess. more then likly wrong. my china frame looks the same as it just different skirts and color. mine is an 06.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Feb 2 2010, 11:44 PM~16495803
> *just a guess. more then likly wrong. my china frame looks the same as it just different skirts and color.  mine is an 06.
> *


I think that all the china frame are the same. but differ a bit for company to company


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Feb 2 2010, 10:48 PM~16495860
> *I think that all the china frame are the same. but differ a bit for company to company
> *


thats alright. ill just say 2006. i dont think the lrm staff will realy care being its just a frame not a schwinn.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Feb 2 2010, 11:59 PM~16496021
> *thats alright. ill  just say 2006. i dont think the lrm staff will realy care being its just a frame not a schwinn.
> *


I know the old school aztlans use to keep record.


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Feb 3 2010, 01:03 AM~16496060
> *I know the old school aztlans use to keep record.
> *


that was in the 90's


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA

hey, i got a ? are all schwinnn town and country 24" or is there a 20" too


----------



## 19stratus97

There were some 20" trikes made but I dont remember if they were called town and country though...


----------



## socios b.c. prez

I think all Town and Country trikes were 24".


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA

ok thank's gor your information about it helped me alot thanks


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA

if they are would it be possible if you can take of the two back rims and swap them out for a 20 in rims and same with front but then switch fork to a 20 bent fork would it all work out


----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by Lu Daddy_@Jan 25 2010, 06:35 PM~16408961
> *I got lotz of old schwinnz 4sale & other old bikes from 1930's on up 1 72' slick chick a 69' fairlady 1 trike from 1950 another from early 60's plus little trikes from da 60's 70's * 1 indian mohawk bike wit original tank rare only feww ever made & 2 western flyerz wit original auto rubber tires plus a huge list of other schwinns like apple krate lemon peeler orange krate ghost krate lil tiger check me out on facebook.com/luis hottenstein or myspace.com/ludaddy or myspace.com/lowriderconnection or hit me up 484 553 5816
> *


post some pics of what you got please


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Oct 28 2009, 06:44 PM~15497069
> *posting up these pics for the homie... mexicas private collection  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


still looking for asseories like this for sale so hit me up please :biggrin:


----------



## Lu Daddy

Ok homez yeah soon as I get over 2 da barn I c what I can find & post sum pics kind of hard though cuz im workin off my sidekick not computer so itz a lil hard but I should have em posted on myspace.com/lu daddy..............


----------



## BASH3R

posting for the homie noah, for sale 
















pm mexica or call him (562)3841917


----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Feb 9 2010, 09:34 PM~16567325
> *posting for the homie noah, for sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pm  mexica or call him (562)3841917
> *


this is my 1978 schwinn stingray 5 speed what do you guys think :biggrin: its all done, everything is all schwinn.


----------



## cwplanet

TTT for Schwinns


----------



## Meeba

> _Originally posted by 19stratus97_@Feb 8 2010, 09:22 PM~16553243
> *There were some 20" trikes made but I dont remember if they were called town and country though...
> *


Are these the ones you were talking about? I do not remember where i got the pics from, but I am looking to see if I can score on some of these.


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS




----------



## yOuNgWiCkS

i have no idea wat year my bike is. and the vin numbers were painted over so u kant see dem. wat should i do? :happysad:


----------



## 19jaquez84

Are you planning on repainting?


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS

i got these schwinn handle bars n gooseneck n i mite consider selling them but i was wondering how much they are really worth. :cheesy:


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS

> _Originally posted by 19jaquez84_@Feb 15 2010, 11:48 PM~16626024
> *Are you planning on repainting?
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by yOuNgWiCkS_@Feb 23 2010, 11:12 PM~16707141
> *i got these schwinn handle bars n gooseneck n i mite consider selling them but i was wondering how much they are really worth.  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


5 dollas shipped but im a nice guy ill give you 10 :biggrin:


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 23 2010, 09:56 PM~16707915
> *5 dollas shipped but im a nice guy ill give you 10  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 really?


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by yOuNgWiCkS_@Feb 23 2010, 11:57 PM~16707930
> *:0 really?
> *


yup cash money!!! in all singles just to make it look like a good wad of money


----------



## elspock84




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by yOuNgWiCkS_@Feb 24 2010, 01:57 AM~16707930
> *:0 really?
> *


i'll give you ten and a quarter :biggrin:


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 23 2010, 10:16 PM~16708163
> *i'll give you ten and a quarter :biggrin:
> *


oh man dats a good deal :0 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by yOuNgWiCkS_@Feb 23 2010, 09:12 PM~16707141
> *i got these schwinn handle bars n gooseneck n i mite consider selling them but i was wondering how much they are really worth.  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i'll give you 30 and i can pick it them up


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by Meeba_@Feb 13 2010, 03:48 PM~16603773
> *Are these the ones you were talking about? I do not remember where i got the pics from, but I am looking to see if I can score on some of these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


are those back rims 16"? :0 a 16" trike kit?


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Feb 23 2010, 10:40 PM~16708362
> *i'll give you 30 and i can pick it them up
> *


 :uh: :nono:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by yOuNgWiCkS_@Feb 23 2010, 11:12 PM~16707141
> *i got these schwinn handle bars n gooseneck n i mite consider selling them but i was wondering how much they are really worth.  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bout 30 bucks. real talk.


----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Feb 10 2010, 07:56 AM~16570627
> *this is my 1978 schwinn stingray 5 speed what do you guys think  :biggrin: its all done, everything is all schwinn.
> *


just added a sting ray rear fender on her still for sale if any ones interested pm me or text me 626 384-1917 no low ballers this is an all real restored schwinn :biggrin:


----------



## prieto

im be looking for original new tires that say schwinn. 20in for a trike,24 2wheeler and 26in trike anybody pm. thanks


----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Feb 9 2010, 09:34 PM~16567325
> *posting for the homie noah, for sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pm  mexica or call him (562)3841917
> *


1500


----------



## elspock84

my 1954 corvette i just picked up


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by yOuNgWiCkS+Feb 24 2010, 01:28 AM~16709086-->
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:  :nono:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-817Lowrider_@Feb 24 2010, 01:41 AM~16709107
> *bout 30 bucks. real talk.
> *


 :biggrin: so wut u say


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Mar 4 2010, 10:20 PM~16802237
> *:biggrin: so wut u say
> *



30 bucks for the schwinn handle bars n da gooseneck? :nosad:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by yOuNgWiCkS_@Mar 4 2010, 10:23 PM~16802272
> *30 bucks for the schwinn handle bars n da gooseneck?  :nosad:
> *


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Mar 4 2010, 10:34 PM~16802358
> *
> *


might consider trades


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by yOuNgWiCkS_@Mar 4 2010, 10:43 PM~16802430
> *might consider trades
> *


wut u need?


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Mar 4 2010, 11:07 PM~16802607
> *wut u need?
> *


Il trade u the handle bars for twisted handle bars


----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Feb 9 2010, 09:34 PM~16567325
> *posting for the homie noah, for sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pm  mexica or call him (562)3841917
> *


i have a rear schwinn silk tire 20"rear tire for 25 bucks


----------



## 19jaquez84

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 4 2010, 10:15 PM~16802189
> *my 1954 corvette i just picked up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  are you going to restore it or customize it


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by 19jaquez84_@Mar 5 2010, 11:53 AM~16805310
> *  are you going to restore it or customize it
> *


im thinking make it a rat rod. the patina on da paint looks awesome. some just gonna slap on my 72 spokes i got layin around and an old stingray seat i got laying around.


----------



## 78mc

Looking for two set of lil tiger/pixie grips. White. Maybe one set yellow? NOS


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Sep 22 2009, 12:58 PM~15153701
> *i also found this out by a dumpster. been looking for one so i can chop off da rear section of the frame. :thumbsup: this should make a nice lil project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i got one i'll sale it for $80.00 still clean


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Sep 22 2009, 01:58 PM~15153701
> *i also found this out by a dumpster. been looking for one so i can chop off da rear section of the frame. :thumbsup: this should make a nice lil project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hows this project comin along


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Mar 6 2010, 12:28 PM~16813347
> *hows this project comin along
> *


Not there yet. I'm just gonna cut off da rear section and weld it to a diffrent frame.


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 6 2010, 01:15 PM~16813578
> *Not there yet. I'm just gonna cut off da rear section and weld it to a diffrent frame.
> *


oh ok 
i have one but i almost feel too big for it 

keep us posted on it


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Mar 6 2010, 01:18 PM~16813588
> *oh ok
> i have one but i almost feel too big for it
> 
> keep us posted on it
> *


well how tall are 5'4"


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 6 2010, 10:00 PM~16816495
> *well how tall are 5'4"
> *


im like 5'5" 5'6"


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Mar 6 2010, 10:02 PM~16816508
> *im like 5'5" 5'6"
> *


thats y shit im 6'1" w my chucks and 6'4" wit my ho pumps :happysad:


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 6 2010, 10:05 PM~16816540
> *thats y shit im 6'1" w my chucks and 6'4" wit my ho pumps  :happysad:
> *


thats nothin my pumps are 6" with the fish tanks


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Mar 6 2010, 10:10 PM~16816579
> *thats nothin my pumps are 6" with the fish tanks
> *


wahahahahahah 




 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Meeba

I know it's a repop, but I think the pic came out good.


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Meeba_@Mar 7 2010, 07:45 PM~16823541
> *I know it's a repop, but I think the pic came out good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## chicaddi

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Mar 7 2010, 10:46 PM~16823550
> *nice
> *


x2


----------



## MissJuicyLucy

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 10 2007, 01:58 PM~7876816
> *Yep that's about worth it for those bikes.  I dont know why they're so expensive, I guess they're a rare type of Schwinn :dunno:  I know Schwinn1966 has one of those too.
> *



yes .. the runabout came out in 1968 and had its run until 1972... then once schwinn went broke it tried to make it a comeback.
its a folding bike with rare s7 16" wheels( forks have the caliper hole) .. front is a superior and the rear is even more rear slik tire... it has 3 speed hub and coaster brakes front and back... the 68 was the one that came with the stick shifter and those of course are more valuable.. 

nice lil bikes... and the color on them was not coppertone it only came in two colors ... campus green and brown ...


----------



## MissJuicyLucy

does anyone have an androck baseball bat holder??? 
im looking for one .. shoot me a msg.. loet me know if your willing to sell yours how much??? 

thanks!


----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by MissJuicyLucy_@Mar 9 2010, 06:52 PM~16843229
> *does anyone have an androck baseball bat holder???
> im looking for one .. shoot me a msg.. loet me know if your willing to sell yours how much???
> 
> thanks!
> *


good luck i only seen one on a black phantom and he wanted 2,000 for it with a old school glove


----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by MissJuicyLucy_@Mar 9 2010, 06:52 PM~16843229
> *does anyone have an androck baseball bat holder???
> im looking for one .. shoot me a msg.. loet me know if your willing to sell yours how much???
> 
> thanks!
> *


good luck i only seen one on a black phantom and he wanted 2,000 for it with a old school glove


----------



## MissJuicyLucy

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Mar 9 2010, 08:24 PM~16844356
> *good luck i only seen one on a black phantom and he wanted 2,000 for it with a old school glove
> *



in other words he didnt want to sell it ... to put 2000.00 price tag on it...
im so determined i WILL find it!! 

and just so you can see a 2nd one ill postit on here too :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by MissJuicyLucy_@Mar 9 2010, 08:27 PM~16844383
> *in other words he didnt want to sell it ... to put 2000.00 price tag on it...
> im so determined i WILL find it!!
> 
> and just so you can see a 2nd one ill postit on here too  :biggrin:
> *


GOOD LUCK


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by MissJuicyLucy_@Mar 9 2010, 08:49 PM~16843196
> *yes .. the runabout came out in 1968 and had its run until 1972... then once schwinn went broke it tried to make it a comeback.
> its a folding bike with rare s7 16" wheels( forks have the caliper hole) .. front is a superior and the rear is even more rear slik tire...  it has 3 speed hub and coaster brakes front and back... the 68 was the one that came with the stick shifter and those of course are more valuable..
> 
> nice lil bikes... and the color on them was not coppertone it only came in two colors ... campus green and brown ...
> *


that post was 3 years old :|


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 5 2010, 12:15 AM~16802189
> *my 1954 corvette i just picked up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


threw on some old schwinn handle bars , seat, tires,and an old bent fork


----------



## MEXICA

i have some shcwinn headlights for sale 80 bucks each and also a speedometer head only 60 have the headlight brackets for 10 each plus shipping or you can pick up pm me or call 626 384-1917 cell prices are frim


----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Mar 23 2010, 12:56 PM~16974584
> *i have some shcwinn headlights for sale 80 bucks each and also a speedometer head only 60 have the headlight brackets for 10 each plus shipping or you can pick up pm me or call 626 384-1917 cell  prices are frim
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## chinkaman

hey fellas i have a question,help please if u know..i have a 2001 schwinn cruiser ss and i am wondering if i can fit a phantom tank on there,yes or no??


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by chinkaman_@Mar 27 2010, 11:13 PM~17021262
> *hey fellas i have a question,help please if u know..i have a 2001 schwinn cruiser ss and i am wondering if i can fit a phantom tank on there,yes or no??
> *


Probably. There was a website I seen a years ago where they sold fiberglass versions of the metal tanks for those bikes but I dont remember what the site was called.


----------



## Raguness

Wasn't it called "fatboys" or something???


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Mar 28 2010, 04:54 PM~17025880
> *Wasn't it called "fatboys" or something???
> *


Your thinking of Fat Mark in LA. These other guys made repro's of og fenders and tanks.


----------



## chinkaman

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 28 2010, 09:16 AM~17022841
> *Probably. There was a website I seen a years ago where they sold fiberglass versions of the metal tanks for those bikes but I dont remember what the site was called.
> *


..thanx bro


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 20 2010, 08:55 PM~16357030
> *New numbering system: First letter is the month; first digit is the year. D836694 = April 1958
> 1959 - A900000…
> 1960 - A000000…
> 1961 - A100000…
> 1962 - A200000…
> 1963 - A300000…
> 1964 - A400000…
> New numbering system: First letter = month; second letter = year. I and O skipped to avoid confusion with one and zero. 1965 - AA00000…
> 1966 -AB00000…
> 1967 -AC00000…
> 1968 - AD00000…
> 1969 -AE00000…
> 1970 - AF00000…
> 1971 - AG00000…
> 1972 - AH00000…
> 1973 - AJ00000…
> 1974 - AK00000…
> 1975 - AL00000…
> 1976 - AM00000…
> 1977 - AN00000…
> 1978 - AP00000…
> 1979 - AQ00000…
> 1980 - AR00000…
> 1981 - AS00000…
> 1982 - AT00000…
> 
> First Letter is the month.
> A - January
> B - February
> C - March
> D - April
> E - May
> F - June
> G -July
> H - August
> J - September
> K - October
> L - November
> M - December
> April 1964.
> *


wut year is this N427609


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Mar 29 2010, 10:53 PM~17039979
> *wut year is this N427609
> *


1964 just like the one they sellin on ebay for 350 way to much money for that frame.


----------



## DUKES IE

I HAVE A TANDEM BIKE 26 INCH #EQ575297 CAN ANYBODY TELL ME WHAT YEAR IT IS ? IT LOOKS LIKE 50S OR 60S THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DUKES IE_@Mar 30 2010, 01:00 AM~17041163
> *I HAVE A TANDEM BIKE 26 INCH #EQ575297 CAN ANYBODY TELL ME WHAT YEAR IT IS ? IT LOOKS LIKE 50S OR 60S THANKS :biggrin:
> *


1979


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 29 2010, 11:01 PM~17040091
> *1964 just like the one they sellin on ebay for 350 way to much money for that frame.
> *


thank homie this one is my homie he picked it up for $3


----------



## MEXICA

i have schwinn headlights for sale pm me or check out on my topics prices very :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Mar 30 2010, 08:56 AM~17042595
> *thank homie this one is my homie he picked it up for $3
> *


THIS GUY HERE WANTS 350 CAUSE I GUESS ITS A VERY RARE PRODUCTION DATE. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Rare-1964-N4-Schwinn-S...=item2305ae9fc9


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS




----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 30 2010, 09:04 AM~17042652
> *THIS GUY HERE WANTS 350 CAUSE I GUESS ITS A VERY RARE PRODUCTION DATE.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Rare-1964-N4-Schwinn-S...=item2305ae9fc9
> *


damn my homie got a good deal then


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Mar 30 2010, 04:02 PM~17046205
> *damn my homie got a good deal then
> *


tell him ill give him 30 for it shipped :happysad:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

just finished building these matching Schwinns for me n my lady. Mine was a fleet and hers is a starlet. All OG minus fenders and tires :biggrin:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Apr 5 2010, 01:04 PM~17101201
> *just finished building these matching Schwinns for me n my lady. Mine was a fleet and hers is a starlet. All OG minus fenders and tires :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Apr 5 2010, 01:04 PM~17101201
> *just finished building these matching Schwinns for me n my lady. Mine was a fleet and hers is a starlet. All OG minus fenders and tires :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice! :biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS




----------



## mr.casper

can some tell me if 26in Schwinn worth any cash n like how much is in ok condition just lil cleaning up lmk ima have pics tomorrow! im picking up 2 26 in schwinn


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Apr 6 2010, 06:21 PM~17116176
> *can some tell me if 26in Schwinn worth any cash n like how much is in ok condition just lil cleaning up lmk ima have pics tomorrow! im picking up 2 26 in schwinn
> *


Unless its something really special, your probably not going to get more then $100 each.


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 30 2010, 04:19 PM~17046340
> *tell him ill give him 30 for it shipped  :happysad:
> *


I TRIED TO GET IT OFF OF HIM AND HE WOULDNT SELL IT :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 6 2010, 07:29 PM~17117005
> *Unless its something really special, your probably not going to get more then $100 each.
> *


ok thanks It aint special just grab em today 
one of em says* BJ GOODRICH BULIT BY SCHWINN *ON DA BADGE?
POST PICS MORROW!


----------



## syked1

Got a good deal on this up here in canada which is rare to find schwinns especially vintage up here

























[/quote]


----------



## mr.casper

can anyone tell me wat year are deez?
DG023053 24IN SCHWINN
B37682 26IN MIGHT BE THE WRONG # WHERE CAN I FIND THE SERIAL #? THIS ONE HAS EVERYTHING THAT SAY SCHWINN BUT THE KICK STAND IS NOT WELDED TO IT?????????


----------



## Reynaldo866

so 
E450597
is May 1964 :dunno:


----------



## viejitocencoast

> Got a good deal on this up here in canada which is rare to find schwinns especially vintage up here


[/quote]
r u gonna customize it


----------



## MEXICA




----------



## syked1

r u gonna customize it
[/quote]

nope i already have a custom girls frame "Bird on a Wire"


----------



## cybercholo

I'm looking for some sting ray handle bars


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Apr 8 2010, 04:10 PM~17135803
> *can anyone tell me wat year are deez?
> DG023053 24IN SCHWINN
> B37682  26IN MIGHT BE THE WRONG # WHERE CAN I FIND THE SERIAL #? THIS ONE HAS EVERYTHING THAT SAY SCHWINN BUT THE KICK STAND IS NOT WELDED TO IT?????????
> *


pics?


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 10 2010, 07:09 AM~17151432
> *pics?
> *


in a minute or 2!


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Apr 8 2010, 03:10 PM~17135803
> *can anyone tell me wat year are deez?
> DG023053 24IN SCHWINN
> B37682  26IN MIGHT BE THE WRONG # WHERE CAN I FIND THE SERIAL #? THIS ONE HAS EVERYTHING THAT SAY SCHWINN BUT THE KICK STAND IS NOT WELDED TO IT?????????*


the 26 inch sounds like a good one if u find the # !!


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS-ENEMY_@Apr 10 2010, 05:01 PM~17154134
> *the 26 inch sounds like a good one if u find the # !!
> *


WHERE CAN I FIND IT?
I TOOK SOME PICS BUT MY CAMERA WENT DEAD 
IM CHARGING IT NOW SO ILL POST PICS!


----------



## mr.casper

here are the pics is it a schwinn????? n how much wpuld it go for?


----------



## GM RIDER

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Apr 5 2010, 12:04 PM~17101201
> *just finished building these matching Schwinns for me n my lady. Mine was a fleet and hers is a starlet. All OG minus fenders and tires :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  
:thumbsup:


----------



## GM RIDER

confused: Anybody know why my Schwinn springer forks dont fit my cruiser? I bought them on ebay for a 26 inch cruiser and they told me they were universal for ALL Scwinn beach cruisers. :banghead: :dunno:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by GM RIDER_@Apr 12 2010, 09:33 PM~17173419
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> confused: Anybody know why my Schwinn springer forks dont fit my cruiser?  I bought them on ebay for a 26 inch cruiser and they told me they were universal for ALL Scwinn beach cruisers.  :banghead:  :dunno:
> *


you probably need a longer steering (t) tube bro 
hey make different sizes so the bearings/headset can screw on! is that the problem ?


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

a longer one of these should do the trick


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by GM RIDER_@Apr 12 2010, 08:33 PM~17173419
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> confused: Anybody know why my Schwinn springer forks dont fit my cruiser?  I bought them on ebay for a 26 inch cruiser and they told me they were universal for ALL Scwinn beach cruisers.  :banghead:  :dunno:
> *


got a pic of the new fork?


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by GM RIDER_@Apr 12 2010, 08:33 PM~17173419
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> confused: Anybody know why my Schwinn springer forks dont fit my cruiser?  I bought them on ebay for a 26 inch cruiser and they told me they were universal for ALL Scwinn beach cruisers.  :banghead:  :dunno:
> *


maybe cause its one of them repo china frames??


----------



## cybercholo

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 12 2010, 06:37 PM~17173467
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a longer one of these should do the trick
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## cybercholo

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 12 2010, 06:54 PM~17173708
> *maybe cause its one of them repo china frames??
> *


Repos have shorter neck


----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Apr 13 2010, 11:57 AM~17179326
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thanks gil this is my all og 1978 stingray 5 speed delux its for sale with or with out accsesories


----------



## elspock84

got my mini scrambler in today :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## cybercholo

Looking for some sting ray handle bars :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cybercholo_@Apr 14 2010, 12:33 AM~17186962
> *Looking for some sting ray handle bars :biggrin:
> *


what kind of condition???


----------



## cybercholo

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 13 2010, 10:47 PM~17187023
> *what kind of condition???
> *


Don't matter


----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Apr 13 2010, 11:54 AM~17179301
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## GM RIDER

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ+Apr 12 2010, 07:36 PM~17173448-->
> 
> 
> 
> you probably need a longer steering (t) tube bro
> hey make different sizes so the bearings/headset can screw on! is that the problem ?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2010, 07:37 PM~17173467
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a longer one of these should do the trick
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You guys are right! I need at least that extra half inch. I need a longer one and also possibly the hardware to tighten it. Whose got one?
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@Apr 12 2010, 07:54 PM~17173708
> *maybe cause its one of them repo china frames??
> *


:0 I didnt know Schwinn made repo frames


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by GM RIDER_@Apr 14 2010, 05:12 PM~17193445
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are right!  I need at least that extra half inch.  I need a longer one and also possibly the hardware to tighten it.  Whose got one?
> :0 I didnt know Schwinn made repo frames
> *


that fork will work. take the parts off ur old fork. u need to use the race (tapered washer) thingy off the old fork put it on the new fork. that keeps the bearings in place. 

have fun!

post pics!

:biggrin:


----------



## GM RIDER

> :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## MEXICA

> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is this for sale ?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## schwinn1966

this one is mine and it is for sale










:biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms

TTMFT FOR THA SCHWINN'S......... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

for sale up in san fernando ca looking for serious offers


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@May 1 2010, 07:39 PM~17362193
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for sale up in san fernando ca looking for serious offers
> *



nice bike homie. :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

my new addition to da family. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 1 2010, 11:23 PM~17363372
> *my new addition to da family.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 2 2010, 12:25 AM~17363385
> *
> *


shit been looking to get one for yrs and in the last month ive gotten 2 :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms

TTT FOR THA SCHWINN'S.................. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## prieto

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Apr 19 2010, 01:40 PM~17238350
> *this one is mine and it is for sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


can u pm a price


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Apr 19 2010, 01:40 PM~17238350
> *this one is mine and it is for sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



HOW MUCH?


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@May 3 2010, 10:34 AM~17372762
> *HOW MUCH?
> *


$800


----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Apr 13 2010, 11:54 AM~17179301
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


to the top for the og


----------



## DUKES IE

whats up homie i have an other code. can u tell what year it is r48275 code ?location is at the end . where the rear tire mounts. thanks :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES IE

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Apr 8 2010, 02:10 PM~17135803
> *can anyone tell me wat year are deez?
> DG023053 24IN SCHWINN
> B37682  26IN MIGHT BE THE WRONG # WHERE CAN I FIND THE SERIAL #? THIS ONE HAS EVERYTHING THAT SAY SCHWINN BUT THE KICK STAND IS NOT WELDED TO IT?????????
> *


so what was the answer on the 26 inch bike is it a schwinn or not? just woundering about the kick stand


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DUKES IE_@May 7 2010, 12:16 AM~17416088
> *whats up homie i have an other code. can u tell what year it is r48275 code ?location is at the end . where the rear tire mounts. thanks :biggrin:
> *


1964


----------



## GM RIDER

> you probably need a longer steering (t) tube bro
> They make different sizes so the bearings/headset can screw on! is that the problem ?











a longer one of these should do the trick
[/quote]


> Repos have shorter neck



















 I think I got ripped off then. I need what you call a longer steering tube then :banghead: My old handle bars wont even fit then.









:angry: My old hardware is TOO big for the new steering tube slides straight down as you can see 










How it was coming around and chain guard off to color match the tank 










these may not be REAL Schwinn forks then :dunno:


----------



## schwinn1966

> a longer one of these should do the trick



















 I think I got ripped off then. I need what you call a longer steering tube then :banghead: My old handle bars wont even fit then.









:angry: My old hardware is TOO big for the new steering tube slides straight down as you can see 










How it was coming around and chain guard off to color match the tank 








these may not be REAL Schwinn forks then :dunno:
[/quote]


those forks look to be repops made in 07. Schwinn goosenecks were 21.1 mm the newer ones are 22.2 mm you will need to change out that headtube for a longer / bigger diameter one. look on ur gooseneck it should have the size (22.2 mm) ur bike is a newer schwinn so u will need the bigger one.

:biggrin:


----------



## viejitocencoast

so i got a 66 girls frame and a 78 boys and im looking 4 the ryt chainguards and decals , how do i figure out wat models they r ? thanks


----------



## viejitocencoast

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast_@May 7 2010, 10:49 AM~17419194
> *so i got a 66 girls frame and a 78 boys and im looking 4 the ryt chainguards and decals , how do i figure out wat models they r ? thanks
> *


any1 ???


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast_@May 7 2010, 10:49 AM~17419194
> *so i got a 66 girls frame and a 78 boys and im looking 4 the ryt chainguards and decals , how do i figure out wat models they r ? thanks
> *


pics? What were the original colors?


----------



## viejitocencoast

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 9 2010, 06:08 PM~17437076
> *pics? What were the original colors?
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast_@May 9 2010, 06:15 PM~17437129
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What are the original colors?


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@May 1 2010, 07:39 PM~17362193
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for sale up in san fernando ca looking for serious offers
> *


 :0


----------



## viejitocencoast

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 9 2010, 06:43 PM~17437328
> *What are the original colors?
> *


no idea they both hav been sanded down


----------



## syked1

:dunno: i beleive that would make you S.O.L. my friend sorry






:cheesy: 

:happysad: 


:wow: 










shit outta luck for those that never heard that one


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@May 1 2010, 11:39 PM~17362193
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for sale up in san fernando ca looking for serious offers
> *


DAMN HOW MUCH FOR THIS ONE


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@May 1 2010, 08:39 PM~17362193
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for sale up in san fernando ca looking for serious offers
> *


how much?? local pick up.


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 1 2010, 11:23 PM~17363372
> *my new addition to da family.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

if any1 has or sees a March 1979 schwinn 16" or 20" boys or maybe girls plz contact me


----------



## Meeba

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 12 2010, 08:54 PM~17470598
> *if any1 has or sees a March 1979 schwinn 16" or 20" boys or maybe girls plz contact me
> *


whole bike or just the frame? i can see what is in the barns and let you know by the weekend.


----------



## syked1

anything, not in a rush to find one, just would like to have one from my birth month/year


----------



## GM RIDER

> I think I got ripped off then. I need what you call a longer steering tube then :banghead: My old handle bars wont even fit then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :angry: My old hardware is TOO big for the new steering tube slides straight down as you can see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How it was coming around and chain guard off to color match the tank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these may not be REAL Schwinn forks then :dunno:


those forks look to be repops made in 07. Schwinn goosenecks were 21.1 mm the newer ones are 22.2 mm you will need to change out that headtube for a longer / bigger diameter one. look on ur gooseneck it should have the size (22.2 mm) ur bike is a newer schwinn so u will need the bigger one.

:biggrin:
[/quote]
 Upset over reality. Have to look for the longer springer forks then. I was SO close but I love my. Ride :happysad: Who knows how long before I find them and ride again


----------



## elspock84

stole this from the lowriding in japan thread bitch is bad fucking chinos!!


----------



## elspock84

my 2 mini scramblers


----------



## red chev

any of you guy's know what size a tube a 20 inch rim takes..i bought 2 different kinds and they are either to big or to small????


----------



## daddy o

heres one i just did, its off a 71'


----------



## elspock84

just got these 2 bikes off of craigslist. pixie and a 1962 schwinn 20 hollywood for 45 bucks :biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@May 1 2010, 07:39 PM~17362193
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for sale up in san fernando ca looking for serious offers
> *


sold!i have 2 more bikes for sale 1972 sting ray jr. yellow and a 1978 black schwinn tornado both bikes all og and in good condition.


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@May 27 2010, 08:39 PM~17626160
> *sold!i have 2 more bikes for sale 1972 sting ray jr. yellow and a 1978 black schwinn tornado both bikes all og  and in good condition.
> *


how much u sold it 4


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

150


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@May 27 2010, 10:22 PM~17627107
> *150
> *


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

:0


----------



## lesstime

SERIOUS INQUIRES ONLY 
THANK YOU NO TRADES 
UNLESS SCHWINN 12''LIL TIGERS :biggrin: 

k03367 oct 60?








kd07607oct 68?








et505005may 82?








dq556240 april 79








sears roenbuck








only numbers i can find is 743449 on top of seat post ???


----------



## lesstime

2 Members: socios b.c. prez, lesstime
:wave: :wave: hno:


----------



## gvsoriano

lookin for a 16" front fender and chain guard for a schwinn midget stingray and crank with sprocket for a pixie...let me knom, thanks...


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by daddy o_@May 18 2010, 11:37 AM~17527471
> *heres one i just did, its off a 71'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice... where's the rest of the bike?


----------



## noe_from_texas

TTT


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

FOR SALE


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS




----------



## syked1

any March 1979 in that lot of stuff?


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@May 31 2010, 07:07 PM~17657088
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: :0


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@May 31 2010, 05:06 PM~17657079
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FOR SALE
> *


red and yellow bikes sold black tornado $120


----------



## 19stratus97

can we get a better pic or larger pics please?


----------



## HOMEGROWN760

FOUND THE SERIAL NUMBERS ON THE FRONT OF MY FRAME NOW HOW IS IT I FIND OUT THE YEAR? IF POSSIBLE :dunno:


----------



## syked1

if its on the headtube its probably a 70's but check schwinn66 signature for the link to the serial number dater


----------



## HOMEGROWN760

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 1 2010, 11:43 PM~17671719
> *if its on the headtube its probably a 70's but check schwinn66 signature for the link to the serial number dater
> *


KEWL THNX


----------



## lucha_mike

Some of my schwinns. 67 midget, 68 runabout made into a mini 5 speed fenderless, 69 deluxe stingray, and a 24 inch schwinn trike.


----------



## Kidblack

anyone know where i can find a 71 stingray


----------



## furby714

how much you askin for the trike


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS




----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS




----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

SCHWINN PREDATOR OLD SCHOOL


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS




----------



## HOMEGROWN760




----------



## jose510ss

i need some help got a schwinn bike dont know the date i have the code number it was on front where the badge
BR578269


----------



## lesstime

post a pic


----------



## lesstime

New numbering system: First letter is the month; first digit is the year. D836694 = April 1958 
1959 - A900000… 
1960 - A000000… 
1961 - A100000… 
1962 - A200000… 
1963 - A300000… 
1964 - A400000… 
New numbering system: First letter = month; second letter = year. I and O skipped to avoid confusion with one and zero. 1965 - AA00000… 
1966 -AB00000… 
1967 -AC00000… 
1968 - AD00000… 
1969 -AE00000… 
1970 - AF00000… 
1971 - AG00000… 
1972 - AH00000… 
1973 - AJ00000… 
1974 - AK00000… 
1975 - AL00000… 
1976 - AM00000… 
1977 - AN00000… 
1978 - AP00000… 
1979 - AQ00000… 
1980 - AR00000… 
1981 - AS00000… 
1982 - AT00000…

First Letter is the month.
A - January 
B - February 
C - March 
D - April
E - May
F - June
G -July
H - August
J - September 
K - October
L - November 
M - December


----------



## jose510ss

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@May 10 2007, 08:40 PM~7879688
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JUst picked this one up yesterday
> *


just like this but blue ill post a pic later on tonight or tomorrow morning


----------



## jose510ss




----------



## schwinn1966

put this one together with parts hanging in my garage
:biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS




----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@Jun 24 2010, 12:19 AM~17872646
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I had one just like this too bad it got stolen :angry:


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS




----------



## Reynaldo866

can any one tell me what these are worth?

im thinkin about getting them but im not quite sure yet.


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jun 26 2010, 12:18 AM~17890880
> *can any one tell me what these are worth?
> 
> im thinkin about getting them but im not quite sure yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


da female frame i would say about 50 to 100

da 16 you lookin at some money i got 2 of them and shit i paid 150 just for one and its not as nice as that one in da pic. i would say about 200


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jun 26 2010, 12:23 AM~17890920
> *da female frame i would say about 50 to 100
> 
> da 16 you lookin at some money i got 2 of them and shit i paid 150 just for one and its not as nice as that one in da pic. i would say about 200
> *


well shit looks like im gettin the Stingray then 

thanks alot for the help


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jun 25 2010, 10:25 PM~17890933
> *well shit looks like im gettin the Stingray then
> 
> thanks alot for the help
> *


keep it as it is tho


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Jun 26 2010, 01:03 AM~17891078
> *keep it as it is tho
> *


shit if its worth 200 im sellin the bitch

i dont have any room for it or i would keep it


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jun 26 2010, 01:09 AM~17891096
> *shit if its worth 200 im sellin the bitch
> 
> i dont have any room for it or i would keep it
> *


i went to call about it today and it was sold :tears: :tears: :tears: :angry:


----------



## lucha_mike

> _Originally posted by jose510ss_@Jun 21 2010, 10:44 PM~17852274
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Selling any of the parts off that?


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS




----------



## schwinn1966

:biggrin:


----------



## GRodriguez




----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@Jun 24 2010, 07:10 PM~17879667
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


old school right there :biggrin:


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Jul 1 2010, 12:24 PM~17936416
> *old school right there  :biggrin:
> *


Those things are badass


----------



## BOWTIE RIDER

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jun 23 2010, 10:42 PM~17872408
> *put this one together with parts hanging in my garage
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 Wish i had enough parts to build one for fun out of left over parts


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS




----------



## specspec

Here's a few of my bikes


----------



## 19stratus97

Nice collection


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by 19stratus97_@Jul 9 2010, 09:35 PM~18007112
> *Nice collection
> *


x2
:biggrin:


----------



## THE_MAIN_HEADS

I GOT AN ORIGINAL SHWINN CRUISER. IT LOOKS LIKE A 1950'S FRAME, BUT I'M NOT SURE. HOW CAN I KNOW THE YEAR? DOES ANYONE KNOW THE YEAR? (R532731)


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by THE_MAIN_HEADS_@Jul 10 2010, 07:20 PM~18013161
> *I GOT AN ORIGINAL SHWINN CRUISER. IT LOOKS LIKE A 1950'S FRAME, BUT I'M NOT SURE. HOW CAN I KNOW THE YEAR? DOES ANYONE KNOW THE YEAR? (R532731)
> *


March 1957. Pics?


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Jul 1 2010, 11:54 AM~17936702
> *Those things are badass
> *


thanks fellas


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS




----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS




----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS




----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@Jul 11 2010, 11:29 AM~18016692
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i was going to get one of these. but when i called they guy to pick it up it was all ready gone


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jul 11 2010, 11:57 AM~18016815
> *i was going to get one of these. but when i called they guy to pick it up it was all ready gone
> *


:twak: :twak:


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jul 11 2010, 12:49 PM~18017069
> *:twak: :twak:
> *


i know i know :happysad: 

it was only like 40 bucks too


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@Jul 11 2010, 09:29 AM~18016692
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


im asking 200 shipped


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Jul 9 2010, 09:27 AM~18001744
> *Here's a few of my bikes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@Jul 11 2010, 01:16 PM~18017182
> *im asking 200 shipped
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jul 11 2010, 11:19 AM~18017194
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


CHEER UP YOU SHOULD HAVE JUMPED ON THAT 40 DOLLAR BIKE


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

MY 50 DOLLAR FIND 72 SCHWINN STARLET "girls fastback" 3 SPEED IN VILOET WITH REAR SLICK TIRE :cheesy: I JUMP ON THIS ONE


----------



## THE_MAIN_HEADS

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jul 11 2010, 09:00 AM~18016278
> *March 1957. Pics?
> *


THANK YOU. NOW IS UNDER CONSTRUCTION. I WILL POST PICTURES SOON.


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by THE_MAIN_HEADS_@Jul 12 2010, 10:06 PM~18031738
> *THANK YOU. NOW IS UNDER CONSTRUCTION. I WILL POST PICTURES SOON.
> *


Aight.


----------



## Reynaldo866

Schwinn Pixie frame fork 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Schwinn-Pixie-frame-fo...=item4151186d75


Vintage Red Schwinn Kids Bike Childrens 11" Frame NR

http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Red-Schwinn-Ki...=item335f073dd3


----------



## deville

Im looking around for a 40's or 50's 26"Schwinn. Phantom/Hornet/etc.
Just seeing what's out there for a futre project. Does anyone here have something for sale?


----------



## lesstime

posting for my uncle will not shipp pick up only in discory bay stockton area
cali
both are schwinns have all the stock parts stamped (s) seat clamps and what not badages are in good shape 
tire on this one are 22x1.75








tires on this one are 20x1.75 









both in really good shape if you like to talk to him send me your name and number and ill give it to him br forreal no b.s thanks


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

what can you tell me about these items?


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Jul 23 2010, 06:44 PM~18126161
> *what can you tell me about these items?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


there some green grips n used regular crown :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jul 23 2010, 06:47 PM~18126183
> *there some green grips n used SCHWINN crown  :biggrin:
> *


FIXED


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jul 23 2010, 06:47 PM~18126183
> *there some green SCHWINN PEA PICKER grips n UN-used regular SCHWINN crown  :biggrin:
> *


the grips are 68. but the year on the crown is what in unsure of.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Jul 23 2010, 09:02 PM~18126259
> *the grips are 68. but the year on the crown is what in unsure of.
> *


dont think anyone cares about the year of the crown. its an og schwinn, and thats all that matters


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 23 2010, 07:22 PM~18126353
> *dont think anyone cares about the year of the crown.  its an og schwinn, and thats all that matters
> *


x2


----------



## schwinn1966

finishing up this one

:biggrin:


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD

for sale


----------



## 19stratus97

Need a kickstand that will fit a 24" schwinn boys frame...


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD

> _Originally posted by 19stratus97_@Jul 24 2010, 02:07 PM~18131167
> *Need a kickstand that will fit a 24" schwinn boys frame...
> *


dont have one


----------



## Reynaldo866

How can you tell if a crown is Schwinn or not?


----------



## 19stratus97

> dont have one
> [/b]


General question, not asking you specifically.


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD

> _Originally posted by 19stratus97_@Jul 25 2010, 10:37 PM~18140473
> *General question, not asking you specifically.
> *


Oh alright then, Ma Bad Big Dawg


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD

> for sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]


Saleing for 50 bucks now i need the money


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by 19stratus97_@Jul 24 2010, 04:07 PM~18131167
> *Need a kickstand that will fit a 24" schwinn boys frame...
> *


I have it at the chrome shop along with the badge and the og AS clamp.you want it Ill get it out and you pay shipping and chrome cost.


----------



## 19stratus97

24" schwinn frame that I got from juangotti. Decals are not correct I figure for the bike but still looks cool I think. Planning on getting rid of the twisted parts and just using regular to keep it a little more original.


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by 19stratus97_@Aug 3 2010, 09:44 PM~18221160
> *24" schwinn frame that I got from juangotti. Decals are not correct I figure for the bike but still looks cool I think. Planning on getting rid of the twisted parts and just using regular to keep it a little more original.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats shit looks bad ass. glad it went to a good home


----------



## 19stratus97

Thanks gotti. At first I was a little iffy on the silver paint and considered painting it a different color...but why fuck it up if 1) I had the parts, and 2) you had it painted already.
Then I remembered I had black decals!


----------



## King Of Rimz

Here's my Schwinn, I am slowly working on.


----------



## King Of Rimz

Thinking of going with a yellow seat, already have yellow grips. What do you guys think?


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Aug 4 2010, 08:31 AM~18225483
> *Here's my Schwinn, I am slowly working on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Looks Good!!!


----------



## King Of Rimz

> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Looks Good!!!
> [/b]


Thanks, I had it sitting for almost 3 years, and I finally decided to start on it. I had it powdercoated and ordered the decals thru a local bike shop.


----------



## GRodriguez

> Here's my Schwinn, I am slowly working on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking of going with a yellow seat, already have yellow grips. What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> 
> 
> VERY VERY NICE
> 
> BLACK SEAT WITH YELLOW "S" N STRIPES  BLACK GRIPS N VINYL PAINT THE SCHWINN LOGO'S YELLOW


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Aug 4 2010, 10:33 AM~18226506
> *Thanks, I had it sitting for almost 3 years, and I finally decided to start on it. I had it powdercoated and ordered the decals thru a local bike shop.
> *


Yeah one of my Bikes Are Powdercoated they look like glass and shine good!!!


----------



## SAUL

im selling this 16" bike i got from caprice classics $200 o.b.o pick up only


----------



## syked1

whats the serial code


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 6 2010, 10:32 PM~18249343
> *whats the serial code
> *


looks like a late 70's early 80s


----------



## thomas67442

went to put my Head Badge on my Schwinn and its to short??? the number on the frame is A932132 can someone help thanks


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by thomas67442_@Aug 7 2010, 07:21 AM~18250757
> *  went to put my Head Badge on my Schwinn and its to short??? the number on the frame is A932132 can someone help thanks
> *


its prolly a 50's frame u need the big head badge


----------



## thomas67442

:biggrin: thanks ill look for one :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

heres what i pick up to day 
if you have a chain guard ,sissy bar ,or bannana seat pm me pics and prce thank you 
took the crank and sproket off and its a 73


----------



## schwinn1966

> Here's my Schwinn, I am slowly working on.
> 
> 
> BLACK SEAT WITH YELLOW "S" N STRIPES  BLACK GRIPS N VINYL PAINT THE SCHWINN LOGO'S YELLOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice!
> :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## schwinn1966

:biggrin:


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Aug 9 2010, 05:45 PM~18267864
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0 how did you get that to work?


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Aug 9 2010, 04:45 PM~18267864
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


MAN U DA BIKE GENIUS LOOKS GOOD!


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Aug 9 2010, 08:35 PM~18269673
> *MAN U DA BIKE GENIUS LOOKS GOOD!
> *


thanks!
:biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

this would be nice garage to have :wow:


----------



## 19stratus97

oh shit, thats nice...


----------



## jose510ss

> _Originally posted by lucha_mike_@Jun 26 2010, 01:17 PM~17893507
> *Selling any of the parts off that?
> *


what you need


----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Aug 13 2010, 03:11 PM~18303496
> *this would be nice garage to have  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dammmm itttt


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Aug 13 2010, 03:11 PM~18303496
> *this would be nice garage to have  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Is this Schwinn1966's House?? :biggrin:


----------



## Kelo

Picked this up today looking for some info on it if anyone can help. First bike for me so I know nothing, just saw it and had to buy it.

Only numbers I could find are below the front Schwinn tag that is held on by small screws EN 98909 Original hang grips, and seat, but new pedals. Thanks for any info


----------



## Edge 62




----------



## jose510ss

> _Originally posted by Kelo_@Aug 14 2010, 11:00 PM~18311678
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picked this up today looking for some info on it if anyone can help.  First bike for me so I know nothing, just saw it and had to buy it.
> 
> Only numbers I could find are below the front Schwinn tag that is held on by small screws EN 98909 Original hang grips, and seat, but new pedals.  Thanks for any info
> *


MAY 77


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ




----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ




----------



## BIG TURTLE

KD88098 GIRL FRAME 

IS THIS RIGHT ........ OCTOBER 1968 THANKS


----------



## lesstime

yep


----------



## BIG TURTLE

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 16 2010, 08:50 PM~18328314
> *yep
> *


COOL THANKS


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

Alright I have a question. Is there a difference between schwinn cups and china cups? I have some twisted cups that only fit on my schwinn but not my china frame. Sorry fo the dumb question guys. :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Aug 17 2010, 02:52 AM~18330271
> *Alright I have a question. Is there a difference between schwinn cups and china cups? I have some twisted cups that only fit on my schwinn but not my china frame. Sorry fo the dumb question guys.  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *



have u tried using a "cup press" or a vise? measure the holes see if there the same size.

:biggrin:


----------



## Low-Life09

*CHECK OUT MY NEW RIDE... I JUST BOUGHT THIS OFF MY BROTHER FOR $15.00... ITS A 1969 SCHWINN STINGRAY... I JUST PUT IT ALL TOGETHER, BECAUSE IT WAS MISSING SOME PARTS TO IT, BUT I WANT TO STRIP THE PAINT OFF THE FRAME AND FORKS AND GET IT REPAINTED AND REBUILD IT ALL FROM THE BOTTOM UP...* :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Aug 17 2010, 04:38 AM~18330634
> *have u tried using a "cup press" or a vise? measure the holes see if there the same size.
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


O shit I didn't think of that. Thanks Anthony


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS




----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Aug 17 2010, 11:08 AM~18332776
> *CHECK OUT MY NEW RIDE... I JUST BOUGHT THIS OFF MY BROTHER FOR $15.00... ITS A 1969 SCHWINN STINGRAY... I JUST PUT IT ALL TOGETHER, BECAUSE IT WAS MISSING SOME PARTS TO IT, BUT I WANT TO STRIP THE PAINT OFF THE FRAME AND FORKS AND GET IT REPAINTED AND REBUILD IT ALL FROM THE BOTTOM UP...  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


15 bucks :wow: Nice pickup


----------



## Meeba

Quick question, Just got a 5 speed tandem and the back wheel has a drum brake and it is stamped atom, the wheel is 26 1 1/4. is it worth anything? wort keeping or change out the hub and spokes to fit wider tires? how much is that type of wheel worth? thanks


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by Meeba_@Aug 23 2010, 05:38 PM~18386459
> *Quick question, Just got a 5 speed tandem and the back wheel has a drum brake and it is stamped atom, the wheel is 26 1 1/4. is it worth anything? wort keeping or change out the hub and spokes to fit wider tires? how much is that type of wheel worth? thanks
> *


post pics off all of it


----------



## thomas67442

trying to find the bigger head badges for 50's schwinns ware can i look thanks???  :


----------



## GM RIDER

My cruiser before and after. I just got the tank back from stripping


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by thomas67442_@Aug 23 2010, 07:31 PM~18387611
> *trying to find the bigger head badges for 50's schwinns ware can i look thanks???   :
> *



ebay

http://cgi.ebay.com/schwinn-head-badges-50...DefaultDomain_0


----------



## Meeba

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Aug 23 2010, 08:54 PM~18387157
> *post pics off all of it
> *


----------



## syked1

if any1 sees/comes across a serial ## starting CQ..... AKA March 1979 (my birthday) prefer a guys frame think of me plz


----------



## Meeba

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 26 2010, 08:27 PM~18414843
> *if any1 sees/comes across a serial ## starting CQ..... AKA March 1979 (my birthday) prefer a guys frame think of me plz
> *


Have not given up looking. Once and if i do find one i will let you know.


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by GM RIDER_@Aug 23 2010, 06:57 PM~18387903
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My cruiser before and after.  I just got the tank back from stripping
> *


looks like a comfortable cruiser!


----------



## madrigalkustoms

Looking to buy a 1978 schwinn 20" boys frame if anyone has one let me know.


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by Meeba_@Aug 26 2010, 11:41 PM~18416679
> *Have not given up looking. Once and if i do find one i will let you know.
> *


you da man


----------



## furby714

anyone no were i can get a tank for a 16 frame or if it even existes or able to make it 

pm if u have any thing on that plez


----------



## schwinn1966

:biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Aug 31 2010, 08:56 PM~18456342
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


u have ne of the same 4 sale da badge n twsited trim?


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Aug 31 2010, 10:56 PM~18456342
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## EL JEFE 52

i got a lil tiger would like to know year made ### 938866 thanks


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by EL JEFE 52_@Sep 5 2010, 11:26 PM~18495547
> *i got a lil tiger would like to know year made ### 938866  thanks
> *


http://atrujillo.com/Schwinn%20Stuff/Schwi...ate%20Codes.pdf

thanks schwinn1966 :thumbsup:


----------



## EL JEFE 52

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Sep 5 2010, 10:31 PM~18495585
> *http://atrujillo.com/Schwinn%20Stuff/Schwi...ate%20Codes.pdf
> 
> thanks schwinn1966 :thumbsup:
> *


i dont have letters only numbers


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by EL JEFE 52_@Sep 5 2010, 11:40 PM~18495637
> *i dont have letters only numbers
> *


post a pic of it


----------



## EL JEFE 52




----------



## EL JEFE 52

anyone know anything about this bike?


----------



## 19jaquez84

> _Originally posted by EL JEFE 52_@Sep 6 2010, 11:58 AM~18498852
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone know anything about this bike?
> *


I'm not an expert but I think you can tell the year on these by checking the number on the crank.Btw it looks like it will clean up pretty nice, are you planning on leaving it original?


----------



## EL JEFE 52

> _Originally posted by 19jaquez84_@Sep 6 2010, 02:41 PM~18499473
> *I'm not an expert but I think you can tell the year on these by checking the number on the crank.Btw it looks like it will clean up pretty nice, are you planning on leaving it original?
> *


just found out its a 69 i dont know if i should leave org or redo it


----------



## Meeba

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 26 2010, 08:27 PM~18414843
> *if any1 sees/comes across a serial ## starting CQ..... AKA March 1979 (my birthday) prefer a guys frame think of me plz
> *


Damn, i was close...found a CC got it came home and found out it the wrong one....well at least i got the c part right. i will keep looking out for one.


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Aug 4 2010, 08:34 AM~18225512
> *Thinking of going with a yellow seat, already have yellow grips. What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


rod got the LIFESTYLE EDITION


----------



## hnicustoms

this is my collection........    jus some of them...


----------



## 85 cc

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jun 23 2010, 10:42 PM~17872408
> *put this one together with parts hanging in my garage
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


china bike with a schwinn crank :uh: made in chicago  it looks new so thats good  but a real schwinn is were it is at :biggrin: made by people who loved what they were doing and made the best bicycles ever :yes: schwinn only :yes: :yes:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by 85 cc_@Sep 11 2010, 02:34 AM~18539343
> *china bike with a schwinn crank  :uh: made in chicago  it looks new so thats good   but a real schwinn is were it is at :biggrin: made by people who loved what they were doing and made the best bicycles ever  :yes: schwinn only :yes:  :yes:
> *


you really should learn who that is youre talking to :uh:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 11 2010, 12:11 AM~18539443
> *you really should learn who that is youre talking to :uh:
> *


x200,000,056


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ




----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by 85 cc_@Sep 11 2010, 01:34 AM~18539343
> *china bike with a schwinn crank  :uh: made in chicago  it looks new so thats good   but a real schwinn is were it is at :biggrin: made by people who loved what they were doing and made the best bicycles ever  :yes: schwinn only :yes:  :yes:
> *


not China... TAIWAN (but i no have problem with China stuff) I use and sell it all the time.

The frame was a re-issue from 1998. Casted from the same molds as the Original Schwinn frames. They were a limited run from Scwhinn when Schwinn was owned and operated in Bolulder, Colorado

Like I said the bike was built with parts lying around in my garage.

:biggrin:


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Sep 10 2010, 07:46 AM~18532786
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is my collection........      jus some of them...
> *



:thumbsup: Cool schwinns ; especially that stingray :biggrin:


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Sep 11 2010, 04:29 AM~18539666
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Love this bike. I think that a repro from when they relocated to Colorado.


----------



## 85 cc

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Sep 11 2010, 05:12 AM~18539721
> *not China... TAIWAN  (but i no have problem with China stuff) I use and sell it all the time.
> 
> The frame was a re-issue from 1998. Casted from the same molds as the Original Schwinn frames. They were a limited run from Scwhinn when Schwinn was owned and operated in Bolulder, Colorado
> 
> Like I said the bike was built with parts lying around in my garage.
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


no disrespect :biggrin: i know youre a huge schwinn fan just like i am :biggrin: saw your pics in lrm  nice collection :biggrin: thats my passion also  i just use chicago parts only i guess im excentric about this :biggrin: my bad .just stating what i saw in the pic  shit im just glad im not the only schwinn adict out there :biggrin: my misssion around me is to get everyone around me rollin old school schwinns :biggrin: and again i wasnt disrespecting anyone,just giving love to the og,s.


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Sep 11 2010, 08:41 PM~18543499
> *:thumbsup: Cool schwinns ; especially that stingray :biggrin:
> *



thanx homie....


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Sep 11 2010, 06:29 AM~18539666
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



wow............. :wow: i jus saw one of those stock.....it's got like leaf springs on tha front....i love it.......
ur homeboy did that shit perfect :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Sep 13 2010, 10:13 AM~18553936
> *wow............. :wow: i jus saw one of those stock.....it's got like leaf springs on tha front....i love it.......
> ur homeboy did that shit perfect :wow:
> *



actually......tha one im talking about has 4-wheels .....ill post a pic if i can get one :wow:


----------



## bigboy4040

Whats up guys just came up on a Schwinn wit stamp n all og tires everythg ...? Is how can u tell how old it is...or if it is a reaL schwinn...


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by bigboy4040_@Sep 13 2010, 04:33 PM~18557795
> *Whats up guys just came up on a Schwinn wit stamp n all og tires everythg ...? Is how can u tell how old it is...or if it is a reaL  schwinn...
> *


post a pic or few and seriel number


----------



## oneofakind

LOOKIN TO TRADE FOR A 26' SCHWINN...ANY TRADES..OFFERS..


----------



## Abie




----------



## juangotti

looking for a lil tiger frame. any one?


----------



## syked1

can some1 help me this dude wont ship to canada, ill give $20 to any who helps me buy this and pay shipping if some1 can find out where this guy is at and find out what it would cost to arrange this 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Schwinn-Frame-Fork-Fen...=item255d68af9d


----------



## cwplanet




----------



## mr.casper

just picked this up! another great deal...

my question is how can i put 100 spokes rims on the trike kit?


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Sep 25 2010, 08:51 PM~18662168
> *just picked this up! another great deal...
> 
> my question is how can i put 100 spokes rims on the trike kit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


on that one you cant just send it to me :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 25 2010, 08:54 PM~18662201
> *on that one you cant just send it to me :happysad:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 got it for free today!


----------



## lesstime

take it apart and send it to me lol 
ok just the back half


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 25 2010, 08:59 PM~18662232
> *take it apart and send it to me lol
> ok just the back half
> *


there u go
:buttkick:


----------



## lesstime

:wow: thats not nice lol 

nice find enjoy it


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 25 2010, 09:03 PM~18662251
> *:wow: thats not nice lol
> 
> nice find enjoy it
> *


im telling u i be finding go stuff in my rt!
:biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

well hook it up man


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 25 2010, 09:09 PM~18662295
> *well hook it up man
> *


if i got time tomorrow ima post pics of all da bikes i have im catching up to u! :0


----------



## lesstime

you past me i been letting a lot go 

i think i want to get down to 6 complete bikes and 1 under the knife 
but you know how that it hit me up pm soon right????


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 25 2010, 09:13 PM~18662318
> *you past me i been letting a lot go
> 
> i think i want to get down to 6 complete bikes and 1 under the knife
> but you know how that it hit me up pm soon right????
> *


----------



## lesstime

:wow: i dont know how am going to get down to 6 
this is not even mia's bike or the roadmaster or the 12rad



































only one of these is mine


----------



## 19stratus97

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Sep 25 2010, 08:51 PM~18662168
> *just picked this up! another great deal...
> 
> my question is how can i put 100 spokes rims on the trike kit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You cant on that one...but I have the schwinn one that you can put any wheel on....let me know :biggrin:


----------



## Meeba

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Sep 25 2010, 11:51 PM~18662168
> *just picked this up! another great deal...
> 
> my question is how can i put 100 spokes rims on the trike kit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Are those hollow hubs? I think that what you might need for them. Good find too.


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by 19stratus97_@Sep 26 2010, 12:17 AM~18662846
> *You cant on that one...but I have the schwinn one that you can put any wheel on....let me know :biggrin:
> *


how much?


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Sep 25 2010, 09:51 PM~18662168
> *just picked this up! another great deal...
> 
> my question is how can i put 100 spokes rims on the trike kit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



can u post pics of the hubs?


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Sep 26 2010, 08:47 AM~18663679
> *can u post pics of the hubs?
> *


these are in his topic. maybe they can help


----------



## elspock84

so last night i was surfing da net since i was fucking bored. went on craigslist and found a 1973 schwinn town&country tricycle. emailed the guy and made a deal he knocked 60bucks off the price in exchange for a piece of shit suburban schwinn i had bought for 10 bucks at a garage sale. now i been looking all summer for a trike to get my momma. so me and my bro (louies90) got together and bought it for her. it was about 1hr and half away from my house. this trike is imaculate no rust at all. the guy said he got it from an older couple and he tore it down and cleaned it and greased it all up. 






































only has 69 miles on it :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Sep 26 2010, 08:18 AM~18663809
> *so last night i was surfing da net since i was fucking bored. went on craigslist and found a 1973 schwinn town&country tricycle. emailed the guy and made a deal he knocked 60bucks off the price in exchange for a piece of shit suburban schwinn i had bought for 10 bucks at a garage sale. now i been looking all summer for a trike to get my momma. so me and my bro (louies90) got together and bought it for her. it was about 1hr and half away from my house. this trike is imaculate no rust at all. the guy said he got it from an older couple and he tore it down and cleaned it and greased it all up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only has 69 miles on it  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice trike homie....
i got the same one not as clean but i got mine 4 free over while i was doing my rt


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Meeba_@Sep 26 2010, 02:17 AM~18663249
> *Are those hollow hubs? I think that what you might need for them. Good find too.
> *


i think so


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Sep 26 2010, 07:47 AM~18663679
> *can u post pics of the hubs?
> *


i bout to get another bike 4 one of my memers bout 30 minutes away n ill post em up when i get home havent touched since i got home yesterday


----------



## Bigjxloc

how can you tell the difference between a Schwinn trike piece and the other brands?


----------



## southGAcustoms

just picked up a schwinn TYPHOON at the local goodwill for a song, has every part on it nothing missing when was the typhoon produced?


----------



## mr.casper

*my new og schwinn tri wheeler "town and country" edition*


----------



## 19jaquez84

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@Sep 26 2010, 11:43 AM~18665130
> *just picked up a schwinn TYPHOON at the local goodwill for a song, has every part on it nothing missing when was the typhoon produced?
> *


I believe Schwinn started producing Typhoons in 62 but in order to know when yours was made you are going to have to post up the first two characters of the serial number. Post up a picture also if you can.


----------



## southGAcustoms

> _Originally posted by 19jaquez84_@Sep 26 2010, 11:42 PM~18669409
> *I believe Schwinn started producing Typhoons in 62 but in order to know when yours was made you are going to have to post up the first two characters of the serial number. Post up a picture also if you can.
> *



where is the serial number located at? and ill go snap some pics


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Sep 26 2010, 03:06 PM~18665971
> *my new og schwinn tri wheeler "town and country" edition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


can any one help me one how can i take the og wheels off this trike?


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@Sep 27 2010, 04:15 PM~18674820
> *where is the serial number located at? and ill go snap some pics
> *


In da right side of the head tube or da left side in da rear drop where da rim goes


----------



## southGAcustoms

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Sep 27 2010, 06:09 PM~18675214
> *In da right side of the head tube or da left side in da rear drop where da rim goes
> *




man ive been all over this thing and havnt found shit ill do some more looking tomorow but any way here are the pics
















































its all complete nothing missing that I can see and rides great I took it for a spin when I got it to the house  


whats a bike like this worth?


----------



## 19stratus97

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Sep 26 2010, 03:06 PM~18665971
> *my new og schwinn tri wheeler "town and country" edition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


The black trike axle that im selling looks just like this one if anyone is interested...look in the classifieds


----------



## schwinn1966

:biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@Sep 27 2010, 05:19 PM~18675306
> *man ive been all over this thing and havnt found shit ill do some more looking tomorow but any way here are the pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its all complete  nothing missing that I can see and rides great I took it for a spin when I got it to the house
> whats a bike like this worth?
> *


You know what this might be older look under da bottom bracket where da crank is at.


----------



## southGAcustoms

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Sep 28 2010, 07:01 PM~18685249
> *You know what this might be older look under da bottom bracket where da crank is at.
> *



no luck nothing under the crank any where im going to clean the bike up tomorow with some light cleaner so I dont wipe anything off and see if I can find something.


----------



## lesstime




----------



## southGAcustoms

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Sep 28 2010, 07:01 PM~18685249
> *You know what this might be older look under da bottom bracket where da crank is at.
> *



# JA50474


found it on the left side above the rear wheel axle nut  

its really hard to make out if the first letter is J or not it doesnt appear to be stamped very well when it was stamped


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@Sep 29 2010, 02:50 PM~18694315
> *#  JA50474
> found it on the left side above the rear wheel axle nut
> 
> its really hard to make out if the first letter is J or not it doesnt appear to be stamped very well when it was stamped
> *


If its JA then its from September 1965.


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 29 2010, 03:59 PM~18694362
> *If its JA then its from September 1965.
> *


x2 1965


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS




----------



## southGAcustoms

sweet! thanx! now I got to figure out what I want to do with it, since its so complete I dont want to hack it up so I may just sell it for someone to restore instead


----------



## deville

New project, Og lowrider on the way, its an old 26" schwinn as well.









By [url=http://profile.imageshack.us/user/

Gonna be working on this for a bit.


----------



## syked1

awsome Gianni  :thumbsup:


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 30 2010, 07:20 AM~18700006
> *awsome Gianni  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Man. Traded my whole project trike for it.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

LOOKING FOR RE-CHROMED SCHWINN STUFF. PREFERABLY 20". HIT ME UP.


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by deville_@Sep 30 2010, 04:40 PM~18703231
> *Thanks Man. Traded my whole project trike for it.
> *


the trike kit and rims?


----------



## syked1

big shouts ou to Reynaldo866 for helpin me buy a schwinn girls frame off Ebay, because the seller wouldnt ship directly to canada, thanks buddy 

got myself a nice march 1979 ( my birth month and year) schwinn girls frame with chainguard, etc

thanks again bro


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 1 2010, 07:01 AM~18709566
> *big shouts ou to Reynaldo866 for helpin me buy a schwinn girls frame off Ebay, because the seller wouldnt ship directly to canada, thanks buddy
> 
> got myself a nice march 1979 ( my birth month and year) schwinn girls frame with chainguard, etc
> 
> thanks again bro
> *


no problem man. im glade i could help out :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1983 lincoln

From November 30th 1963 newspaper ad


----------



## lucha_mike

My schwinns. I have a 71 continental too. 

69 stingray

68 runabout custom

67 midget

?? middle weight turned trike

and my new project 67 panther


----------



## deville

> _Originally posted by lucha_mike_@Oct 1 2010, 09:11 PM~18715555
> *My schwinns. I have a 71 continental too.
> 
> 69 stingray
> 
> 68 runabout custom
> 
> 67 midget
> 
> ?? middle weight turned trike
> 
> and my new project 67 panther
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Badass Panther! :wow:


----------



## Meeba

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 1 2010, 09:01 AM~18709566
> *big shouts ou to Reynaldo866 for helpin me buy a schwinn girls frame off Ebay, because the seller wouldnt ship directly to canada, thanks buddy
> 
> got myself a nice march 1979 ( my birth month and year) schwinn girls frame with chainguard, etc
> 
> thanks again bro
> *


Glad you found it. was gonna look tomorrow at a huge bike sale they have once a year around my way for you, but you already found it. :thumbsup:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ




----------



## lucha_mike

That's really similar to the little tiger that I learned to ride a bike on. The seat on that is sweet.


----------



## JAMES843

my brother picked up 4 me at the flea market will have more info later the yello 1 is a old huffy


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Oct 3 2010, 08:31 AM~18723076
> *my brother picked up 4 me at the flea market will have more info later the yello 1 is a old huffy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


good find on the pixie :biggrin: i got one 2yrs ago and then i tore it down for my nephew and painted it then i sold it :happysad:


----------



## JAMES843

pixie WILL BE ON ITS WAY TO YOU SOON I DONT KNOW ANYTHING HE SENT ME THE PIC AND A PRICE HE LIVES 6 HOURS AWAY hno:


----------



## JAMES843

any info will help serial # is jt517307


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by Meeba_@Oct 2 2010, 06:51 PM~18719747
> *Glad you found it. was gonna look tomorrow at a huge bike sale they have once a year around my way for you, but you already found it.  :thumbsup:
> *


keep checkin for a boys frame homie


----------



## Meeba

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 3 2010, 01:04 PM~18723711
> *keep checkin for a boys frame homie
> *


ok. will do.


----------



## syked1

thx bro


----------



## chamuco61

anyone have a 16" banana seat they wanna part with..lookin for one with double pan..


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Oct 3 2010, 11:06 PM~18728853
> *anyone have a 16" banana seat they wanna part with..lookin for one with double pan..
> *



like the one on this this bike?


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Oct 6 2010, 07:19 PM~18755223
> *like the one on this this bike?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats the one!! :cheesy:


----------



## oneofakind

Just picked this up 1964' jaguar
[
IMG]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1010/IMG00088-2010
0925-1823.jpg[/I
MG]


----------



## MEXICA

FOR SALE RESTORED 1978 SCHWINN STING RAY WITH FULL HARD TO FIND SCHWINN ACCESSORYS 2,000 OBO


----------



## syked1

March 1979 Schwinn Fair Lady Frame, Chainguard, and forks Serial# CQ.....


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ




----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Oct 10 2010, 01:19 PM~18777373
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Oct 10 2010, 12:19 PM~18777373
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :wow:


----------



## lucha_mike




----------



## chamuco61

anyone have any "S" stamped bolts for schwinn spring forks..or know where i can get some?


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES




----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES

16 in frame 20 in parts


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by 405PRIDEBIKES_@Oct 12 2010, 07:42 PM~18795634
> *16 in frame 20 in parts
> *


i have a schwinn trike kit that i need help on taking apart from da frame can u help me out?


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES

what u need help with


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

FOR SALE BOTH RED & BLUE SCHWINN HURRICANE 5 FOR SALE $650 PAIR OBO


----------



## All Out Customs

Built bikes as a kid in the 90s with my Uncle and now I want to share that experience with my son. I'm looking for a Stingray Trike, but don't know where I should start. Tried craigslist and ebay but haven't had any luck. Are there trike kits available?


----------



## All Out Customs

Is there a website or publication that lists the various identification numbers and the corresponding year it was made on the schwinn frames. I recall it was in a lowrider bike magazine once. I just want to verify numbers before I make a purchase to avoid buying any reproduction knockoff. Thanks


----------



## syked1

google "schwinn serial number chart" or goto oldroads.com they are a great site for all brands of old bikes
or the schwinn.com heritage forums


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Oct 17 2010, 01:33 AM~18831629
> *Is there a website or publication that lists the various identification numbers and the corresponding year it was made on the schwinn frames.  I recall it was in a lowrider bike magazine once.  I just want to verify numbers before I make a purchase to avoid buying any reproduction knockoff.  Thanks
> *



http://www.angelfire.com/rant/allday101/SchwinnCodes4.html


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 17 2010, 09:15 AM~18832614
> *google "schwinn serial number chart" or goto oldroads.com they are a great site for all brands of old bikes
> or the schwinn.com heritage forums
> *


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Oct 17 2010, 11:24 AM~18833310
> *http://www.angelfire.com/rant/allday101/SchwinnCodes4.html
> *



Hell Yeah


----------



## All Out Customs

Just trying to make sure I get the real deal and not a knockoff.


----------



## Clown Confusion

my schwinns


----------



## All Out Customs

Just won a 79 Stingray, to match the 79 Monte Carlo, on E-bay, getting back in the game this is gonna be a father and son project. :biggrin:


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Oct 20 2010, 08:48 PM~18866246
> *Just won a 79 Stingray, to match the 79 Monte Carlo, on E-bay, getting back in the game this is gonna be a father and son project. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS




----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Oct 7 2010, 02:42 PM~18761455
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FOR SALE RESTORED 1978 SCHWINN STING RAY WITH FULL HARD TO FIND SCHWINN ACCESSORYS 2,000 OBO
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS




----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS




----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS

I want to make this a cruiser 5 any body have a 5 speed drailer n shifter?


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES




----------



## syked1

looking for a late 70's blue bantam top convertible bar in good condition


----------



## KABEL




----------



## syked1

ttt


----------



## milton6599

Hey fellas!! I'm looking for a 20" frame Schwinn (real one)
For my son, 

Was going to build a project but he wants to compete in the bikes for now. 

Show me what you guys have..

p.m. or email [email protected] :wave:


----------



## GM RIDER

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 27 2010, 12:23 AM~18418326
> *looks like a comfortable cruiser!
> *


It is the plan if I ever put my springer forks on it will be


----------



## syked1

looking for a late 70's blue bantam top convertible bar in good condition


----------



## Meeba

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 31 2010, 07:01 PM~18954160
> *looking for a late 70's blue bantam top convertible bar in good condition
> *


 Sorry, only have red NOS. Gotta wait till next october till I see the guy i get mine from and see what goodies he has for me. I was waiting for a blue one for a while, found the red and just ended up getting rid of the bike cause i got tired of looking at it.


----------



## rc4life

after doing 4 lil tigers for tony I caught the bug lol. Just bought a lil tiger off ebay to restore


----------



## R0L0

I need some help fellas, I am looking at this Schwinn Columbia bike, how do I know if it is an original or a re-issue? and what are they worth? thanks :biggrin: 

pic isnt the best I am waiting for the guy to email me more pics..


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Nov 3 2010, 10:21 AM~18974902
> *I need some help fellas, I am looking at this Schwinn Columbia bike, how do I know if it is an original or a re-issue? and what are they worth? thanks :biggrin:
> 
> pic isnt the best I am waiting for the guy to email me more pics..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Never heard of a Schwinn Columbia. It's prob a Columbia not a Schwinn or Vice Versa

:biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Nov 3 2010, 08:50 AM~18975087
> *Never heard of a Schwinn Columbia. It's prob a Columbia not a Schwinn or Vice Versa
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



ya your right its a Columbia built bike. I just searched on ebay. are they worth anything or not really?


----------



## rc4life

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Nov 3 2010, 09:59 AM~18975145
> *ya your right its a Columbia built bike. I just searched on ebay. are they worth anything or not really?
> *


I have no idea about bikes. but that thing looks bad ass. Id love to do one up


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Nov 3 2010, 09:01 AM~18975163
> *I have no idea about bikes. but that thing looks bad ass. Id love to do one up
> *



ya its a nice ass bike.. the guy wants 500 for it I just dont wanna spend that much if it's not worth it.


----------



## rc4life

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Nov 3 2010, 10:02 AM~18975173
> *ya its a nice ass bike.. the guy wants 500 for it I just dont wanna spend that much if it's not worth it.
> *


whoa, yea that seems like alot, there not that expensive on ebay


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Nov 3 2010, 09:19 AM~18975301
> *whoa, yea that seems like alot, there not that expensive on ebay
> *



ebay has them from 699- 2000 so ya they can get up there... I just wanna make sure Im not buying a fake lol


----------



## R0L0

here area few more pics he sent me. can anyone give me any info on this type of bike? thanks














































I am thinking it is a re-issue of the bike.. anyone know how to tell?


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by rc4life+Nov 3 2010, 01:01 PM~18975163-->
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea about bikes. but that thing looks bad ass. Id love to do one up
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol evidently
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-rc4life_@Nov 3 2010, 01:19 PM~18975301
> *whoa, yea that seems like alot, there not that expensive on ebay
> *


apperently you dont know much nor should you comment since you think this bike isnt worth 500$ lol


----------



## syked1

whats up with the logo, maybe it was painted around? goto oldroads.com bro, you can find some info over there on any brand of old bikes


----------



## modelcarbuilder

does anybody have or can get me some 1980 schwinn cruiser 5 decals..i need them for my bike


















this is how they look like


----------



## el peyotero

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Nov 3 2010, 09:21 AM~18974902
> *I need some help fellas, I am looking at this Schwinn Columbia bike, how do I know if it is an original or a re-issue? and what are they worth? thanks :biggrin:
> 
> pic isnt the best I am waiting for the guy to email me more pics..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks like a Columbia but i dont think they ever made both Schwinn/columbia.
It looks like it could be a repop or at least a few of the parts. the tank, frame and chaingaurd seem like theyre OG and I havent seen many columbia repops. But the front torpedo light definately looks like an electra or F&R repop. The value will really vary based on if everything is original or not but it definately looks clean. tough to estimate a value bit if the whole thing is original I think somewhere in the 500 range give or take is probably realistic. Although you know how that goes, its all relative to whos buying and whos selling. As they say, its only worth what you can get for it. Or in my opinion value is in the eyes of the beholder


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by el peyotero_@Nov 3 2010, 03:21 PM~18977969
> *Looks like a Columbia but i dont think they ever made both Schwinn/columbia.
> It looks like it could be a repop or at least a few of the parts. the tank, frame and chaingaurd seem like theyre OG and I havent seen many columbia repops. But the front torpedo light definately looks like an electra or F&R repop. The value will really vary based on if everything is original or not but it definately looks clean. tough to estimate a value bit if the whole thing is original I think somewhere in the 500 range give or take is probably realistic. Although you know how that goes, its all relative to whos buying and whos selling. As they say, its only worth what you can get for it. Or in my opinion value is in the eyes of the beholder
> *



 thanks for the info homie...


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Nov 3 2010, 11:37 AM~18975923
> *here area few more pics he sent me. can anyone give me any info on this type of bike? thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am thinking it is a re-issue of the bike.. anyone know how to tell?
> *


aside from the headlight, everything else seems to look like the real deal..columbia bikes were manufactured in the 40's and 50's and are very hard to find nos parts for, unless you wanna pay some good cash for them. this one seems like a damn good deal for 500 seeing as everything is intact and in great condition


----------



## chamuco61

my daughters 74 stingray junior...picked it up from a friend for 85 bucks...now, all she has to do is learn how to ride her bike without training wheels and its all hers...til then, its mine!!! :biggrin:


----------



## rc4life

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 3 2010, 03:18 PM~18977435
> *lol evidently
> apperently you dont know much nor should you comment since you think this bike isnt worth 500$ lol
> *


well seems how you want to be a dick

http://cgi.ebay.com/Columbia-cruiser-bike-...=item230b3feb10

http://cgi.ebay.com/COLUMBIA-Built-Red-Chi...=item2eb10bf112


thoes where the only 2 bikes that look like his on ebay..So stfu you fucking tool


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Nov 4 2010, 07:18 AM~18983213
> *well seems how you want to be a dick
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Columbia-cruiser-bike-...=item230b3feb10
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/COLUMBIA-Built-Red-Chi...=item2eb10bf112
> thoes where the only 2 bikes that look like his on ebay..So stfu you fucking tool
> *


those are a lil different bro.. these are the same ones..

http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Columbia-bicyc...=item2eb1050f61

http://cgi.ebay.com/COLUMBIA-5-STAR-ORIGIN...=item255e87d6df


----------



## rc4life

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Nov 4 2010, 08:28 AM~18983291
> *those are a lil different bro.. these are the same ones..
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Columbia-bicyc...=item2eb1050f61
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/COLUMBIA-5-STAR-ORIGIN...=item255e87d6df
> *


lol self owned


buuuut in my self defense when I ebayed Columbia bike, thoes where the only 2 that showed up


----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Nov 3 2010, 11:37 AM~18975923
> *here area few more pics he sent me. can anyone give me any info on this type of bike? thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NICE HOW MUNCH
> I am thinking it is a re-issue of the bike.. anyone know how to tell?
> *


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

*1951 SCHWINN PANTHER*


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS




----------



## KABEL

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by modelcarbuilder_@Nov 3 2010, 03:54 PM~18977734
> *does anybody have or can get me some 1980 schwinn cruiser 5 decals..i need them for my bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is how they look like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


do u have the correct wheels for ur bike?


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS




----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Oct 10 2010, 12:19 PM~18777373
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## brownie_602

does anyone have a pixie seat post and seat clamp for sale or trade??


----------



## syked1

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

dayum i found a sick ass 1979 schwinn hurricane 5 speed and i bought it  i also bought 2 lil tigers too :biggrin: :biggrin: thx ebay :biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS




----------



## locorider

WANTED OG Pea Picker or any of them
PM me, thanks


----------



## JAMES843

i am looking for a baseball bat holder. It does not have to be in perfect condition


----------



## modelcarbuilder

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Nov 7 2010, 09:50 PM~19012792
> *do u have the correct wheels for ur bike?
> *


yes but they're a bit rusty


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 22 2010, 03:52 PM~19135317
> *dayum i found a sick ass 1979 schwinn hurricane 5 speed and i bought it   i also bought 2 lil tigers too  :biggrin:  :biggrin: thx ebay  :biggrin:
> *


nice ......lets see some pictures


----------



## syked1

still yet to receive the 79 5 speed and my second lil tiger


----------



## mrchavez

saw these at a lil shop..guy said he wanted 150.00 idk if thats a good price or not ..just putting it out there...


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 8 2010, 11:13 AM~19272393
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saw  these at  a  lil shop..guy  said  he wanted 150.00 idk if  thats  a  good  price  or  not ..just  putting it  out there...
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Reynaldo866




----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 8 2010, 12:13 PM~19272393
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


im pretty sure thats not a Schwinn... its a Huffy Daisy...ive been wanting one of those forever.


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Dec 9 2010, 11:03 PM~19289632
> *im pretty sure thats not a Schwinn... its a Huffy Daisy...ive been wanting one of those forever.
> *


 your prolley rite ..i didnt inspect it that close..o well it looks pretty damn cool...


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 10 2010, 04:33 PM~19294806
> *your prolley rite ..i didnt inspect  it that close..o well it looks  pretty damn cool...
> *


its defiantly worth 150, i would get it if i was closer


----------



## Meeba

Was at Walmart today and found this in the toy section

The website is www.flicktrix.com , but i did not see it on there. might be too new or something?


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by Meeba_@Dec 12 2010, 01:15 PM~19307514
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was at Walmart today and found this in the toy section
> 
> The website is  www.flicktrix.com , but i did not see it on there. might be too new or something?
> *


 :cheesy: get one and melt the fork so you can bend it :biggrin:


----------



## Meeba

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Dec 12 2010, 02:19 PM~19307534
> *:cheesy:  get one and melt the fork so you can bend it  :biggrin:
> *


I was thinking about that, but only if i find another one. gonna leave this one the way it is


----------



## KABEL




----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Dec 9 2010, 11:00 PM~19289599
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Dec 15 2010, 09:49 AM~19332186
> *:wow:
> *


hell yeah man i was in there, it was cray


----------



## syked1

i need a sunset orange convertable bar for a lil tiger, ais that a standard colour, and if not can some1 make me one? also a chain guard decal with the small tiger on it, i think no brakes


----------



## DUKES IE

WHATS UP HOMIES I NEED A CODE READ HERE IT F337252 THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES IE

HERE IS AN OTHER CODE CAN SOMEBODY TELL ME WHAT YEAR IT IS F337252 THANKS


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by DUKES IE_@Jan 2 2011, 02:57 AM~19480041
> *HERE IS AN OTHER CODE CAN SOMEBODY TELL ME WHAT YEAR IT IS F337252 THANKS
> *


Pretty sure it's a 1963 if it's in da back dropout.


----------



## el peyotero

> _Originally posted by Meeba_@Dec 12 2010, 12:15 PM~19307514
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was at Walmart today and found this in the toy section
> 
> The website is  www.flicktrix.com , but i did not see it on there. might be too new or something?
> *


ooooooo shit! i want one. Sprawl mart here i come!


----------



## oneofakind

> _Originally posted by el peyotero_@Jan 3 2011, 01:04 PM~19490918
> *ooooooo shit! i want one. Sprawl mart here i come!
> *


TTT


----------



## oneofakind

> _Originally posted by Meeba_@Dec 12 2010, 12:15 PM~19307514
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was at Walmart today and found this in the toy section
> 
> The website is  www.flicktrix.com , but i did not see it on there. might be too new or something?
> *


 Just picked up 4 of these last night....


----------



## el peyotero

hope the wal mart by me has them! It seems like everytime i see something cool from walmart they never have them instore when i go, usually gotta find em online.


----------



## el peyotero

must be a cali thing. I cant find any for sale even online excpet for Ebay. even the flick trix website doesnt have the scwinn ones from what i can tell and I called every wall mart and Target in Oregon. No luck, not even on their websites. u guys scored. Lemme know what location u scooped them from and maybe i can track one down adn see about shipping


----------



## lesstime

if needed let me know they are alittle more cuz of the drives i have to do to get them


----------



## el peyotero

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 3 2011, 05:01 PM~19492651
> *if needed let me know they are alittle more cuz of the drives i have to do to get them
> *


Thanks bro! I think one of the homies has got one for me but good lookin out


----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Jan 4 2011, 01:42 PM~19501028
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## JAMES843

what size are schwinn lil tiger pedals?


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS




----------



## _SOCIOS_530_




----------



## BOWTIE RIDER

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Nov 3 2010, 11:37 AM~18975923
> *here area few more pics he sent me. can anyone give me any info on this type of bike? thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am thinking it is a re-issue of the bike.. anyone know how to tell?
> *


----------



## DUKES IE

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 2 2011, 08:44 PM~19486021
> *Pretty sure it's a 1963 if it's in da back dropout.
> *


yes it is thanks


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS




----------



## GM RIDER

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Jan 4 2011, 01:42 PM~19501028
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 19jaquez84

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Jan 4 2011, 12:42 PM~19501028
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: Be careful with what you do to this one, five speed corvettes are supposed to be rare and highly collectable.


----------



## lilmikew86

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Jan 4 2011, 01:42 PM~19501028
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Gaby: Naw man chop it up :biggrin: what are the big plans for that 1 ?


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by 19jaquez84_@Jan 17 2011, 07:56 PM~19624241
> *:wow:  Be careful with what you do to this one, five speed corvettes are supposed to be rare and highly collectable.
> *


its staying the way u see it bro


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Jan 17 2011, 09:56 PM~19625891
> *Gaby: Naw man chop it up  :biggrin:  what are the big plans for that 1  ?
> *


no plans for this one
i dont chop up schwinns only huffys and chinas


----------



## modelcarbuilder




----------



## modelcarbuilder




----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Jan 17 2011, 11:02 PM~19625975
> *no plans for this one
> i dont chop up schwinns only huffys and chinas
> *


 :thumbsup: 

X2


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS

Wassup guys. Im lookin for a set of CHROMED schwinn handlebars and a gooseneck. Please PM me if u guys have any for sale thanks :biggrin:


----------



## big al 909

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Jan 17 2011, 10:02 PM~19625975
> *no plans for this one
> i dont chop up schwinns only huffys and chinas
> *


Good Man :thumbsup:


----------



## furby714

was lookin for a schwinn american girls tank hit mi up with a messege if u have one for sale thanx


----------



## syked1

what size frame i have a chrome tank for a girls 20"

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## furby714

I was lookn for a 26 but how much u wqnt for this one I can mayb also use it for a lil chik


> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 31 2011, 03:38 PM~19747749
> *what size frame i have a chrome tank for a girls 20"
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...=STRK:MESELX:IT
> *


----------



## syked1

lookin for a serious deal cause this is rare and in great shape, only light surface rust in like 2 places that will come out with steel wool. 

was hoping for $100 + shipping


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by modelcarbuilder_@Jan 20 2011, 06:55 PM~19653222
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very Nice, what would something like this sell for?


----------



## furby714

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Jan 31 2011, 05:55 PM~19749083
> *Very Nice, what would something like this sell for?
> *


i herd it sold for 450


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by furby714_@Jan 31 2011, 05:58 PM~19749108
> *i herd it sold for 450
> *


Cool, thanks


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Jan 4 2011, 01:42 PM~19501028
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice~


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS




----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS




----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@Jan 31 2011, 11:57 PM~19752943
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whats something like this cost?


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS




----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@Jan 31 2011, 10:57 PM~19752943
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's a real nice piece right there  :thumbsup:


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

TTT


----------



## 19stratus97

Anyone interested in a 24" schwinn cruiser? Done up with a banana seat and spring fork. Decals too.


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS




----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS




----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS




----------



## bayarea65ssdroptop

i have a few real schwinn frames layin around from my lowrider bike days as a kid...pm me if anybody is interested


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@Jan 31 2011, 10:57 PM~19752943
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS




----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS




----------



## 96tein

*hey what would you guys say a schwinn midget completely original would sell for. i got a guy that has three he is tryin to sell me... . one is krate orange/other one blue/an the third is a maroonish color.. *


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by 96tein_@Feb 13 2011, 04:18 PM~19859198
> *hey what would you guys say a schwinn midget completely original would sell for. i got a guy that has three he is tryin to sell me... . one is krate orange/other one blue/an the third is a maroonish color..
> *


150 in ok condition 300 for a good condition.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by 96tein_@Feb 13 2011, 02:18 PM~19859198
> *hey what would you guys say a schwinn midget completely original would sell for. i got a guy that has three he is tryin to sell me... . one is krate orange/other one blue/an the third is a maroonish color..
> *


he has three?


----------



## 96tein

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Feb 13 2011, 04:53 PM~19859354-->
> 
> 
> 
> 150 in ok condition 300 for a good condition.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *shit ok coo thanks*<!--QuoteBegin-SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Feb 13 2011, 05:44 PM~19859643
> *he has three?
> *


*yeah i told you maroon one is in the attic, an the other two he has at his house. he has more bikes as well but he wont tell me what he has.YET..* :biggrin:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by 96tein_@Feb 13 2011, 04:37 PM~19860108
> *shit ok coo thanks
> yeah i told you maroon one is in the attic, an the other two he has at his house. he has more bikes as well but he wont tell me what he has. YET.. :biggrin:
> *


keyword! lol hope you come up on some good shit like you already have! :biggrin:


----------



## 96tein

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Feb 13 2011, 06:43 PM~19860162
> *keyword! lol hope you come up on some good shit like you already have! :biggrin:
> *


*hope so too... all together i got the 20" BARBIE/16"PIXIE(convertable)/an the 1905 IVER JOHNSON truss frame... oh an the four speedometers/o.g. goose necks.. he said he had or has a couple cruisers possibly for cheap.... i always come up though you know that.* uffin:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by 96tein_@Feb 13 2011, 04:51 PM~19860219
> *hope so too... all together i got the 20" BARBIE/16"PIXIE(convertable)/an the 1905 IVER JOHNSON truss frame... oh an the four speedometers/o.g. goose necks.. he said he had or has a couple cruisers possibly for cheap.... i always come up though you know that. uffin:
> *


:yes:


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS




----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## dodgerblue62

I GOT THESE RED SHWINN GRIPS IM LOOKING TO TRADE WITH SOMEONE WHOS GOT SOME BLACK ONES ......


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS




----------



## 817.TX.




----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Mar 1 2011, 09:38 PM~19993982
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: nice


----------



## HVY-CHY 79




----------



## Tbags49

I'm having my sons bike painted how many coats of clear do need?


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Tbags49_@Mar 2 2011, 11:42 PM~20003449
> *I'm having my sons bike painted how many coats of clear do need?
> *


3 at least :biggrin:


----------



## HVY-CHY 79

my lil collection... :biggrin: 











anyone know y this one has wings??


----------



## cwplanet

> _Originally posted by HVY-CHY 79_@Mar 2 2011, 07:32 PM~20000986
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by HVY-CHY 79_@Mar 14 2011, 11:10 PM~20093271
> *my lil collection... :biggrin:
> anyone know y this one has wings??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i think that might be prewar


----------



## furby714

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Mar 15 2011, 08:20 PM~20101160
> *i think that might be prewar
> *


i seen this badge on road bikes but idk may b a prewar


----------



## HVY-CHY 79

cant be i got it off wut looked 2 be off a 70s ten speed ??? looks old but cant be that old...


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by HVY-CHY 79_@Mar 14 2011, 11:10 PM~20093271
> *anyone know y this one has wings??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dunno but looks expensive


----------



## 96tein

from what i know or well have always been told, the badges are from the 50's... i used to have a few of them an sold them. right now there is an o.g. pixie convertable from i think 1958 on ebay that has that badge..


----------



## HVY-CHY 79

> _Originally posted by 96tein_@Mar 16 2011, 12:08 AM~20102320
> *from what i know or well have always been told, the badges are from the 50's...  i used to have a few of them an sold them. right now there is an o.g. pixie convertable from i think 1958 on ebay that has that badge..
> *



DAMN... I BOUGHT THIS BADGE FOR 5BUCKS.


----------



## 96tein

> _Originally posted by HVY-CHY 79_@Mar 16 2011, 01:35 AM~20103486
> *DAMN... I BOUGHT THIS BADGE FOR 5BUCKS.
> *


thats dope, $5. is a good buy.. i seen them on some ten speeds from the sixtys, but never in good condition... i seen em sell for anywhere from $10.~$40. ebay has one for $50.


----------



## lesstime

http://boise.craigslist.org/bik/2268008378.html 
not mine


----------



## Bluegrass

Just wanted to know if maybe anyone could help me out any! My fiance has had this bike forever, and recently got it out so that I could have the handlebars. He said it was a stingray, but he said there was some weird stuff about it, and I don't really know much about stingrays. The chainguard is very worn, but says Schwinn American.
























The handlebars that were on the bike

















I googled a Schwinn American, but came up with a 26" cruiser, and haven't been able to find much. Any ideas?


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by Bluegrass_@Mar 28 2011, 08:11 PM~20204775
> *Just wanted to know if maybe anyone could help me out any! My fiance has had this bike forever, and recently got it out so that I could have the handlebars. He said it was a stingray, but he said there was some weird stuff about it, and I don't really know much about stingrays. The chainguard is very worn, but says Schwinn American.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The handlebars that were on the bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I googled a Schwinn American, but came up with a 26" cruiser, and haven't been able to find much. Any ideas?
> *


looks like a 50's 

what's the serial number and where is it located?

:biggrin:


----------



## Bluegrass

it is pretty rough but looks like N67765 or N67265

Oh, left rear dropout


----------



## 96tein

> _Originally posted by Bluegrass_@Mar 28 2011, 08:11 PM~20204775
> *Just wanted to know if maybe anyone could help me out any! My fiance has had this bike forever, and recently got it out so that I could have the handlebars. He said it was a stingray, but he said there was some weird stuff about it, and I don't really know much about stingrays. The chainguard is very worn, but says Schwinn American.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The handlebars that were on the bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I googled a Schwinn American, but came up with a 26" cruiser, and haven't been able to find much. Any ideas?
> *


looks older for sure by the way the top bar has the big arch an the fact that the goose neck is single bolt style like it is i wanna say it is from circa 56


----------



## Bluegrass

My fiance got it at a scrap yard for $5 right before it was about to be melted. It sat in his garage for 5/6 years, and he thought I'd like the handlebars. He never thought anything about it until I pointed out the chainguard said Schwinn American.


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Bluegrass_@Mar 28 2011, 09:48 PM~20205160
> *My fiance got it at a scrap yard for $5 right before it was about to be melted. It sat in his garage for 5/6 years, and he thought I'd like the handlebars. He never thought anything about it until I pointed out the chainguard said Schwinn American.
> *


nice score


----------



## schwinn1966

1954

:biggrin:


----------



## Bluegrass

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Mar 29 2011, 12:26 AM~20206158
> *1954
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Thanks! I'm sure he'll be happy to hear that!


----------



## AGUILAR3

has there ever been a lowrider built using a Fastback?


----------



## hnicustoms

ttt


----------



## AGUILAR3

can someone confirm or deny that there was a 20" Fair Lady trike and if so, is this a Schwinn trike rear end?


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Apr 1 2011, 08:03 AM~20234616
> *can someone confirm or deny that there was a 20" Fair Lady trike and if so, is this a Schwinn trike rear end?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i dont know but ill buy it if your trying to get rid of it :biggrin:


----------



## AGUILAR3

Just got back from picking up this nice project. 

It's a 1968 20" Schwinn Sting Ray Fair Lady trike with original Schwinn zipper rims, Sturmey Archer 3 speed hub and Suntour thumb shifter. Originally bought at Brown Cycle Center in Long Beach


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Apr 1 2011, 05:19 PM~20237645
> *Just got back from picking up this nice project.
> 
> It's a 1968 20" Schwinn Sting Ray Fair Lady trike with original Schwinn zipper rims, Sturmey Archer 3 speed hub and Suntour thumb shifter. Originally bought at Brown Cycle Center in Long Beach
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: lucky fucker :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms

oooooo ya


----------



## MEXICA

:biggrin:


----------



## AGUILAR3

Yeah, it was a good purchase. 

Now I find myself between a rock and a hard place. I wanted a trike to build as a low low but considering its rarity, I find it hard to start replacing or replating parts.

Now I wish I had found a clunker 24"


----------



## Est.1979




----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Est.1979_@Apr 6 2011, 11:52 PM~20279880
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


one of the places i visited on my trip to LA :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 7 2011, 06:56 PM~20285221
> *one of the places i visited on my trip to LA :biggrin:
> *


are they still open, i used to order from them in the early 90's when they had there add in lrb magazine :biggrin:


----------



## AGUILAR3

Yes, they are still open. 

BTW, anyone have a pair of used Schwinn grips in Blue?


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

bump,just got me on from the Swap Meet.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

great info,thanks


----------



## 65ragss

> _Originally posted by Est.1979_@Apr 6 2011, 10:52 PM~20279880
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Bill is is the Scwinn god!
My da used to buy his part there when Bills father was running the shop an we still go to threre. He sold me my first Stingray when i was 9. Im his number on customer lol :biggrin:


----------



## Rob_805

anybody got green grips? and a green seat???


----------



## 65ragss

> _Originally posted by Rob_805_@Apr 26 2011, 12:13 AM~20421041
> *anybody got green grips? and a  green seat???
> *


I got green grips


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Oct 10 2010, 01:19 PM~18777373
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Est.1979

i recently picked up another schwinn frame and the serial numbers are on the rear left...DA06388 does anyone know what year it is? or how to tell whats the original color and etc...


----------



## AGUILAR3

> _Originally posted by Est.1979_@Apr 28 2011, 10:56 AM~20440222
> *DA06388*


Apr 5, 1965. I don't think you can tell what color or model it is by the serial. I could be wrong though.


----------



## Est.1979

thanks


----------



## Est.1979

it has the lil lump in the back like to put brakes does that mean its a deluxe?


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by Est.1979_@Apr 28 2011, 02:42 PM~20440936
> *it has the lil lump in the back like to put brakes does that mean its a deluxe?
> *


upload a pic


----------



## Est.1979

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Apr 28 2011, 04:14 PM~20441952
> *upload a pic
> *


http://www.layitlow.net/pics/11]04/1schwinn frame.jpg[/IMG
there you go bro


----------



## Est.1979

my bad


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_

any badges for sale?


----------



## Est.1979

> _Originally posted by _SOCIOS_530__@Apr 28 2011, 05:19 PM~20442398
> *any badges for sale?
> *


ebay all day..new,old,vintage,as low as 5 bucks check it out


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Est.1979_@Apr 28 2011, 01:42 PM~20440936
> *it has the lil lump in the back like to put brakes does that mean its a deluxe?
> *


Idont think so. I think it just means that it has gears at one time. Those humps or brackets are for brakes and they would only need them if your bike had gears.


----------



## Est.1979

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 28 2011, 06:13 PM~20442797
> *Idont think so. I think it just means that it has gears at one time. Those humps or brackets are for brakes and they would only need them if your bike had gears.
> *


like a deluxe :thumbsup:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

MY GF BIKE


----------



## craziee in L.A.

*M girls and my bike  *


----------



## DUKES IE

hey homies can sombody the year on this 1 ? EO9849 . it looks like a 30s era bike lmk thanks


----------



## AGUILAR3

> _Originally posted by DUKES IE_@May 2 2011, 06:46 AM~20465284
> *hey homies can sombody the year on this 1 ? EO9849  . it looks like a 30s era bike lmk thanks
> *


 where is the serial $ located?


----------



## DUKES IE

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@May 2 2011, 12:26 PM~20467392
> *where is the serial $ located?
> *


ON THE BOTTOM OF THE SPROCKET


----------



## AGUILAR3

08/26/1948 -------------- E08152-E10665 

your #s fall between the 2 making it a Aug, 26 1948


----------



## DUKES IE

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@May 2 2011, 11:39 PM~20473011
> *08/26/1948 -------------- E08152-E10665
> 
> your #s fall between the 2 making it a Aug, 26 1948
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## 96tein

i have two pixie convertables i need dates for.... there located near the top of the seat tube, first one is 250354 the other is 66648.. also a 20" schwinn barbie located back left drop out h422381.... 26" schwinn girls cruiser dont know model back left drop out c02240.. an a boys 24" b036545 this one the chain guard said rocket, but everyone keeps sayin its a tornado.. the site i used to look these up was no help, thanks in advance if you guys can....


----------



## Clown Confusion

New numbering system: First letter is the month; first digit is the year. D836694 = April 1958 
1959 - A900000… 
1960 - A000000… 
1961 - A100000… 
1962 - A200000… 
1963 - A300000… 
1964 - A400000… 
New numbering system: First letter = month; second letter = year. I and O skipped to avoid confusion with one and zero. 1965 - AA00000… 
1966 -AB00000… 
1967 -AC00000… 
1968 - AD00000… 
1969 -AE00000… 
1970 - AF00000… 
1971 - AG00000… 
1972 - AH00000… 
1973 - AJ00000… 
1974 - AK00000… 
1975 - AL00000… 
1976 - AM00000… 
1977 - AN00000… 
1978 - AP00000… 
1979 - AQ00000… 
1980 - AR00000… 
1981 - AS00000… 
1982 - AT00000…

First Letter is the month.
A - January 
B - February 
C - March 
D - April
E - May
F - June
G -July
H - August
J - September 
K - October
L - November 
M - December


----------



## lesstime

a little KB we just got not long ago 
son's having fun with it


----------



## Bluegrass

Got this '69 slik chik at a swap meet today. Traded the '54 American that I posted before then another guy bought the American frame.


----------



## Reynaldo866

I just picked up a new bike today i think its a tornado but im not 100% sure yet. the code is eq505353 thats E - May 1979 - AQ00000… correct? 

Ill post pics latter tonight :biggrin:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Apr 1 2011, 03:19 PM~20237645
> *Just got back from picking up this nice project.
> 
> It's a 1968 20" Schwinn Sting Ray Fair Lady trike with original Schwinn zipper rims, Sturmey Archer 3 speed hub and Suntour thumb shifter. Originally bought at Brown Cycle Center in Long Beach
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


trade u my roadstars


----------



## AGUILAR3

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@May 28 2011, 01:41 PM~20647491
> *trade u my roadstars
> *


sorry, its sold


----------



## AGUILAR3

Rams-horn handlebars for sale $80 shipped


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Looking for a seat clamp,beach cruiser seat,chaingaurd,seat post and gooseneck for my wifes 26".....PM me if u have any of these parts....thanks in advance.....trying to complete it,so she can ride it this summer


----------



## Reynaldo866

AGUILAR3 said:


> Rams-horn handlebars for sale $80 shipped



oops wrong quote. http://www.layitlow.com/forums/member.php/8639-elspock84


----------



## Reynaldo866

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Looking for a seat clamp,beach cruiser seat,chaingaurd,seat post and gooseneck for my wifes 26".....PM me if u have any of these parts....thanks in advance.....trying to complete it,so she can ride it this summer


hit up elspock84 hes more then likely got what your looking for. 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/member.php/8639-elspock84


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Reynaldo866 said:


> hit up elspock84 hes more then likely got what your looking for.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/member.php/8639-elspock84


 Cool....thanks


----------



## Tbags49

need help how do i go about putting springer forks on a girls frame?:dunno:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

U need a beach cruiser size down tube....


----------



## west_side85

Get the neck from beach cruiser forks... its longer.. that's it...! Easy!!


----------



## furby714

need a gooseneck for a schwinn cruiser


----------



## 94cadi

Looking for a girls 20 inch


----------



## Est.1979

are all schwinn kickstands the same? I bought 2 for my projects and they dont fit...


----------



## Tbags49

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> U need a beach cruiser size down tube....


thanks guys i'll try that


----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Clown Confusion said:


>


That's is one badass bike....


----------



## furby714

Ne one no were i can get sum pixie training wheels.and how much they. Runn


----------



## Reynaldo866

Clown Confusion said:


>


where can i get a fork like that? or do i have to make it?


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Reynaldo866 said:


> where can i get a fork like that? or do i have to make it?


Look in eBay....but they are pricey....and worth it


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

If any one has a pair of those fenders like that coppertone for sale let me know. i got cash on hand.


----------



## Est.1979

76'_SCHWINN said:


> If any one has a pair of those fenders like that coppertone for sale let me know. i got cash on hand.


I do but would need rechroming


----------



## BBNOZOOTCRUISER

lookin for a men's 26" beach cruiser...can you help me out?


----------



## DVS

Is there a way to tell if my sprocket is og schwinn?


----------



## schwinnstingray

*slick*



stillspinnin said:


> anybody got a slick for a fastback.


i have an unused orginal one that i paid 90 dollars for. you can have it for 40 obo
i also have the original atom hub front wheel


----------



## schwinnstingray

whoops, a little late


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Anyone have any og Schwinn grips for sale? I need them in white.


----------



## 19stratus97

I have a questions about my 16" midget stingray. My niece hit me up because she needs a lo-lo for a bike contest they are having at her school. I have a midget stingray frame that only needs wheels fenders seat sissy bar and handlebars. My question, will aftermarket rims fit the original forks and rear mounts of the schwinn? How bout the fenders? I was considering just going to the swap meet to pick them up to get the bike ready for her show.


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

19stratus97 said:


> I have a questions about my 16" midget stingray. My niece hit me up because she needs a lo-lo for a bike contest they are having at her school. I have a midget stingray frame that only needs wheels fenders seat sissy bar and handlebars. My question, will aftermarket rims fit the original forks and rear mounts of the schwinn? How bout the fenders? I was considering just going to the swap meet to pick them up to get the bike ready for her show.


 I got 52 spokes wheels on my daughters 16".....u just need to grind the threads near the nuts so that it can slide in....I used my dremal and it did the trick....also used aftermarket fenders....


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

BBNOZOOTCRUISER said:


> lookin for a men's 26" beach cruiser...can you help me out?


 How much are u looking to spend....I got a frame with a few parts including springer for with AS bolts....pm me if interested...


----------



## 19stratus97

Thanks Chuck. I think Im gonna hit up the swap meet tomorrow see what I can find....u wanna let me have balloos jungle that way I dont have to go to the swapmeet!:thumbsup:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

19stratus97 said:


> Thanks Chuck. I think Im gonna hit up the swap meet tomorrow see what I can find....u wanna let me have balloos jungle that way I dont have to go to the swapmeet!:thumbsup:


 Hahahaha....cabron....I'll let u barrow it


----------



## 19stratus97

Orale, let me know lol. Is it still being shown or whats up?


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

19stratus97 said:


> Orale, let me know lol. Is it still being shown or whats up?


 I will let u barrow it.....haven't showed it for awhile....thinking off doing custom parts,but don't want to mess it up....don't really care about trophies....so I might start showing it as is...just to get the club back out there again


----------



## 19stratus97

Id be too scared of something happening to it. Love that bike though. Thanks Chuck.


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

19stratus97 said:


> Id be too scared of something happening to it. Love that bike though. Thanks Chuck.


 I got an extra sissy bar....needs to be cleaned up....I'll drop it off at ur moms during the week....just need the clamps....also check the bike shop accross stater bros on edinger and fairview....just saying


----------



## rodzr

i got this 26" frame what size seat post do i get for it


----------



## schwinn1966

rodzr said:


> i got this 26" frame what size seat post do i get for it



21.1 mm


----------



## rodzr

schwinn1966 said:


> 21.1 mm


 Ok thanx


----------



## deville

Middleweight Frame. Phantom Paint, custom 36 spoke wheels w Bendix 2 speed automatic rear hub. Phantom Chainguard and head light. Total DIY project. 
Not really looking to sell, but open to offers or trades.


----------



## rodzr

Can anybody tell me what year it is


----------



## deville

rodzr said:


> Can anybody tell me what year it is


December 1956 :dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

rodzr said:


> Can anybody tell me what year it is


Your frame was made in the late 80's or 90's. Its got the shitty tab they weld on the bikes instead of it being integrated into the lower bar in the frame. I dont think there is any way to tell what year its from because the crank that it came with it is probably a china crank and the date would not be stamped on it. The Y in the serial number could never be a month because they never went that far.


----------



## rodzr

socios b.c. prez said:


> Your frame was made in the late 80's or 90's. Its got the shitty tab they weld on the bikes instead of it being integrated into the lower bar in the frame. I dont think there is any way to tell what year its from because the crank that it came with it is probably a china crank and the date would not be stamped on it. The Y in the serial number could never be a month because they never went that far.


oh ok cuz the guy told me it was a 63 but when i saw the serial i was wondering if it was cuz of the y . so is it a chicago schwinn or not ?? im new to bikes


----------



## rodzr

i found this online nd im confused
http://re-cycle.com/History/Schwinn/SwnB_Serial.aspx


----------



## socios b.c. prez

rodzr said:


> oh ok cuz the guy told me it was a 63 but when i saw the serial i was wondering if it was cuz of the y . so is it a chicago schwinn or not ?? im new to bikes


 The guy who sold that frame to you does not know what he is talking about. I have frames from 64, 65, 66. Your frame was probably made in china or Taiwan. I'm sorry that you had to find out this way. The bar on the back on the frame where you bolt the fender isn't even curved. It's just a tube and all the og frames had it curved or it came with the bracket for the brake.


----------



## rodzr

socios b.c. prez said:


> The guy who sold that frame to you does not know what he is talking about. I have frames from 64, 65, 66. Your frame was probably made in china or Taiwan. I'm sorry that you had to find out this way. The bar on the back on the frame where you bolt the fender isn't even curved. It's just a tube and all the og frames had it curved or it came with the bracket for the brake.


oh ok thanks bro good looking out


----------



## deville

What a downer.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

deville said:


> What a downer.


X64


----------



## brn2ridelo

Don't know if this is a real SchwinnBought this earlier this year other than the badging how can you tell


----------



## rodzr

Looks pretty good maybe from the 50s


----------



## elspock84

brn2ridelo said:


> Don't know if this is a real SchwinnBought this earlier this year other than the badging how can you tell


 The frame is a schwinn but not da chainguard. I can tell it's a schwinn from da rear drops (where da rear wheel bolts up) also da back bracket from where da fender mounts up top. da yr should be on da top headtube or da left rear drop.


----------



## Est.1979

The welds on a Chicago Schwinn are smooth and newer Schwinn u can see the weld that's why I rather have a Chicago Schwinn. American made


----------



## -GT- RAY

Wats up everyone, is there a way yu can tell that the frame is a schwinn or not..?


----------



## rodzr

-GT- RAY said:


> Wats up everyone, is there a way yu can tell that the frame is a schwinn or not..?


 The welds nd kickstand nd serial number


----------



## elspock84

rodzr said:


> The welds nd kickstand nd serial number


 Da rear drops also are a dead give away


----------



## -GT- RAY

BUT JUST BY LOOKING AT A BIKE AT A SHOW, CAN YU TELL IF ITS A SCHWINN OR NOT..?


----------



## Fleetangel

-GT- RAY said:


> BUT JUST BY LOOKING AT A BIKE AT A SHOW, CAN YU TELL IF ITS A SCHWINN OR NOT..?


YUP!...


----------



## -GT- RAY

How though if most of that stuff is covered up..?


----------



## Est.1979

The hardcore Schwinn fan/collector could spot a real Schwinn even under all that bondo


----------



## elspock84

Est.1979 said:


> The hardcore Schwinn fan/collector could spot a real Schwinn even under all that bondo


:yes: from a mile away!


----------



## MEXICA

Nice homies keep up the good work


----------



## lil watcha

looking for stingray fenders if anyone has any pm me thanks


----------



## Est.1979

lil watcha said:


> looking for stingray fenders if anyone has any pm me thanks










off 73 lil chik restorable 40bucks o.b.o. or trade for china parts


----------



## rodzr

26" december 77 
for trade 26" china parts or for sale 70 plus shipping


----------



## lil watcha

how can i tell the years of these? the one on the left is 5sp and the right a 3sp


----------



## schwinn1966

69 on the left

66 to 68 on the right (my guess)


----------



## lil watcha

schwinn1966 said:


> 69 on the left66 to 68 on the right (my guess)


 Koo thanks


----------



## schwinn1966

lil watcha said:


> Koo thanks


anytime


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA

did scwhinn ever make 20' trikes or were they always 24'?


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA

SALVADOR MENDOZA said:


> did scwhinn ever make 20' trikes or were they always 24'?


ooops ment to say schwinn


----------



## schwinn1966

yes they made em. even made 16" ones


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

.....


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

Clown Confusion said:


>



TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

Clown Confusion said:


>


BEAUTIFUL JUST BEAUTIFUL.LOOKS LIKE A BIKE,IT IS A BIKE AND RIDES LIKE A BIKE:yes:


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA

schwinn1966 said:


> yes they made em. even made 16" ones



:cheesy: that looks pretty bad ass thanks for the help!!


----------



## schwinn1966

$15 shipped 12" tall


----------



## elspock84

schwinn1966 said:


> $15 shipped 12" tall


2 coming my way


----------



## el peyotero

schwinn1966 said:


> $15 shipped 12" tall


these are bad ass..TTT!


----------



## jimmielow

MY BOY IS TRYING TO FINISH A 16" STINGRAY BIKE FOR HIS SON, NEEDS A BANANA SEAT, ANY SHOPS IN LA/INLAND EMPIRE AREA??

ANY HELP IN APPRECIATED! THANKS!


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

jimmielow said:


> MY BOY IS TRYING TO FINISH A 16" STINGRAY BIKE FOR HIS SON, NEEDS A BANANA SEAT, ANY SHOPS IN LA/INLAND EMPIRE AREA??
> 
> ANY HELP IN APPRECIATED! THANKS!


Is he looking for schwinn or after market....try the van buran swapmeet....off the 91 and van buran.....some people sell bike parts there


----------



## Est.1979

Does any1 know how 2 remove the rivets out of Schwinn fenders without damaging them? If so let me know please


----------



## schwinn1966

Est.1979 said:


> Does any1 know how 2 remove the rivets out of Schwinn fenders without damaging them? If so let me know please


nah, jus drill em out. u can use rivet screws or re-rivet them.


----------



## schwinn1966

jimmielow said:


> MY BOY IS TRYING TO FINISH A 16" STINGRAY BIKE FOR HIS SON, NEEDS A BANANA SEAT, ANY SHOPS IN LA/INLAND EMPIRE AREA??
> 
> ANY HELP IN APPRECIATED! THANKS!





















$40 Shipped


----------



## 66wita6

HOPEFULLY EVERYBODY HAD A GOOD THANKSGIVING,I HAD POSTED A BIKE MY HOMIE HAS FOR SALE,THINK ITS A BIT TOO MUCH FOR THE REGULER JOE,ITS A 20"MINI TWINN,HAD QUESTIONED IT AT FIRST TO SEE IF IT WAS LEGIT,IT IS,ONLY 300 WHERE MADE IN 1968,HERES SUM PICS,MY HOMIE WANTS $1,5 O.B.O FOR IT...WHAT DO YOU ALL THINK...
































:thumbsup:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

NICE I THINK THAT IS A ONE YEAR BIKE


----------



## elspock84

daomen said:


> HOPEFULLY EVERYBODY HAD A GOOD THANKSGIVING,I HAD POSTED A BIKE MY HOMIE HAS FOR SALE,THINK ITS A BIT TOO MUCH FOR THE REGULER JOE,ITS A 20"MINI TWINN,HAD QUESTIONED IT AT FIRST TO SEE IF IT WAS LEGIT,IT IS,ONLY 300 WHERE MADE IN 1968,HERES SUM PICS,MY HOMIE WANTS $1,5 O.B.O FOR IT...WHAT DO YOU ALL THINK...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:


Worth every penny. Seen one on eBay for 10000 before. Because it was brand new wit all da tags.


----------



## 66wita6

WELL THIS 1'S ALL O.G,KINDA HARD AT 1ST TO BELIVE A 20"TRIKE,BUT IT EXITS


----------



## schwinn1966

daomen said:


> HOPEFULLY EVERYBODY HAD A GOOD THANKSGIVING,I HAD POSTED A BIKE MY HOMIE HAS FOR SALE,THINK ITS A BIT TOO MUCH FOR THE REGULER JOE,ITS A 20"MINI TWINN,HAD QUESTIONED IT AT FIRST TO SEE IF IT WAS LEGIT,IT IS,ONLY 300 WHERE MADE IN 1968,HERES SUM PICS,MY HOMIE WANTS $1,5 O.B.O FOR IT...WHAT DO YOU ALL THINK...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:


Great bike. the value on those are at most $800

good luck with the sale.


----------



## Kiloz




----------



## cwplanet

daomen said:


> HOPEFULLY EVERYBODY HAD A GOOD THANKSGIVING,I HAD POSTED A BIKE MY HOMIE HAS FOR SALE,THINK ITS A BIT TOO MUCH FOR THE REGULER JOE,ITS A 20"MINI TWINN,HAD QUESTIONED IT AT FIRST TO SEE IF IT WAS LEGIT,IT IS,ONLY 300 WHERE MADE IN 1968,HERES SUM PICS,MY HOMIE WANTS $1,5 O.B.O FOR IT...WHAT DO YOU ALL THINK...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:


:shocked:Even got the slick back tire; That thing is clean!:thumbsup:


----------



## rodriguezmodels

I HAVE A 16 INCH SCHWINN KICKSTAND THAT WAS CHROMED I WILL SHIP IT IM LOCATED IN CHINO CA WILL TRY TO PUT PICTURES OF IT BY THIS WEEK!!!


----------



## rodriguezmodels

HERE ARE THE PICTURES OF THE 16 INCH SCHWINN KICKSTAND THE # ON IT IS \\\375/// U CAN CONTACT ME ON MY CELL (909)938-1523 DAVID!!!


----------



## 19jaquez84

Schwinns are pretty rad.


----------



## isue1

came up on this for free all og except for wheels and tires


----------



## isue1

my stingray project once i find a chainguard its off to sandblasting then paint


----------



## elspock84

isue1 said:


> my stingray project once i find a chainguard its off to sandblasting then paint


what yr is it??


----------



## isue1

elspock84 said:


> what yr is it??


 jan 1970


----------



## isue1

here is a couple better pics its a 67 schwinn hollywood pretty much all og


----------



## elspock84

isue1 said:


> jan 1970


Measure the distance from da front tab to the rear tab where the chainguard goes. I just wanna make sure I have the correct chainguard for u.


----------



## rodriguezmodels

rodriguezmodels said:


> HERE ARE THE PICTURES OF THE 16 INCH SCHWINN KICKSTAND THE # ON IT IS \\\375/// U CAN CONTACT ME ON MY CELL (909)938-1523 DAVID!!!


STILL HAVE IT AVAILABLE ILL TAKE $25 U PICK UP OR ILL SHIP IT U PAY SHIPPING FEES!!!:biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

some of my frames i have. :thumbsup: waiting there turn to be sold or flaked out


----------



## Est.1979

elspock84 said:


> some of my frames i have. :thumbsup: waiting there turn to be sold or flaked out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i87.photobucket.com/albums/k145/elspock1/bikes%20for%20sale/
> Picture692-1.jpg
> 
> 
> http://i87.photobucket.com/albums/k145/elspock1/bikes%20for%20sale/
> Picture688.jpg





How much for the rims off the lil chick shipped to. 93309?


----------



## elspock84

Est.1979 said:


> How much for the rims off the lil chick shipped to. 93309?


not gonna part out just yet. :thumbsup:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ




----------



## cwplanet

"The Surf" Anyone know information on this line of Schwinns?


----------



## 19stratus97

looking for a lil tiger if anyone has a nice project or even complete rebuild let me know.


----------



## elspock84

cwplanet said:


> "The Surf" Anyone know information on this line of Schwinns?


Looks like a plain lil chick wit some aftermarket stickers


----------



## 19stratus97

elspock84 said:


> Looks like a plain lil chick wit some aftermarket stickers


Thats what I was thinking


----------



## lesstime

forsale pink one only
for sale no seat


----------



## JAVIERS CUSTOMS

lookin for some krate parts


----------



## elspock84




----------



## schwinn1966

elspock84 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## el peyotero

elspock84 said:


> Looks like a plain lil chick wit some aftermarket stickers


x2! lil chik or fair lady with aftermarket sticker would be my guess


----------



## elspock84

schwinn1966 said:


> :thumbsup:


should of made the patterns a lil darker so they could be more noticable in da video. but its good enough for wall ornament :thumbsup:


----------



## schwinn1966




----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Gna be getting a pixie soon....has chrome parts with begginer engraving......will be selling most of the parts....if anyone is interested PM me


----------



## 65chevyridah

Sup everybody been out the bike game since 2001 moved on to cars now that my sons big enough to ride a bike I got this og Schwinn junior stingray from my uncle. Plan to just have everything rechromed and repainted stock color add some springer forks and 
whitewalls


----------



## 65chevyridah




----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

65chevyridah said:


>


That's gna look nice when it's done....I'm doing the same to my 20"....


----------



## 65chevyridah




----------



## 65ragss

for sale pm for price


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Puro Schwinn......


----------



## lesstime




----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

lesstime said:


> View attachment 418319
> View attachment 418321


Nice.....


----------



## elspock84




----------



## el peyotero

elspock84 said:


>


another bad ass schwinn badge! I like how this one turned out spock


----------



## elspock84

el peyotero said:


> another bad ass schwinn badge! I like how this one turned out spock


going for display of this frame


----------



## khunkibutfunki

Are schwinn parts and "lowrider"bicycle bicycle parts interchangeable? I have a schwinn frame and want to use lowrider parts. Thanks.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

khunkibutfunki said:


> Are schwinn parts and "lowrider"bicycle bicycle parts interchangeable? I have a schwinn frame and want to use lowrider parts. Thanks.


2 words.

please dont


----------



## khunkibutfunki

Are they though?


----------



## elspock84

JUSTDEEZ said:


> 2 words.
> 
> please dont


X2 :twak:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

tu eres puto :finger:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

khunkibutfunki said:


> Are they though?


are you asking just so you can build it up? are you just trying to work with what youve got?

if you answered yes, please pm me your address and i will ship you a china frame, and you can ship me the schwinn.

you will have a perfectly good start to your all-china/non-schwinn project


----------



## Est.1979

got sum schwinn s-7 rims wondering where i can get tires for them do they still make them?


----------



## Est.1979

khunkibutfunki said:


> Are schwinn parts and "lowrider"bicycle bicycle parts interchangeable? I have a schwinn frame and want to use lowrider parts. Thanks.


yea...everyone does it...just the seat post wont fit..good luck


----------



## khunkibutfunki

Thanks 1979


----------



## khunkibutfunki

Anyone got a seat post for sale? Anyone no where I can find one?


----------



## JAVIERS CUSTOMS

Est.1979 said:


> off 73 lil chik restorable 40bucks o.b.o. or trade for china parts


 still have these


----------



## Est.1979

JAVIERS CUSTOMS said:


> still have these


still do...was gonna use them but if the deal is good ill let them go


----------



## Justin-Az

elspock84 said:


> going for display of this frame


Nice Frame


----------



## el peyotero

messed this up the first time but re-airbrushed this one on saturday. thanks to yhe homie elspock for the tips and feedback:thumbsup:








[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## elspock84

el peyotero said:


> messed this up the first time but re-airbrushed this one on saturday. thanks to yhe homie elspock for the tips and feedback:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


Damn carnal that shit came out bad! We gonna need to exchange badges


----------



## elspock84

Justin-Az said:


> Nice Frame


On it's way to phoenix


----------



## dailyridden

khunkibutfunki said:


> Are they though?


almost all of the parts are, i have a 60's schwinn trike conversion with a lowrider collection frame(china frame), i don't care though.


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

Does anybody kno wher I can get a new badge for my bike nd wher I can get a 16 in frame


----------



## el peyotero

elspock84 said:


> Damn carnal that shit came out bad! We gonna need to exchange badges


thanks homie, yup anytime


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

restoring one of these prewar girl cruiser. 
I have about 80% of the parts so far. 
:happysad: (not actual bike)


----------



## el peyotero

CaliLifeStyle said:


> restoring one of these prewar girl cruiser.
> I have about 80% of the parts so far.
> :happysad: (not actual bike)


thats gonna be a bad ass project homie, keep us posted on the progress


----------



## schwinn1966

WestTexas_lowlow said:


> Does anybody kno wher I can get a new badge for my bike nd wher I can get a 16 in frame


$16 Shipped


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

schwinn1966 said:


> $16 Shipped


How many u got homie


----------



## schwinn1966

How many u need?


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

schwinn1966 said:


> $16 Shipped


Any other colors....


----------



## schwinn1966

schwinn1966 said:


> How many u need?


Black w/White letters


----------



## elspock84




----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

T T T


----------



## INKEDUP

:rimshot:


----------



## JAVIERS CUSTOMS

does anyone know the paint codes for an apple,and orange krate so i can have my paint supplier make it for me


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Post up any parts for sale....u might have something I need.....


----------



## deville

Got this for sale serious offers only 61 deluxe typhonn with front light, phantom chainguard, og tank with non working horn unit. All og valued at over $1500. Was a lowlow, it can go eithe way sweet ride, shott some offers or pm me. Peace.


----------



## Est.1979

i got schwinn rims off a lil chik the front is stamped s-7 the rear isnt stamped... will s-7 tires fit on both of them?


----------



## D-ice69

looking for seat post amd seat post clamp + bolts for chain garde for 1968 schwinn sthingray pm me thx !!!


----------



## oneofakind

Thinking of selling my OG 1965 Jaguar mark 4 If the price is right..or I just might restore it. What you think..


----------



## el peyotero

found one of these pixie convertibles locally today. any ideas on what this is worth or what would be a fair price on that? the guy is asking $80








[/IMG]


----------



## 78mc

el peyotero said:


> found one of these pixie convertibles locally today. any ideas on what this is worth or what would be a fair price on that? the guy is asking $80
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


$80 is more then fair. I would jump on it....


----------



## el peyotero

78mc said:


> $80 is more then fair. I would jump on it....


thats kinda what i was thinking. thanks man


----------



## 78mc

el peyotero said:


> thats kinda what i was thinking. thanks man


:thumbsup:


----------



## Stilo-G

all SCHWINN parts


----------



## Stilo-G




----------



## oneofakind

Stilo-G said:


>


Looks bad ass homie..!


----------



## oneofakind

Stilo-G said:


> all SCHWINN parts


Nice detail..!


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Looking good Stilo.....is that the bike u got from me....


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Looking for a 20" steering tube and little tiger pedals....


----------



## elspock84

sold some off and restocked again


----------



## Stilo-G

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Looking good Stilo.....is that the bike u got from me....


 yea bro this is it getting real close to busting it out


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Stilo-G said:


> yea bro this is it getting real close to busting it out


Firme......I got about three bikes I'm working....putting them on hold tho.....gta work on my car....


----------



## el peyotero

elspock84 said:


> sold some off and restocked again


damn homie thats alot of frames:thumbsup:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

GOT MY BAT HOLDER ON MY 71 MANTA RAY


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

What's better.....a crate frame or jr frame......I'll trade my crate frame for a jr frame....


----------



## socios b.c. prez

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> What's better.....a crate frame or jr frame......I'll trade my crate frame for a jr frame....


I think it just depends on the person. I personally would rather have a frame from the 60's then the 70's. Both style frames look good but the jr frames look a little bit better?


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

True....I have always liked the jr frames....hope someone out there is willing to trade my crate frame for a jr.


----------



## elspock84

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> True....I have always liked the jr frames....hope someone out there is willing to trade my crate frame for a jr.


Ya sabes caranl I got u  I'll send u pics through facebook tonight


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Simon......


----------



## socios b.c. prez

October 64 Schwinn for sale. The only parts that are from 64 is the frame, chainguard and the bolts for it. The cups, kickstand, gooseneck, crank and sprocket. The rest if of it is og but from other years. Comes with white decals from Schwinn 1966. 










































All og 20" spring forks with AS bolts










































































Repro sissy bar from the late 90's Schwinns with og Q bolts

















No rims or seat. Pm me if interested.


----------



## HOTSHOT956

elspock84 said:


> sold some off and restocked again


:shocked: te vale verga. chinga eres chingon guey:thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

socios b.c. prez said:


> October 64 Schwinn for sale. The only parts that are from 64 is the frame, chainguard and the bolts for it. The cups, kickstand, gooseneck, crank and sprocket. The rest if of it is og but from other years. Comes with white decals from Schwinn 1966.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All og 20" spring forks with AS bolts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Repro sissy bar from the late 90's Schwinns with og Q bolts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No rims or seat. Pm me if interested.


No longer for sale.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Does anyone know if a 20X2.125 tire will fit a S-7 rim? I think those tires only fit S-2 rims? Can anyone verify that?


----------



## schwinn1966

socios b.c. prez said:


> Does anyone know if a 20X2.125 tire will fit a S-7 rim? I think those tires only fit S-2 rims? Can anyone verify that?


Won't fit. Don't even wast ur time.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

schwinn1966 said:


> Won't fit. Don't even wast ur time.


 x S-2


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C.

anybody know year of this schwinn, just so i know if its real or not,


----------



## socios b.c. prez

MYSTIFY B.C. said:


> anybody know year of this schwinn, just so i know if its real or not,
> View attachment 457720
> View attachment 457722


11/1967


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C.

socios b.c. prez said:


> 11/1967


 cool thanx bro


----------



## MEXICA

MEXICA said:


> FOR SALE RESTORED 1978 SCHWINN STING RAY WITH FULL HARD TO FIND SCHWINN ACCESSORYS 2,000 OBO


 ttt for sale $1,600


----------



## Galindo1988

socios b.c. prez said:


> No longer for sale.


Do u have anything else for sale


----------



## sittingonchrome602

*schwinn pedal car*


----------



## sittingonchrome602




----------



## socios b.c. prez

Galindo1988 said:


> Do u have anything else for sale


Pm sent


----------



## Est.1979

is there such thing of a sting-ray tandom?


----------



## 78mc

Est.1979 said:


> is there such thing of a sting-ray tandom?


I saw a 20" tandom. But not sure it was a stingray??


----------



## schwinn1966

Est.1979 said:


> is there such thing of a sting-ray tandom?


yes, it's called a "Mini-Twin"


----------



## Est.1979

But are there ones that look. Like old sting-rays?


----------



## phathead

This is my project I have been working on for a little over a year now. She is primed and being painted as I type this now though lol. I have built trikes in the past but I really wanted a lowrider trike I could still ride so I went with a late 60's-70's trike, removed the frame and kept the rear carriage and after a little searching found a Schwinn Snapper from the 50's that is 24" frame that basically looks like the 20" stingrays. So now I am making this trike with all 26" parts to hopefully allow me to actually ride this beast around when finished lol. Im new to this site and hopefully I can learn alot from here and helpo some other people out at the same time. Being from Iowa lowrider bike parts are hard to find around here now days 15 years ago all the bike shops had parts now none of them do and wont order any either. Obviously


----------



## DUKES IE

whats up homies im having trouble with a couple of codes and need help . first is a 20 inch red stingray vin #jk635364 second is a yellow 20 inch 5 speed stingray vin#ck579711. not sure if you guys can help me on other brands but it would be a great help . i have a 20 inch girls rollfast tank bike vin#c168094 and a 26 inch western flyer tank bike vin#83836 ive trid looking online but not to good with the computer. thanks all help is appericated


----------



## SUPREMACY HAWAII

My Homie's One of a kind 16" Schwinn Pixie Tandem.....Reppin' "Childhood Dreams Hawaii"


----------



## Est.1979

SUPREMACY HAWAII said:


> My Homie's One of a kind 16" Schwinn Pixie Tandem.....Reppin' "Childhood Dreams Hawaii"
> View attachment 477054


:thumbsup:dope bike bro...thinking of building something like that but with sting-ray frames..


----------



## O*C 68




----------



## Justin-Az

What kind of Schwinn is the blue one with the tank?


----------



## O*C 68

It 1979 spitfire frame I just added the tank with working horn locking 50's springer and chain guard... I also added atom brakes front and back...


----------



## el peyotero

O*C 68 said:


> It 1979 spitfire frame I just added the tank with working horn locking 50's springer and chain guard... I also added atom brakes front and back...


 i love it man! that bike is bad as fuck!!


----------



## O*C 68

el peyotero said:


> i love it man! that bike is bad as fuck!!


Thanks gee...


----------



## DUKES IE

DUKES IE said:


> whats up homies im having trouble with a couple of codes and need help . first is a 20 inch red stingray vin #jk635364 second is a yellow 20 inch 5 speed stingray vin#ck579711. not sure if you guys can help me on other brands but it would be a great help . i have a 20 inch girls rollfast tank bike vin#c168094 and a 26 inch western flyer tank bike vin#83836 ive trid looking online but not to good with the computer. thanks all help is appericated


 x2uffin:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

I have a 20" Schwinn banana seat for sale....$25 plus shipping....if interested PM ur number so I can text u pix


----------



## deville

O*C 68 said:


> It 1979 spitfire frame I just added the tank with working horn locking 50's springer and chain guard... I also added atom brakes front and back...


Nice looking bro. Chainguard looks 50-59. Also, didn't know spitfires were made after 59, looks badass either way.

I need to front hub front the woman's bike, you down to sell it? You could even sell me the pair of wheels/tires if its easier for you.

Thanks!


----------



## deville

Having a blast riding this one, still needs paint and decals. Working horn, badass. Its a 1945 hornet deluxe, last year of bolt-on kick stand. Serial number is long gone, but apparently they started ptting built-in kickstand brackets in 1946. Fork is incorrect for the year, and the tanks were painted, not plated.


----------



## DUKES IE

DUKES IE said:


> x2uffin:


 OK i only need to know what year my 20 inch rollfast #c168094 . and my 26 inch western flyer #83836. if anyone can help thanks


----------



## RUBYRED84

MANTA RAY ALL ORIGIONAL WITH SHIFTER AND REAR DISC BRAKE. EVERYTHING WORKS. 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/26-lowrider-bikes/335953-sale-schwinn-manta-ray-all-origional-rear-disc-center-shifter.html#post15523083


----------



## mr.widow-maker

ROLL CALL
1. LATINS FINEST IE,OC BC
2. PAINFUL PLEASURES LOW DESERT BC
3. SICK*SIDE HD BC
4. BEST OF FRIENDS LA BC
5. GOOD TIMES E.L.A BC
6. VIEJITOS IE BC
7. SHOWTIME LA BC
8. ONDIADOS LOW DESERT BC
9. CONSAFOS SUR CALIFAS BC
10. BLVD KINGS OC BC
11. NATIVE PRIDE IE BC
12. LATIN LUXURY IE,OC BC
13. FABIANS IE BC
14. OLD MEMORIES S.LA PEDAL CARS
15. BROWN CREATIONS BC
16. GOOD TIMES VENTURA BC
17. EVERLASTING IMPRESSIONS​


----------



## el peyotero

just picked this one up last weekend







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## lolobike

Anybody have a Schwinn generator light for sale? Or know were best place to look for one is?


----------



## deville

lolobike said:


> Anybody have a Schwinn generator light for sale? Or know were best place to look for one is?


They usually come up on ebay for pretty cheap.


----------



## juangotti

TTT


----------



## [email protected]

Ttt


----------



## deville

Its for sale y'all!
Having a blast riding this one, still needs paint and decals. Working horn, badass. Its a 1945 hornet deluxe, last year of bolt-on kick stand. Serial number is long gone, but apparently they started ptting built-in kickstand brackets in 1946. Fork is incorrect for the year, and the tanks were painted, not plated.


----------



## MEXICA

deville said:


> Its for sale y'all!
> Having a blast riding this one, still needs paint and decals. Working horn, badass. Its a 1945 hornet deluxe, last year of bolt-on kick stand. Serial number is long gone, but apparently they started ptting built-in kickstand brackets in 1946. Fork is incorrect for the year, and the tanks were painted, not plated.


How munch ? And were you located ? Pm me details


----------



## deville

Posting this for Galindo88, he was wondering how to spot a schwinn frame. Here's a reference of them chainstays. The yellow lines mark straight, and the frame bar is curved.


----------



## Galindo1988

thanks for the info homie ill look a lil closer next time :banghead: :biggrin:


----------



## deville

Haha All good homie, its a real nice frame none-the-less!


----------



## rodriguezmodels

DOES ANYONE HAVE A SCHWINN 16 INCH SPEEDOMETER FOR SALE WITH ALL THE PARTS IF U DO PM WITH PICTURES AND THE PRICE.


----------



## rodriguezmodels

DOES ANYONE HAVE A SCHWINN 16 INCH SPEEDOMETER FOR SALE WITH ALL THE PARTS IF U DO PM WITH PICTURES AND THE PRICE.


----------



## rodriguezmodels

I HAVE A RECHROMED SCHWINN KICKSTAND IT HAS #375 STAMPED ON IT ASKING $25 PICK UP OR $32 SHIPPED!!!


----------



## Est.1979

bad news said:


>


dope bike...pic from forum 07


----------



## harborareaPhil

anyone interested in a tank for a cruiser 

has delete button for horn


----------



## elspock84

harborareaPhil said:


> anyone interested in a tank for a cruiser
> 
> has delete button for horn


How much?


----------



## harborareaPhil

they go for $125+ on ebay.... 

I'll post a pic tonight... make offer


----------



## harborareaPhil

also got the chainguard.... and a set of cruiser bars with black grips


----------



## slangin cardboard

The only 2 schwinn's that I have.


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Selling my 26" Schwinn springer with AS bolts.$80 plus shipping.missing the og steering tube has an after market 20" one.pm ur number if interested and I'll text u pix


----------



## HOMEGROWN760

Can Any body explain how to take the kickstand off a schwinn....


----------



## Clown Confusion

HOMEGROWN760 said:


> Can Any body explain how to take the kickstand off a schwinn....


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MhS1lmGF85Q


----------



## MurderedoutLac95




----------



## ChemSchwinn

thanks for that youtube clip clown confusion! you the man...


----------



## rodriguezmodels

DOES ANYONE HAVE A SCHWINN 16 INCH SPEEDOMETER FOR SALE WITH ALL THE PARTS IF U DO PM WITH PICTURES AND THE PRICE.


----------



## sneekyg909

Complete Schwinn Badge...$30.00 shipped


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Selling my 26" Schwinn springer with AS bolts.$80 plus shipping.missing the og steering tube has an after market 20" one.pm ur number if interested and I'll text u pix


Still have it....hit me up


----------



## Lil Spanks

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Still have it....hit me up


hummmmmmmmm..lol


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS




----------



## slangin cardboard

Nice!!!


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Lil Spanks said:


> hummmmmmmmm..lol


I'll deliver it to your shop...no extra charge


----------



## DUKES IE

DUKES IE said:


> OK i only need to know what year my 20 inch rollfast #c168094 . and my 26 inch western flyer #83836. if anyone can help thanks


 last try


----------



## MEXICA

pick up an 59 all og schwinn catalina for 60 bucks for lady


----------



## rodriguezmodels

I HAVE A RECHROMED SCHWINN KICKSTAND IT HAS #375 STAMPED ON IT ASKING $25 PICK UP OR $32 SHIPPED!!!


----------



## Est.1979

looking to restore my schwinn speedometer and drive also a 5 speed stik shift anyone know how to take them apart?


----------



## rodriguezmodels

DOES ANYONE HAVE A SCHWINN SEAT POST CLAMP WITH THE S BOLT ON IT FOR A 16 INCH MIDGET FRAME IF SO PM ME WITH PICTURE AND PRICE!!!


----------



## MR50CHEVY

Lookin for some spring forks for lil tiger


----------



## rodriguezmodels

DOES ANYONE HAVE A SCHWINN SEAT POST CLAMP WITH THE S BOLT ON IT FOR A 16 INCH MIDGET FRAME IF SO PM ME WITH PICTURE AND PRICE!!!


----------



## SlowPoke Rodriguez

DUKES IE said:


> last try


They can help you.
http://www.nbhaa.com/


----------



## el peyotero

OG Schwinn stingray Jr. frame with a raked neck. Paint and body work by the homie elspock







[/IMG]


----------



## 85 cc

looks good :thumbsup: im tired of the blobs! you taking that to eugene? im gonna try and have mine by next summer. all schwinn parts nothing but. 5spd w/ shifter. and shifter for brake. ive been hunting down parts for this for over16 years. im a hoarder lol. 50+ schwinns


----------



## el peyotero

85 cc said:


> looks good :thumbsup: im tired of the blobs! you taking that to eugene? im gonna try and have mine by next summer. all schwinn parts nothing but. 5spd w/ shifter. and shifter for brake. ive been hunting down parts for this for over16 years. im a hoarder lol. 50+ schwinns


im not sure i fi can make it down to eugene this year but im hoping i can take it. wish i could have gone all og schwinn parts on thsi one but im too impatient.lol. ive got another stingray im keeping all original tho.. damn homie 50+ schwinns!!?? im jealous!lol


----------



## 85 cc

its all good ill see it at oaks park!!! 50plus schwinns = my own u pull it you still have the pedal car and the bike with the glass pcs.? saw them at oaks park last year. I was rolling around on my red schwinn og cruiser


----------



## 85 cc

heres my u pull it


















schwinn all day. i still have my very first schwinn i ever got back in 1990!! 22years. damn i am a hoarder!!!! lol


----------



## el peyotero

85 cc said:


> its all good ill see it at oaks park!!! 50plus schwinns = my own u pull it you still have the pedal car and the bike with the glass pcs.? saw them at oaks park last year. I was rolling around on my red schwinn og cruiser


damn bro nice pics..u do have alot!!lol. i still got those toys yea, hope i can make it to oaks park but i might have a conflict that day. ill def be at the show in hillsboro on the 26th tho with all my toys. u goin to that one?


----------



## 85 cc

ya im going probably just bring some cruisers


----------



## socios b.c. prez

I need to sell my 16" Schwinn frame. Anyone interested?


----------



## furby714

Looking for 26" pair of s7 with no rust clean i git alot of things to trade hit mi up if u have a pair


----------



## socios b.c. prez

socios b.c. prez said:


> I need to sell my 16" Schwinn frame. Anyone interested?






























Comes with everything in the pic except for seat clamp.


----------



## CE 707

What are u asking


----------



## socios b.c. prez

CE 707 said:


> What are u asking


Make me an offer bro


----------



## CE 707

Im just wondering cuz I dont know what to post mine up for


----------



## MR.GM84

socios b.c. prez said:


> Comes with everything in the pic except for seat clamp.


how much shipped to ca 92868

60.00 shipped ?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

MR.GM84 said:


> how much shipped to ca 92868
> 
> 60.00 shipped ?


Already sold homie. Sorry.


----------



## Richiecool69elka

socios b.c. prez said:


> Already sold homie. Sorry.


I'm a little to late but if you got another one For Sale.I may be interested in it.Depending on price.Or if you know someone selling one let Me know.I wanna start on a bike for My Grandson.Thanks


----------



## rodriguezmodels

I HAVE THIS SCHWINN KICKSTAND IN GOOD CHROME CONDITION THE # ON IT IS 8312.$25 PICK UP OR $30 SHIPPED



















I ALSO HAVE THIS ONE SAME PRICE ITS A DIFFRENT #!!!!


----------



## rodriguezmodels

I HAVE THIS SCHWINN KICKSTAND IN GOOD CHROME CONDITION THE # ON IT IS 8312.$25 PICK UP OR $30 SHIPPED



















I ALSO HAVE THIS ONE SAME PRICE ITS A DIFFRENT #!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Looking for a Schwinn town and country. Pm me with any info. Thanks.


----------



## rodriguezmodels

rodriguezmodels said:


> I HAVE THIS SCHWINN KICKSTAND IN GOOD CHROME CONDITION THE # ON IT IS 8312.$25 PICK UP OR $30 SHIPPED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ALSO HAVE THIS ONE SAME PRICE ITS A DIFFRENT #!!!!


KICKSTANDS STILL AVAILABLE PM IF INTRESTED!!!


----------



## rodriguezmodels

IM STILL LOOKING FOR A 16 INCH SCHWINN SPEEDOMETER THATS COMPLETE AND CLEAN IF U HAVE ONE FOR SALE PM ME!!!!


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Anyone need red grips?$20 shipped...PM if interested....


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Puro Schwinn
My 20" trike with 26" bent fork
























My 26"








My daughters 16" full in the making


----------



## socios b.c. prez

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Puro Schwinn
> My 20" trike with 26" bent fork
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 26"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My daughters 16" full in the making


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

My daughters 16" that she rides around the neighborhood


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Anyone know where Freaky Behavior is now a days?


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Anyone know where Freaky Behavior is now a days?


I bought freaky behavior's forks a while back


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

ON-DA-LOW PREZ said:


> I bought freaky behavior's forks a while back


Nice....I should have never sold it....I won't make that mistake with Baloos Jungle


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Last time I seem the frame it was all chipped up. :-(


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

socios b.c. prez said:


> Last time I seem the frame it was all chipped up. :-(


That's what I was told...sucks...oh well


----------



## rodriguezmodels

IM STILL LOOKING FOR A 16 INCH SCHWINN SPEEDOMETER THATS COMPLETE AND CLEAN IF U HAVE ONE FOR SALE PM ME!!!!


----------



## el peyotero

came across a good deal on one of those Schwinn stingray pea picker reproductions that they put out in 1999. any idea what those are worth?


----------



## 66wita6

DAMM,I GOOGLED THE NAME WITH REPRO ADDED TO IT,FROM $300 TO $1,5......GOODLUCK


----------



## David831

rodriguezmodels said:


> IM STILL LOOKING FOR A 16 INCH SCHWINN SPEEDOMETER THATS COMPLETE AND CLEAN IF U HAVE ONE FOR SALE PM ME!!!!


Try ebay i sean a couple all complete


----------



## rodriguezmodels

CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> Try ebay i sean a couple all complete


I HAVE BUT I DIDNT BID THAT MUCH SO I DIDNT WIN ON A COUPLE I HAD BID ON THANKS FOR THE INFO!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Richiecool69elka

Can Someone Please Tell Me The Month and Year of The Frame I Have The Number is EL5089..Thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Richiecool69elka said:


> Can Someone Please Tell Me The Month and Year of The Frame I Have The Number is EL5089..Thanks:thumbsup:


May 1975


----------



## Richiecool69elka

socios b.c. prez said:


> May 1975


Thanks Bro..


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Where's the Schwinn parts for sale.....


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES

Any body have a schwinn steering tube for a 20"?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

ENDANGERED SPECIES said:


> Any body have a schwinn steering tube for a 20"?


I just got rid of my last one not too long ago.


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

I need a 20" steering tube also....and crank hardware and a couple seat clamps


----------



## Justin-Az

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> I need a 20" steering tube also....and crank hardware and a couple seat clamps


I got a rechromed schwinn crank if you need it?


----------



## O*C 68

My 20'' Schwinn mini cruiser


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

O*C 68 said:


> My 20'' Schwinn mini cruiser


Beautiful....


----------



## furby714

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> I need a 20" steering tube also....and crank hardware and a couple seat clamps


I got the crank hardware


----------



## O*C 68

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Beautiful....


Thank you...


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES

socios b.c. prez said:


> I just got rid of my last one not too long ago.


----------



## Clown Confusion

http://schwinncruisers.com/catalogs/1968.html#lil-tiger


----------



## furby714

Nice.


----------



## Justin-Az

Clown Confusion said:


> http://schwinncruisers.com/catalogs/1968.html#lil-tiger


Damn they where only 29 bucks back then?


----------



## 65chevyridah

Thanks to the homies clown confusion, and ce707 for the parts to hook up my sons o.g Schwinn junior stingray. He gonna be hella happy on Christmas.


----------



## CE 707

looking good bro i like that og look


----------



## Justin-Az

Anybody have any black schwinn lil tiger grips for sale? Or know of a repop one thatll work? Also, Does anyone know if a 12.5" tire and tube will fit on a 12" wheel?


----------



## furby714

Justin-Az said:


> Anybody have any black schwinn lil tiger grips for sale? Or know of a repop one thatll work? Also, Does anyone know if a 12.5" tire and tube will fit on a 12" wheel?


Homeboy can get repop from tricycle fir 5 will fit as well


----------



## RayMan

Hoping to recreate my dad's old '66 Schwinn fastback sometime after I'm done with my current project


----------



## 78mc

65chevyridah said:


> Thanks to the homies clown confusion, and ce707 for the parts to hook up my sons o.g Schwinn junior stingray. He gonna be hella happy on Christmas.


That's nice.. Very old school..


----------



## DVS

Is there a way to tell if my '75 frame was a Stingray or a scrambler? Were there any other 20" models that year?


----------



## 78mc

DVS said:


> Is there a way to tell if my '75 frame was a Stingray or a scrambler? Were there any other 20" models that year?


Did your frame come with any parts?


----------



## elspock84

DVS said:


> Is there a way to tell if my '75 frame was a Stingray or a scrambler? Were there any other 20" models that year?


Yes if the frame has extra welds its a scrambler. They did that for extra strength so it won't break. Since those where bmx bikes.


----------



## elspock84

All u need to know about da scramblers and bmx bicycles. 

http://www.vintagebmx.com/community/index.php?showtopic=27020611


----------



## DVS

Thanks guys, looks like it's a stingray. Now I have to look for '75 stingray parts. I need everything.


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

My 20" is almost complete and ready for paint & chrome....big thanks to Raul


----------



## furby714

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> My 20" is almost complete and ready for paint & chrome....big thanks to Raul


dmmm i love that forkkk


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

furby714 said:


> dmmm i love that forkkk


Needs to be bent....


----------



## Justin-Az

65chevyridah said:


> Thanks to the homies clown confusion, and ce707 for the parts to hook up my sons o.g Schwinn junior stingray. He gonna be hella happy on Christmas.


Nice bike.


----------



## CE 707

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> My 20" is almost complete and ready for paint & chrome....big thanks to Raul





glad to see it come together


----------



## CE 707

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Needs to be bent....


me an the homie made these


----------



## lesstime

while back had the wife work on her Schwinn


----------



## furby714

Damm nice forks ne one saling any


----------



## lesstime




----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

CE 707 said:


> glad to see it come together


Thanks bro.getting there.just need the wheels so I can send stuff to the chrome shop.


----------



## lesstime

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Thanks bro.getting there.just need the wheels so I can send stuff to the chrome shop.


what wheels you looking for ????


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

lesstime said:


> what wheels you looking for ????


Not sure...OG or 72 spoke


----------



## cwplanet

bought this bike new about 1991 or so. Used to shine it all the time and took good care of it.Moved to the valley for a few years and family members helped themselves to it. Went to repair my youngers sisters garage door today and found it in the back shed under a heap of junk. Took it home, put air in the tires and then a ride around the block. Poor old bike still rides smooth. HAVE A GOOD x mAS LIL


----------



## elspock84

cwplanet said:


> bought this bike new about 1991 or so. Used to shine it all the time and took good care of it.Moved to the valley for a few years and family members helped themselves to it. Went to repair my youngers sisters garage door today and found it in the back shed under a heap of junk. Took it home, put air in the tires and then a ride around the block. Poor old bike still rides smooth. HAVE A GOOD x mAS LIL


nutting a lil paint, wd40 and sos pads cant fix


----------



## socios b.c. prez

lesstime said:


> View attachment 585421


----------



## 19jaquez84




----------



## 19jaquez84

lesstime said:


> View attachment 585421


Do you have any more pictures of this bike.


----------



## O*C 68




----------



## O*C 68

A FEW MORE...


----------



## furby714

O*C 68 said:


> A FEW MORE...


Dammm nice. U got ne schwinn parts for sale or trade ???


----------



## lesstime

let see if i can put this together this coming year


----------



## lesstime

19jaquez84 said:


> Do you have any more pictures of this bike.









before the schwinn forks ( not sure what the old owner was thinking on the guard but it diffrent and she likes it


----------



## elspock84

lesstime said:


> View attachment 586341
> let see if i can put this together this coming year


yeah i only flaked that bitch out 2 yrs ago :twak:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

elspock84 said:


> yeah i only flaked that bitch out 2 yrs ago :twak:


Two years is nothing....hahahaha


----------



## lesstime

elspock84 said:


> yeah i only flaked that bitch out 2 yrs ago :twak:


but i just got it a year ago lol just need a few things and i can build it


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

lesstime said:


> but i just got it a year ago lol just need a few things and i can build it


Lmk what u need.ill back u up if I do have anything u might need


----------



## lesstime

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Lmk what u need.ill back u up if I do have anything u might need


your chuck right?


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

lesstime said:


> your chuck right?


Yup....


----------



## lesstime

I was talking to you lastnight


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

lesstime said:


> I was talking to you lastnight


I know huh....hahaha


----------



## lesstime

Lol


----------



## O*C 68

furby714 said:


> Dammm nice. U got ne schwinn parts for sale or trade ???


What parts do u need?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Anyone have any og grips? I'm looking for a clean set.


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

socios b.c. prez said:


> Anyone have any og grips? I'm looking for a clean set.


I got red


----------



## 78mc

socios b.c. prez said:


> Anyone have any og grips? I'm looking for a clean set.


 NOS PURPLE & NOS BLUE(MIDGET)


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

78mc said:


> NOS PURPLE & NOS BLUE(MIDGET)


Sent u a pm


----------



## socios b.c. prez

78mc said:


> NOS PURPLE & NOS BLUE(MIDGET)


Let me know if you have any left.


----------



## 78mc

socios b.c. prez said:


> Let me know if you have any left.


Will do bro...


----------



## 78mc

socios b.c. prez said:


> Let me know if you have any left.


Just letting you know boths sets were sold..


----------



## socios b.c. prez

78mc said:


> Just letting you know boths sets were sold..


 I should have hit you up a long time ago. But thanks for letting me know.


----------



## gabeloc74

socios b.c. prez said:


>


Will u sell any white plaques for the front.and some red grips.schwinn ones


----------



## gabeloc74

schwinn1966 said:


> :biggrin:
> 
> thats a newer frame prob 83 or 84 grind em off and if u want drill em out or i can sell u a badge without the holes it has sticky tape and looks real good. it is new. pm me if interested :biggrin:


How much for some red flaked schwinn grips and a white schwinn plaque with black letters and holes.and screws if possible.575 621 7681


----------



## 78mc

socios b.c. prez said:


> I should have hit you up a long time ago. But thanks for letting me know.


You should have got them back sept. When Kevin sent you pictures..  I'll let you know if I get anymore..


----------



## socios b.c. prez

gabeloc74 said:


> Will u sell any white plaques for the front.and some red grips.schwinn ones


thats just a picture I posted that I found online. I don't have any for sale. I'm still looking for another set of white, black and purple for myself.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

78mc said:


> You should have got them back sept. When Kevin sent you pictures..  I'll let you know if I get anymore..


I never got the pics. :facepalm: some sort of incompatibility between our phones or something. Me and Kevin talked about it like a month later. :banghead:


----------



## 78mc

socios b.c. prez said:


> I never got the pics. :facepalm: some sort of incompatibility between our phones or something. Me and Kevin talked about it like a month later. :banghead:


Oh shit.. I didn't know that..  Too bad you don't live in So.Cal there is a bike swapmeet in Long Beach & Whitter once a month. I pick up a LIL Tiger frame for $10.


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

socios b.c. prez said:


> thats just a picture I posted that I found online. I don't have any for sale. I'm still looking for another set of white, black and purple for myself.


Next swapmeet I got to,ill try to get u some grips.send me a list of what u need


----------



## socios b.c. prez

78mc said:


> Oh shit.. I didn't know that..  Too bad you don't live in So.Cal there is a bike swapmeet in Long Beach & Whitter once a month. I pick up a LIL Tiger frame for $10.


It's all good homie. You win son, you loose some. I wish I could make it to one of those swap meets. We used to have something like that up here a long ass time ago but the promoter who used to do it retired or something and no one took it over for him.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Next swapmeet I got to,ill try to get u some grips.send me a list of what u need


Let me know when it is and I will try to send you some cash loco. :biggrin: :naughty:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

socios b.c. prez said:


> Let me know when it is and I will try to send you some cash loco. :biggrin: :naughty:


Jan 13 is the next one


----------



## 78mc

That's it. The 13th..


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

78mc said:


> That's it. The 13th..


Maybe ill see u there...


----------



## 78mc

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Maybe ill see u there...


I'll be there bro...


----------



## socios b.c. prez

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Jan 13 is the next one


Coo


----------



## Est.1979

http://www.ebay.com/itm/OLD-SCHOOL-...070?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item51a639f0f6


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

MY SONS TWINS


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS

HERE THEY GO PUT TO USE !


----------



## lesstime

all mine


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

lesstime said:


> View attachment 596798
> View attachment 596799
> View attachment 596800
> all mine


Show off....


----------



## lesstime

lol


----------



## MKR

Who can tell me if this serial number is from a Schwinn? J543549... And if so what year too.....


----------



## socios b.c. prez

MKR said:


> Who can tell me if this serial number is from a Schwinn? J543549... And if so what year too.....


what part of the frame did that come from?


----------



## MKR

From the back... Where the back wheels goes..


----------



## lesstime




----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

lesstime said:


> View attachment 597132


Nice...


----------



## MKR

Here is a picture of it...


----------



## socios b.c. prez

MKR said:


> View attachment 597795
> Here is a picture of it...


I don't think that's a Schwinn frame. Can you post a pic of the whole frame?


----------



## MEXICA

Pick me.up.a .77 cruzier. Gonna hook it for.sumer almost.done.with my ladys 59


----------



## MKR

You can hardly see it..


----------



## 19stratus97

hummmm, wheres the kickstand mount?


----------



## MKR

They took it off.... Bottom part was covered up as well as the top...


----------



## elspock84

MKR said:


> View attachment 598325
> You can hardly see it..


NOT A SCHWINN


----------



## MKR

elspock84 said:


> NOT A SCHWINN



Thanks elspock84 and everyone else...


----------



## growmaster4

MKR said:


> Thanks elspock84 and everyone else...


No way that's a schwinn,you can tell by the bar that goes front the crank housing to the tank,not bent enough,and the wheel stays are way different


----------



## elspock84

growmaster4 said:


> No way that's a schwinn,you can tell by the bar that goes front the crank housing to the tank,not bent enough,and the wheel stays are way different


also the bracket for the chainguard is squared


----------



## MKR

Well thanks everyone... Just checking if it was or not.... I had my question answered.... Thanks..


----------



## Tin-Tin

Just got this 67 :thumbsup:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Tin-Tin said:


> View attachment 599928
> 
> Just got this 67 :thumbsup:


Nice.....


----------



## Tin-Tin

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Nice.....


Thanx bro


----------



## lesstime




----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Tin-Tin said:


> Thanx bro


U doing it custom or OG?


----------



## Tin-Tin

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> U doing it custom or OG?


wanna keep it og but with a lil custom thrown in there


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Tin-Tin said:


> wanna keep it og but with a lil custom thrown in there


Nice....I'm working on my 20" also,but have to many projects


----------



## Tin-Tin

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Nice....I'm working on my 20" also,but have to many projects


is it the yellow 1?


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Yes sir.....just got the wheels a couple weeks ago.just need to bend the OG 26" forks,but first I want to finish my daughters 16"


----------



## Tin-Tin

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Yes sir.....just got the wheels a couple weeks ago.just need to bend the OG 26" forks,but first I want to finish my daughters 16"


thats cool bro you going OG too? & so to make the bent fork you just need a 26" bottom fork piece & a 20" steering tube or wassup?


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Yup....going OG,but think it might be considered street.no matter,I just want to build it to ride and for show.


----------



## Tin-Tin

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Yup....going OG,but think it might be considered street.no matter,I just want to build it to ride and for show.


what color you planning on painting it?


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Tin-Tin said:


> what color you planning on painting it?


Red to match the red grips I got for it.i wanted to keep it yellow,but haven't found yellow grips.


----------



## Tin-Tin

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Red to match the red grips I got for it.i wanted to keep it yellow,but haven't found yellow grips.



http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trksid=p5197.m570.l1313&_nkw=schwinn+yellow+grips&_sacat=0&_from=R40
heres a couple bro


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Tin-Tin said:


> http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trksid=p5197.m570.l1313&_nkw=schwinn+yellow+grips&_sacat=0&_from=R40
> heres a couple bro


Cool...the lemon peeler glitter ones are nice....wouldn't mind a yellow candy flaked out bike.....


----------



## Tin-Tin

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Cool...the lemon peeler glitter ones are nice....wouldn't mind a yellow candy flaked out bike.....


yup those are the best 1s there i say


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

A little of my collection. 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## KIPPY

lesstime said:


> View attachment 600080


:thumbsup:


----------



## Tin-Tin

U


Tin-Tin said:


> View attachment 599928


Before n After


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Put it together and went for a ride....need the front fender brace....


----------



## socios b.c. prez

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Put it together and went for a ride....need the front fender brace....


:thumbsup:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

socios b.c. prez said:


> :thumbsup:


Thank you for the parts...after I get the fenders on,I'm gna get the wheels for my beach cruiser...getting them ready for summer


----------



## socios b.c. prez

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Thank you for the parts...after I get the fenders on,I'm gna get the wheels for my beach cruiser...getting them ready for summer


I would love to fix up my cruiser too. It's been waiting too long to get fixed up but I gotta get these other projects done first. Maybe next year I will get to it?


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

socios b.c. prez said:


> I would love to fix up my cruiser too. It's been waiting too long to get fixed up but I gotta get these other projects done first. Maybe next year I will get to it?


I just painted mine black with a spray can...gna redo it when I have extra cash.....powder coat the frame and dip all the parts


----------



## socios b.c. prez

The only thing that stops me from working on my cruiser is the chainguard cause its chrome and has to be painted to match the frame. Part of me says to just get it just the chainguard plated so I can get it painted but I would want to put it together and ride it and I would probably end up putting the rust parts on and fucking something up. SO i rather wait and do it the right way.


----------



## Clown Confusion

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=603833&stc=1&d=1359964375 
My schwinn skipper


----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## socios b.c. prez

That would look bad ass with some og white grips


----------



## Clown Confusion

socios b.c. prez said:


> That would look bad ass with some og white grips


yup


----------



## Clown Confusion

Clown Confusion said:


>


its a 1961 schwinn skipper


----------



## O*C 68




----------



## O*C 68

My 1980 20'' Schwinn cruiser...


----------



## LopezCustoms

my 1980 schwinn 20" krate "blue magic"


----------



## Est.1979

24" Varsity


----------



## O*C 68

My all original 1950 Schwinn Panther...


----------



## el peyotero

anyone know where i can get a schwinn baseball bat holder for a 20 inch? I seen one on ebay but i seem to remember a guy who made reproductions of them on here?


----------



## dave_st23

Anyone know where I can get some decals for a 56 wasp


----------



## O*C 68

dave_st23 said:


> Anyone know where I can get some decals for a 56 wasp


Felix's Bicycle Shop

(310) 327-8888
1029 W Gardena Blvd
Gardena, CA 90247


----------



## MEXICA

O*C 68 said:


> My all original 1950 Schwinn Panther...


Thats.bad.ass bro


----------



## O*C 68

MEXICA said:


> Thats.bad.ass bro


Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## Tripps

1974 schwinn beach crusier its in good shape i got it a week ago all mest up it was red but now is brown and i just fixed it up today so its kind of new so give me a offer local pick only in O*C hit me up


----------



## MEXICA

O*C 68 said:


> Felix's Bicycle Shop
> 
> (310) 327-8888
> 1029 W Gardena Blvd
> Gardena, CA 90247


The homie Frenado


----------



## MEXICA

dave_st23 said:


> Anyone know where I can get some decals for a 56 wasp


Manny Bike Shop in Compton.has.some.too


----------



## O*C 68

MEXICA said:


> The homie Frenado


Yup...


----------



## cwplanet

O*C 68 said:


> My all original 1950 Schwinn Panther...


----------



## Tin-Tin

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Put it together and went for a ride....need the front fender brace....


hows your bike coming along bro?


----------



## elspock84

schwinn badge. did a rootbeer blend over black. patterns are in black, candy copper


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Replaced the forks...thank you to the homie Lesstime for bending the forks.just need to get some support bars


----------



## Est.1979

[/QUOT:thumbsup:dope bike bro


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Est.1979 said:


> [/QUOT:thumbsup:dope bike bro


Thanks bro.....I sent u a PM


----------



## sureñosbluez

o.g. sting ray seat
 



[URL="http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/29/dsc04108a.jpg/"]

[URL="http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/585/dsc04109sr.jpg/"][/URL][/URL]


----------



## Tin-Tin

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Replaced the forks...thank you to the homie Lesstime for bending the forks.just need to get some support bars


nice bro looks better everytime you post it


----------



## Tin-Tin

sureñosbluez said:


> o.g. sting ray seat


nice work g, you engraved it?


----------



## sureñosbluez

Tin-Tin said:


> nice work g, you engraved it?



Thanks yes I engrave it but is still unfinished


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Tin-Tin said:


> nice bro looks better everytime you post it


Thanks bro...once I get the support bars ill be done for a minute on this one.just waiting on the fenders for my 26" and then ill work on my daughters 16"....the trike is being out on the back burner along with my monte for a minute....


----------



## Tin-Tin

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Thanks bro...once I get the support bars ill be done for a minute on this one.just waiting on the fenders for my 26" and then ill work on my daughters 16"....the trike is being out on the back burner along with my monte for a minute....


thats wassup bro, what kinda bike you building your daughter?


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

16" mild custom


----------



## Tin-Tin

sureñosbluez said:


> Thanks yes I engrave it but is still unfinished


post pix when your done bro


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Here's my latest project....fenders painted by Arts Kustomz.....


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Freaky Behavior 2 in the process....


----------



## Tin-Tin

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Freaky Behavior 2 in the process....


can't wait to see bro


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Tin-Tin said:


> can't wait to see bro


Thanks bro...it's gna take some time,but it will be done...


----------



## ChemSchwinn

here's my 1971 schwinn stingray still in the works!


----------



## Clown Confusion

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=627502&stc=1&d=1364923468


----------



## Clown Confusion

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Freaky Behavior 2 in the process....


nice


----------



## sureñosbluez

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Freaky Behavior 2 in the process....


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## furby714

I got some schwinn pixie hbars recently rechromed for trade or sale hit me up if interested


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS




----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

CAPRICE CLASSICS said:


>


Nice collection...


----------



## Est.1979

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## KIPPY

ChemSchwinn said:


> here's my 1971 schwinn stingray still in the works!
> 
> View attachment 626938


HOW DO U BEND THE FORKS ??


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Looking for 2 seat clamp S bolts with the nuts....(no ****)PM me if u have any for sale...


----------



## cwplanet

:angel:

In Memoriam 
It is with great sadness the we report that Al Fritz passed Tuesday night.

We here at BDM will remember Al, as the father of the Sting-Ray and Airdyne.

Starting on the welding line of Schwinn’s landmark Kostner Avenue plant in Chicago, Al Fritz worked his way up from the factory floor in 1945, to become the number-two man, and a member of the Board of Directors at Schwinn Bicycle Company.

In 1963 as Schwinn's designer Al Fritz heard about a new youth trend centered in California for retrofitting bicycles with the accoutrements of motorcycles customized in the "bobber" or "chopper" style, including high-rise, "ape hanger" handlebars and low-rider "banana seats". Inspired, he designed a mass-production bike for the youth market known as Project J-38. The result, a wheelie bike, was introduced to the public as the Schwinn Stingray in June 1963. It had ape hanger handlebars, banana seat, and 20-inch tires.

Sales were initially slow, as many parents desiring a bicycle for their children did not find the Sting-Ray appealing in the least. However, after a few appeared on America's streets and neighborhoods, many young riders would accept nothing else, and sales took off. By 1965, a host of American and foreign manufacturers were offering their own version of the Sting-Ray.

Al’s story is the stuff legends are made of, but sadly most of the people in the bicycle industry today don’t even know his name.

Our thoughts and prayers go to the Fritz family as we at BDM mourn his passing. The family will have a memorial service in the Chicago area in 4 to 6 weeks.

Remembrances can be posted at:
https://www.facebook...eDealerMagazine


----------



## 4_ever_green

Does this frame come stock without the 2 bars going down?


----------



## furby714

4_ever_green said:


> Does this frame come stock without the 2 bars going down?


Yes that is a Schwinn fastback


----------



## 4_ever_green

Cool.. bout to be built


----------



## 100spokedaytonman

1951? Maybe for sale


----------



## ChemSchwinn

i need help?...anyone please... i have a front 20' schwinn wheel but its taller and skinnier than my back wheel. the rear wheel looks wider. i just want to know what schwinn s? type the wheel is. thanks


----------



## jay1

Ok I have a question for you peeps . How do you remove and install the kickstand ? I been banging my head against the wall on this and am still stuck


----------



## jay1

Pm me if you can help


----------



## furby714

ChemSchwinn said:


> i need help?...anyone please... i have a front 20' schwinn wheel but its taller and skinnier than my back wheel. the rear wheel looks wider. i just want to know what schwinn s? type the wheel is. thanks


the back one is a s2 
The front is a s7


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

jay1 said:


> Ok I have a question for you peeps . How do you remove and install the kickstand ? I been banging my head against the wall on this and am still stuck


too much to type. it is a little bit complicated. google it or youtube it. there are videos, pictures, tools. etc.


----------



## dusty87ls

U need the kickstand removal tool. eBay all day. Or youtube it there is other ways around it but u risk damaging it in the process

That was for jay1's ?


----------



## dusty87ls

*26" spitfire 5 speed for sale*

I have a pretty much all og 5 speed spitfire 26" up for grabs I would say its 90% og. The gooseneck handlebars look to be the only after market parts it is a drum brake bike with front hand brakes. Located in mo vall Cali local sale only please. $150.00


























Sorry my pics came ou upside down. Lol


----------



## ChemSchwinn

furby714 said:


> the back one is a s2
> The front is a s7



Hey furby i just checked the back wheel and its stamped tubular s-7. as for the front wheel it doesnt have any stamp but has a schwinn hub..looks like it could be from a fastback? not sure


----------



## lowrod

jay1 said:


> Ok I have a question for you peeps . How do you remove and install the kickstand ? I been banging my head against the wall on this and am still stuck


 a pair of vise grips to lock on the pin & ratchet wrench wide enough to slide over the kickstand to compress the spring, then the pin is released & the kickstand comes out.:thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Og Schwinn grips for sale. $25 a pair shipped


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Any og stingrays out therr.for sale


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS




----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS




----------



## cruising oldies

i need a 16"schiwnn anyone


----------



## David831

20" schwinn frame for sale


----------



## cruising oldies

cuanto$$$


----------



## David831

cruising oldies said:


> cuanto$$$


120


----------



## cruising oldies

David831 said:


> 120


80


----------



## David831

cruising oldies said:


> 80


100+ shipping


----------



## Clown Confusion

smoking crack lol


----------



## David831

Clown Confusion said:


> smoking crack lol


Purple kush


----------



## INKEDUP

Can someone post up the serial number and date?
I got 3 frames trying to find out which year they are


----------



## juangotti

David831 said:


> Purple kush


mixed with crackodoodoodo! LOL

Them frames go for 60-80 shipped homie


----------



## Mannie Fre$h

socios b.c. prez said:


> Og Schwinn grips for sale. $25 a pair shipped


Let me know if you still have the yellow ones


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Mannie Fre$h said:


> Let me know if you still have the yellow ones


Pm sent


----------



## chrismiller

*
Really Nice O.G schwinn bantam for sale - do have top bar 

$BEST OFFER TAKES IT + Shipping pm if interested*


----------



## Mannie Fre$h

Schwinn I'm restoring for my niece coming along nicely.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Mannie Fre$h said:


> Schwinn I'm restoring for my niece coming along nicely.
> View attachment 664171
> View attachment 664172
> View attachment 664174
> View attachment 664175
> View attachment 664176


Looks good homie. I got an og 16" seat and an og sissybar for that if you are looking for them.


----------



## Clown Confusion

i like the color


----------



## Est.1979

I got a seat post


----------



## chrismiller

TRADED


----------



## rodriguezmodels

I GOT A 16'' SCHWINN PIXIE GIRL FRAME I NEED PARTS IF U HAVE THEM PM PICTURES AND PRICE I NEED CHAIN GUARD,CRANK WITH ALL THE BOLT NUTS,SPROCKET,ORIGINAL HANDLE BARS,SEATPOST CLAMP WITH THE S BOLT STAMPED ON IT,GOOSNECK AND A COMPLETE 16'' SCHWINN SPEEDOMETER....


----------



## HVY-CHY 79

dose anyone have a real clean Schwinn steering tube


----------



## REGALRIDER86

For sale:26" 1961 schwin corvette all original except for the tires. Seeing what kind of offers are out there. has 2-speed rear wheel hub. Not sure what the market is for this style bike. ( Can get better pics. later tonight


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ




----------



## Painful-Pleasure$

Is it 4 sale..


----------



## Richiecool69elka

Can Anyone Help Me with this Serial Number? What Year? I Think its JF04513 or JE04513..Thanks


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Richiecool69elka said:


> Can Anyone Help Me with this Serial Number? What Year? I Think its JF04513 or JE04513..Thanks


The first letter is the month and its September. If the second letter is an E then it's from 1969. If its and F then it's from 1970.


----------



## Richiecool69elka

socios b.c. prez said:


> The first letter is the month and its September. If the second letter is an E then it's from 1969. If its and F then it's from 1970.


Thanks Raul.Hope its an E.So it will be the same year as My El Camino..


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Anyone looking for a girls frame?PM me ur number if interested and ill text up pics


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Anyone looking for a girls frame?PM me ur number if interested and ill text up pics


Frame sold to oneofakind.....thanks homie


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

20" balloons


----------



## toyshopcustoms

sureñosbluez said:


> o.g. sting ray seat


So I have a dumb question, for a guy of my experience at least. Did these OG schwinn seats come with two pans, 1- with upholstery and 1- underneath?


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

toyshopcustoms said:


> So I have a dumb question, for a guy of my experience at least. Did these OG schwinn seats come with two pans, 1- with upholstery and 1- underneath?


Yes they did....main reason why so many of us like to use them on our bikes...gives you the option to add more detail...plus some of us love to use OG Schwinn parts on out builds...


----------



## toyshopcustoms

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Yes they did....main reason why so many of us like to use them on our bikes...gives you the option to add more detail...plus some of us love to use OG Schwinn parts on out builds...


Thanks. I need to get one than. I love schwinn parts myself. I actually keep a pretty good amount of them in my garage drawers. I used to be crazy about it and collect them all the time. I have headlights, a bunch of speedos, sprockets, cranks, necks etc... You cant beat the quality of these parts, rusty or not. Anybody have a nice schwinn seat that they would sell me? It doesnt have to have nice upholstery or anything just no rust, bends or dings.


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

toyshopcustoms said:


> Thanks. I need to get one than. I love schwinn parts myself. I actually keep a pretty good amount of them in my garage drawers. I used to be crazy about it and collect them all the time. I have headlights, a bunch of speedos, sprockets, cranks, necks etc... You cant beat the quality of these parts, rusty or not. Anybody have a nice schwinn seat that they would sell me? It doesnt have to have nice upholstery or anything just no rust, bends or dings.


I hear ya.building with Schwinn parts,you can never go wrong.makes the bikes look old school and classy.heres what I have built.got a couple more in the making


----------



## My95Fleety

12 inch Schwinn mini cruiser $175


----------



## el peyotero

ON-DA-LOW PREZ said:


> 20" balloons


daaamn that's tight


----------



## DVS

My son's pretty original Lil Tiger.


----------



## OSITOMPK

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Replaced the forks...thank you to the homie Lesstime for bending the forks.just need to get some support bars


What size forks did you use 26""?? I want to make some for mine


----------



## MKR

Does any one have some Schwinn Fenders for a 20".... Original and chrome..... If so pm me... Thanks!!! It's for a friend and it is a 60's model.....​


----------



## mexhika

Nice


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

OSITOMPK said:


> What size forks did you use 26""?? I want to make some for mine


Yup....26"


----------



## Clown Confusion

my og schwinns


----------



## rodriguezmodels

Does anyone now what size cable schwinn speedometer i need for a 16" schwinn midget frame im making it into a lowrider but i need the cable?pm if u have info thanks


----------



## Est.1979

rodriguezmodels said:


> Does anyone now what size cable schwinn speedometer i need for a 16" schwinn midget frame im making it into a lowrider but i need the cable?pm if u have info thanks


I got a original one for a 20" its 17" long i believe...I don't use it


----------



## 65ragss

For sale in the San Gabreil Valley asking 350 obo need it out ASAP! Its prettly clean repainted chrome is is good also. Please call/text (818) 859-8661


----------



## 65ragss

For sale in the San Gabreil Valley asking 350 obo need it out ASAP! Its prettly clean repainted chrome is is good also. Please call/text (818) 859-8661<img src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=778361&stc=1" attachmentid="778361" alt="" id="vbattach_778361" class="previewthumb">


----------



## Rojo909

I'm looking for a ill tiger any for sale send pictures and info to 1(909)496-6282 thanks


----------



## O*C 68




----------



## O*C 68




----------



## O*C 68




----------



## O*C 68




----------



## O*C 68




----------



## O*C 68




----------



## O*C 68




----------



## Est.1979

O*C 68 said:


>


Wow nice collection


----------



## Richiecool69elka

O*C 68 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## O*C 68

Est.1979 said:


> Wow nice collection


Thank you :thumbsup:


----------



## O*C 68

Richiecool69elka said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## 69 Mob Livin

any pre war schwinns for sale?


----------



## 19stratus97

anyone know how to take apart a Schwinn trike axle? I want to powdercoat my trike kit but cant figure out how to remove the moving parts off


----------



## socios b.c. prez

19stratus97 said:


> anyone know how to take apart a Schwinn trike axle? I want to powdercoat my trike kit but cant figure out how to remove the moving parts off


I can't remember but theirs either a cotter pin or a bolt for an Allen wrench in the center case. Undo that and the axles should slide out.


----------



## 19stratus97

Ok got it. It was just being stubborn but a rubber mallet helped


----------



## furby714

all of this stuff looks familiar my neighbor showed me a video of all these bikes n said they were his honors n that horn used to b his if am not mistaken


O*C 68 said:


>


----------



## O*C 68

furby714 said:


> all of this stuff looks familiar my neighbor showed me a video of all these bikes n said they were his honors n that horn used to b his if am not mistaken


I don't know who ur neighbor is but all them bikes are mine and my dads... 
if you look in the back you'll see my elco and my dads malibu hopper...


----------



## O*C 68

I have a 1959 20" Schwinn double straight bar Tornado for sale
All complete and rides well 
House of colors candy blue not powder coated 
clean schwinn s-7 wheels chrome fenders
Schwinn westwind white walls blue.and.white schwinn seat
714 580 0695 text or call ask for Junior
$500 or best offer


----------



## O*C 68




----------



## O*C 68




----------



## liljoker

You have any rack for 20" for sale ?


----------



## O*C 68

liljoker said:


> You have any rack for 20" for sale ?


No I don't I need one for the black 20" dx...


----------



## furby714

O*C 68 said:


> I don't know who ur neighbor is but all them bikes are mine and my dads...
> if you look in the back you'll see my elco and my dads malibu hopper...


orale ur the one with the cadillac que no i forgot that foos name i tnk its joey or sometng the foo that lives in stanton he has n el co he sold u the black dx i tnk


----------



## O*C 68

furby714 said:


> orale ur the one with the cadillac que no i forgot that foos name i tnk its joey or sometng the foo that lives in stanton he has n el co he sold u the black dx i tnk


Yeah ur talking bout Johnny...


----------



## furby714

yea that dude am his neighbor the one that went to the bike swatmeet last month


----------



## mexhika

Any Stingray accessories for sale?


----------



## Est.1979

I got a 5speed stik shifter and speedometer 100bucks shipped...no cables or drive


----------



## mexhika

Est.1979 said:


> I got a 5speed stik shifter and speedometer 100bucks shipped...no cables or drive


I got that on my bike all ready Thanks tho.


----------



## Clown Confusion

My 20'' schwinn skipper


----------



## Est.1979

Clown Confusion said:


> My 20'' schwinn skipper


Nice...those forks are dope...wish never sold mine...good thing I have extras just incase


----------



## Tin-Tin

Clown Confusion said:


> My 20'' schwinn skipper


nice & simple


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Clown Confusion said:


> My 20'' schwinn skipper



Do you have any extra og rear fender braces like on your bike?


----------



## el peyotero

what are you guys doing for aftermarket white walls in your 20"? ive got an OG stingray and an OG lil chik and been trying to put new white walls on the rims but they are a bitch to get on. seems like the rims are about a half inch bigger than china wheels. is there a way to get aftermarket Taiwan white walls on an original Schwinn rim or are they too big?


----------



## 78mc

el peyotero said:


> what are you guys doing for aftermarket white walls in your 20"? ive got an OG stingray and an OG lil chik and been trying to put new white walls on the rims but they are a bitch to get on. seems like the rims are about a half inch bigger than china wheels. is there a way to get aftermarket Taiwan white walls on an original Schwinn rim or are they too big?


They have to be 20x13/4. The 20x1.75 won't fit


----------



## el peyotero

thanks man! I think I found the ones I need.


----------



## 78mc

Does anyone know what the tear drop reflector are going for?


----------



## oneofakind

78mc said:


> Does anyone know what the tear drop reflector are going for?


$35-$50..


----------



## 78mc

oneofakind said:


> $35-$50..


Thanks John. I'm thinking of getting a OG one..


----------



## 67impalaSS

Does anyone have a speedo drive for a krate with the atom wheel ?? Plz message me thanks


----------



## mexhika

67impalaSS said:


> Does anyone have a speedo drive for a krate with the atom wheel ?? Plz message me thanks


I have the cable for sale


----------



## paisa64

1963 scwhinn $$$330 thanks


----------



## mexhika

Ttt I got a og.schwinn headlight and tail light with generator $40


----------



## chaddubbs86

Hey does anybody have schwinn name plate for 20 inch and a chain guard for 20 inch really need one bad pm me or txt me at 615 410 1580 chad


----------



## mexhika

Ttt


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Any Schwinn parts for sale....


----------



## Est.1979

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Any Schwinn parts for sale....


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1095657&stc=1&d=1393294257 150bucks


----------



## mexhika

Got two.20" 1970s boys Schwinn.frames.for.sale.$80 each ship.


----------



## Richiecool69elka

Est.1979 said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1095657&stc=1&d=1393294257 150bucks


Is That 150 Firm?


----------



## ChemSchwinn

20' o.g. schwinn bent forks will fit perfect on a 16' schwinn. no spring no front truss bars. i have a rusted yolk & spring i will throw in since it has no spring. PM me


----------



## mexhika

mexhika said:


> Got two.20" 1970s boys Schwinn.frames.for.sale.$80 each ship.


Also.got.a.66 16" boys $80


----------



## 78mc

ChemSchwinn said:


> 20' o.g. schwinn bent forks will fit perfect on a 16' schwinn. no spring no front truss bars. i have a rusted yolk & spring i will throw in since it has no spring. PM me
> View attachment 1105666


PM sent


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Post up some parts for sale...I might sell a couple luck 7 sprockets,cranks and whatever else I can find...


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

78 Monte 4 Life said:


>


I should have kept this one....


----------



## rollinbajito

I have a sissy bar from a 1963 schwinn stingray ray for sale pm me for detail thanks


----------



## rollinbajito

Any one selling a lady's beach cruiser Hollywood starlet American or fiesta


----------



## mexhika

rollinbajito said:


> Any one selling a lady's beach cruiser Hollywood starlet American or fiesta


I got a women cruzer frame for sale $60


----------



## brn2ridelo

mexhika said:


> I got a women cruzer frame for sale $60


pics location


----------



## mexhika

brn2ridelo said:


> pics location


Los Angeles Also got a 66 Schwinn $500


----------



## mexhika

mexhika said:


> Los Angeles Also got a 66 Schwinn $500


 ttt


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

A new bike coming out of the E.P shop


----------



## 84SWANGA

Looking for 16" Midget Frame if anyone has one they want to part with. Would also consider complete bike if it isn't a small fortune


----------



## prewarkid

I had the chance to take a photo of some of my Prewar Schwinns while I had them out. 

View attachment schwinns.zip


----------



## mexhika

prewarkid said:


> I had the chance to take a photo of some of my Prewar Schwinns while I had them out.
> 
> View attachment 1164546


Nice


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Puro Schwinn....


----------



## bluedreamz

Picked this up today


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Nice....cap behind the seat and on the bottom between the crank and fender....


----------



## bluedreamz

It's has it by the fender just needs behind the sear


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Any more Schwinns being built....


----------



## bluedreamz

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Any more Schwinns being built....


I got 2 schwinns I'm working on


----------



## johnnie65

I'm starting to build a 70's Lil tiger for my daughter. Keeping a Lil more og style.


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Nice.....keeping Schwinns alive...


----------



## Flash_Cordon

This is my 26" Schwinn cruiser. Bought the frame already bondoed, and then just added everything you see on it. Never gets old riding it, but heavy as hell lol going uphill can be a bitch. But on them straightaways....forgetta bout it!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

My daughters 16" whit OG bent forks...thanks go out to the homie Est. 1979....these forks are clean....


----------



## bluedreamz

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> View attachment 1245810
> 
> View attachment 1245818
> 
> 
> My daughters 16" whit OG bent forks...thanks go out to the homie Est. 1979....these forks are clean....


Looks clean


----------



## bluedreamz

My schwinn put together with parts off an other bike


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

bluedreamz said:


> Looks clean


Thanks....


----------



## bluedreamz

Does any one have schwinn parts for sell??


----------



## 78mc

bluedreamz said:


> Does any one have schwinn parts for sell??


What are you looking for?


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

What do u have for sale mike......


----------



## mexhika

I have beach cruisers for sale $400/800


----------



## Kidblack

my 2 the pink one is a 73 schwinn and the red is a aftermarket schwinn


----------



## bluedreamz

78mc said:


> What are you looking for?


Bottom banana seat pan and speedometer with cable


----------



## oneofakind

bluedreamz said:


> Bottom banana seat pan and speedometer with cable


I have speedometer no cable tho..


----------



## 78mc

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> What do u have for sale mike......


What do you need?


----------



## bluedreamz

oneofakind said:


> I have speedometer no cable tho..


How much


----------



## bluedreamz

Looking for bottom seat pan mine is messed up kind of bad


----------



## Est.1979

My boys..."Noah's Ark"


----------



## Est.1979




----------



## bluedreamz

Who's going to lowrider fest tomorrow at angel stadium


----------



## 78mc

bluedreamz said:


> Looking for bottom seat pan mine is messed up kind of bad


If you know a good body man. He could fix that for you. A lot of the pans are pecfect when they are take the seat a part...


----------



## bluedreamz

78mc said:


> If you know a good body man. He could fix that for you. A lot of the pans are pecfect when they are take the seat a part...


Ok thanks


----------



## bluedreamz

78mc said:


> If you know a good body man. He could fix that for you. A lot of the pans are pecfect when they are take the seat a part...


But what do I do about the holes they aren't in center should I weld them and then drill knew holes?


----------



## oneofakind

oneofakind said:


> I have speedometer no cable tho..


$30 shipped


----------



## oneofakind

1977 schwinn pixie 2...."WHITE GIRL"


----------



## 78mc

bluedreamz said:


> But what do I do about the holes they aren't in center should I weld them and then drill knew holes?


You could if you want to. It's really what you want...
Here is my son's pan. I just finish yesterday.. I have a lot of time in metal work in it..


----------



## bluedreamz

oneofakind said:


> 1977 schwinn pixie 2...."WHITE GIRL"


Clean


----------



## bluedreamz

78mc said:


> You could if you want to. It's really what you want...
> Here is my son's pan. I just finish yesterday.. I have a lot of time in metal work in it..
> View attachment 1263266


Alright that seat looks nice is it for a 12"??


----------



## 78mc

bluedreamz said:


> Alright that seat looks nice is it for a 12"??


Yeah. It's a Lil Tiger seat


----------



## bluedreamz

78mc said:


> Yeah. It's a Lil Tiger seat


The seat looks nice I been wanting to fix one up but all my money is going into my other project


----------



## 78mc

bluedreamz said:


> The seat looks nice I been wanting to fix one up but all my money is going into my other project


I know the feeling.. I have my son's bikes & my cars.. Just do one at a time..


----------



## bluedreamz

78mc said:


> I know the feeling.. I have my son's bikes & my cars.. Just do one at a time..


Ya and I been helping my dad with his 62


----------



## turri 67

Not sure where to post but I'm restoring my kids 20" stingray but a lot of the parts have some rust. Do you guys rechrome or just treat/ polish those parts? (Forks, rims, seat post etc). I'll need some white handle grips if I could find some too. Any dads let me know. 

Thanks, 
--turri


----------



## bluedreamz

turri 67 said:


> Not sure where to post but I'm restoring my kids 20" stingray but a lot of the parts have some rust. Do you guys rechrome or just treat/ polish those parts? (Forks, rims, seat post etc). I'll need some white handle grips if I could find some too. Any dads let me know.
> 
> Thanks,
> --turri


 it all depends on the chrome if it just has surface rust use fine steel wool but if the rust is bad rechrome


----------



## turri 67

bluedreamz said:


> it all depends on the chrome if it just has surface rust use fine steel wool but if the rust is bad rechrome


Is it worth rechroming the stick shift, rims and handle bars if they're OG? Any leads on someone that can tear down the rims and respoke them after chrome?

Thanks


----------



## bluedreamz

Ya it's worth rechroming them and idk anyone that does


----------



## HATERZ_NIGHTMARE

I have a question I have a couple schwinn breezes that I am fixing up and I need new tires for them on the original tires the size are 26x1 3/8 to fit s-5 or s-6 schwinn tubular rim and I dont know what s-5 or s-6 means do I have to find original tires or can I just put on the 26x1 3/8 tires?


----------



## mexhika

Est.1979 said:


> My boys..."Noah's Ark"


Nice name


----------



## 78mc

Anyone have OG 16" springer forks for sale?


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

We need more bikes with Schwinn parts....


----------



## bluedreamz

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> We need more bikes with Schwinn parts....


My trike is going to be busting out with more schwinn parts


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

bluedreamz said:


> My trike is going to be busting out with more schwinn parts


Nice....my trike won't be done for awhile...my next projects will have schwinn cranks,goosenecks,handlebars,grips,chain guards,forks and seats....rims and fenders will be after market


----------



## bluedreamz

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Nice....my trike won't be done for awhile...my next projects will have schwinn cranks,goosenecks,handlebars,grips,chain guards,forks and seats....rims and fenders will be after market


Nice hopefully I'll have mine done for the latins finest cruise


----------



## mexhika

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> We need more bikes with Schwinn parts....


Like this lol


----------



## mexhika

Here a few og


----------



## mexhika

mexhika said:


> Here a few og


Ttt for the og


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

mexhika said:


> Like this lol


Yup....also some with schwinn mild custom frames


----------



## bluedreamz

Ok what's up guys I have a little problem I have a extended crown with straight springer forks and it still scrapes pedal is that normal?? And also my bushing by the e bolt sits kind of weird any way to fix that??


----------



## bluedreamz

Ok I also have a other question I want to relace some 36 spokes to have flat twisted spoke like the Harleys have and I found some but do they have to be 20" or can I get 19" or 21"


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Looking for a 26" frame.would for it to have fork,crank,sprocket and chain guard included


----------



## PO$QUE?

I bought a Fairlady frame. I'd like to buy some O.G. Forks. Anybody have any? I'd also like other parts, whatever is available.


----------



## lowrod

My weekend/holiday cruiser...


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

post parts for sale.....


----------



## bluedreamz

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> post parts for sale.....


Crank and sprocket og schwinn


----------



## renaissance-x

bluedreamz said:


> Ok what's up guys I have a little problem I have a extended crown with straight springer forks and it still scrapes pedal is that normal?? And also my bushing by the e bolt sits kind of weird any way to fix that??


i think thats cause the trike kit makes it lower.. Trying a bigger bolt with a few nuts in front of the spring to raise it.


----------



## renaissance-x

I really really really want to know how you bend scwinn forks.


----------



## streetsupraz

bluedreamz said:


> Crank and sprocket og schwinn


What bike did the crank and sprocket come off of?


----------



## bluedreamz

streetsupraz said:


> What bike did the crank and sprocket come off of?


Off a 26" I don't remember what frame it was originally from


----------



## 4_ever_green

I picked this up for 30$









was happy tii saw this lol


----------



## 67impalaSS

Its still a great price you paid for it you could easily make your money back by parting


----------



## mexhika

I'll give.$40 bucks for it


----------



## 817Lowrider

them deceiving repops. lmao


----------



## mexhika

Schwinn Stingray mirror $150


----------



## mexhika

mexhika said:


> Schwinn Stingray mirror $150


Pm me for info also have two headlights for sale


----------



## My95Fleety

I got this 12 inch Schwinn mini cruiser for sale. here is the link
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Schwinn-Min...993?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c4bdbfe61


----------



## 817Lowrider

schwinn1966 said:


> A lil more progress.
> 
> :biggrin:


I was thinking about doing this and then I saw your post and I was like dammit Anthony already did it lol


----------



## Lebedev Street

any frames for sale?


----------



## ElProfeJose

ON BEHALF OF THE LATINS FINEST FAMILY WE WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU ALL TO OUR 4th ANUAL BEACH CRUISE IN SO CAL MORE INFO CALL OR TEXT EL PROFE 562-879-4376 


OUR LOWRIDER BIKE BEACH CRUISE 



OUR SECOND ANUAL PICNIC WITH 
THE HOMIES FROM 
DRIFTING ON A MEMORY


----------



## Spankz

My brother and I got these two frames at a huge sale. This old man had a huge building filled with nothing but vintage shwinns. He had a huge collection and you could find anything shwinn in there. Well I guess he passed and the building was sold and they were having a huge sale. We got there late so the really good stuff was probly gone. We walked out with these two frames I don't much about bikes so don't know if we did good. 
Red 16'' is 79 I think it what I came up from the serial number looks like it says mini stingray on top. Paid 25
Black 20'' I think caught 78 from serial number paid 35


----------



## Spankz

Picture


----------



## Lebedev Street

Spankz said:


> Picture


 i'd buy that black one


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

looking for two 26" beach cruiser frames with forks and chaingaurds.extra parts a plus.thanks


----------



## oneofakind

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> looking for two 26" beach cruiser frames with forks and chaingaurds.extra parts a plus.thanks


Chuck what is up my brotha..


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

no much.chillin,working and try to get my car going.just trying to get some cruisers for my nephews.nothing crazy just something for them to ride around.


----------



## furby714

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> looking for two 26" beach cruiser frames with forks and chaingaurds.extra parts a plus.thanks


was up homie long time no talk haven't been on here for a wile how u been


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

furby714 said:


> was up homie long time no talk haven't been on here for a wile how u been



Been good bro.still collecting bikes and working on the monte


----------



## brkSS

WTB OG schwinn krate springer, or steering tube. also lookin for lil tiger seat and sissy bar. lmk


----------



## 817Lowrider

WHats good!


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Post up your parts....need to look thru my stuff.see what I don't need


----------



## bluedreamz

Anyone have og parts for sell or trade?? Mainly looking for a complete springer fork


----------



## juan_temido

Orale


----------



## 817Lowrider

Spankz said:


> Picture


dope


----------



## Richiecool69elka

Looking For a Schwinn Mini Stingray 16 inch. if anyone has one for sale.Complete Preferred.


----------



## 817Lowrider

looking for a lil tiger...


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Good topic


----------



## 817Lowrider

Bwhahah


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Any parts for sale?


----------



## GRodriguez

Bump


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Any badges for sale or grips?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

I got some s bolts for sale?


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Price?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Price?


$20 shipped?


----------



## chaddubbs86

I need a gooseneck


----------



## chaddubbs86

I need a 20 inch chainguard with tale on it asap so I can get bike to paint shop


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

socios b.c. prez said:


> $20 shipped?


I'll hit you up by next week if you still have them...


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

For those who need parts...hopefully I can make it out to a couple this year.got some projects that need parts and Baloos Jungle needs it's make over


----------



## Richiecool69elka

Looking For a Schwinn Gooseneck.


----------



## Richiecool69elka

Looking for some blue Schwinn grips for a midget.and 16 inch Training Wheels can anyone Help Me? Thanks


----------



## 100spokedaytonman

1952 SCHWINN.


----------



## joeyd956

Just scooped this one up for 40 bucks .. Ran the vin .. Landed to March 1968 stingray


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

joeyd956 said:


> View attachment 1879793
> 
> 
> Just scooped this one up for 40 bucks .. Ran the vin .. Landed to March 1968 stingray


Nice


----------



## Richiecool69elka

joeyd956 said:


> View attachment 1879793
> 
> 
> Just scooped this one up for 40 bucks .. Ran the vin .. Landed to March 1968 stingray


I just Picked up a Midget this weekend Myself.Complete also a Coppertone Same Year as Yours.The man is 71 yrs old and I also got a white original Schwinn 16 inch seat from him brand spankin new.In excellent Condition.


----------



## Richiecool69elka

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> View attachment 1859482
> 
> 
> For those who need parts...hopefully I can make it out to a couple this year.got some projects that need parts and Baloos Jungle needs it's make over


I Sent You a message Left You My Number.. Call Me When You Can About Those Training Wheels.Thanks


----------



## MR.59

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Any parts for sale?


I GOT A SMALL RIM I FOUND IN MY GARAGE
DID BIKES AND PEDAL CARS MANY YEARS AGO, SOMETIMES I RUN ACCROSS NIC-NAKS FROM BACK IN THE DAY


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Richiecool69elka said:


> I Sent You a message Left You My Number.. Call Me When You Can About Those Training Wheels.Thanks


I texted you some pics...


----------



## Richiecool69elka

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> I texted you some pics...


Thanks For The Training Wheels Bro...Good Meeting You..


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Richiecool69elka said:


> Thanks For The Training Wheels Bro...Good Meeting You..


No problem.good meeting you.I'll let you know if I come up on more stuff


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Anyone have parts for sale.


----------



## 19jaquez84

uffin:uffin:uffin:


----------

